# The Red Hand of Doom!!



## hero4hire (Jun 24, 2007)

THE RED HAND OF DOOM​
You have all banded together in search of Fortune and adventure. Recently you came across an old map in the hoard of an orc tribe you were paid handsomely to drive off by a small town mayor. The map showed the location of a “Vraath Keep” and hints at a hidden vault containing great treasure. Unfortunately you have come to find that the Keep lay in the Witchwood; a forest in a very remote area called Elsir Vale. You have spent much time and most of your reward traveling there sure that you will find a much more lucrative trove of treasure.

*DAY 1 ON THE ROAD IN ELSIR VALE*

The afternoon sun beats down on you; the air is hot and still. 
The sparsely settled lands of Elsir Vale are starting to grow monotonous, with a seemingly endless line of flyspecks of towns. The town of Drellin’s Ferry lies a few miles ahead of you. It’s a settlement hard on the borders of the Witchwood, and the best place from which to begin exploring the nearby forest.

The road crests a small rise and descends into a dusty grove in a large shallow dell. An abandoned farmhouse, partially visible through the trees, stands on one side of the road. You’ve passed a dozen spots much like this one already today, but this one feels wrong. Then you glimpse the glint of mail through the brush on the side of the road.
Fierce warriors-tall, hairy humanoids with wide mouths and flat faces-are lying in wait!







OOC: Initiative!





K= _Kirrg Vrolo_ 

 D= _Duroin Slatefist_

 V= _Virashil N'al Sil_ Elf Sorceror

J= _ Sir Jonathan Williams_

R= Humanoid

H= ignore H for the moment


----------



## EvolutionKB (Jun 24, 2007)

*Sir Jonathan, HP 55/55, DDP 0/10, DR remaining:  10*

Init:  15 "We've got trouble guys, we're surrounded so stick together and protect each other."




Did you want actions with the initiative rolls too?  What type of terrain are they in, do they have cover/concealment and is a charge possible.  Can we tell their type of armor and weapons?


----------



## Rhun (Jun 24, 2007)

*Duroin Slatefist*

Initiative: 23


"Ambush," cries Duroin, his waraxe instantly in hand as the quick-acting dwarf responds to the attack. The dwarf charges the nearest of the humanoids, and tries to split the opponent's skull with a two-handed blow of his  weapon.



Charge action, Attack 12
Damage 6 + possible sneak attack if flat-footed (though I am pretty sure a 12 misses)


----------



## ethandrew (Jun 24, 2007)

AC: 17 (Flat-footed or Standard); HP: 42

Initiative: 7 

"I will protect the lady for now! I knew this day wouldn't be so easy," Kirrg spat on the ground and gripped his greataxe tightly with his right hand. Grabbing his holy symbol with his left, he intones the words that coupled with the motions create a pulsing blast of light that covers the entire area.

Kirrg will stay back and protect the sorceress for this round, casting Prayer on the group and any enemies he can manage.


----------



## s@squ@tch (Jun 24, 2007)

*Virashil - Sorcerer 5, Hp: 21/21*

Initiative (1d20+3=17) 

"Be on guard friends - who knows what these warriors possess, but know that they will be punished for their greed."

Virashil briefly closes her eyes and intones a few magical syllables, after which, a silvery sheen appears around her briefly, then vanishes into her body.  

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Virashil casts Mage Armor - 5 hour duration.   AC now: 17/17/14 (Total/Touch/Flat) 

Spells left for the day: 6/6/5

The remainder of her turn will be spent trying to size up the enemy -- can she determine what they are - can all 6 be seen?  

How high are the sides of the trough that we are walking in?  How much of a movement penalty will it be to reach the humanoids if they do not move from their positions?

Virashil also has her bow in her hand, as that is her preferred weapon.

Sweet map, btw!  1 square is 10', correct?


----------



## hero4hire (Jun 25, 2007)

EvolutionKB said:
			
		

> Did you want actions with the initiative rolls too?  What type of terrain are they in, do they have cover/concealment and is a charge possible.  Can we tell their type of armor and weapons?




Actions with initiative rolls is fine, but not required.

They are within the treeline. With higher ground. Any attack *through* 5' of foliage provides concealment.
10' or more of foliage provides total concealment. 20+ feet of foliage is considered out lof line of sight. Any square with an actual tree (they sorta look like brown stars) provides cover. The PCs are in a ravine. Squares leading up to the treeline are difficult terrain so cost double to enter those squares. It is pretty easy to tell which squares are sloping up. For example *G10* and *H10* are difficult terrain while *I10* is not.


----------



## hero4hire (Jun 25, 2007)

Rhun said:
			
		

> Charge action, Attack 12
> Damage 6 + possible sneak attack if flat-footed (though I am pretty sure a 12 misses)






Charge is not possible due to terrain. Also please include which square your opponent is in or which square you want to move to.

Sorry if this is clunky at 1st. Still working out the kinks and the DM rust.You can go ahead and change your action with this info in mind.


----------



## hero4hire (Jun 25, 2007)

ethandrew said:
			
		

> Kirrg will stay back and protect the sorceress for this round, casting Prayer on the group and any enemies he can manage.




Just for everyone's info. You absolutley CAN put a 2 handed weapon in one hand to free up a hand for spellcasting. But you will not threaten your surrounding area for AoO until the start of your next turn.


----------



## EvolutionKB (Jun 25, 2007)

*Sir Jonathan, HP 55/55, DDP 0/10, DR remaining:  10*

Sir Jonathan holds his sword out in front of him, awaiting for the creatures to advance towards them.  When they advance, he puts all his weight into his swing, cutting through all their defenses.

Switching to martial sprit stance and readied action to attack once they close to melee.  +8 att, 1d8+3 damage.  If I am damaged before my initiative then furious counterstrike kicks in giving a bonus to attack/dam(DDP=1-9 then +1 att/dam, DDP=10 then +2 att/dam); if that is the case then I will ready a mountain hammer to attack once they are in range.  If that happens add 2d6 to the damage as well as the bonuses from furious counterstrike.  The prayer spell is centered around him so he can't really aim it anywhere.  It is a burst though, so it doesn't matter if they have total concealment or we don't have line of sight.  If he five foot steps he should be able to get the four closest to us.


----------



## s@squ@tch (Jun 25, 2007)

> The prayer spell is centered around him so he can't really aim it anywhere. It is a burst though, so it doesn't matter if they have total concealment or we don't have line of sight. If he five foot steps he should be able to get the four closest to us.




My mistake -- was thinking of bless.


----------



## Rhun (Jun 25, 2007)

Since Duroin can't charge due to the terrain, he will simply draw his weapons and ready an action to attack the first enemy to come into range.


----------



## hero4hire (Jun 25, 2007)

s@squ@tch said:
			
		

> The remainder of her turn will be spent trying to size up the enemy -- can she determine what they are - can all 6 be seen?
> 
> How high are the sides of the trough that we are walking in?  How much of a movement penalty will it be to reach the humanoids if they do not move from their positions?
> 
> ...




All the "R" counters can be seen the "H" counter cannot. This map is 5' squares. So it is d20 friendly.


----------



## hero4hire (Jun 25, 2007)

*Initiatives*
Durion 23 Ready attack action
Virishal 17 Cast Mage Armor
Sir Jonathan Williams 15 Ready Mountain Hammer
Hellhounds 9 Move to M 14 & N 13
Hobgoblins 7 Attack with Bows, Kirgg takes 8hp, Jonathan takes 7hp
Kirgg 7 Casts Prayer I believe this effects 3 of the hobgoblins?

Durion is first to react, but thinks better of scrambling up the ravine into the forest and decides to wait for his enemy to come to him.

Virishal casts her spell in a weird mix of arcane elvish and draconic. Unseen mystic wards come into place to protect her person from harm.

Sir Jonathan also readies his weapon preparing for melee. His posture with his weapon almost one of reverence as his thoughts and moves are filled with divine inspiration.

Suddenly 2 large mastiffs, as black as night, burst onto the road. One from the treeline the other comes bounding out around the corner. The pause side by side some distance from the heroes. However even at the distance one can see that their eyes appear to be like smoldering coals of an old fire in the wind. The beasts are massive. Taller then a dwarf at the shoulder and powerfully barrel chested. The both growl in unison a low bass tone. Steam escapes from between their bared fangs.

As the heroes wait for the Humanoids to come crashing down around them the Bandits raise themselves to their full height. All begin shouting in Goblin. It is clear now from their ropey limbs and their wide features that they are Hobgoblins and they seem to have no intentions on charging down. Instead they raise crude Longbows. The straining twine is easily heard as the Hobbies flex their powerful muscles and pull the nasty looking black shafts back and begin to strafe the group. One arrow hits Kirgg solid in-between the gaps in his armpit, Jonathan is also the victim of a gutshot. (Durion knows they are shouting _attack death to all blasphemers_)

Gritting his fangs from the wound Kirgg raises his voice in prayer to the spirits of his ancestors to aid in his allies plight and to hinder his foes success.

OOC: No readied actions go off. No initiatives changed due to no readied actions triggered. New round! Actions? Durion is first.


----------



## ethandrew (Jun 25, 2007)

Is it possible for Kirrg to charge the Hobo in C-10?


----------



## hero4hire (Jun 25, 2007)

ethandrew said:
			
		

> Is it possible for Kirrg to charge the Hobo in C-10?




OOC: No the ground leading up to the treeline slopes upward and is considered _difficult terrain_. 



			
				SRD said:
			
		

> Difficult Terrain: Difficult terrain hampers movement. Each square of difficult terrain counts as 2 squares of movement. (Each diagonal move into a difficult terrain square counts as 3 squares.) *You can’t run or charge* across difficult terrain.




So it would take 30 feet of movement for Kirgg to move to D9


----------



## ethandrew (Jun 25, 2007)

Duly noted, thank you. I will have his action up tomorrow, and good luck with your ftf, especially with your baby! Congratulations!


----------



## s@squ@tch (Jun 25, 2007)

*Virashil, Sorcerer 5, Hp: 21/21*

Gritting her teeth as she realizes that the hobgoblins plan to slay them at range, Virashil barks a command that causes her gloves to glow with a warm purple glow, then intones several magical syllables.  Once she completes her incantation, she raises her left hand towards the direction of one of the hobgoblin archers, and four glowing silver darts emerge and hurl towards it.


------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Activating arcanists gloves (1 usage left for the day), casting Magic Missile (CL7 due to gloves).  

Spells left for the day: 6/5/5

4 missiles @ C10 for a total of 18 damage

Magic Missile damage (1d4+1=4, 1d4+1=5, 1d4+1=4, 1d4+1=5)

Would it be possible to take a 5' step to E8 to complete the turn - or is that difficult terrain?


----------



## Rhun (Jun 25, 2007)

"Die you filthy hobbies," shouts Duroin in the goblin language as he steps up beside Sir Jonathon. He readies himself to strike as soon as the first beast closes in.

5' step to H8, ready action to attack the first hound that comes into range. Waraxe +7 (1d10+2/19-20)


----------



## EvolutionKB (Jun 26, 2007)

*Sir Jonathan, HP 55/55, DDP 6/10, DR remaining:  9*

Sir Jonathan grits his teeth and shakes off the physical pain of the arrow sticking from his belly.  When the giant dogs emerge from the brush he says, "By the hells, where did they come from!  Somebody stop those hobgoblins!"   Jonathan still stands ready to strike the four-legged beasts when they close.

A Mountain hammer is still readied to hit when they get close enough, I can still five foot step as part of the readied action if they don't close to melee.  Attack +10, damage 1d8+5+2d6, overcomes DR automatically, 19-20 crit.  This includes prayer and furious counterstrike.  Did you subtract the 1 pt of damage from the arrow that my least adamant armor crystal prevents?  You can't ready a full round action, only a standard, move, or free.  If they breathe on me, I will use my action before thought in place of a normal reflex save; 1d20+11(I think).  If they don't then I will use my immediate action to use the chronocharm of the grand master(+5 AC vs one ranged attack) vs the next arrow towards me.


----------



## ethandrew (Jun 26, 2007)

AC: 17; HP: 34/42

Grunting at the initial penetration of the arrow under his arm, Kirrg lets out a feral scream as blood flows freely down his side. Still holding onto his symbol, he utters a few gutteral noises and feels his sinews grow tense with power. He rushes as quick as he can toward the closest enemy, growling as he pushes through the terrain.

Kirrg will move E8 to E9, ending his 20' of movement. He will also cast Bull's Strength on himself.


----------



## hero4hire (Jun 26, 2007)

ethandrew said:
			
		

> AC: 17; HP: 34/42
> 
> Kirrg will move E8 to E9, ending his 20' of movement. He will also cast Bull's Strength on himself.




OOC: Moving from F7 to E8 costs 15 feet of movement. Then from E8 to E9 10 feet. For a total of 25 feet. Hoever if you moved to *F8 * it would only be 5 feet and then E9 it would be a total of 20'. Can I assume this is what you meant?


----------



## hero4hire (Jun 26, 2007)

EvolutionKB said:
			
		

> Sir Jonathan grits his teeth and shakes off the physical pain of the arrow sticking from his belly.  When the giant dogs emerge from the brush he says, "By the hells, where did they come from!  Somebody stop those hobgoblins!"   Jonathan still stands ready to strike the four-legged beasts when they close.
> 
> Did you subtract the 1 pt of damage from the arrow that my least adamant armor crystal prevents?  .




No, I did not take any DR into account.

I rechecked the Least Crystal n My MIC. It doesnt mention  any Damage Reduction gained on an increase of 2 in Material Hardness. (Useful for sunders and other attacks on your armor.) Is there another source you are getting the Damage Reduction from?


----------



## ethandrew (Jun 26, 2007)

hero4hire said:
			
		

> OOC: Moving from F7 to E8 costs 15 feet of movement. Then from E8 to E9 10 feet. For a total of 25 feet. Hoever if you moved to *F8 * it would only be 5 feet and then E9 it would be a total of 20'. Can I assume this is what you meant?




You are correct. The map's terrain is a bit confusing and diagonal movements at double move are tricky too, but yes. That's where I wanted to be.


----------



## hero4hire (Jun 27, 2007)

*Initiatives*
Durion 23 Move H8 to Ready attack action
Virishal 17 Cast Magic Missile at C10 Hobgoblin falls
Sir Jonathan Williams 15 Ready Mountain Hammer
Hellhounds 9 Move to H10 I10 Jonathans readied action occurs CRIT 24 points on I10,
H10 Breathes fire 10 damage (half if save vs DC 13)
Hobgoblins 7 Attack with Bows, all miss
Kirgg 7 Move to E9 cast Bull's Strength

Durion sidesteps behind the crusader and waits again for the enemy to come.
Bolt of arcane force issue from Virishal's fingers. The bolts slam one after the other into one hobby. The grungy archer cries out and falls. Sir Jonathan patient as ever holds his ground. He doesnt have to wait long. The two mastiffs lope forth. As one gets close and opens its massive jaw to spew forth a gout of hellfire, Jonathan brings his blade down with the weight of a mountain, totally obilterating it's skull like a ripe melon. The other hound however manages to wash Sir John and Durion with a fan of hellfire.
Meanwhile the Hobbies focus thier fire on the elf who downed one of thier number. However while some outright miss, the others are harmlessly deflected by her Mystic Ward.
Kirgg starts to scramble up the slope, finding some footing on the rocky incline he chants in a crude tongue amplifying his already impressive strength.

OOC Sir John and Durion reflex saves please to determine damage done.
New round. Actions?


----------



## ethandrew (Jun 27, 2007)

AC: 17; HP: 34/42

Still bleeding from the wound perforating the side of his chest, Kirrg notes the fall of his intended target with a grunt of displeasure. Although pleased there is one less enemy to bother him, he would prefer to have the personal satisfaction himself of sending the goblin scum to whatever awaited him in the afterlife. Instead, he eyes the glint of mail through the foliage and continues his grind up the slope and into the woods, stealth completely disregarded.

Is it possible for Kirrg to move directly down into square E12, 10' worth to E10, then 5' each for E11 and E12? If so, he will attack. +10 to Hit (+2 Bull's Strength, +1 Prayer) with 1d12+8 Damage.


----------



## hero4hire (Jun 27, 2007)

ethandrew said:
			
		

> AC: 17; HP: 34/42
> 
> 
> 
> Is it possible for Kirrg to move directly down into square E12, 10' worth to E10, then 5' each for E11 and E12? .




Yes.


----------



## Rhun (Jun 27, 2007)

*Durion, hp 45 of 45*

Reflex Save 14 (Successful for 0 damage, due to _evasion_)

Agiley avoiding the mastiff's fiery breath, and confident in his companion's abilities to finish the beast, Durion moves instead to attack the nearest hobgoblin. He curses at the thing in goblin as he moves up the slope, the blade of his axe bright in the daylight.


Move to square J6 to attack P. Waraxe +7, damage 1d10+2 (19-20)


----------



## s@squ@tch (Jun 27, 2007)

*Virashil - Sorcerer 5, Hp: 21/21*

After watching the hobgoblin archer succumb to the missiles, a small, wry smile escapes her lips.  Out of the corner of her eye, she sees Sir Jonathan obliterate the first hound before she sees them both engulfed by hellfire.

"Careful...."

She spies Kirrg successfully scale the trough wall and realizes that the 2 hobgoblins on that side have few moments left on this plane.  She swings her head around to the northern slope.

She gathers herself and darts towards the hillside, scaling up and over the lip of the trough, inwardly ecstatic that she cannot wear heavy armor.

Once over the lip and on the higher ground she spies the hobgoblin archer, standing no more than 10' from her, and then notices Durion climb over the lip of the trough and set into the archer.  Seeing Sir Jonathan alone with the 2nd hound down below, she incants several magic syllables and points her left hand at the remaining hound. 

This time, 3 silver darts leave her fingers and close the short gap between her and the hellspawn pooch.

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Movement: F7 (1 sq) --> G7 (1 sq) --> H6 (3 sq) --> H5(1 sq)   (6 squares of movement, base land speed 30')

Virashil moves to H5, casts magic missile on the hound at H10 for 9 damage.

Virashil Magic Missile Round 3 (1d4+1=5, 1d4+1=2, 1d4+1=2) 

Spells left: 6/4/5


----------



## hero4hire (Jun 27, 2007)

Rhun said:
			
		

> Reflex Save 14 (Successful for 5 damage)
> 
> Slightly singed by the mastiff's fiery breath, but confident in his companion's abilities to finish the beast, Durion moves instead to attack the nearest hobgoblin. He curses at the thing in goblin as he moves up the slope, the blade of his axe bright in the daylight.
> 
> ...




OOC: Actually Durion has evasion so No Damage done to the tricky dwarf.


----------



## hero4hire (Jun 27, 2007)

s@squ@tch said:
			
		

> .
> 
> Movement: F7 (1 sq) --> G7 (1 sq) --> H6 (3 sq) --> I5 (2 sq)   (6 squares of movement, base land speed 30' -- is this do-able?)
> 
> ...




1+1+3+2=*7* or* 35' * of movement. So unfortunately no. Not that and cast a spell the same round. I7 or H5 are reachable.

BTW I appreciate the current spells left after each casting. Help a lot.


----------



## Rhun (Jun 27, 2007)

hero4hire said:
			
		

> OOC: Actually Durion has evasion so No Damage done to the tricky dwarf.




Good catch, thank you!


----------



## s@squ@tch (Jun 28, 2007)

hero4hire said:
			
		

> 1+1+3+2=*7* or* 35' * of movement. So unfortunately no. Not that and cast a spell the same round. I7 or H5 are reachable.
> 
> BTW I appreciate the current spells left after each casting. Help a lot.




OK.  H5 it is.


----------



## EvolutionKB (Jun 28, 2007)

*Sir Jonathan, HP 55/55, DDP 0/10, DR remaining:  9, 4 temp hp*

As the two creatures charge at Sir Jonathan, he hears them inhale deeply.  Unconciously he raises the shield in his right hand.  At the same time he brings his longsword down at the head of the advancing hound.  It's inhalation turns to a gurgle as it fall to the ground.  As his blade connects, and the beast falls, Jonathan only seems to get stronger.  Oily flames lick at Jonathan's shield as his raised shield protects him from the brunt of the fiery breath of the dog.  Jonathan then remembers the arrow sticking from his belly, and the pain suddenly returns to him.  Sir Jonathan borrows some of the strength of the stone as he strikes out with his blade once more, holy energy radiating off his blade.  The blade once again strikes a deadly blow and the creature falls.  The arrow pops out of his flesh and the burnt skin on his arm totally heals.  Sir Jonathan isn't finished however, he cries out, "See what happens when we you bite off more than you can chew!"  He scrambles up the Eastern slope towards the hobgoblin standing there.

Battle leader's charge is granted.  Immediate action:  Action before thought:  Action before thought reflex save:  22 .  Took damage from the arrow(empty ddp) reduced from martial sprit stance to 4hp.  Took 5 damage from breath weapon(into ddp).  Attack using crusader's strike, also using stone power feat, taking a -2 penalty to hit.  Attack 27(possible crit):  11 damage; 11 damage healed. Crit confirmation:  18, total damage 22 Two more healed with martial sprit stance, bring the total to 22 damage dealt and 13 healed.  Oh, I've got 4 temp hp as well.  Movement to I10, I11, I12.  Due to the funky readied action, I'm not sure if I can use my swift action to use White raven tactics to finish moving up the hobgoblin and attack.  Your call H4H.


----------



## hero4hire (Jun 28, 2007)

Initiatives
23 Durion Moves to square J6 attacks K6 doing 12 damage. Hobby alive but Dazed.
17 Virishal moves to H5, casts magic missile on the hound at H10 for 9 damage.
9 Sir Jonathan Williams crits hellhound killing it, healing himself Moves to I 12 Activates WR Tactics. 
8 Sir Jonathan Moves to I14 Does 5 points to J15 
8 Hobgoblin at C10 heals from dying
7 Hobgoblins (who are able) shoot arrows 2 hit Virishal each for 6 damage, total of 12 damage. 
7 Kirgg moves to E 12 and misses with a 16.
6 dual short sword wielder moves to O15

Durion deciding to be more proactive churns his powerful stub-like legs up the northern slope, and hammers his dwarven ax into one of the archer’s midsection. The blow chops through his foe’s armor and into his abdomen. Blood gushes out and the humanoid doubles over from the blow. He is alive but things look grim for him.

Virishal also moves up into the trees and blasts at the lone hound. Leaving scorch marks upon its flesh and yipes off pain from the beast.

Jonathan brings down his sword again expertly cleaving the canine into pieces. Godly Power staunches his blood-loss and balms his burns. Any pain left from the wounds was then eased by the sheer inspiration of such a blow.

Then with divine alacrity Jonathan bounds up the slope, bringing his ever-successful blade against another foe, drawing a long shallow cut across the hobby’s chest.

Most of the archers seem to focus their attention, and fire on the elvish spellslinger. Even her mage armor could not prevent all the arrows from getting through. Two found there way past her ward, one was fired by the very Hobgoblin she downed by Magic Missiles. Somehow the humanoid had healed some from his wounds.

Kirgg finally reached one of the archers. As the half orc made his way there he saw that the hobgoblin dropped his bow and brought a shield forth and was able to block the mighty blow with Goblin steel at the last moment.

Another hobgoblin appears from around the bend, As he steps off of the path leading to the ruined farmhouse and into plain view he unsheathes two short blades and clangs them together over his head. ”You! You dare fight me?”  he yells to Sir Jonathan, obviously challenging the Errant Crusader to personal combat.

OOC: New round Actions? Evolution you can randomly roll for your granted manuevers. .


----------



## ethandrew (Jun 28, 2007)

AC: 17; HP 34/42

Frustrated by the shield blocking his last blow, one which was sure to strike true, Kirrg pulls his axe back with surprising deftness and speed, given his massive size. A low growl eminates from his chest as his tongue darts across his fangs. He shouts between the heaving of his blood soaked chest, "You will die, scum!" Bringing his axe down in an overhead arc, he favors recklessness for power, hoping to break steel and bone in one vicious blow.

Power Attack for 3, so attack at +7 Damage at 1d12+14


----------



## Rhun (Jun 28, 2007)

His foe doubled over from the axe-strike, Durion flashes both of his weapons through the air, axe and mace coming at the hobgoblin from different angles. 


Waraxe +5 (1d10+2/19-20), Light Mace +4 (1d6+1/19-20)


----------



## s@squ@tch (Jun 28, 2007)

*Virashil - Sorcerer 5, Hp: 9/21*

Pain shoots forth from her small form, as 2 arrows dig deeply into her abdomen and leg.  She sees red.  The trajectory from the first arrow makes her head swivel to see the hobgoblin that was hit with the first volley of magic missiles staring back at her -- very much still alive.

"These thugs will pay dearly for this,"  She seethes through bloodied teeth.

She screams across the battlefield,"KIRRG - the one behind you has been healed somehow - keep an eye out."

Deciding to be somewhat more cautious with these hobgoblins, she moves past the dazed one that Durion is finishing, farther away from the lip of the trough.

She then draws herself deep within herself and unleashes some of her draconic fueled power -- a few short incantations and Virashil suddenly becomes an army of 5!

----------------------------------------------------------------------------

Cast Mirror Image on self.  Move to M5.
Mirror Images (1d4+1=4) 

Spells left: 6/4/4

Currently active spells: Mage Armor (5 hr minus 4 rnds left), Mirror Image (5 minutes remaining)


----------



## hero4hire (Jun 28, 2007)

hero4hire said:
			
		

> OOC: New round Actions? Evolution you can randomly roll for your granted manuevers. Also this is the last round of Prayer effects.
> 
> [





What I love about Gaming is after over 30 years of playing I learn something new all the time.

I made 2 mistakes last round. This is the 4th round so Prayer ends after the 5th.

When you use an immediate action not on your turn, it counts as a swift action for your next turn. So basically Jonathan couldnt use his _White Raven Tactics _ due to using _Action before Thought_. No big deal we will just roll with it, but keep in mind for the future.


----------



## Rhun (Jun 28, 2007)

Also, I've not been adding the prayer bonus into my attack bonus when I post it, just in case it matters.


----------



## hero4hire (Jun 28, 2007)

Rhun said:
			
		

> Also, I've not been adding the prayer bonus into my attack bonus when I post it, just in case it matters.




Yeah I have been catching that _for the most part _ when it hasnt been added to attacks & saves. There hasnt been too many rolls that it mattered when it was forgotten.


----------



## EvolutionKB (Jun 29, 2007)

*Sir Jonathan, HP 55/55, DDP 0/10, DR remaining:  9, 4 temp hp*

Sir Jonathan blocks a thrust from the hobgoblin in front of him, and yells, "I've love to fight you, but I'm a little busy at the moment!"  He then feints high at the hobs arm, then aims a vicious slash at it's knees.

Manuvers granted:  Action before thought, battle leader's charge and crusader's strike.  Manuvers granted rolls.  I intially rolled my attack because I thought it was crusader's strike that healed within 30', but it is actually my martial sprit stance.  Ignore the damage healed to Kirrg that went with this die roll:  20 to hit, 6 damage No manuver's expended, and if my attack hits, Kirrg is healed 2 damage, unless he fails to five foot step, then the energy is wasted because of line of sight being blocked which (20' vs. the 30' range of healing).  I wasn't sure about the  white raven tactics being able to work as well.  My confusion was because of the readied actions.  My temp hp run out at the beginning of this turn, so let me know if I take damage before my turn comes up.


----------



## hero4hire (Jun 29, 2007)

EvolutionKB said:
			
		

> Sir Jonathan blocks a thrust from the hobgoblin in front of him, and yells, "I've love to fight you, but I'm a little busy at the moment!"  He then feints high at the hobs arm, then aims a vicious slash at it's knees.
> 
> Manuvers granted:  Action before thought, battle leader's charge and crusader's strike.  Manuvers granted rolls.
> 
> .




On future rolls for manuevers simply roll 1d5 first instead of 1d10. It will work on invisiblecastle.


----------



## EvolutionKB (Jun 29, 2007)

Okay, sounds good, I should have tried it.  I just assumed it wouldn't work.


----------



## hero4hire (Jun 29, 2007)

Initiatives
23 Durion misses with ax, hit with mace for 5 dmg.K6 falls
17 Virishal. Casts Mirror Image on self. Move to M5.
8 Sir Jonathan attacks J15 for 6 damage. No healing possible due to LOS.
8 A Hell Hound appears at H13 and hits Jonathan with an 18. 9 damage from bite 3 fire 12 total.
7 Hobgoblins some ready shields as a move and draw weapons as part of move.
C10 moves to D11 to flank Kirgg cannot attack this round however. F13 Attacks Kirgg. Hits for 7 points. N9 shoots at Kirgg, misses with a 0. P11 shoots at Jonathan misses with a 14. J15 Attacks Jonathan missing with an 8.
7 Half a dozen more hobgoblins arrive from around bend.
7 Kirgg misses with a 16.
6 dual short sword wielder moves to J14 hits Jonathan with a 20. 9 points of damage.

Jonathan took a total of 21 Kirgg a total of 7.


His foe doubled over from the axe-strike, Durion flashes both of his weapons through the air, axe and mace coming at the hobgoblin from different angles. The panicked Hobgoblin barely manages to Zig from the ax only to Zag into the Mace. With a satisfying crunch he falls to the ground.

"These thugs will pay dearly for this," She seethes through bloodied teeth.

She screams across the battlefield,"KIRRG - the one behind you has been healed somehow - keep an eye out."
Deciding to be somewhat more cautious with these hobgoblins, she moves past the dazed one that Durion is finishing, farther away from the lip of the trough.

She then draws herself deep within herself and unleashes some of her draconic fueled power -- a few short incantations and Virashil suddenly becomes an army of 5!

Sir Jonathan blocks a thrust from the hobgoblin in front of him, and yells, "I've love to fight you, but I'm a little busy at the moment!"  He then feints high at the hobs arm, then aims a vicious slash at its knees.

Suddenly from behind Jonathan another a Pentagram of fire erupts and in the middle is summoned another Hound from Hell. It viciously snaps it jaws at the Crusader, tearing and burning his flesh simultaneously. 

The newly healed Hobby moves into position behind Kirgg. As the Cleric looks over his shoulder the other takes advantage and lances his sword into Kirgg’s side.

The Hobgoblin fighting Jonathan tries the same tactic but his attempt is feeble at best due to the two wounds the Crusader has already dealt him.

Across the way 2 Archers left Shot at the powerful Kirgg and Jonathan. Enchanted Mail protects the Crusader while the one aimed at Kirgg is lost in the foliage.

Then from around the bend a half dozen more hobgoblins appear. The reinforcements have arrived!

 A low growl eminates from Kirgg's chest as his tongue darts across his fangs. He shouts between the heaving of his blood soaked chest, "You will die, scum!"  Bringing his axe down in an overhead arc, he favors recklessness for power, hoping to break steel and bone in one vicious blow. Unfortunately he was too reckless. His blow missed and hit the tree behind his target. The fearsome blow nearly felling the timber.


“So be it. Uth-Lar will kill you like a coward then!” the Blade bearer yelled back and light-footedly made his way up into attack range. With a flick of a wrist he expertly found an opening and rammed one of his twin short blades home into Jonathan’s thigh.

OOC: Fun is just starting! Actions?


----------



## ethandrew (Jun 29, 2007)

AC: 17; HP: 27/42

Damn. This got a lot more tough.

Kirrg grunts as he pulls his axe back after his devastating blow nearly felled that tree. He hardly acknowledges the man behind him or the arrows falling harmlessly around him. They pose an equal threat to his foe than himself. He notes the sweat beading on his enemy's face, dripping down his brow. A low laugh escapes his lips, "Is that a twig you are swinging?" Collecting a globule of phlegm, he purses his lips and propels it square into the hobgoblin's ugly eyes.

He then drops his weight forward, propelling him a few steps ahead. Planting his foot firmly down amidst the snapping of branches and crunching of leaves, he pivots and propels his axe forward and down, focusing his aim around the defenses and into the chest.

Kirrg will move 10' to E14 between the trees and attack. No power attack. +10 1d12+8


----------



## hero4hire (Jun 29, 2007)

ethandrew said:
			
		

> AC: 17; HP: 27/42
> 
> 
> Kirrg will move 10' to E14 between the trees and attack. No power attack. +10 1d12+8




Moving more then 5' will provoke an AoO from those threatening you. Do you still want to do this?


----------



## EvolutionKB (Jun 29, 2007)

*Sir Jonathan, HP 37/55, DDP 0/10*

As foes surround him, a small amount of panic sets in.  He saw the hell hound come out of no where and bite him, but he felt no pain, his adrenaline kept the pain away for the moment.  He lashes out at the wounded hobgoblin in front of him.  His blade glowed with holy energy as he struck, white light seeped from the hobgoblin's wounds into the short sword wound the hobgoblin leader just made, sealing it up somewhat.  He stepped away from the double blade wielding goblinoid, and then, seeing Kirrg in trouble, is inspired to move faster, and he hammers at his foe with all the fury the earth can muster.

WRT granted.  http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=1126567 I'm assuming that since I didn't have LOS, I used the healing on myself.  I also assume you didn't count in DR.  I'll update if necessary.  Using Crusader's strike.  Attacking already wounded hob. 24 to hit; 8 damage damage healed from crusader's strike, 11Heal two more from martial sprit stance.  I'm going to update my hp and DDP now, it that attack doesn't hit let me know.  After initial attack, five foot step to H14.  Activate WRT(swift action).  new turn on Init 7:  Mountain hammer is granted.  Activate helm of battle(swift)  Five foot step to G14(flanking).  Attack with mountain hammer and using stone power taking a -4 penalty.  If attack hits, healing goes to Kirrg.  attack:  16, damage 23.  If I take more damage to refill up my DDP before my WRT turn, it will boost my attack and damage by one, in case it matters for the attack roll.

Edit: nevermind


----------



## ethandrew (Jun 29, 2007)

hero4hire said:
			
		

> Moving more then 5' will provoke an AoO from those threatening you. Do you still want to do this?




I swear I probably blushed when I read this. I know better. Consider no movement instead, based on Sir John's flanking move.


----------



## hero4hire (Jun 29, 2007)

EvolutionKB said:
			
		

> I also assume you didn't count in DR.




Evolution as mentioned before, I cant find any reference to the Least Crystal giving you DR. Can you site the reference for me so I can check?


----------



## hero4hire (Jun 29, 2007)

EvolutionKB said:
			
		

> As foes surround him, a small amount of panic sets in.  He saw the hell hound come out of no where and bite him, but he felt no pain, his adrenaline kept the pain away for the moment.  He lashes out at the wounded hobgoblin in front of him.  His blade glowed with holy energy as he struck, white light seeped from the hobgoblin's wounds into the short sword wound the hobgoblin leader just made, sealing it up somewhat.  He stepped away from the double blade wielding goblinoid, and then, seeing Kirrg in trouble, is inspired to move faster, and he hammers at his foe with all the fury the earth can muster.
> 
> WRT granted.  http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=1126567 I'm assuming that since I didn't have LOS, I used the healing on myself.  .




I dont believe you had damage on you (you didnt have any listed) when you struck in Martial Stance. While the Hellhound did attack on 8 it attacked after you went since you beat the tie.


----------



## Rhun (Jun 29, 2007)

With a growl, Duroin decides that it is time to deal with the archers. He ducks through trees and undergrowth to get near his foe, and swings his already bloody axe at the bow-wielding hobbie.


Move to M8, waraxe +7 (+8 with prayer ?) for 1d10+2/19-20 (+3 prayer) damage


----------



## s@squ@tch (Jun 29, 2007)

*Virashil - Sorcerer 5, Hp: 9/21*

Virashil chuckles slightly as her images dance and intertwine with each other in the undergrowth around her.

Her fury aroused by the arrows that pierced her skin.

She slides over the ground until she is close to the two remaining archers on this side of the trough, murmers a few words in draconic, then rears her head back and exhales a roiling cone of ice and sleet.  The effect is somewhat mitigated by the low hanging leaves and branches.

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Move to O7, use 2nd level spell slot for Draconic Breath - 30' Cone of Cold, Reflex save DC16 for half damage - on R5 and R6.
Virashil Ice Breath (4d6=10)   Ouch -- bad rolls!  1, 1, 4, 4 for 4d6   :\   

Spells left: 6/4/3

Spells active:  Mirror Image - 4 images - 49 rounds, Mage Armor: 4:59:30


----------



## EvolutionKB (Jun 30, 2007)

Cleared everything up in the OOC thread, all clear here as well.


----------



## hero4hire (Jun 30, 2007)

23 Durion Move to M8, attack Hob5 with Ax hit with 21 5 points
17 Virishal.Move to O7 Breath Weapon Hob5 saves and takes 5 Hob6 fails and takes 10hp
8 Sir Jonathan hits and fells Hob3m 2 HP healed, five foot step to H14 activate wrtactics
8 Hell Hound attacks Jonathan and misses.
7 Hobgoblin 1 atk Kirgg misses
   Hobgoblin 2 atk Kirgg hits for 8 damage
   Hobgoblin 5 atk Durion misses
   Hobgoblin 6 move to P8 atk Virishal destroys image
   Hobgoblin 7 move to k15
   Hobgoblin 8 move to I16
   Hobgoblin 9 move to R10
   Hobgoblin 10 move to H15
   Hobgoblin 11 move to J16
   Hobgoblin 12 move to Q11 
7 Sir Jonathan Five foot step to G14 Attack Hob2 with mountain hammer and using stone power taking a -4 penalty misses no healing granted
7 Kirgg. Attack Hob2 hits with a 23 doing 18 points Hob2 falls
6 Uth-Lar charge to H14 hits Jonathan doing 12 points

_Kirgg took 8hp this round, Jonathan healed 2 HP and took 12hp_

With a growl, Duroin decides that it is time to deal with the archers. He ducks through trees and undergrowth to get near his foe, and swings his already bloody axe at the bow-wielding hobbie. He strikes at an odd angle enough to wound his foe, but not perish him.

Virashil chuckles slightly as her images dance and intertwine with each other in the undergrowth around her.

Her fury aroused by the arrows that pierced her skin.

She slides over the ground until she is close to the two remaining archers on this side of the trough, murmurs a few words in draconic, then rears her head back and exhales a roiling cone of ice and sleet. The effect is somewhat mitigated by the low hanging leaves and branches.

The closest hobgoblin seemed least effected due to the now frozen foliage, but the other bore the full brunt of the icy breath.

As foes surround him, a small amount of panic sets in. Jonathan saw the hell hound come out of no where and bite him, but he felt no pain, his adrenaline kept the pain away for the moment. He lashes out at the wounded hobgoblin in front of him, felling it. His blade glowed with holy energy as he struck; white light seeped from the hobgoblin's wounds into the short sword wound the hobgoblin leader just made, sealing it up somewhat. He stepped away from the double blade wielding goblinoid, just barely avoiding the fiery jaws of the Hound.

The two flanking Kirgg had their tactics down. One feinted while the other seized the opening. Another wound opened up on Kirgg’s flank.

Durion easily dodged a riposte from his foe, sure that he will put him down with the next blow.

The other archer made a furious run for Virishal but found the empty air of a Phantom Image.

Meanwhile the reinforcements spread out into the forest on either side stalking towards the heroes.

Seeing Kirrg in trouble, the Crusader is inspired to move faster, and he hammers at his foe with all the fury the earth can muster but having seen the devastating power the Goblinoid yelps and sidesteps the blow. *THOOM * a 1 foot diameter crater is left in the ground where his sword struck.

Kirrg grunts as he pulls his axe back after his devastating blow nearly felled that tree. He hardly acknowledges the man behind him or the arrows falling harmlessly around him. They pose an equal threat to his foe than himself. He notes the sweat beading on his enemy's face, dripping down his brow. A low laugh escapes his lips, "Is that a twig you are swinging?"  he pivots and propels his axe forward and down, focusing his aim around the defenses and into the chest.
He finds his mark and the ax is buried deep into the Hobgoblin’s ribcage.

“No one turns their back on Uth-Lar!”  yells the Bladebearer and launches himself at Jonathan again. The short blade finds purchase on Jonathan’s arm leaving a nasty cut.






Okay Beginning round 6. Prayer effects have officially ended.


----------



## Rhun (Jun 30, 2007)

*Duroin Slatefist - AC 18, HP 45/45*

"You fight like a lizard luvin' kobold," Duroin tells his foe in the foul sounding tongue of the goblins. He again brings both weapons to bear, swinging axe and mace in unison, and hoping to put this hobbie down before any others can take its place.



Two Weapon Fighting:
---Waraxe		+5	(1d10+2/x3)
---Light Mace		+4	(1d6+1/x2)


----------



## ethandrew (Jun 30, 2007)

AC: 17; HP: 20/42

"*VROOOOLOOOOO*!" Kirrg shouts at the top of his lungs when his axe smashes down onto his foe, crumbling his pitiful body into a heap of blood. He slowly turns his head at the hobgoblin behind him, eyeing the sword held tightly in white knuckles covered with Kirrg's own blood. He swings the axe over his head at his weakened foe, blood spattering throughout the trees and leaves, staining their various hues of green a vicious dark red.

Attack Hob1 with +9 1d12+7.


----------



## EvolutionKB (Jun 30, 2007)

*Sir Jonathan, HP 35/55, DDP 10/10*

Sir Jonathan glares at the goblin with the shortswords.  "I've had enough of you, I can outfight you, you'll see soon enough.  Heironeous is on my side."   He slashes a the leader's left arm, drawing on the strength of stone to protect him from the leader's blades then steps to where Kirrg fell the goblinoid behind him.  "Back to back my friend!"

Mountain hammer granted and using it.   Using helm of battle as well(thats two today).  No good; 13 to hit. Five foot step to F13.  So at the end of my round, 25/55 hp and 0/10 in DDP.  Another note, if I use WRT, do you want me to make a seperate post for my new init or stay how I am doing it.  You many answer this later(from my question in the ooc thread), but what kind of armor are these hobs wearing?  I need those temp hp, if I can sacrifice my attack bonus.


----------



## s@squ@tch (Jun 30, 2007)

*Virashil, Sorcerer 5, Hp: 9/21*

A hint of frost still on her lips, Virashil chuckles at the hobgoblin as it impotently destroys one of her images.

"You are out of your league, fool, and now I will send you back to the hell that spawned you ENCASED IN ICE!"

She murmurs the same draconic syllables and unleashes a devastating torrent of snow and ice that encases the hobgoblin in front of her, along with the two who were approaching.

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Draconic Breath - Supernatural ability, no AoO, 30' cone enveloping R6, R9, and R12 for 20 hp! (Reflex DC16 for 1/2) (awesome roll!)    

Draconic Breath - Cold (4d6=20) 

Spells active: Mirror Image - 3 images - 48 rounds, Mage Armor: 4:59:20  

Spells left for the day: 6/4/2


----------



## hero4hire (Jul 1, 2007)

EvolutionKB said:
			
		

> Another note, if I use WRT, do you want me to make a seperate post for my new init or stay how I am doing it. .




How you have been doing it is fine. *Maybe* seperate paragraphs for the new init. But thats not a huge deal if you dont


----------



## hero4hire (Jul 1, 2007)

Rhun said:
			
		

> "You fight like a lizard luvin' kobold," Duroin tells his foe in the foul sounding tongue of the goblins. He again brings both weapons to bear, swinging axe and mace in unison, and hoping to put this hobbie down before any others can take its place.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Remember you have a +1 attack vs gobliniods from being a dwarf. Handy in a fight like this!


----------



## hero4hire (Jul 1, 2007)

23 Durion attacks Hob5 twice felling it.
17 Virishal.Breath all Hob5, 6, 9, 12 fail ref and take 20hp
8 Kirgg makes Listen check. Bless effect on all foes. 
8 Hellhound delays
7 Hobgoblin 1 atk Kirgg 3 dmg
Hobgoblin 7 retrieves potion gives to hob3
Hobgoblin 8 move to F15 attacks Jonathan missing
Hobgoblin 10 move to G15 attacks Jonathan missing
Hobgoblin 11 retrieves potion gives to hob3
Hobgoblin 3 gets up from prone
7 Sir Jonathan Attack Uth-Lar with mountain hammer misses no healing granted. 
7 Hell Hound moves to G13 attacks Jonathan, doing 3 damage
Five foot step to F14 
7 Kirgg. Attack Hob1 hit with a 26 for 12 damage felling hob1
6 Uth-Lar move to to G14 full attacks Jonathan hit with 22 & 28 confirm crit with a 20. 12 on the first 10 on the crit.

Kirgg takes 3 this round Jonathan takes 25 (sorry Evo   

Durion follows up on the hapless goblin with his ax. Before the thing has a chance to fall he caves in its skull with his mace. It falls with a heavy thud.

Virishal calls again upon her draconic heritage and frosty death spews from her elvin lips. The remaining Humanoids on her side of the ravine are now grim mockeries of frozen ice sculptures, capturing the fear of their last moments.

Through the din of combat Kirgg hears chanting. It is difficult to pinpoint but surely it is echoing from the ravine.


Some of the hobbies tend to a fallen comrade while others move in on Jonathan. Many blows ricochet of his enchanted mail.

A desperate blow from another goblin finds its mark on Kirgg as he receives a short stab to his chest.

Backing up Jonathan attacks Uth-Lar only to have his blade batted to one side. The Gobliniod smiled a fangy smile. “You die soon Yes?” 

The hellhound closes in on Jonathan. Jaws snap onto his wrist briefly, leaving a burning welt.

Angered Kirgg retaliates with orcish might. The mysteriously healed goblin falls in two pieces.

Uth-Lar presses forward his blades whirling and he spins about in a lethal dance. His two blades slash Jonathan with what seems like a dozen cuts. 








Okay things looking grim for Jonathan. Round 7 actions please.


----------



## ethandrew (Jul 1, 2007)

AC: 17; HP: 17/42

Over the din of combat and the cries of the weak and dying, Kirrg hears a ceremonial chant in an unknown language. Turning his head for an instant after severing his opponent at the waist, he shouts across to his other companions, "In the ravine! Priest in the ravine! Use your breath and then come have fun killing with us over here!"

He can hear the labored grunts of Jonathan as he continues to face the brunt of the attack, and turning he can see him surrounded by four enemies. He intones a few short syllables and touches the strong warrior on the side, hoping to mend any wounds previously incurred.

Kirrg will move to E13 and swap out his Dispel Magic for a Cure Serious Wounds; 3d8+5 for Jonathan.


----------



## Rhun (Jul 1, 2007)

With a quick glance around, Durion notes Sir Jonathon's dire situation, and resolves to do all he can do aid his companion. Focusing mentally for a moment, the dwarf activates his magical boots, and rushes across the ravine to aim a devasting blow at the unsuspecting hell hound.



Swift action to activate acrobat's boots (will use all 3 charges get into position...I think he can make it, but I'm having trouble calculating with the difficult terrain. If he can't make it, let me know and I will change actions). 

Move to H12, flanking hell hound. Waraxe +9 (flanking), damage 1d10+2/x3 + 2d6 sneak attack


----------



## s@squ@tch (Jul 1, 2007)

*Virashil, Sorcerer 5, Hp: 9/21*

"You should have worn something warmer," Virashil says as she grins at her grotto of ice sculptures.

She spies Durion spring across the battle field after the hell hound.  She tries to keep pace, but falls behind. 

Virashil reaches into her belt and draws forth a wand, incants the command word,"SSlitherrr..."  and points it towards Durion.




---------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Move to M11, use wand of snake's swiftness on Durion for 2nd attack (9 charges left on wand) 

I don't have all the details of the snakes swiftness spell, but I am assuming that it has a range of "Close", which generally means 25 ft + 5ft/lvl, in this case a CL3 = 40 ft.  I am assuming that it is a one time effect?


Spells active: Mirror Image - 3 images - 47 rounds, Mage Armor: 4:59:24 

Spells left for the day: 6/4/2


Kirrg:  Might want to save that dispel magic for an area dispel to take out an invisibility spell.... do you have another 3rd lvl spell to drop?


----------



## EvolutionKB (Jul 2, 2007)

*Sir Jonathan, HP:  10/55, DDP:  10/10*

Sir Jonathan, sees the dancing blades of the creature's blades, and barely feels an imprint of pain as one slashes him along the chest.  The second one is his belly, leaves him breathless.  He coughs once, and then again, blood flecking his lips.  "I'm not quite dead yet, no."   He grits his teeth, and slashes at Uth-Gar.  Once again drawing some magic from his helm he strikes out at the creature with the strength of stone.

Manuvers granted:  mountain hammer, action before thought, wht raven tactics Using mountain hammer and swift action to activate helm of battle(last use of day).  Well things aren't lookin good for me.  That is only a sixteen to hit, unless I am missing something.  16 to hit, 25 damage. Unless that somehow hits, I should be at 0 hp and 0 in ddp at the end of my turn.


----------



## hero4hire (Jul 2, 2007)

23 Durion Swift action to activate acrobat's boots (will use all 3 charges). 
Double Move to H12, flanking hell hound.
17 Virishal. Move to M11, use wand of snake's swiftness on Durion for 2nd attack (9 charges left on wand)
17 Durion immediately make attack on Hellhound w/ Waraxe HITS with a 21 for 19 damage Hellhound vanishes.
8. EVERYone succeeds listen check 
7 Hobgoblin 3 move to H13 attack Durion MISS w/ 12
Hobgoblin 7 move to I13 attack Durion HIT w/18,  2 damage
Hobgoblin 8 attack Jonathan MISS w/7
Hobgoblin 10 attack Jonathan HIT w/18, 8 damage
Hobgoblin 11 double move to E14
7 Sir Jonathan. Using mountain hammer and swift action to activate helm of battle MISS Jonathan falls at -8HP
7 Kirrg will move to E13 and swap out his Dispel Magic for a Cure Serious Wounds; 19 healed for Jonathan. AoO from Hob11 MISS.
6 Uth-Lar 5’ step to G13 full attack Durion HIT w/24, Possible CRIT w/ 26, CONFIRM roll 16 fails 8 damage, 5 damage

Jonathan takes 8 damage, heals 19 current HP 11
Durion takes 15 damage *(Durion start posting which opponent you want dodge to effect)*

Borne aloft mystical boots, Durion rapidly traverses the ravine and moves into position behind the hound.

As they had worked out in battles before Virshal produces a wand and moves into range to use its effects on Durion. The Dwarf is again imbued with another type of magick quickness and immediately chops off the Devil Dog’s head. Before the head can hit the ground it and the body vanish in a puff of brimstone.

Crunching of leaves and falling rocks can be heard as something unseen makes its way up into the treeline where the combat still rages.

Two of the Hobbies upon seeing Durion’s handiwork advance on the dwarf. Only one scores a minor hit.

Sensing blood the other hobbies press in on Jonathan while another runs around to get his piece. The Crusader parries with shield and sword but is weak and cannot fend off the attacks. He looks down at jagged longsword stuck in his belly. A fatal wound for certain. 

A desperate swing from the Crusader on the Blade Bearer only finds empty air. Jonathan fades to black.

Kirgg seeing his ally go down moves in and chants a healing prayer. Jonathan’s eyes flutter open, alive but wounded. An inept Hobby tried to take advantage of Kirrg’s spell and attacked the Hybrid, almost impaling himself in the process.

Uth-Lar sneers at the fallen Jonathan in disdain. “You're worthless…YOU! Dwarfy die next.”  Spinning blades chop and stab causing Durion many superficial wounds.





Round 8 actions?


----------



## Rhun (Jul 2, 2007)

*Durion Slatefist, HP 30 of 45*

"You dare lay hands on a dwarf of Veilstone?" shouts Durion at Uth-Lar. "You have sealed your doom!" The dwarf works his weapons into a complex attack routine, hoping to strike down this dangerous foe before he can do more damage.



(Although prone, I think Sir Jonathon can still make attacks and so still threatens, meaning that he and Duroin flank Uth-Lar.)

Two Weapon Fighting:
---Waraxe +8 flanking & +1 vrs goblinoids(1d10+2/x3 +2d6 sneak attack)
---Light Mace +7 flanking & +1 vrs goblinoids (1d6+1/x2 + 2d6 sneak attack)


----------



## s@squ@tch (Jul 2, 2007)

*Virashil, Sorcerer 5 - Hp: 9/21*

Virashil sees the grim scene play out on the other side of the trough -- her heart sinks as she sees the crusader slump to the forest floor.  

A slight hint of satisfaction is earned as she sees Durion take down the hell hound in one blow from his ax -- the last expression of startled surprise on the hounds frozen on its lips as it disappears back into the ether.

Virashil and her army of images slide down one side of the trough.

"This could be close,"  She screams to her companions.

Once again, she incants a few words of draconic, the rears her head back.  As she brings her head forward, more snow and ice explode out of her mouth, shooting outward, engulfing several of the hobgoblins and the blade bearer.  The ice just misses Durion, as he sees a sheet of snow and ice before his very eyes.  Kirrg and Sir Jonathan also just miss being frostburned.


----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Move to L12, convert 2nd level spell into draconic breath.  30' cone aimed in the direction of the ruined building.

As per the SRD, a cone in 3.5 is defined as a 1/4 circle with the radius of the length of the cone -- in this case, 30'.  So, transforming this to a 5' square grid, I get this:






So, B, P3, P7, and P10 (and P2 if still not completely dead) would be affected, but J, D, K, P8, and P11 would not.  All affected take 16 hp of damage, Reflex save DC=16 for half.

Does this make sense?

Draconic Breath #3 (4d6=16)

Spells active: Mirror Image - 3 images - 46 rounds, Mage Armor: 4:59:18

Spells left for the day: 6/4/1


----------



## ethandrew (Jul 2, 2007)

AC: 17; HP: 17/42

Upon witnessing the devastation reigned upon his fellow warrior, Kirrg's eyebrows furrow and his snarl becomes more pronounced. Without his previous healing, he is sure Jonathan would have died, but he seems to be no better than when he was first downed. But his fighting on the ground appears to have rejuvenated himself, enough to where Kirrg can focus his attention elsewhere.

Standing to his full height, Kirrg bellows loudly over the sound of metal ringing, "Uth-Gar, you weak runt, your mother dined on my sword each night and begged for mercy like a coward!" He spat over the dilapidated body of a hobgoblin and connected on the blade bearer. He then steps over to where he can get a wide, looping swing hoping to connect with the leader's midsection.

5' Step to F12. Smite on Uth-Gar, Power Attack 1; +12 to Hit 1d12+14 (5 from Smite, 2 from PA, 7 from STR).


----------



## EvolutionKB (Jul 3, 2007)

*Sir Jonathan 11/55 hp DDP 0/10*

Sir Jonathan blinks his eyes rapidly.  All he could see was light around him, stretching forever in all directions.  Then he saw a humanoid silhouette far away.  It rapidly approached and grew larger.  He couldn't make out any features of it at all.  It seemed just a shadow.  A voice rung out around him, seeming to come from all directions.  "Jonathan, you rely too much on yourself.  You have to remember to have faith in others as well as in Heironeous.  Now go."

The sounds of battle returned as Jonathan found himself lying on his stomach still surrounded by hobgoblins.  He reaches toward his sword, and upon seeing Uth-Gar give a malicious grin and raise his blades for a killing blow, Jonathan thinks better of grabbing the blade.  Instead he reaches toward his warhammer stowed on his back.  All in one motion he grasps the handle, pulling it free from it's sheathe and slamming it down, trying to crush Uth-Gar's foot.  Silver energy arcs off the head, sealing some of Sir Jonathan's wounds.  Seeing his blow land, Jonathan yells, "Have at them, now that they are hurting bad!"   He strikes out wildly with his hammer again, striking the bloodiest goblinoid.

Don't forget to cast on the defensive, then there isn't an AoO, it is a risk to have it fizzle though.Crusader's strike granted. 
Perfect.  Nat 20.  7 damage, 10 healed  crit confirm:  17.  Use WRT on myself.  Normal attack Uth-Gar if he is still up, otherwise, on a hurt hob.  23 to hit, 5 damage I was going to use it on Durion, but with diagnols, he is 15' away.  If I take damage I'll do more damage with furious counterstrike(as well as a higher attack roll on the crit confirmation.)  Final hp for my round is 26/55, 0/10 DDP


----------



## s@squ@tch (Jul 3, 2007)

OOC: Re: Casting on the defensive -- you have no ranks in Concentration, and the DC for a 3rd level spell is DC18....  You have a +2 modifier due to your constitution, but that means you only have a 20% chance of succeeding...  :\ '

Might want to risk the AoO.


----------



## ethandrew (Jul 3, 2007)

s@squ@tch said:
			
		

> OOC: Re: Casting on the defensive -- you have no ranks in Concentration, and the DC for a 3rd level spell is DC18....  You have a +2 modifier due to your constitution, but that means you only have a 20% chance of succeeding...  :\ '
> 
> Might want to risk the AoO.




After witnessing the efficiency at which Sir Jonathan just performed on the ground (who acts before Kirrg), he might just decide to outright attack instead of healing. If it appears Jonathan is in trouble in the next round, then he might go heal him. But watching all his comrades perform admirably, I might change my actions.

Edit: Action Changed. If this is a problem, let me know.


----------



## s@squ@tch (Jul 3, 2007)

ethandrew said:
			
		

> After witnessing the efficiency at which Sir Jonathan just performed on the ground (who acts before Kirrg), he might just decide to outright attack instead of healing. If it appears Jonathan is in trouble in the next round, then he might go heal him. But watching all his comrades perform admirably, I might change my actions.
> 
> Edit: Action Changed. If this is a problem, let me know.




QFT - I know nothing of the mechanics of a crusader, but he appears to be healing himself quite well from his stomach.


----------



## hero4hire (Jul 3, 2007)

s@squ@tch said:
			
		

> So, B, P3, P7, and P10 (and P2 if still not completely dead) would be affected, but J, D, K, P8, and P11 would not.  All affected take 16 hp of damage, Reflex save DC=16 for half.
> 
> Does this make sense?




Perfect sense. Very nice placement.[/COLOR]


----------



## hero4hire (Jul 6, 2007)

23 Durion atk Uth-Lar-Waraxe 26 hit! 15 damage 
---Light Mace 25 hit! 10 damage
17 Virishal. Move to L12, convert 2nd level spell into draconic breath. 30' cone aimed in the direction of the ruined building. Hob 3 falls, Hob 7 falls, Hob 10 falls.
8 Uth-Lar heals some damage
7 Hobgoblin 8 atk Jonathan miss!
Hobgoblin 11 atk Jonathan miss!
7 Sir Jonathan. Atk Uth-Lar Crusader’s Strike, crit for 14 damage, heals 12, activate White Raven Tactics.
7 Kirrg 5' Step to F12. Smite on Uth-Lar, Power Attack 1,17 Hit! 18 damage Uth-Lar falls.
6 Sir Jonathan atk Hob11, hit! 5 damage, heals 2

Jonathan healed 14 more so is at 25 HP?

"You dare lay hands on a dwarf of Veilstone?" shouts Durion at Uth-Lar. "You have sealed your doom!" The dwarf works his weapons into a complex attack routine, hoping to strike down this dangerous foe before he can do more damage. His blows seek out the hobgoblin blademaster’s vital areas, almost crippling him.
"This could be close," She screams to her companions as Virishal moves and unleashes more of Frosty Doom upon the hapless Goblins. She freezes several Hobbies solid. Uth-Lar looks as if he may fall under the combined attacks, but Durion can hear chanting prayers in the Goblin Tongue. Though the Blademaster is still wounded, his bleeding is staunched and the blue tint to his skin fades.
The surviving Hobbies try to beat down Jonathan but his mystic mail turns aside the blades.

The sounds of battle returned as Jonathan found himself lying on his stomach still surrounded by hobgoblins.  He reaches toward his sword and upon seeing Uth-Gar give a malicious grin and raises his blades for a killing blow, Jonathan thinks better of grabbing the blade.  Instead he reaches toward his warhammer stowed on his back.  All in one motion he grasps the handle, pulling it free from it's sheathe and slamming it down, trying to crush Uth-Gar's foot.  Silver energy arcs off the head, sealing some of Sir Jonathan's wounds. 

Upon witnessing the devastation reigned upon his fellow warrior, Kirrg's eyebrows furrow and his snarl becomes more pronounced. Without his previous healing, he is sure Jonathan would have died, but he seems to be no better than when he was first downed. But his fighting on the ground appears to have rejuvenated himself, enough to where Kirrg can focus his attention elsewhere.

Standing to his full height, Kirrg bellows loudly over the sound of metal ringing, "Uth-Gar, you weak runt, your mother dined on my sword each night and begged for mercy like a coward!" He spat over the dilapidated body of a hobgoblin and connected on the blade bearer. He then steps over to where he can get a wide, looping swing hoping to connect with the leader's midsection. The Heavy ax-head almost meets no resistance. At first Kirrg thought he had missed, but as he looks he sees Uth-Gar’s form now lies in two bloody parts. 

Seeing his blow land, Jonathan yells, "Have at them, now that they are hurting bad!"   He strikes out wildly with his hammer again, striking the bloodiest goblinoid. He connects again and the Hobby grunts in pain.






Round 9 actions?


----------



## Rhun (Jul 6, 2007)

Can Durion tell where the goblin chanting is coming from?


----------



## hero4hire (Jul 6, 2007)

Rhun said:
			
		

> Can Durion tell where the goblin chanting is coming from?




OOC: His listen check was not good enough to target a square. The difficulty is compounded by the ravine which echoes sound, and the general din of combat. 

Listen doesnt seem to be the group's forte  :\


----------



## Rhun (Jul 6, 2007)

I also just realize we've been calling my dwarf by the wrong name. It is DurOin, not DurIon.


Duroin shouts out in goblin. "Die, goblin scum! Your death is at hand!" The dwarf moves forward, eager for another kill, and swings his blood-covered axe toward the nearest hobbie.


Move to H14, attack Hobgob 8. Waraxe +8, damage 1d10+2/x3.


----------



## hero4hire (Jul 6, 2007)

Rhun said:
			
		

> Move to H14, attack Hobgob 8. Waraxe +8, damage 1d10+2/x3.





You will not threaten Hob8 from H14. Do you mean G14?


----------



## hero4hire (Jul 6, 2007)

Rhun said:
			
		

> I also just realize we've been calling my dwarf by the wrong name. It is DurOin, not DurIon.




I think I started that back in post 13. My Bad. Consider it a Dwarven to Common translation error.


----------



## Rhun (Jul 6, 2007)

hero4hire said:
			
		

> You will not threaten Hob8 from H14. Do you mean G14?




Yes, G14. Sorry.


----------



## ethandrew (Jul 6, 2007)

AC: 17; HP: 17/42

Kirrg catches his swing after it splits Uth-Gar in two before his axe becomes imbedded into a nearby tree. Although it is quite clear the blade bearer's destruction was part of the groups concerted efforts, Kirrg is pleased that he gets ultimate bragging rights. However, two more weaklings stand alive, and he grins maniacally, slowly moving toward one. 

"Someone make sure they are all dead as dead gets. No more mystery healing," he states matter of factly as he brings his axe down onto his foe.

5' Step to E13 to attack Hob11. +9 Attack 1d12+7


----------



## s@squ@tch (Jul 6, 2007)

*Virashil, Sorcerer 5, Hp: 9/21*

Pleased to see more of the hobgoblins added to her ice sculpture collection, she scans the battefield, looking to see who is left standing.

Spying only 2 of the hobgoblin warriors on the hill, she sees Duroin and Kirrg move into position to finish them off.

Virashil starts to look for invisible creature, looking for any movement of brush, branches, and leaves.

"Your blade bearer rests in pieces, yet you do not show your face, you COWARD!" She screams,"Face us, if you dare."


-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Move to H9, attempt to locate and intimidate the invisible goblin. 

Spot and Listen check for round 9 (1d20+2=17, 1d20+2=9) 

Intimidate (1d20+4=19)


----------



## EvolutionKB (Jul 6, 2007)

*Sir Jonathan 25/55 hp, 0/10 DDP*

Sir Jonathan hesitates slightly as his friends strike out at the hobgoblin's that remain standing around him.  Once their blows have struck, he stands and strikes at the hobgoblin's  as well.  He looks at the fallen body of Uth-Gar and mutters, "that is what friends are for."

Man something is wrong with me, I can't seem to add.  I'll delay until after Kirrg goes, then I will stand and attack.  +8(or more with furious counterstrike) for 1d8+3 damage.  If the hobgoblin's fall, I'll try and use a diplomacy check, and say "You attacked us without provocation, surrender and we will see you are treated fairly.  You cannot hide forever."


----------



## hero4hire (Jul 7, 2007)

23 Duroin Move to G14, attack Hobgob 8. Waraxe 18 hits! For 10 damage
17 Virishal. Move to H9, attempt to locate and intimidate the invisible goblin. Movement provokes AoO from invisible opponent... Smite Attack hits! 10 damage. Virishal falls, Zarr the cleric becomes visible. 
8 Zarr casts Hold person on Jonathan. Jonathan rolls a 5 and is Paralyzed Zarr Moves from h10 to f7
7 Hobgoblin 8 atk Duroin 18 hits! 8 damage. Hobbie is not Dazed/
Hobgoblin 11 5’ step to e13 atk Kirgg CRIT! 16 damage Kirgg is Dazed.
7 Kirrg Dazed
6 Sir Jonathan full round action to break paralysis will save 6, zealous surge? Will save 20

Evo if you dont want me to have you use zealous surge let me know and I will edit.
Virishal takes 10 damage, Duroin 8 damage, Kirrg 16 damage

Duroin shouts out in goblin. "Die, goblin scum! Your death is at hand!"  The dwarf moves forward, eager for another kill, and swings his blood-covered axe toward the nearest hobbie. He scores a massive hit, but the Humanoid is made of tough stuff and somehow remains on his feet.

Pleased to see more of the hobgoblins added to her ice sculpture collection, Virishal scans the battlefield, looking to see who is left standing.

Spying only 2 of the hobgoblin warriors on the hill, she sees Duroin and Kirrg move into position to finish them off.

Virishil starts to look for invisible creature, looking for any movement of brush, branches, and leaves.

"Your blade bearer rests in pieces, yet you do not show your face, you COWARD!" She screams, “Face us, if you dare."

“Oh I am here Elf-Bitch!!!”  comes a voice from behind her as she moves. Spinning Virishal is too late and feels a lancing pain in her head and then nothing.

Over the prone elf stands another Hobgoblin smiling a toothy grin. This one is clad in armor made of heavy brass bands. Adorning his chest a Large Symbol 





In his hand a mace gleaming with the fresh blood of the Elf Dragon-Sorceress. 
He starts chanting again and brandishes a metal rod. Jonathan feels his limbs stiffening and finds himself trapped in his own body.

The two remaining Hobgoblins, so emboldened by the presence of their master, roar and attack. Both score hits upon Kirgg and Duroin. Kirgg is brought to one knee as he is reeling from blood loss.

Sir Jonathan try as he may, could not move. He squirmed and pushed mentally but to no avail.

Then he heard a voice inside him, a voice that guides him in battle and inspires him to greatness. “MOVE BOY!!!!”With a cry of “Heironeous!!!!” The Crusader regains his limbs.






Actions for round Ten?


----------



## s@squ@tch (Jul 7, 2007)

*Virashil - Sorcerer 5, Hp: -1/21*

Virashil and her images fall to the ground, unconscious, the wicked blow sending her sprawled out on the floor of the ravine.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

I'm going to try and stabilize.   Man, he got lucky!  I had 3 mirror images up and everything.

Spells active: Mirror Image - 3 images - 44 rounds, Mage Armor: 4:59:06

Spells left for the day: 6/4/1


----------



## ethandrew (Jul 7, 2007)

AC: 17; HP: 1/42

Kirrg coughs up a bit of blood and grins. Though severely weakened, this is a true test of a warrior, to stare death in the face and prevail. However, after seeing Virashil fall, Kirrg knows he needs to stay up and help as best as he can. He has little options available. The momentary lapse and shock of the severe blow has left the hobgoblin an opportunity to strike before he can heal himself. Knowing his value is might greater alive than dead, Kirrg stops to finally staunch the bleeding and rejuvinate himself.

5' Step to the right and heal. I think I'll use the Healing Belt, all three charges, so 4d8. Please roll poorly on the attack and well on the heal. That'd made Kirrg happy, and a happy Kirrg is a happy party.


----------



## Rhun (Jul 7, 2007)

*Duroin Slatefist, HP 22/45*

Duroin grunts as he takes another wound, but merely smiles through the pain. He continues taunting his foe in its own tongue. "I'm tougher than that, you vile filth. I shall use your skull as a latrine!" That said, the dwarf attacks with both weapons, hoping to take the hobgoblin down.



Two Weapon Fighting:
---Waraxe +6 (1d10+2/x3)
---Light Mace +5 (1d6+1/x2)


----------



## EvolutionKB (Jul 7, 2007)

*Sir Jonathan HP:  25/55 0/10 DDP*

Bolstered by Heironeous, Sir Jonathan stands tall again and calls out a challenge to the cleric below.  "You shall pay for your misdeeds today, just like your champion," he says as he points to the body of Uth-Lar.




Zealous surge is fine with me.  Last round I was granted my final manuver, battle leader's charge(which I forgot to mention).  Knowledge Religion to try and recognize the holy symbol:  +7.  So this round I have:  Action before thought, crusader's strike, mountain hammer.  Okay I stand up, and if the hobs are still concious around me I will strike at one using Crusader's strike.  +8 attack 1d8+3 damage, 1d6+5 damage healed +2 more from my stance.  If the hobs around me are down:  I use my remaining move action to close with the cleric.  I jump during my move to get over as much of the difficult terrain as I can.  Jump +5.  As with jumping down(if I make a 15, I take 10 less feet of falling damage.


----------



## hero4hire (Jul 8, 2007)

23 Duroin full attack Hob8. 22 HIT! 16 MISS! 9 dmg Hob8 falls
17 Virishal. rolls 33 to stabilize FAILS! Takes 1 dmg.
 8 Zarr casts Spiritual Weapon atk Jonathan MISS! Moves to C4
7 Hobgoblin11 atk Kirgg MISS!
7 Kirrg move to g12 activate belt of healing 3 charges Heals 19 damage
6 Sir Jonathan gets up from prone. Hob11 takes AoO MISS! No fumble
Attacks Hob11 w/ Crusader’s strike CRIT! Does 18 damage Hob11 falls.
Jonathan heals 9 from maneuver, 2 from stance. Knowledge Religion roll 18

Virishal takes 1 hp, Kirgg heals 19hp, Jonathan heals 11hp.

Duroin grunts as he takes another wound, but merely smiles through the pain. He continues taunting his foe in its own tongue. "I'm tougher than that, you vile filth. I shall use your skull as a latrine!" That said, the dwarf attacks with both weapons, hoping to take the hobgoblin down. Finely crafted dwarven steel easily chops through his foe’s shield cleaving his arm off.
His mace meets empty air as the hobbie is already on the ground bleeding out.

A pool of blood begins to form on the ground under Virishal’s head.

The Hobgoblin commander yells “Fools, behold the power of the Dragon Queen!”  with a cant read from a piece of parchment a Draconic looking Warpick is formed from the ether in front of Jonathan. It slams against his prone form almost taking the wind from him. Once again enchanted mail saves his hide. The parchment disappears with a flare of smoke. The Cleric takes little time to inspect his handiwork however, and makes his way up the road.

The remaining hobbie stabs at Kirgg but the blow is deflected by the Orc’s cuirass.

Kirrg coughs up a bit of blood and grins. Though severely weakened, this is a true test of a warrior, to stare death in the face and prevail. However, after seeing Virashil fall, Kirrg knows he needs to stay up and help as best as he can. He has little options available. The momentary lapse and shock of the severe blow has left the hobgoblin an opportunity to strike before he can heal himself. Knowing his value is might greater alive than dead, Kirrg stops to finally staunch the bleeding and rejuvenate himself.

Bolstered by Heironeous, Sir Jonathan stands tall again and after dodging a feeble blow from the remaining warrior calls out a challenge to the cleric below.  "You shall pay for your misdeeds today, just like your champion," he says as he points to the body of Uth-Lar. From his view of the retreating priest and the words Dragon Queen, the crusader is sure that he is a devotee of Tiamat; goddess of Evil dragons, evil reptiles,  and greed.






Round 11 actions? Sorry Virishal is out for the moment.


----------



## EvolutionKB (Jul 8, 2007)

*Sir Jonathan 36/55 hp 0/10 DDP*

Sir Jonathan takes a step backward, and sprints quickly towards the edge of the ravine.  Stray branches slap his face, but he pays them no mind.  At the edge of the ravine, he jumps mightily and lands heavily in the center of the ravine, but doesn't stop there.  He quickly closes with the cleric and says, "Tiamat has abandoned you because you are weak!"





Manuver granted:  battle leader's charge.  Switch stance to leading the charge(swift action)Move to F15, then in a straight line to F11, which is where I jump from.  That makes it a 20 feet so I can get the maximum distance out of my jump(the check isn't doubled), and as long as the ravine's height is only 10ft, I don't take any damage.  My jump check:  Jump check:  17.  I land in F8  and then continue to F7. From there I am at D5, threatening the cleric.  I bypass all the difficult terrain, so I take up all 60' of my double move.  Because of my change of stance anybody within 60' that can charge after my turn get's a +5 to damage


----------



## s@squ@tch (Jul 8, 2007)

I'm in trouble if a roll of 33 doesn't make me stabilize.


----------



## Rhun (Jul 8, 2007)

*Duroin Slatefist, HP 22/45*

His foe down, Duroin bolts after the hobgoblin cleric, rushing along the top of the ravine to get near his foe.


Duroin will _run_, to get himself into square A4.


----------



## ethandrew (Jul 8, 2007)

AC: 17; HP: 20/42

Kirrg heaves a heavy sigh as his friends race on past him, chasing down the final opponent. With the bleeding stopped, he hustles down the ravine as fast as he can, hoping to reach Virashil. He kneels at her side and intones his healing chant.

Good news, we all survive for now. Bad news, Kirrg casts Vigor. So Virashil is stablized but still down for now. It will last 15 rounds and do a total of 30 healing, but she's at -1 now.


----------



## hero4hire (Jul 9, 2007)

s@squ@tch said:
			
		

> I'm in trouble if a roll of 33 doesn't make me stabilize.




Unfortunately it is a Percentile roll with only a 10% chance per round.  :\


----------



## s@squ@tch (Jul 9, 2007)

hero4hire said:
			
		

> Unfortunately it is a Percentile roll with only a 10% chance per round.  :\




Well, that makes sense then.  I thought you were using a d20!


----------



## hero4hire (Jul 9, 2007)

23 Duroin runs to A4
17 Virishal. rolls 06 to stabilize SUCCESS! And stabilizes at -2
8 Zarr casts Cure spell moves to Bnegative1
7 Kirrg move to g10 casts Vigor on Virishal grating her Fast Healing 2. 
6 Sir Jonathan Switch stance to leading the charge(swift action) Move jump check and move D5,  



His foe down, Duroin bolts after the hobgoblin cleric, rushing along the top of the ravine to get near his foe.

Virshal moans a bit. She is out but still alive.

Zarr calls to his goddess in Goblin. A bit of frostbite he received while invisible is now healed. He moves up the road more seeking escape.

Kirgg slides down the ravine and invokes a healing chant that will hasten his allies recovery.

Jonathan backs up a couple steps and sprints for the ravine, with a bounding leap he is down and scrambling towards the cleric. "Tiamat has abandoned you because you are weak!"






Actions for round 12? Virishal will heal 2HP on her turn for 15 rounds. This will bring her to 0HP on round 12, she may take a single move action or standard action each round (but not both, nor can she take full-round actions). She moves at half speed. Taking move actions doesn’t risk further injury, but performing any standard action (or any other action the DM deems strenuous) deals 1 point of damage after the completion of the act.


----------



## s@squ@tch (Jul 9, 2007)

*Virashil, Sorcerer 5, Hp: 0/21*

_Throbbing pain.

Numbness.

Blackness._

Virashil feels only pain, and the sweet release of death, after seeing a flash of light.  The last thing she remembers hearing was,"Take this, elf-bitch!".

She hears the end of a prayer, and the warm, masculine touch on her shoulder -- she feels infused with positive energy.  Is she dead?  

She opens one eye to see the carnage of the battlefield she recently left.  From her vantage point -- face down on the road, she sees Jonathan running after one of the hobgoblins.  She sees Duroin on the lip of the trough, about to jump back onto the road.

Still completely weakened, her body surges with anger and hatred after seeing the hobgoblin fleeing the battlefield.

Unable to form much of a cogent thought, much less a sentence, she reaches down into herself, spits out a terse invective, which causes her left hand to glow with a warm purple color.  A few syllables in draconic escape her lips, as four silver darts leave her hand, as it extends towards the hobgoblin.

"Die you son-of-a-b!tch..."  Virashil says as she completes the spell -- the strain it puts upon her frail body causes her to slump back to the dusty road, her eyes close as she sees Kirrg running after the others....

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Activate Arcanist's Gloves (2nd use today, none left), cast Magic Missile at the Hobby Cleric, 4 missiles, 10 damage.  Take 1 damage from the strain, now at -1 hp.

Round 12 Magic Missile (1d4+1=2, 1d4+1=2, 1d4+1=3, 1d4+1=3)

Spells active: Mirror Image - 3 images - 43 rounds, Mage Armor: 4:59:00, Fast Healing 2: 14 rounds left

Spells left for the day: 6/3/1


----------



## ethandrew (Jul 9, 2007)

AC: 17; HP: 20/42

Witnessing the fluttering of Virashil's eyes, Kirrg now turns his attention to the coward scurrying up the road. He closes his eyes and combines a small gesture with a few quiet words, and instantly there is large flame that bursts forth into being in his outstretched hand. He moves forward as quickly as he can following the others.

He will cast Produce Flame and 20' closer to the enemy.


----------



## EvolutionKB (Jul 9, 2007)

*Sir Jonathan, HP 37/55, DDP 0/10*

Sir Jonathan raises his warhammer high and yells a heroic battle cry, charging the cleric.
As his hammer swings down he says, "Hurry get him again!"



18 to hit, 26 damage WRT granted.  Charge using battle leader's charge and leading the charge stance.  Use WRT on ally if in range, otherwise on myself.


----------



## Rhun (Jul 9, 2007)

Duroin careens over the edge of the ravine, sliding down the embankment and back to the road. The difficult terrain slows him some, but he still manages to close of the hobgoblin cleric, pulling up next to the foe as he prepares to finish the battle.


Double move to reach the hobgob.


----------



## hero4hire (Jul 10, 2007)

23 Duroin double move to a1
17 Virishal. Heals 2 Activate Arcanist's Gloves (2nd use today, none left), cast Magic Missile at the Hobby Cleric, 4 missiles, 10 damage. Take 1 damage from the strain, now at -1 hp.
8 Zarr casts defensively rolls a 10 spell blown Moves 5’ back.
7 Kirrg casts produce flame move to e7 
6 Sir Jonathan Charge using battle leader's charge and leading the charge stance. 18 HIT! 26 damage Cleric falls. WRT on Duroin who coup de graces.

Duroin careens over the edge of the ravine, sliding down the embankment and back to the road. The difficult terrain slows him some, but he still manages to close of the hobgoblin cleric, pulling up next to the foe as he prepares to finish the battle.

Still completely weakened, Virishal's body surges with anger and hatred after seeing the hobgoblin fleeing the battlefield.

Unable to form much of a cogent thought, much less a sentence, she reaches down into herself, spits out a terse invective, which causes her left hand to glow with a warm purple color. A few syllables in draconic escape her lips, as four silver darts leave her hand, as it extends towards the hobgoblin.

"Die you son-of-a-b!tch..."  Virashil says as she completes the spell -- the strain it puts upon her frail body causes her to slump back to the dusty road.
The Goblinoid Priest hisses in pain and starts his own incant. But he hesitates as the dangerous dwarven ax hovers near, his spell ruined he moves backward slowly.
Witnessing the fluttering of Virashil's eyes, Kirrg now turns his attention to the coward scurrying up the road. He closes his eyes and combines a small gesture with a few quiet words, and instantly there is large flame that bursts forth into being in his outstretched hand. He moves forward as quickly as he can following the others.
Sir Jonathan raises his warhammer high and yells a heroic battle cry, charging the cleric.
As his hammer swings down he says, "Hurry get him again!"
The Crusader’s Hammer hits home and he feels his foe’s chest cavity give way. The cleric spews blood and drops.

So emboldened by the Crusader’s move and wary of healing hobgoblins Duroin lifts the zealot by his top-knot and cleaves his head off at the neck.

COMBAT OVER. It is not long before Virishal is up to full HP due to Vigor.
Actions?


----------



## Rhun (Jul 10, 2007)

Duroin looks into the lifeless eyes of the hobgoblin cleric for a moment, grimaces in disgust, and hurls the head into the shrubbery lining the ravine. He smiles at Sir Jonathon. "That was a bit of fun now, eh?"


----------



## s@squ@tch (Jul 10, 2007)

*Virashil - Sorcerer 5, Hp: 21/21*

Sitting up and brushing herself off, Virashil feels invigorated.

_"I'm sure that is just the magicks that Kirrg put on me, but this was a lot more difficult than I expected..."_ She thought to herself.  Virashil hadn't extended herself that much in some time, and was feeling some ill effects.  _"I'm going to be sore tomorrow..."_  With a thought, she dismisses her images, as they become distracting to her allies in non-combat situations, although it amuses her to no end.

Looking back to her companions, she sees Duroin beaming while holding the dead clerics severed head.  Normally, she would cringe at the sight, but today, she feels that she would have done the same -- or probably would have froze him solid with her breath.

A number of questions and random thoughts swirl through her mind -- what exactly were these hobgoblins doing out here?  

She calls out to Jonathan and Duroin,"Bring the dead hobgoblin back here with the others -- I'm going to check their gear for anything magic."

Virashil loves magic trinkets, they never cease to interest her, not so much the mundane magic armor or weapons, but the curious item, the one that you wouldn't suspect of holding any arcane power...

As she sees the strong males bring the dead clerics body back to the others, she sees the symbol of Tiamat around his headless neck.

"Savages --  I expected as much, the dragon-bitch is active in this region." Virashil spits on the ground in disgust.

Turning away from the unholy symbol for a moment, she incants a few words of draconic and begins to glance over the gear of the hobgoblins, looking for any slight dweomer or auras.

Once finished checking over the gear from the hobgoblins, she says to her companions,"Let's check out the ruined building as well."



---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Cast detect magic, scan the gear of the blade bearer, cleric, then the hobgoblin regulars.

Then go thru all of their mundane gear, looking for either equipment of any note (good quality, i.e. masterwork) and taking inventory of what they carried.

She then walks over to the ruined building and casts detect magic once again and searches the place for any sign of recent activity.

Spells left for the day: 4/3/1   

Spells active: Mage Armor - 4 1/2 hours remaining


----------



## Rhun (Jul 10, 2007)

Duroin grabs the corpse of the cleric and drags him back to Virishil. He smiles at the elven sorceress, and drops the body near the others. "You'll have to forgive him, but he seems to have lost his head," he says with a wry chuckle.


----------



## hero4hire (Jul 10, 2007)

Collecting the hobgoblin's gear the heroes find that each of the dozen soldiers is wearing chainmail and a heavy steel shield. 10 of these hobbies still have full potion bottles.
Each has a composite longbow and altogether there are still over 200 black fletched arrows.
Duroin's appraising eye for steel can tell that there must be a skilled smithy amongst thier tribe, for each tarnished blade is of very high quality steel.
The Bladebearer's polished twin swords however are not of goblin make, but are likewise very well made as is Uth-gar's studded armor.
The Cleric also has a full potion and an empty bottle. A Holy Symbol of Tiamat. A heavy mace, and exceptionally made Banded Brass armor and a Nasty looking Heavy Mace that looks like a Dragon's Head.

Virishal's spell discerns that the cleric's armor, _both_ the shortblades of Uth-Gar and all 11 identical potions radiate magicks.

Inside the ruins of the farmhouse the marauders have a crude campsite set up with dirty bedrolls, haphazard fire pits and other necessities.

There is also the dead bodies of what looks to be a merchant and his guards. The dead guards are dressed in studded leather and carried longswords and light crossbows (nothing remarkable).

Next to the stack of bodies is money pouch containing over 7 pounds of gold coins each minted with a lion's head.


Treasure List.
355gp
Magic Banded Mail (all magic armor resizes to fit the same size creature ie medium fits all medium creatures)
2 Magic Short Swords
11 Magic Potions
MW Studded Leather (non magic armor may need to be resized with craft skills to fit different wearers if not similiar builds)
MW Heavy Mace
12 MW Longswords
12 Composite Longbows (+1 str bonus)
12 suits chainmail
13 heavy steel shields
200+ arrows
3 light crossbows
3 suits studded leather
3 longswords
14 bolts

you can work out IC or OOC who takes what, then please update your sheets.


----------



## EvolutionKB (Jul 10, 2007)

*Sir Jonathan, HP 37/55, DDP 0/10*

As the blood pours from the priest's mouth, Sir Jonathan grimaces in disgust.  He quickly climbs the the side of the ravine, and wipes off his boots and well as his hammer.  He then retrieves his sword.  Sir Jonathan looks at the headless body of the hobgoblin priest.  "Scum, all of them.  Worshipper's of Tiamat.  She is often worshipped by dragons and such.  I wonder what these things were doing in league with Her?  Maybe they paid her tributer because of their greed.  Either way I find it a little disturbing that they had high quality gear."

"I did a little research on them a ways back, before we met up.  If we ran into a group of them this large, they might be up to something."   Sir Jonathan walks over to Kirrg and grasps the tall half-orc's shoulder.  "Thanks for the healing, greatly appreciated, and timely too."

After Virashil examines the gear, Jonathan seperates things they want to keep into piles.  "Whatever we decide to leave behind we should leave as sheltered as best we can from the elements in the farmhouse.  We can send the church here to claim them once we arrive in Drellin's Ferry.  There has be a Church of Heironeous there.  Perhaps with such a generous donation they could have our new equipment identified.  I say we press on to town, it is only a few miles, even if we are pretty beat up.


----------



## hero4hire (Jul 11, 2007)

OOC: as stated in the 1st post (which is easy to forget) Drellin's Ferry is only a few miles away. If you think you will run into trouble getting there (or there for that matter) resting could be prudent or you can press on and get there by eveningfeast.


----------



## EvolutionKB (Jul 11, 2007)

OOC:  Knowledge History +3 give me anything on the lion coins?


----------



## s@squ@tch (Jul 11, 2007)

*Virashil, Sorcerer 5 - Hp: 21/21*

"I would be more comfortable resting in a soft bed, after having a nice meal, rather than out here on in the woods."

"But before I go, I must destroy this unholy draconic symbol, for it vexes me greatly."  Virashil says, as she hafts the cleric's heavy mace and smashes the symbol into pieces.

"Lets gather up the good stuff and be off.  Hopefully this Drellin's Ferry has a good Inn."

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Lets take the following and trudge off to Drellin's Ferry.  We can move the rest to near the abandoned farmhouse and tell the local church to Heironious where to find it.

Jonathan should probably switch out his longsword with one of the MW longswords as well.

Treasure List.
355gp
Magic Banded Mail (all magic armor resizes to fit the same size creature ie medium fits all medium creatures)
2 Magic Short Swords
11 Magic Potions
MW Studded Leather (non magic armor may need to be resized with craft skills to fit different wearers if not similiar builds)
MW Heavy Mace
12 MW Longswords
12 Composite Longbows (+1 str bonus)


----------



## hero4hire (Jul 11, 2007)

OOC: How do you plan on transporting the stuff? who is carrying what and how? A dozen swords is quite a handful even if you have the strength to carry the weight.


----------



## s@squ@tch (Jul 11, 2007)

See OOC thread - I think we have enough extra capacity to hoof it into Drellin's Ferry with the extra stuff we want to take.


----------



## ethandrew (Jul 12, 2007)

Kirrg lets the flame distinguish in his hand. He is injured, not as badly as he was previously, but still bloody from head to toe. He casts a quick healing charm on himself and feels the warmth run through his body.

When Sir Jonathan comes to him, Kirrg grasps the man's forearm below the elbow and smiles grimly, "No thanks are necessary, Sir Jonathan. We were vastly superior to our foes, they just used ambush tactics and large numbers to punch through our defenses. One on one, each of them would have fallen quickly before any of us. You proved yourself a warrior today." He touches the crusader with the flat of his paml resting over his heart, intoning softly and healing him as well.

After Duroin disposes of the head and moves the corpses around, Kirrg goes up to the stout dwarf and kneels so that the two are on eye level with each other. In a soft voice, only audible to the two of them, Kirrg speaks to the man, "I know our peoples have a long history of mistrust, but this fight could not have been won without your speed and skill. I thank you friend," he puts his hand over Duroin's heart and closes his eyes, whispering those familiar words.

He stands up to his full height and walks toward Virashil. Pointing to the multitude of frozen hobgoblins littering the battlefield, he smiles playfully, "Do those thaw out or can we leave them be?"

I will use Kirrg's Sacred Boost healing to expend 3 of my Turn Undead charges to maximize all three healing spells I cast, which are two Cure Moderates on Duroin and Kirrg so 21 healing apiece and then a Cure Serious for Sir Jonathan, so 29 healed for him. That leaves Kirrg with all 1st level spells and none others. I also do not see anything that Kirrg might use out of the equipment.


----------



## Rhun (Jul 12, 2007)

*Duroin Slatefist, HP 43/45*

Duroin feels a great deal better as his companion pours divine power into his body, healing the few wounds that he received during the battle. He then returns the half-orc's compliments. "Thank you, Kirrg. Know that all goblins fear the cut of your deadly axe." THe dwarf nods, and then turns his attention to gathering up any items of value and securing them for travel.


----------



## hero4hire (Jul 12, 2007)

Through trial and error the heroes bundle up the items and attempt to carry them. At first progress is very frustrating. It seems that carrying longsowrds tied in a bundle is quite unwieldy, eventually though by knotting each one two of the heroes easily can carry the weapons on the rope strung out between them.

The rolling plains are beautiful seem quite fertile and green. Strange that most of the farmhouses seem abandoned on your trek.







After a couple hours the road descends into a small town built mostly on the near side of a broad, sluggish river. Six old stone piers jut from the water, marking the spot where a bridge once stood, but the span itself is long gone. Instead, a couple of thick ropes cross the river, each secured to a flat-bottomed ferryboat. Brown fields and green orchards surround the town.

A group of armed townsfolk, three in leather, one in mail, stands guard watching you warily.






“Halt and state your business strangers”, one of the guards says.


----------



## Rhun (Jul 13, 2007)

"Hail, and well met," calls Duroin, raising a hand in greeting. "We come in peace, seeking the comforts of your fair town. We had a bit of trouble with some hobgoblin raiders on the road, and could use a restful night in secure surroundings."


----------



## hero4hire (Jul 13, 2007)

Rhun said:
			
		

> "Hail, and well met," calls Duroin, raising a hand in greeting. "We come in peace, seeking the comforts of your fair town. We had a bit of trouble with some hobgoblin raiders on the road, and could use a restful night in secure surroundings."




The burly man in scale-mail stands. He fingers his curling waxed mustache as he answers.
"Indeed! Where do you say? Bands of those murderous savages have been skulking near the town for days now. You're lucky you came through it!"


----------



## s@squ@tch (Jul 13, 2007)

*Virashil, Sorcerer 5, Hp: 21/21*

"A few miles back, we were ambushed near an abandoned farmhouse." Virashil says with a slight frown.

"A quite competent bunch, they were, with allies from the lower planes as well.  You say that there are more bands of these savages?  Where have they come from?  What do they seek?"

"We are quite road weary and would appreciate directions to a nearby Inn, for a hearty meal, and a soft bed."

"If we could impose, directions to a smithy or perhaps a trading post would be most welcome."


----------



## Rhun (Jul 13, 2007)

"Don't worry, though," adds Duroin as he nears the town guards. "We laid their corpses in a shallow grave, though burying is too good for their like."


----------



## ethandrew (Jul 13, 2007)

Kirrg steps forward from behind Virashil and Duroin, "These bandits haven't been attacking the village, have they? Or are they skulking in the woods, waiting for merchants and innocents?"


----------



## EvolutionKB (Jul 13, 2007)

*Sir Jonathan 55/55 0/10 DDP*

Seeing the guards at the river Sir Jonathan relaxes visibly.  He lets the rope supporting the longswords between them sag and settle to the ground.  He shrugs the bundle of longbows off his back as well.  He stretches his muscles, touching his toes and then reaching towards the sky.  The longbows were heavy enough.  With the addition of his new armor, he could feel his muscles beginning to grow sore already.  A hot bath in town would feel wonderful.  Smiling he approaches the men, offering his hand.  "I am Sir Jonathan, Crusader of the Church of Heironeous.  This is Duroin, Kirrg, and the beautiful Virashil.  As they have said we were on the way to your town when we were ambushed by hobgoblins.  They were armed with fine blades and bows, and they were lead by a priest of Tiamat, the Goddess of evil dragons and other scaled horrors.  What they were doing in this area I don't know.  Judging from your presence here, there are no dragons threatening your town.  Correct?  As for our business in Drellin's Ferry, we seek to use it as a base of operations while we scour the Witchwood for treasure.  We will be stimulating your local economy as well,"  Sir Jonathan says with a wink, and a jingle of his money pouch.

Diplomacy +8, with any aid anothers from everybody else.


----------



## hero4hire (Jul 13, 2007)

s@squ@tch said:
			
		

> "A few miles back, we were ambushed near an abandoned farmhouse." Virashil says with a slight frown.
> 
> "A quite competent bunch, they were, with allies from the lower planes as well.  You say that there are more bands of these savages?  Where have they come from?  What do they seek?"
> 
> ...




"There have always been goblins and such from the mountains. They have been pretty riled lately. They seek what you'd pretty much expect. Our blood and our gold!" He scratches his chin and looks over his shoulder. "The Old Bridge Inn is just ahead, on your left. Or if you prefer, try the Green Apple, on the other side of the square. I like the Old Bridge, myself."  He stops briefly and eyes the weaponry. "Our smithy Morlin is a armorer and swordsmith of some skill. He probably wont have much use for Goblin blades other then for scrap."


----------



## s@squ@tch (Jul 13, 2007)

"I appreciate your candor and information.  These goblins...you mention that they have been more active as of late -- in what way has their behavior changed?" 

"What is the difference between the two local inns?  You say that you prefer the Old Bridge -- what would the typical clientele of each be?"  Virashil says with a sly smile.

"And thank you for the directions to the smithy, I am sure that we will see him shortly.  Is there a trading post that deals with more general sundries in the town?  Also, one last question,"  She says with a flirtatious smile,"Drellin's Ferry wouldn't by chance have a resident magewright of some sort?  Or possibly a purveyor of magical trinkets?" 

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------
OOC:

What side of the river is the town located?  Is it on the side we are currently on, or do we have to take the ferry across?  If we need to cross the river on the ferry, Virashil will also inquire as to the fee for doing so.


----------



## hero4hire (Jul 13, 2007)

ethandrew said:
			
		

> Kirrg steps forward from behind Virashil and Duroin, "These bandits haven't been attacking the village, have they? Or are they skulking in the woods, waiting for merchants and innocents?"




"Ah, I won't deny that we're in a hard spot, and you look like capable sorts. If you are looking to help go over to the Old Toll House, that's the big stone building, there, and ask for Captain Soranna. She can answer your questions about the attacks."


----------



## hero4hire (Jul 13, 2007)

EvolutionKB said:
			
		

> Seeing the guards at the river Sir Jonathan relaxes visibly.  He lets the rope supporting the longswords between them sag and settle to the ground.  He shrugs the bundle of longbows off his back as well.  He stretches his muscles, touching his toes and then reaching towards the sky.  The longbows were heavy enough.  With the addition of his new armor, he could feel his muscles beginning to grow sore already.  A hot bath in town would feel wonderful.  Smiling he approaches the men, offering his hand.  "I am Sir Jonathan, Crusader of the Church of Heironeous.  This is Duroin, Kirrg, and the beautiful Virashil.  As they have said we were on the way to your town when we were ambushed by hobgoblins.  They were armed with fine blades and bows, and they were lead by a priest of Tiamat, the Goddess of evil dragons and other scaled horrors.  What they were doing in this area I don't know.  Judging from your presence here, there are no dragons threatening your town.  Correct?  As for our business in Drellin's Ferry, we seek to use it as a base of operations while we scour the Witchwood for treasure.  We will be stimulating your local economy as well,"  Sir Jonathan says with a wink, and a jingle of his money pouch.
> 
> Diplomacy +8, with any aid anothers from everybody else.




"The Witchwood you say? Be careful in there friends. The whole place is lousy with those goblins. I wouldn't advise it." he says in a low tone.


----------



## ethandrew (Jul 13, 2007)

Kirrg releases his gorget from around his neck, twisting and rotating his head after the confinement. Hoisting some of the excess of armor back over his massive shoulder and grabbing his end of the longsword rope, he states flatly, "Our foes had a smithy of considerable skill. These blades are more than standard goblin sticks. Does this town have a local militia or are we looking at them? I am sure if you four see something you like here, we would be more than eager to help you fine fellows out."


----------



## hero4hire (Jul 13, 2007)

s@squ@tch said:
			
		

> "I appreciate your candor and information.  These goblins...you mention that they have been more active as of late -- in what way has their behavior changed?"
> 
> "What is the difference between the two local inns?  You say that you prefer the Old Bridge -- what would the typical clientele of each be?"  Virashil says with a sly smile.
> 
> ...




"The Old Bridge is a bit more expensive. Run by the Shadowbanks, a family of Halflings. Its a bigger place and better food. The Green Apple is run by Tharrma. She is a bit free with her opinion, whether you want to hear it or not. Thre is Jarrett's Sundries the town's general store. As for a Magewright old man Sertieren sometimes deals in his magicks. He lives in the Old Manorhouse a yonder. I once went up there on a dare...Place is haunted."

will post a map since youve got lotsa directions 1sp per person for the ferry






1 Watchposts
2 The Green a broad grassy field, lotsa children playing, some farmers selling thier produce
3 A large comfortable looking house with orchards in back
4 the green apple
5 morlin's smithy
6 a shrine to Pelor
7 Manorhouse of Sertieren
8 old toll house
9 a small stone tower 30' high
10 the old bridge inn
11 Jarett's sundries
12 a livery stable
13 a warehouse
14 the ferry
15 the dawrfbridge the ruins of an old bridge consist of a set of old stone pylons that stand ten to 20' above the water
16 a Brewhouse
17 a warehouse
18 sterrel's provisioning
19 unknown cant see it yet


----------



## hero4hire (Jul 13, 2007)

ethandrew said:
			
		

> Kirrg releases his gorget from around his neck, twisting and rotating his head after the confinement. Hoisting some of the excess of armor back over his massive shoulder and grabbing his end of the longsword rope, he states flatly, "Our foes had a smithy of considerable skill. These blades are more than standard goblin sticks. Does this town have a local militia or are we looking at them? I am sure if you four see something you like here, we would be more than eager to help you fine fellows out."




"The Town guard is only about 30 strong. But we have just reactivated the town militia since the attacks. Mostly farmers and such. Prolly about a hundred strong. All as green as the apples in the Town Speaker's orchard. If'n you want to donate the blades I am sure the Captain will take them off your hands!"


----------



## EvolutionKB (Jul 14, 2007)

*Sir Jonathan*

Sir Jonathan nods at the guards and says, "Thank you for your information,"  he flips the man a gold piece.  Sir Jonathan looks to the rest of the group.  "So are we ready to go?  I say we go to the Old Bridge, get something to eat, and then meet with Captain Soranna.  We can deal with selling our gear in the morning.  Oh, and I'll cover everybody's ferry trip tonight."

1gp and 4sp subtracted from character sheet.


----------



## ethandrew (Jul 14, 2007)

Looking down at the town's guard, Kirrg nods his head appreciatively, "You have a tough job and you perform it admirably. When you are done for the night, come find us at one of the inns, share a drink." He prepares to load the ferry, eager to rest his weary legs after this strenous day.


----------



## hero4hire (Jul 14, 2007)

The guard readily accepts the coin and promises the group to join them when he is off-duty.

Though the river is not very wide it takes long minutes to cross. You unload your gear on the otherside, armed with some information on the _wheres_ and _who's who._

ooc: where to?


----------



## s@squ@tch (Jul 14, 2007)

How late in the day is it?  If it is still afternoonish, then we will pay a visit to the smithy and sundries agent.  If it is later, then we will make a bee-line for the inn and procure accomodations for the night.

In either case, in the morning, I want to visit the smithy to see about unloading the MW Longswords, Composite bows, and rest of the gear.  Or the sundries agent.  Virashil wants to at least visit the Sundries locale to see what they have to sell (to see if the scrolls she wants are present) if not, then she will want to seek out Sertieren, to see if he can provide the necessary scrolls.

We should at least go to the Shrine of Pelor and let them know where the rest of the gear of the marauders is located. (as no evidence of heironious is in the town)


----------



## hero4hire (Jul 14, 2007)

s@squ@tch said:
			
		

> How late in the day is it?  If it is still afternoonish, then we will pay a visit to the smithy and sundries agent.  If it is later, then we will make a bee-line for the inn and procure accomodations for the night.




It is just coming on eveningfeast. As it is a hot hazy summer there is still a couple hours of daylight.



> In either case, in the morning, I want to visit the smithy to see about unloading the MW Longswords, Composite bows, and rest of the gear.  Or the sundries agent.  Virashil wants to at least visit the Sundries locale to see what they have to sell (to see if the scrolls she wants are present) if not, then she will want to seek out Sertieren, to see if he can provide the necessary scrolls.
> 
> We should at least go to the Shrine of Pelor and let them know where the rest of the gear of the marauders is located. (as no evidence of heironious is in the town)




so the Inn then?


----------



## s@squ@tch (Jul 14, 2007)

I'll speak for the group - we'll head for the Inn to rest our weary bones this evening and partake in the finest ale/wine that they have to offer along with a hearty supper.

In the morning we'll explore our current base of operations and look to sell off our loot.


----------



## ethandrew (Jul 14, 2007)

Seconded, heartily.


----------



## EvolutionKB (Jul 14, 2007)

Thirded


----------



## Rhun (Jul 14, 2007)

"To the inn, my friends," says Duroin. "I've a thirst, and would truly love to sample some of this town's fine brews!"


----------



## ethandrew (Jul 14, 2007)

"One would hope," Kirrg states to none in particular, "this town has ale of which can relax us after such a brutal morning. I am tired of being tired." He has a long, slow gait, his huge stride covering quick ground.


----------



## Rhun (Jul 14, 2007)

Duroin smiles up at Kirrg as he hurries to match the half-orc's long stride. "As we dwarves sometimes say, ale always tastes better after a victory. And it was some victory, what? The four of us, against overwhelming odds! Ha, it will make for fine storytelling at the inn, to be sure!"


----------



## ethandrew (Jul 14, 2007)

Kirrg instinctively shortens his steps to stay in line with the dwarf, "Ha! To be sure indeed for the mighty Dwarf-Warrion Duroin, he who cannot be hit. Unlike the rest of us bloodied and battered souls who pass in and out of consciousness. All hail his greatness and his three minions," he grins down to the man and nudges him slightly, as his arms are full to burst with various weapons and armors.


----------



## hero4hire (Jul 15, 2007)

The group makes its way quickly to the Old Bridge Inn. The Shadowbank Clan who runs the large place seems to be a halfling family at least a dozen strong. Kellin, the patriarch of the Shadowbanks welcomes you. The Inn charges 2 gold lions a night, but includes meals and baths. The fare is quite good as the group is in time to partake of some seasoned stew, fresh baked biscuits, a colorful medley of seasonal vegetables steamed to perfection and an apple cobbler that had a tart but appealing bite to it.
During thier meal the heroes do note that the common room is sparsely occupied. Only two merchants involved in a game of _Three Dragon Ante_ share the hearthside tables of ther Inn.

With your bellies full you are just settling into your rooms when a knock comes at the door. 
Outside the door stands a tall, balding man of about fifty and a capable looking swordswoman. 











"Sorry to trouble you travelers, but I'd like a few minutes of your time," the man says.
"My name is Norro Wiston, and I'm the Town Speaker for Drellin's Ferry. This is our Guard Captain, Soranna. I'll get right to the point; We're in a lot of trouble, and I was hoping I could persuade you to help us out."

The speaker waits to be invited in before continuing.

"Our town is under attack," the Speaker begins. "Hobgoblin raiders have been herrying our lands for several days now. They've attacked and killed people in the outlying homesteads, and they've been waylaying travelers along the Dawn's Way."
Captain Soranna adds, "We've had some trouble with them before, a quick raid on homesteads on the west side of the river, usually not that bad, but this is different. It looks like a large aggressive tribe has moved down from the Wyrmsmoke Mountains. Frankly I fear they may be numerous enough to sack the town."
"Beyond the immediate threat to our homes, the road is our lifeblood," the Speaker continues.
"If the hobgoblins make the Dawn Way impassable to the west, trade wont come this way, and we'll be ruined. Not only do we need to repel the raiders from our town, but we've got to keep that road open. Can you help us do it?"


----------



## ethandrew (Jul 15, 2007)

Finally out of his heavy armor, his greataxe propped up against a wall, Kirrg listens raptly to the two relay their troubles. The notion that these bandits are unified with a larger group, a whole tribe of hobgoblins is not a pleasant one, and knowing full well the power a warrior tribe can possess, Kirrg can understand the villager's plight.

"If they were going to sack your town, they would have done it by now. They wouldn't wait for your militia to be called into action, these beasts are cowards and they would have come in the night when you were all asleep. We four cannot fight an army by ourselves, the most we could do would be to lure small bands of these raiders alone and face them then. Or if this tribe does in fact want to invade your town, we can help defend behind a line, anything else would be folly. What do you have in mind anyway before I get too ahead of myself?"


----------



## hero4hire (Jul 15, 2007)

ethandrew said:
			
		

> Finally out of his heavy armor, his greataxe propped up against a wall, Kirrg listens raptly to the two relay their troubles. The notion that these bandits are unified with a larger group, a whole tribe of hobgoblins is not a pleasant one, and knowing full well the power a warrior tribe can possess, Kirrg can understand the villager's plight.
> 
> "If they were going to sack your town, they would have done it by now. They wouldn't wait for your militia to be called into action, these beasts are cowards and they would have come in the night when you were all asleep. We four cannot fight an army by ourselves, the most we could do would be to lure small bands of these raiders alone and face them then. Or if this tribe does in fact want to invade your town, we can help defend behind a line, anything else would be folly. What do you have in mind anyway before I get too ahead of myself?"




"They will come I am sure of it. I don't know why they have not come in force yet. We are not sure exactly how many there are but there have been at least three warbands around our lands at the same time, each about fifteen to twenty strong. We sent a dozen guardsmen west to find out where the hobgoblins were lairing, but they got cut to pieces a few miles into the forest."  he stops and sighs before continuing. "They are using fearful monsters and evil magic against us. Until you showed up we haven't had any heroes who could stand up to them."


----------



## EvolutionKB (Jul 15, 2007)

*Sir Jonathan*

Sir Jonathan was just getting ready to start a bath when the knock came.  Upon hearing the plight of the town, he couldn't help but feel obligated to help.  "If you have heard of our exploits already, one of the war parties has already been taken care of.  It was hard battle, and they used ambush tactics, but we came out ahead.  Now I fear that they would threaten the town.  Our victory over their warriors may put them into a bloodlust when they find their enemies have taken shelter here.  If the attacks don't come by tomorrow the least we could do would be to scout the surrounding area, and try to find their base of operations.  We were told that the goblinoids lie in the Witchwood, I take it that it is the forest you mentioned?  Exploring the Witchwood was our primary motivation for calling your fair town home for a few days.  Perhaps we could help to solve your problem, and fufill our agenda all at the same time."


----------



## Rhun (Jul 15, 2007)

Duroin nods in agreement with Sir Jonathon's words, running a hand over his shaven head. "We could certainly scout out the strengths and weaknesses of this threat, and perhaps even weaken them some should we come upon some of their raiding parties. Based on those we fought earlier this day, these are no common goblins. They are well armed, well trained and fight intelligently."


----------



## s@squ@tch (Jul 15, 2007)

*Virashil, Sorcerer 5, Hp: 21/21*

Virashil had begun to unwind from the activities of the day -- first the long trek through the woods, after sleeping uncomfortably on a make-shift bed on the other side of the witchwood, then to the vicious ambush that they barely survived.  She had reflected on the horrendous blow that sent her to the brink of death - the only other time she had experienced anything like that was when she had collapsed from frostbite on her search for her draconic mentor...

After slipping out of her dirty clothes, heavy with dust and soil from the road, she put on one of the well made soft cotton robes in her room.  

_"Ahh, this bath is going to feel divine," _ Virashil says as she ties her hair up in a pony tail.

After hearing a knock on a door, she got up off the bed and went outside, where she saw a balding man and swordswoman enter the men's room.  She joined them in their room to see what these people had to say.

She listened intently to what they, along with her adventuring partners had to say.  Virashil saw no problem with helping out the townsfolk in their time of need.

"Jonathan is right, we hopefully have dispatched one of the warbands roaming the forest -- those hobgoblins were well instructed and equipped,"  Her eyes wandering over to the pile of finely crafted longswords and longbows,"We also seek to find something called "_Vraath Keep"."  _ 

"Have you heard of such a place?  Does it have anything to do with these hobgoblins?"

"Have you been able to determine where the towns guards were slaughtered?  We could investigate that area as well to see if the marauders are still in the area."


----------



## ethandrew (Jul 15, 2007)

"Any information you can provide for us as to their location would be most beneficial," says Kirrg as he starts to pace. "We will fight with you, as this problem, were it to go unchecked, would only grow. My advice to you, Norro Wiston and Captain Soranna, have all your people living west of the river come and stay in this part of town for now. Take what belongings they can, but if you fear attack, set up a perimeter, use your river as a defense. These goblins are heavily armored and equiped, and should fear fording the river. Any attempt to cross it otherwise would leave them highly vulnerable to attack. I trust you have trained marksmen? Use them, and keep cover for your enemy has them too. Be vigilant, be confident. You are the leaders of this town, your people gather their strength from you. On the morrow we will see what we can see."


----------



## s@squ@tch (Jul 15, 2007)

OOC: The captain of the guard is teh hawt.


----------



## hero4hire (Jul 16, 2007)

EvolutionKB said:
			
		

> "Perhaps we could help to solve your problem, and fufill our agenda all at the same time."




"You would have mine and the town's deepest gratitude."



			
				Rhun said:
			
		

> Duroin nods in agreement with Sir Jonathon's words, running a hand over his shaven head. "We could certainly scout out the strengths and weaknesses of this threat, and perhaps even weaken them some should we come upon some of their raiding parties. Based on those we fought earlier this day, these are no common goblins. They are well armed, well trained and fight intelligently."




"Indeed, our town is no match for such a foe. So you will help then?"


----------



## hero4hire (Jul 16, 2007)

s@squ@tch said:
			
		

> "Jonathan is right, we hopefully have dispatched one of the warbands roaming the forest -- those hobgoblins were well instructed and equipped,"  Her eyes wandering over to the pile of finely crafted longswords and longbows,"We also seek to find something called "_Vraath Keep"."  _
> 
> "Have you heard of such a place?  Does it have anything to do with these hobgoblins?"
> 
> "Have you been able to determine where the towns guards were slaughtered?  We could investigate that area as well to see if the marauders are still in the area."




"Yes I know of Vraath Keep. It's an old ruined castle to the west on the Dawn Way. Hmmm...it's certainly possible that the hobgoblins have seized it for thier stronghold. It's supposed to be haunted, but they might not care. Most of the attacks come from that direction."


----------



## hero4hire (Jul 16, 2007)

ethandrew said:
			
		

> "Any information you can provide for us as to their location would be most beneficial," says Kirrg as he starts to pace. "We will fight with you, as this problem, were it to go unchecked, would only grow. My advice to you, Norro Wiston and Captain Soranna, have all your people living west of the river come and stay in this part of town for now. Take what belongings they can, but if you fear attack, set up a perimeter, use your river as a defense. These goblins are heavily armored and equiped, and should fear fording the river. Any attempt to cross it otherwise would leave them highly vulnerable to attack. I trust you have trained marksmen? Use them, and keep cover for your enemy has them too. Be vigilant, be confident. You are the leaders of this town, your people gather their strength from you. On the morrow we will see what we can see."




"To find the Witchwood, cross the river and follow the Dawn Way west. The road goes all the way through the forest. Or you could strike north and take the Witch Trail, but not many people go that way."

Soranna interjects, "If you're going  to be wandering around the Witchwood, I would advise you to seek out Jorr. You cant't find someone who knows the woods better. His cabin is out of the way, but it could be worth the walk. If you take the Witch Trail, go left at the first big trail crossing; Jorr's Cabin is about seven miles in. Or, if you're on the Dawn Way, take a right on a trail about nine miles from the forest edge. Jorr's Cabin is near the Blackwater. Thank you for your advise I will take your words under consideration."


----------



## Rhun (Jul 16, 2007)

"Has anyone heard from this Jorr? He could very well have been overwhelmed by these goblins if he lives out their all alone." Duroin strokes his beard for a moment as he ponders. "Perhaps we should seek him out. We can check on his safety, as well as learn something of the forest should he still live."


----------



## s@squ@tch (Jul 16, 2007)

> "Yes I know of Vraath Keep. It's an old ruined castle to the west on the Dawn Way. Hmmm...it's certainly possible that the hobgoblins have seized it for thier stronghold. It's supposed to be haunted, but they might not care. Most of the attacks come from that direction."




Virashil raises an eyebrow as she hears news of this Vraath Keep,"Soranna - that is interesting to hear that the majority of the attacks come from the west.  Who built this keep, and what was its purpose?"

She turns to her travelling companions,"I think this might be a good lead to follow -- these warbands must have a base of operations in the area to rest, re-arm, and recuperate, and a 'haunted castle' is a good deterrent to unwanted visitors.  Plus, we have this here treasure map to Vraath Keep that brought us to this region to begin with..." Virashil unfurls the scroll holding the map to Vraath Keep and shakes it softly to make her point.

"I definitely want to check on this Jorr to see if he is still alive and has any other information on these warbands, but except for that piece of information, I don't see what else he could offer us of any value at this point."  


---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

OOC:

Did we enter the town on the road on the West side of the map from the South?  Was there a name of the road that we came in on?  

On the Map of Drellin's Ferry that you posted, I see 4 major roads heading out of town:

1) East side of map, heading ENE
2) East side of map, heading E
3) West side of map, heading N  -- is this the Witch Trail?
4) West side of map, heading W -- is this the Dawn Way?


----------



## EvolutionKB (Jul 16, 2007)

*Sir Jonathan*

"I agree with Virashil, if the hobgoblins are hiding in the forest it is most likely Vraath Keep.  It sounds like it's reputation is enough to keep most away.  I agree with everybody else as well, we should definately check on Jorr, he could be wounded...or worse.  I am favoring taking Dawn Way.  If there are hobgoblin's waiting to waylay passers, I think this would be the one.  We'll be ready this time though."   Sir Jonathan smiles, and taps the new sword at his belt.


From what I can tell S@squ@tch, your directions seem correct to me.


----------



## ethandrew (Jul 17, 2007)

Kirrg nods at his companions planning, "I believe everything is in order and making sense. If you two have any last suggestions or pieces of advice, we would welcome them. Otherwise we require our rest and relaxation before moving on tomorrow morning."


----------



## Rhun (Jul 17, 2007)

Duroin finds himself nodding along with Kirrg's words. "Indeed. A good night's rest is much needed. We also need to unload some goods that we recovered from the hobgoblins." He turns to regard Norro and Sorrana. "Weapons and such. Good quality. Could you recommend someplace to sell such goods?"


----------



## EvolutionKB (Jul 18, 2007)

*Sir Jonathan*

"Yes, and Duroin reminds me of the goods we left behind at the site where we were ambushed."   Sir Jonathan thinks and scratches his chin, now showing the stubble of a day.  "A couple miles from town, we stashed some armor and weapons in abandoned cottage.  Do you have the men to spare to retrieve them?  A wagon or several mules would probably be needed."


----------



## s@squ@tch (Jul 18, 2007)

*Virashil, Sorcerer 5, Hp: 21/21*

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
OOC:

In the morning, we need to

1) visit the blacksmith (#5 on the map) to look into selling the MW longswords, Composite Longbows, Duroin's shortbow, the MW Heavy Mace, and the MW Studded Leather.
2) Take whatever the blacksmith won't buy to Jarrett's Sundries (#11 on the map) to sell whatever else -- see if they have any magical scrolls for sale.
3) Visit the Shrine of Pelor to see if they will trade the location of the equipment at the abandoned farmhouse for possible identification of the 11 magical potions
4) Visit the manorhouse of Sertierien (#7 on the map) to see if he has any magical scrolls or trinkets for sale.


----------



## hero4hire (Jul 18, 2007)

Rhun said:
			
		

> "Has anyone heard from this Jorr? He could very well have been overwhelmed by these goblins if he lives out their all alone." Duroin strokes his beard for a moment as he ponders. "Perhaps we should seek him out. We can check on his safety, as well as learn something of the forest should he still live."





"No the old coot keeps to himself. But no one knows the woods better."


----------



## hero4hire (Jul 18, 2007)

s@squ@tch said:
			
		

> Virashil raises an eyebrow as she hears news of this Vraath Keep,"Soranna - that is interesting to hear that the majority of the attacks come from the west.  Who built this keep, and what was its purpose?"




"I don't know really. Its old, very old. Probably from a kingdom long gone. No one really goes there due to the Ghosts that are rumoured to haunt the place."



> ---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> OOC:
> 
> ...




_Basically_ your assessment is correct.


----------



## hero4hire (Jul 18, 2007)

The duo politely takes their leave of the party thankong them for thier help and the location of the hidden loot. The night goes back uneventfully.

You all awake well rested and refreshed. (all healed I believe?)



			
				s@squ@tch said:
			
		

> ------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> OOC:
> 
> In the morning, we need to
> ...




*DAY TWO MORNING*

After a sumptious morningfeast, the heroes find themselves in the smithy of one Morin Coalhewer; a Dwarf with fiery read hair that has a skunk like white streask on one side of his beard. He looks at the weapons with some disapproving grunts.

"Gah! A travesty I tellye! No appreciation for the art...The steel is fine enough. Good and strong, but these weapons are crude to look at. Ugly! I tellya. If'n it got out I paid good gold fer Goblin steel I would be disgraced an excommunicated. No youngins I cant be offerin ye much fer these weapons. Scrap is what I'd buy 'em fer."


----------



## hero4hire (Jul 18, 2007)

OOC: Duroin can tell with his appraise/stonecunning, that much of this smith's weaponry and armor for sale is AT LEAST masterwork. He has a feeling that some of it may actually be enchanted.


----------



## Rhun (Jul 18, 2007)

hero4hire said:
			
		

> "Gah! A travesty I tellye! No appreciation for the art...The steel is fine enough. Good and strong, but these weapons are crude to look at. Ugly! I tellya. If'n it got out I paid good gold fer Goblin steel I would be disgraced an excommunicated. No youngins I cant be offerin ye much fer these weapons. Scrap is what I'd buy 'em fer."





Duroin smiles and nods at the other dwarf's words. "Well certainly Master Morin, these blades do not stand up against such beautiful pieces as you have here. You are most skilled in your craft. But, they must be worth more than simple scrap metal...they hold a keen edge, and the steel is strong."


----------



## hero4hire (Jul 18, 2007)

Rhun said:
			
		

> Duroin smiles and nods at the other dwarf's words. "Well certainly Master Morin, these blades do not stand up against such beautiful pieces as you have here. You are most skilled in your craft. But, they must be worth more than simple scrap metal...they hold a keen edge, and the steel is strong."




"Worth? Heh! I tellya Younglings these days. Wouldja try ta sell a master brewer some ale cuz it could get 'em piss drunk? Or a master chef some Hardtack cuz they could fill his belly?
Nah! Like I said the steel is strong enuff, but they're ugly as sin. No beauty t'be found in them there weapons. Nuthin I be needin other then t'melt 'em down." He strokes his coarse beard. "Mebbe one day youngling when ye had yer belly full of killin' ya come back t'me and I'll teach ya the secrets of steel." He hefts out a Dwarven Warax and drops it so the blade bites into the floor and the handle almost hums in the vibration. The twin blades are engraved with gleaming dwarven runes in praise of Moradin. Only then does Duroin notice a bit of Moradin's symbol tucked behind the burly dwarf's beard.


----------



## s@squ@tch (Jul 18, 2007)

*Virashil, Sorcerer 5, Hp: 21/21*

"Master Morin, it is indeed depressing to hear that the weapons cosmetic appearance means more than its ability in combat." Virashil says with a disappointed sigh.

"Now, since you are not interested in the longswords, what about the longbows, shortbow, and the sets of studded leather?"


----------



## hero4hire (Jul 19, 2007)

"I like ya younglings. I hear ya may be helpin the town out. I tellya what. You go give all that junk ta the town guard so they won't be comin' in me shoppe and requi--requis, *takin!* all me weapons ta fight and I will give ya 500 hunnerd gold fer yer trouble."


----------



## s@squ@tch (Jul 19, 2007)

OOC: I'm fine with that.  We don't have any means to carry or store them for long periods of time and it is doubtful we're going to get a good deal on this stuff -- but if the rest of the party wants to get a 2nd offer, I don't have a problem with that either.

I would like to get my hands on scrolls of glitterdust and web, with glitterdust being the first priority.


----------



## ethandrew (Jul 19, 2007)

Kirrg watches the exchange between the dwarves with his arms folded, a stern look on his face. At the mention of payment, he steps forward and clasps his hands regally behind his back, "Good Master Morin, your offer is fair and it pleases us to know that this steel, however ugly and crude it may seem, will be put to use against those who originally wielded it. I agree with you, would any of these be my weapon of choice, I would not sully my honor by their use. Your wares, though, are impressive. If ever I need work done on my axe, yours is a touch I might like. Five hundred seems fair." He steps back slowly and crosses his arms again in front of his massive chest.


----------



## hero4hire (Jul 19, 2007)

ethandrew said:
			
		

> Kirrg watches the exchange between the dwarves with his arms folded, a stern look on his face. At the mention of payment, he steps forward and clasps his hands regally behind his back, "Good Master Morin, your offer is fair and it pleases us to know that this steel, however ugly and crude it may seem, will be put to use against those who originally wielded it. I agree with you, would any of these be my weapon of choice, I would not sully my honor by their use. Your wares, though, are impressive. If ever I need work done on my axe, yours is a touch I might like. Five hundred seems fair." He steps back slowly and crosses his arms again in front of his massive chest.




"An eye fer quality. I like that son. I like that just fine. If'n ye get the coin enuff I'll be happy to sell to a young bunch such as yerselves. Or mebbe the occasional commision work. Speakin' o coin...." he busies himself cointing out the money.


OOC: For sale here. 
+1 battleax
+1 dwarven ax
+1 heavy steel shield
+1 breastplate
+1 chain shirt
50 +1 arrows
a large selection of masterwork weapons and armor
and even some examples of normal craftmanship forged by an apprentice or two.

he gives you all 500gp for you to bring all the stuff to the watch.

Next stop?


----------



## EvolutionKB (Jul 19, 2007)

*Sir Jonathan*

Sir Jonathan looks approvingly over the fine weapon in the shop, and then down at the crude, but fine steel blades of the hobgoblins.  He picks up the blade and speaks, "Yes they may be crude, not beautiful like the blades you yourself make, but they are made of fine steel.  Beauty does lie in the eye of the beholder though, some may find beauty in the simplicity of these weapons.  They do their job well enough I would think, and while I think the guards can use them, I think they would be better put to your own uses.  Fire some of these blades down and make your own.  We both know the guards outside would not do your own blades justice in battle.  Us however, will sing the praises of your blades, as we slay the hobgoblins that have taken it upon themselves to threaten the people of this town.  I would even trade this here blade of magic, and some gold, for one of your beautiful creations when it would be finished."


----------



## hero4hire (Jul 19, 2007)

EvolutionKB said:
			
		

> Sir Jonathan looks approvingly over the fine weapon in the shop, and then down at the crude, but fine steel blades of the hobgoblins.  He picks up the blade and speaks, "Yes they may be crude, not beautiful like the blades you yourself make, but they are made of fine steel.  Beauty does lie in the eye of the beholder though, some may find beauty in the simplicity of these weapons.  They do their job well enough I would think, and while I think the guards can use them, I think they would be better put to your own uses.  Fire some of these blades down and make your own.  We both know the guards outside would not do your own blades justice in battle.  Us however, will sing the praises of your blades, as we slay the hobgoblins that have taken it upon themselves to threaten the people of this town.  I would even trade this here blade of magic, and some gold, for one of your beautiful creations when it would be finished."




"Hmmm lemme see that....Uh huh...Uh HUH....That there be one half of a pair o blades once used by a Nobleman of the Tau Empire. Fine work fine work. If'n ya ever find and part with its twin ye might have a deal. Now be off with ye..That there scrap wont deliver themselves."


----------



## s@squ@tch (Jul 19, 2007)

*Virashil, Sorcerer 5, Hp: 21/21*

"Let's be off to visit Jarrett's Sundries -- perhaps he might have a scroll or two that might help us in the near future." Virashil says while tying her hair up into a pony tail.

"Do the rest of you have items you wish to pick up before we head off to Vraath Keep?"


----------



## ethandrew (Jul 19, 2007)

In a gruff voice Kirrg answers Virashil's question, "Perhaps with this money we could buy a wand that could cure our ailments. Perhaps not, though. My abilities might be able to tide us over for the now."


----------



## Rhun (Jul 19, 2007)

Is the shortsword Duroin has the twin to the one Sir Jonathon showed the dwarf? Or is it different?

Duroin tugs on the end of his mustache and smiles at the smith. "You hold onto that fine war axe there, Master Morin. I will be back to purchase it, once I've cut down a few more goblins and earned myself a bit more coin."


----------



## s@squ@tch (Jul 19, 2007)

*Virashil, Sorcerer 5, Hp: 21/21*

Virashil looks at the large half-orc,"Let us see what Jarrett has for sale at the sundries shop, then also pay a visit to Sertieren in his manorhouse -- perhaps they will have some magical trinkets that will interest us, also, we have these 11 potions to figure out what they are -- I'd bet a dragon's scale that they are all healing magicks."


----------



## hero4hire (Jul 19, 2007)

Rhun said:
			
		

> Is the shortsword Duroin has the twin to the one Sir Jonathon showed the dwarf? Or is it different?





Yes both shortswords were found on the Hobgoblin "Bladebearer". You claimed one and Jonathan the other.


----------



## hero4hire (Jul 19, 2007)

s@squ@tch said:
			
		

> I'd bet a dragon's scale that they are all healing magicks."[/COLOR]




OOC: That would seem likely as some of you witnessed 2 hobgoblins use the potions to heal a fallen comrade. All are identical


----------



## s@squ@tch (Jul 19, 2007)

OOC: 

Virashil has 3 potions of CLW that she bought, could she sample one of her potions then sample the potions they found to see if they taste similar?

Identifying Potions (From the SRD)
In addition to the standard methods of identification, PCs can sample from each container they find to attempt to determine the nature of the liquid inside. An experienced character learns to identify potions by memory—for example, the last time she tasted a liquid that reminded her of almonds, it turned out to be a potion of cure moderate wounds.


----------



## hero4hire (Jul 19, 2007)

s@squ@tch said:
			
		

> OOC:
> 
> Virashil has 3 potions of CLW that she bought, could she sample one of her potions then sample the potions they found to see if they taste similar?
> 
> ...





Taking Ten on a Int check reveals them all to be Cure Light Wounds Potions


----------



## hero4hire (Jul 20, 2007)

The group makes its way to Jarrett's Sundries, a brief stop dropping off the sundry weapons they acquired finds them 500 gold richer for it. 

Jarrett herself is a raven-haired southern woman, and seems quite pleased to see the heroes as they walk in. A brief glance around her store, one can see racks and racks of clothing, many beakers and vials adorn her shelves.

"How may I help you today visitors?" she asks.


----------



## EvolutionKB (Jul 20, 2007)

*Sir Jonathan*

Sir Jonathan looks steps to the lead of the party and says, "Good evening Lady.  I am Sir Jonathan, Crusader of Heironeous.  If you have not heard of us already, my friends are named Kirrg, Virashil, and Duroin," he says as he nods to each in turn.  "We have recently acquired some goods that we wish to be up for trade or sale.  We seek magical equipment.  Would you like to share what you have in your inventory tonight?"

My goal here is to ditch the potions for a wand of CLW.


----------



## hero4hire (Jul 20, 2007)

EvolutionKB said:
			
		

> Sir Jonathan looks steps to the lead of the party and says, "Good evening Lady.  I am Sir Jonathan, Crusader of Heironeous.  If you have not heard of us already, my friends are named Kirrg, Virashil, and Duroin," he says as he nods to each in turn.  "We have recently acquired some goods that we wish to be up for trade or sale.  We seek magical equipment.  Would you like to share what you have in your inventory tonight?"
> 
> My goal here is to ditch the potions for a wand of CLW.




"Hmm Magickal equipment you say? We provide an eclectic variety of equipment to aid in magickal endeavours and also the best selection of adventurer's gear this side of the Golden Plains. We also have three elixers to mend injuries."

For sale here:
Clothing, pewter goods, lamps, oil, wines, toys, all PHB alchemical substances, all tools from PHB, all skill hits from PHB, sundry adventurer's gear, and 3 potions of Cure Light Wounds.


----------



## s@squ@tch (Jul 20, 2007)

*Virashil, Sorcerer 5, Hp: 21/21*

"You have a lovely store," Virashil says as she admires the variety of gear and bright clothing on the racks.  "I'm glad we found it, for if we are in the area long, we will be in need of your services."

"We have several healing elixirs as well, would you be interested in adding to your inventory?"

"Ms. Jarrett - we recently came upon your town of Drellin's Ferry -- we were beset by the most foul hobgoblins on the way in, what do you know of their activity?  Have they been preying upon your suppliers?"

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

OOC: Lets see if she is interested in buying our excess CLW potions, if not, it looks like Sertieren's Manorhouse is our destination for the cool magical gizmos.

I'm assuming that Kirrg has a healer's kit.  Does our dwarf have appropriate tools?  (i.e. MW thieves tools and perhaps a climbing kit?


----------



## Rhun (Jul 20, 2007)

s@squ@tch said:
			
		

> Does our dwarf have appropriate tools?  (i.e. MW thieves tools and perhaps a climbing kit?




Yes.


Duroin browses through the goods, looking for anything that may prove useful.


----------



## hero4hire (Jul 20, 2007)

s@squ@tch said:
			
		

> "You have a lovely store," Virashil says as she admires the variety of gear and bright clothing on the racks.  "I'm glad we found it, for if we are in the area long, we will be in need of your services."
> 
> "We have several healing elixirs as well, would you be interested in adding to your inventory?"
> 
> "Ms. Jarrett - we recently came upon your town of Drellin's Ferry -- we were beset by the most foul hobgoblins on the way in, what do you know of their activity?  Have they been preying upon your suppliers?"




"No sorry madam. I do not know much about bandits. It must be a recent occurance? You are very kind with your compliments. I can offer you...say 200 lions for all of the potions?"


----------



## Rhun (Jul 20, 2007)

Duroin's eyebrows raise as he catches Virashil's conversation with the proprieter. "Perhaps we should hold onto those potions, my friend. If we get seperated from Kirrg, we may have need of them."


----------



## ethandrew (Jul 20, 2007)

Playing a hand on Virashil's slender should, Kirrg says, "Duroin has the right of it, My lady. I might not always be able to make it to you in time. And as embarrassed as I might be to admit, I do not have a healer's kit on my person." He lowers his head in shame at this admission.


----------



## Rhun (Jul 20, 2007)

Duroin gives a laugh at Kirrg's shamed expression. "Who needs a healer's kit when you can channel the power of the gods to close a wound or mend a broken bone?"


----------



## hero4hire (Jul 20, 2007)

Rhun said:
			
		

> Duroin gives a laugh at Kirrg's shamed expression. "Who needs a healer's kit when you can channel the power of the gods to close a wound or mend a broken bone?"




Jarrett purses her lips "Well I do carry the most complete Healer's Box in the area, and for the low cost of 5 platinum eagles. I will even throw in extra bandages..."


----------



## ethandrew (Jul 21, 2007)

Kirrg bites his lip, he could comment on the fact that he follows no god, relying on the strength of his people and the memory of his father for his healing capabilities. He has never used kits or proper supplies for the mundane healings, instead utilizing his own ingenuity for those methods. Politely he states, "I thank you, madame, your supplies are vastly superior but I will not be needing that kit."

Watch as I miss every heal check by 2 from here on out.


----------



## hero4hire (Jul 21, 2007)

"Well then...Can I interest you in anything else?"


----------



## s@squ@tch (Jul 21, 2007)

Virashil looks up at the tall warrior,"I don't think we'll suffer any injury around you that we'll regret the presence of some 'kit'."

"Alas, good Ms. Jarrett, I am afraid that we have no need of any of your wares on this day.  Mind you, we will be back to see you at some point."  Virashil says with a warm smile.

"Gentlemen,"  She says teasingly,"Let's seek out this Sertieren in his manorhouse -- he may have some magicks that may prove useful on our trek to the dreaded Vraath Keep.  Maybe even something to keep the 'ghosts' at bay."

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------

OOC: I seem to remember Kirrg max'ing out the heal skill, so I don't think we'll need the kit.

Lets see what Sertieren has to offer, then make way toward the 'haunted' Vraath Keep.  (my scooby sense tells me that we will probably not encounter any ghosts, but more of those d@mn hobgoblins)


----------



## hero4hire (Jul 21, 2007)

The crew makes their way across the town, past the Green where they see some children running about. Standing across the way is the Town Speaker's lovely Manor. They take a left at the Green Apple where they see a gruff looking dwarf sweeping and muttering to herself, and then a right. They cross a small bridge over a stream. After a handful of cottages they come to the Creepy looking Manorhouse.

As the approach the home the front door swings open. From within the dark confines of the doorway looms a long ominous shadow. "I have been expecting you. Enter freely and of your own will." calls a dry voice from within.


----------



## ethandrew (Jul 21, 2007)

Taking his first massive step into the dreary manor, Kirrg has a confused look on his face, "How have you been expecting us? Has word travelled of our shopping fables?" He looks around for the source of the voice.


----------



## s@squ@tch (Jul 21, 2007)

*Virashil, Sorcerer 5, Hp: 21/21*

"I had no idea that our shopping exploits had reached every corner of this town..." Virashil says somewhat half-serious.

"Kirrg - ready your holy symbol and perhaps some garlic for our vampiric friend," She says quietly in a joking fashion.

To the ominous shadow she replies,"We have heard you may traffick in certain magick devices -- we are here to peruse your wares."


----------



## Rhun (Jul 21, 2007)

Duroin makes his way into the manor without second thought. "Well met," he calls loudly. "Since you were expecting us, please tell me you have a few mugs of cool ale poured and ready!" The dwarf smiles widely.


----------



## ethandrew (Jul 21, 2007)

Kirrg laughs and slaps the dwarf on the back, "The sun just rose and already Duroin wants his ale. It's his life blood, it would seem."


----------



## s@squ@tch (Jul 21, 2007)

*Virashil, Sorcerer 5, Hp: 21/21*

"I'm somewhat surprised he didn't make us stop to talk with that female dwarf on the green...."


----------



## ethandrew (Jul 21, 2007)

"And why is that? Do dwarf women milk ale?"


----------



## s@squ@tch (Jul 21, 2007)

*Virashil, Sorcerer 5, Hp: 21/21*

"I've heard rumors of that...." She says with a wink.


----------



## EvolutionKB (Jul 21, 2007)

*Sir Jonathan*

Sir Jonathan enters the dark manor behind the others and peers into the shadows calling out, "if you knew we were coming, what do you know of Vraath Keep?  We intend to go there and root out the hobgoblins that we assume have taken up residence."

He then adds to his companions, "What dwarven woman?  Oh, that was a woman!?"  

I would like to stop by the Pelor shrine, if it has an attending priest we might be able to get a wand of CLW there.  Also if we are going to the keep and it is inhabited by several dozen hobs, I think stealth would be a good idea.  Potions of spiderclimb, a silence spell(from Kirrg), and invisibility(from Virashil), would be good ideas.


----------



## s@squ@tch (Jul 22, 2007)

"Her beard was rather manly." She says with a wink.

OOC:

Virashil has a wand of invisibility as well as the ability to cast it as a 2nd lvl spell, so we are good in that department.  

I think Duroin has a climbers kit, and Kirrg and I have 75' of silk robe between us.  Just need to make sure we have a grappling hook and a prepared silence spell.

With the 11 potions of CLW, a wand may not be the most prudent course of action at this point.

As I've already got 3 on my person, you each may want to take 3 or 4 potions of CLW.


----------



## hero4hire (Jul 22, 2007)

As you all enter the building the door slams shut behind you. Your eyes follow the long shadow cast into the fowyer from the next room until you meet its maker. Standing half as tall as a short man is Sertieren the Wise. A Bespectacled Halfling in dark robes whose diminutive form is topped with a dishevelled mop of gray white hair. He stands before a roaring fireplace. Strange though none of you remember smoke coming from the chimney...Was there a chimney?

"Come in come in. Please sit down and enjoy the hearth. It is a bit too early for the ale but I can offer you some tea?"


----------



## Rhun (Jul 22, 2007)

Duroin grumbles under his breath. "Tea will do..." he says, wishing he had a flask to add a little kick to whatever drink this halfling would be server.


----------



## EvolutionKB (Jul 23, 2007)

*Sir Jonathan*

Sir Jonathan gives Durion a little glare, "Tea would be perfect, thank you.  Now as my companions had said we are interested in two things.  What sort of items of magic do you have for sale, and do you have any information on Vraath Keep?"


----------



## hero4hire (Jul 23, 2007)

EvolutionKB said:
			
		

> Sir Jonathan gives Durion a little glare, "Tea would be perfect, thank you.  Now as my companions had said we are interested in two things.  What sort of items of magic do you have for sale, and do you have any information on Vraath Keep?"




"Vraath Keep???" he chuckles. "Only that it is supposed to be haunted...Of course what place isn't?"  he says with a wink.
He pours some tea, which has an interesting fruity aroma to it.
"As for magicks for sale...I am always happy to help out heroes. Let us see what I have laying around shall we???"

 *Items for sale:*
Dispel Magic Scroll
Fireball Scroll
Invisibility Scroll
Fly Scroll
Mage Armor Scroll
Web Scroll
Cat's Grace Potion 
Invisibility Potion 
Fly Potion 
Bracers of Armor +1
Ring of Protection +2
all of the above have DMG prices
also he will only charge you only *half* for spellcasting services as per PHB 
Check to see if he has the spell handy.


----------



## s@squ@tch (Jul 23, 2007)

*Virashil, Sorcerer 5, hp: 21/21*

"That scroll of web sounds absolutely divine.  Do you ever have the opportunity to procure wands?"

OOC:

Any issues with the scroll of web (150gp)?  I figure it would be handy for crowd control or keeping big bad evil guys from escaping...


----------



## EvolutionKB (Jul 24, 2007)

"Yes Virashil, the web scroll sounds like a good idea.  Do you think we should take a look at the fireball one as well?"   Sir Jonathan looks back at the odd halfling and says, "We do have some magic items to be identified.  Three to be exact, the armor I am wearing, this sword sword, and it's match that Duroin is carrying.  There is one more thing I am thinking about as well.  In our fight with the hobgoblins one was invisible, a Priest of Tiamat.  Do you have a way for any of us to see creatures that hide under invisibility, perhaps permanantly?"

Web sounds fine, see OOC thread tomorrow for tactics concerning our assault on the keep.


----------



## hero4hire (Jul 24, 2007)

s@squ@tch said:
			
		

> "That scroll of web sounds absolutely divine.  Do you ever have the opportunity to procure wands?"




The little halfling looked perplexed. "Hmm Divine?? No no my dear you are confused. They are _Arcane_." He says with a wink and a smile. Though you are not entirely sure he is joking.

"As for wands...I never had much use for them. They make wizards a bit lazy don't you think??"


----------



## hero4hire (Jul 24, 2007)

EvolutionKB said:
			
		

> "Yes Virashil, the web scroll sounds like a good idea.  Do you think we should take a look at the fireball one as well?"   Sir Jonathan looks back at the odd halfling and says, "We do have some magic items to be identified.  Three to be exact, the armor I am wearing, this sword sword, and it's match that Duroin is carrying.  There is one more thing I am thinking about as well.  In our fight with the hobgoblins one was invisible, a Priest of Tiamat.  Do you have a way for any of us to see creatures that hide under invisibility, perhaps permanantly?"




The wizards spits his tea into the air as if it were poison. "Permanently??? I am sorry m'boy..Such things require an expenditure of one's life-force. Dangerous thing to do at best, and beyond the skill of a lowly Hedge Wizard such as myself.
I can however Identify your belongings if you leave them here with me I can have the answer by tomorrow. It would cost...Ohhhh about 125 lions?"


----------



## s@squ@tch (Jul 24, 2007)

*Virashil, Sorcerer 5, hp: 21/21*

Virashil smiles wanly at the wizards jest.  "Very nice play of words."

"I will take the scroll of web - it will help us out immensely in the future.  Here are 150 gold lions."  She counts out the coins and hands them to the small wizard.

"We would be interested in a scroll of glitterdust in the future, if you are able to procure it."

To her companions,"Is there anywhere else you would like to go before we set off towards the haunted keep?  How far did Soranna say it was?  Since it is not yet noon, we should be able to get there this afternoon if we leave now."


----------



## Rhun (Jul 24, 2007)

"Perhaps the scroll or potion of flying might prove of use in the future?" asks Duroin, glancing about at his companions. "I can think of many uses for such an item..." The dwarf then shrugs, leaving the decision as to how useful it could really be up to his companions.


----------



## ethandrew (Jul 25, 2007)

Kirrg looks intrigued, having never seen a flying dwarf before. "If you get a scroll, it is possible Virashil or myself could learn from it in the future." He continues to look around, forsaking the tea and its flowery scent.


----------



## EvolutionKB (Jul 26, 2007)

*Sir Jonathan*

Sir Jonathan looks to his companions.  "So do we want to get these items identified?  It should only take a few hours to get one of the blades at least.  Or should we take off to find the woodsman today?"

Not sure if you are thinking of the identify from 3.0(which took eight hours to cast) or if he just doesn't have it prepared today.  Either way, identify takes an hour to cast, we could get one blade identified if he has one ready.  Thoughts, or are we ready to move on?  They are more than likely just +1 blades anyway.


----------



## Rhun (Jul 26, 2007)

"Bah, let us be on our way. We'll figure out what these blades do, sure enough, once we've cut up a few hobbies with them." Duroin smiles, obviously quite eager to get back on the road.


----------



## hero4hire (Jul 26, 2007)

EvolutionKB said:
			
		

> Not sure if you are thinking of the identify from 3.0(which took eight hours to cast) or if he just doesn't have it prepared today.  Either way, identify takes an hour to cast, we could get one blade identified if he has one ready.  Thoughts, or are we ready to move on?  They are more than likely just +1 blades anyway.




OOC:  Most likely he doesn't have the spell prepared   , but he didn't say either way. 
If you want him to do ID one or even mutliple items he says he will can have them ready tomorrow.
I am prepared for either contigency, but I will remind you the mayor did seem desperate.


----------



## hero4hire (Jul 26, 2007)

Rhun said:
			
		

> "Bah, let us be on our way. We'll figure out what these blades do, sure enough, once we've cut up a few hobbies with them." Duroin smiles, obviously quite eager to get back on the road.




"Very well, since you are decided...which items am I fetching for you again???"


----------



## s@squ@tch (Jul 26, 2007)

*Virashil, Sorcerer 5, Hp: 21/21*

"Just the scroll of web, please."

Once the scroll is retrieved and the gold has changed hands:

"Thank you." Virashil says to the wizard, and places the scroll along with the others in her backpack pouch.

"With this, we take leave of your manor, rest assured that we will most likely be back soon to partake in more of your wares."


----------



## EvolutionKB (Jul 26, 2007)

*Sir Jonathan*

"Yes, let us be on our way then.  Thank you again for the scroll."  As Sir Jonathan turns to leave, he puts his hand on Duroin's shoulder.  "Our new blades are mighty fine, I trust they will serve us well, even if we don't know what secrets they may hold."As they exit the manor, he pulls the blade from it's scabbard, admiring the fine steel.  He looks at his reflection in the blade and for a split second  he thinks he sees the holy symbol of Heironeous around his neck.  He blinks and the reflection is gone.  Sir Jonathan shakes his head and snorts shoving the blade back into it's place on his belt.


----------



## ethandrew (Jul 27, 2007)

Stretching out his back once they exit the manor, Kirrg stops and looks around for a moment. "Do we have any more stops or are we headed out right now?"


----------



## s@squ@tch (Jul 27, 2007)

*Virashil, Sorcerer 5, Hp: 21/21*

"We should head out at once, so as to make it to the keep by mid afternoon."


----------



## ethandrew (Jul 27, 2007)

Kirrg nods his head and starts to walk at a slower pace. "Another day walking under the bright sun. It will be nice when we get coach drawn carriages to take us everywhere. Or fly like the dwarves do," he grins and slaps Duroin on the back.


----------



## hero4hire (Jul 27, 2007)

The Wizard waves them off warmly and invites them to come back anytime.

After thier various morning shopping excursions, the group can tell by the time they hit the open road it is around 11 am.

The Dawn Way itself seems for the most part broad, level and clear and crosses several creeks and boggy spots on centuries old sturdy dwarf-made stone bridges.
Every few miles, log shelters stand in clearings nearby, and you see the occasional trapper's cabin or long abandoned homestead.

Eventually the surrounding trees and foliage becomes thicker and thicker until the afternoon sun is eclipsed somewhat by the treetops of the Witchwood.

After about 5 hours on the Road you see the trail to your right that Sorrana indicated, that should lead to the Cabin of Jorr.

It is now late in the afternoon on Day Two. Perhaps about 4pm.

What do you do?


----------



## EvolutionKB (Jul 27, 2007)

*Sir Jonathan*

"Well,"  Jonathan says, "this looks to be the trail we were told about.  If Jorr is still alive perhaps he can give us a better idea where the keep is, as well as a safe place to stay the night, if it is more than a few hours away."   Sir Jonathan then begins walking down the trail.


----------



## hero4hire (Jul 27, 2007)

EvolutionKB said:
			
		

> "Well,"  Jonathan says, "this looks to be the trail we were told about.  If Jorr is still alive perhaps he can give us a better idea where the keep is, as well as a safe place to stay the night, if it is more than a few hours away."   Sir Jonathan then begins walking down the trail.




Assuming there is no objections

After another hour and a half, the trail leads past a small cabin in a deep forest glade. A ramshackle front porch is littered with fishing baskets and skinning frames. The cabin overlooks a dark bayou or lake, with old gray cedar-trees draped in moss rising out of the water. An old skiff is tied up to the shore nearby, and a little smoke curls from the fieldstone chimney.

As you near the cabin, you hear a howl, which is immediately joined by barking. From under the porch appear three large hunting dogs. They charge towards you baying loudly. They stop about 3 or 4 yards from you and growl and snap ferociously.

Actions?


----------



## s@squ@tch (Jul 27, 2007)

*Virashil, Sorcerer 5, Hp: 21/21*

"I'm not so sure we need to visit Jorr for the location to the keep -- Soranna told us where it was, plus we have this map that brought us to the region as well." Virashil says pensively.  She nibbles unconsciously on her lower lip, transferring her weight from hip to hip, scanning the woods.

"But if the rest of you want to visit this woodsman, I will go along with you."


----------------------------------------------------------------------

OOC:

What does our map to Vraath Keep look like?  does it have any detail on the area we are in?  i.e. could we figure out on the map where we are, and how far from the keep we are?


----------



## hero4hire (Jul 27, 2007)

s@squ@tch said:
			
		

> ----------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> OOC:
> 
> What does our map to Vraath Keep look like?  does it have any detail on the area we are in?  i.e. could we figure out on the map where we are, and how far from the keep we are?




The map is crap, but somewhat details the constuction of treasure chambers. After some research the only mention of "Vraath Keep" you found pre-adventure led you to this area.


----------



## ethandrew (Jul 28, 2007)

Kirrg stands out in front of the dogs with his hands up, palms out and shushing the dogs. "Calm down, little masters of the wood. We mean you no harm, just come to see your alpha," he states casually...in the common tongue.


----------



## hero4hire (Jul 28, 2007)

ethandrew said:
			
		

> Kirrg stands out in front of the dogs with his hands up, palms out and shushing the dogs. "Calm down, little masters of the wood. We mean you no harm, just come to see your alpha," he states casually...in the common tongue.




The canines continue to bark and visciously snap. Then a shrill whistle cuts through the air and the cabin's door opens. A lean woodsmen of indeterminate age steps onto the porch. He has a seemed, leathery look to his face and arms, and a big curved knife sits in a sheath strapped to one thigh. The dogs immediately stop and rush to his feet. They stare at you with thier tongues hanging loosely from thier fanged mouths.

"Don't get many visitors out here,"  he rasps. "Who're you, and what d'ya want with me?"


----------



## ethandrew (Jul 28, 2007)

Kirrg takes a step back and defers to the diplomat of the group. One day, though, Kirrg hopes that people might be able to get past the fact that he is an orc, and he is not here to utterly destroy them and drink their blood from their still pulsating veins. He is just as intelligent as the next man, not to mention better looking.


----------



## EvolutionKB (Jul 28, 2007)

*Sir Jonathan*

Sir Jonathan takes a couple of steps forward before speaking.  "Sorry to disturb you Sir, my name is Sir Jonathan and these are my friends and companions,"  he begins as he does his standard introduction of the party.  "Soranna sent us to find you.  Hobgoblins are threatening the town and the trade roads that lead into it  We are trying to eliminate the threat.  We believe they are holed up in Vraath Keep here in the forest.  We were told you are an expert on this area, and could help us out.  Do you have any information you could offer us?"

Oh yeah...forgot about the map.  Diplomacy +8.


----------



## hero4hire (Jul 28, 2007)

ethandrew said:
			
		

> Kirrg looks back to his companions, and nods his head, turning to face the man named Jorr. "I am sorry to bother you, kind sir, but we four have been commissioned to rid this forest of the unnatural goblins that have recently inhabited it. We were told you have important information you could provide us to meet this end."






			
				EvolutionKB said:
			
		

> Sir Jonathan takes a couple of steps forward before speaking.  "Sorry to disturb you Sir, my name is Sir Jonathan and these are my friends and companions,"  he begins as he does his standard introduction of the party.  "Soranna sent us to find you.  Hobgoblins are threatening the town and the trade roads that lead into it  We are trying to eliminate the threat.  We believe they are holed up in Vraath Keep here in the forest.  We were told you are an expert on this area, and could help us out.  Do you have any information you could offer us?"




"Goblins! I can't stand 'em! Wood's rotten with 'em right now. They usually live up yonder in Wyrmsmokes, but seems like they got a big war party in the forest. Maybe they come down the Old Forest Road, or they might came by Old Skull Gorge. My money is on the Skull Gorge...Vraath Keep ya say? Wouldn't surprise me if some of them goblins are holed up there. Just the sot of thing damn goblins would do."


----------



## EvolutionKB (Jul 28, 2007)

*Sir Jonathan*

Sir Jonathan shifts from foot to foot, still slightly uncomfortable in the new heavier armor.  "Where have you seen some goblins recently?  Have you noticed any patterns in their movements?  Also, it is good to see you alive, we feared the worst."


----------



## s@squ@tch (Jul 29, 2007)

*Virashil, Sorcerer 5, Hp: 21/21*



> "Goblins! I can't stand 'em! Wood's rotten with 'em right now. They usually live up yonder in Wyrmsmokes, but seems like they got a big war party in the forest. Maybe they come down the Old Forest Road, or they might came by Old Skull Gorge. My money is on the Skull Gorge...Vraath Keep ya say? Wouldn't surprise me if some of them goblins are holed up there. Just the sot of thing damn goblins would do."




"Big war party?  Has this ever happened in the past?  Any idea what they are seeking?" Virashil looks concerned.

"How far are we from Vraath Keep?"


----------



## ethandrew (Jul 29, 2007)

"You must be quite the capable woodsman and warrior to survive out here, and to not have these vermin overrunning your land. We would be honored if you showed us the way and provided us any valuable information you have to allow us to rid your forest of this filth."


----------



## hero4hire (Jul 30, 2007)

EvolutionKB said:
			
		

> Sir Jonathan shifts from foot to foot, still slightly uncomfortable in the new heavier armor.  "Where have you seen some goblins recently?  Have you noticed any patterns in their movements?  Also, it is good to see you alive, we feared the worst."




The leathery man scratched his beard a bit. "I seen worg riders and troublemakesrs all over, especially along the Dawn Way."


----------



## hero4hire (Jul 30, 2007)

s@squ@tch said:
			
		

> "Big war party?  Has this ever happened in the past?  Any idea what they are seeking?" Virashil looks concerned.
> 
> "How far are we from Vraath Keep?"





"Never done seen so many at once...But sure they slink down from thier caves every'n so often." He spits on the ground before continuing. "Bout Six miles t'the ruins as the bird flies. Maybe eight or so by road." He looks you all over. "Takeya about four five hours to get there."


----------



## hero4hire (Jul 30, 2007)

ethandrew said:
			
		

> "You must be quite the capable woodsman and warrior to survive out here, and to not have these vermin overrunning your land. We would be honored if you showed us the way and provided us any valuable information you have to allow us to rid your forest of this filth."




"All righty, I'm yer man! I want 5 gold a day, or 10 if'n ya got a mind to be doin' somethin' dangerous."


----------



## s@squ@tch (Jul 30, 2007)

*Virashil, Sorcerer 5, Hp: 21/21*

"Well, the real question is -- it is now well past midday -- do we press on to the keep this evening, to assault the keep under the cover of darkness, or do we spend the night here and leave in the morning?"

"I know some humans can be afraid of the dark," She says teasingly as she looks at Sir Jonathan.


----------



## ethandrew (Jul 30, 2007)

"We rest. They have an advantage in the dark that we do not have. We wait until the sun is high overhead and then strike when they rest," Kirrg states frowning. He shifts his weight from one foot to the other, "As much as I am want to meet these foes face to face in battle, we do not have the numbers to do that."


----------



## EvolutionKB (Jul 31, 2007)

> "All righty, I'm yer man! I want 5 gold a day, or 10 if'n ya got a mind to be doin' somethin' dangerous."




"Deal, this shouldn't take long as long as you can pull your weight in combat.  Is your specialty at ranged combat or melee combat?"



			
				Virashil said:
			
		

> "I know some humans can be afraid of the dark," She says teasingly as she looks at Sir Jonathan.




"Now if I remember correctly," Sir Jonathan begins with a sly grin, "it is you that didn't want to join me for a talk away from the fire the other evening..."  he then finishes with a wink.



> "We rest. They have an advantage in the dark that we do not have. We wait until the sun is high overhead and then strike when they rest," Kirrg states frowning. He shifts his weight from one foot to the other, "As much as I am want to meet these foes face to face in battle, we do not have the numbers to do that."




"Kirrg is right.  If they have worgs on their side, they will be able to sniff us out while we...I stumble around in the dark.  Virashil, do you have enough spells to render us all invisible on the morrow?  Kirrg will you have a silence spell readied as well?  You guys know the drill, that time in the kobold warren turned out worse than we thought.  Lucky Heironeous was there to guide us through it."   At the mention of Heironeous, Sir Jonathan abscentmindedly rubs his sternum, where he had imagined the holy symbol was earlier.


----------



## ethandrew (Jul 31, 2007)

Nodding to Sir Jonathan, Kirrg states softly, "I can pray to the honor of my father and my people to quiet our way."


----------



## s@squ@tch (Jul 31, 2007)

*Virashil - Sorcerer 5, Hp: 21/21*

"I am thinking that these hobgoblins appear to be attuned to using hell hounds instead of worgs -- after all, the raiding party we ran into used 3 of them against us.  I'd much rather fight them than worgs -- since they are afraid of ice." She grins and blows out a small puff of ice from her lips.



> "Now if I remember correctly," Sir Jonathan begins with a sly grin, "it is you that didn't want to join me for a talk away from the fire the other evening..." he then finishes with a wink.




"Jonathan, I feared for your virtue in the dark."  She says with a sly grin. 


"And don't worry about not being seen -- I have plenty of magicks available to do that."



"Jorr - do you have enough room in that cabin for all of us tonight?"

----------------------------------------------------------------------------

OOC:

OK, so we spend the night at Jorr's cabin, then head out in the morning towards Vraath Keep - once we are within a mile of the keep (according to Jorr), Virashil will cast Mage Armor upon herself.


----------



## Rhun (Jul 31, 2007)

Duroin tugs at his mustache as he listens to his companions, and then aims his own questions to the weathered ranger. "Have you seen the keep yourself, Jorr? What state is it in? Is it easily defended, or are their holes in its defense?"


----------



## hero4hire (Aug 1, 2007)

EvolutionKB said:
			
		

> "Deal, this shouldn't take long as long as you can pull your weight in combat.  Is your specialty at ranged combat or melee combat?"
> 
> .




<intentional mispelling>
"My speshoolality?"  Jorr replies waggling one eyebrow. He smirks and continues. 
"Killin' goblins I reckon...Don't matter if'n they're up close or far away, just as long as they get dead."


----------



## hero4hire (Aug 1, 2007)

Rhun said:
			
		

> Duroin tugs at his mustache as he listens to his companions, and then aims his own questions to the weathered ranger. "Have you seen the keep yourself, Jorr? What state is it in? Is it easily defended, or are their holes in its defense?"




"Do holes in the walls count?? Keep was abandoned during a seige I think. Long ago..Been rottin there ever since. But yeah I has seen it. Not much call to go u p that way lately though. Not til now.."


----------



## hero4hire (Aug 1, 2007)

The party stays the night at Jorr's and partake of some sort of stew for dinner that consists of two kinds of mystery meat, wild onions, tubers and other wild vegetables in a greasy gravy. While it is a far cry from the fare at the Old Bridge Inn, it is warm and filling. The floor in Jorr's Cabin is less then comforting however. Threadbare and smelling like dog combined with Jorr's grizzly like snores give little in the way of rest to the companions.

You all awake to Jorr banging against a pot. It is still dark out and all are a bit stiff from the floor.
Jorr flashes a toothy grin. "Porridge is hot on the stove then we should be off." he announces obviously eager to get a move on.


----------



## ethandrew (Aug 1, 2007)

Kirrg rolls over and sits up, a little annoyed from his uncomfortable sleep, but he's had worse. He sits motionless on the floor for a few moments, clutching his remembrance to his father, focused in silent prayer.

Standing up, he situates his sleeping materials and heads over to the porridge. "I thank you for your hospitality. I hope everything today goes as smoothly as this last evening."


----------



## hero4hire (Aug 1, 2007)

The porridge was fairly tasteless with only salt available for seasoning.
Afterward breakfast even the Dogs do not lap up the leftovers.

Then the Group is off!

Though Jorr's age may be suspect, his vitality is not, and the group finds he often 'scouts ahead' as the heavily armored warriors and the stout dwarven legs are hard pressed to keep up with the brisk pace the old hunter sets.

The Group comes to a wide expanse of dark water that has flooded the woodland in a low valley. Trees still protrude from the calm, dark waters here and there, but many large reaches seem to be little more then open pools od algae choked water. The trill of frogs and the whine of insects fill the air. The forest road leads right down to the edge of the flooded section, up to a rickety looking causeway made of thick planks of wood lashed together with mossy rope. The wooded causeway runs for several hundred feet through the boggy patch, only a foot or so above the water.

Up ahead you can make out the wreckage of a wagon, lying on its side and half sunk in the flooded forest, about thirty feet from the causeway.


----------



## Rhun (Aug 1, 2007)

Duroin climbs from his bedroll, bright-eyed and ready to be on the move. He helps himself to a heaping bowl of porridge and quickly wolfs it down. He then goes through a series of stretches and excercises, designed to both strength muscle and improve agility. After finishing these, he repacks his gear, and is ready for the road.


------


As they come upon the bog and the scene of the destroyed wagon, Duroin boldly (but slowly!) steps out onto the wooden causeway, teasting its strength, and ensuring that the ropes and wood are strong enough to support the companions.


----------



## hero4hire (Aug 1, 2007)

Rhun said:
			
		

> As they come upon the bog and the scene of the destroyed wagon, Duroin boldly (but slowly!) steps out onto the wooden causeway, teasting its strength, and ensuring that the ropes and wood are strong enough to support the companions.




The wood groans in protest to the dwarf's weight but holds firm under his footing.


----------



## s@squ@tch (Aug 1, 2007)

*Virashil - Sorcerer 5, Hp: 21/21*

Virashil eats only a sparing amount of the horrid porridge.  After choking down a few spoonfuls, she gives up and pours the rest out for the dogs.  Seeing that the dogs leave the stuff alone as well makes she smile slightly.

She watches the dwarf wolf down a huge bowl of the goo.

"Thank god I don't have to eat much to sustain my little body," she says to herself.  

She then dresses, packs up her gear and is out in front of the cabin, ready to leave.


As Duroin steps foot on the causeway, Virashil snickers,"Maybe you shouldn't have eaten all that porridge this morning."

"We may need to space ourselves out on the causeway.  Especially you, Kirrg.  I have a feeling I won't make the wood upset."


----------



## EvolutionKB (Aug 2, 2007)

*Sir Jonathan*

Sir Jonathan wakes to the banging and sits up.  He finds a quiet corner of the room and then kneels and begins a prayer to Heironeous.  After his prayer is completed he dishes himself a bowlful of the porridge.  Although unimpressed with it's taste, he merely shrugs.  "Better than rations I suppose."  After strapping on his armor Sir Jonathan is ready to go.


Once the group departs he says, "Keep to the woods ahead Jorr, I assure you will let us know if there is trouble."

Upon coming upon the causeway and the upturned wagon, Sir Jonathan whispers, "You remember seeing that here before Jorr?  You think is has been here long?  If that  is a recent occurance, something pretty strong must have gotten it through the water.  Be careful crossing the bridge everybody."  He then looks hard into the flooded forest, looking for signs of something living.

I'll keep WRT I think, it is too useful to give up.  If there is trouble here, I'll stick close to those in melee.  Leading the charge stance is up.


----------



## hero4hire (Aug 2, 2007)

EvolutionKB said:
			
		

> Once the group departs he says, "Keep to the woods ahead Jorr, I assure you will let us know if there is trouble."
> 
> Upon coming upon the causeway and the upturned wagon, Sir Jonathan whispers, "You remember seeing that here before Jorr?  You think is has been here long?  If that  is a recent occurance, something pretty strong must have gotten it through the water.  Be careful crossing the bridge everybody."  He then looks hard into the flooded forest, looking for signs of something living.




"Nope, must be somethin' recent. Though I do have a crawfish trap not too far from here. I'm gonna go check it out and I will catch up withya on the other side." the weathered woodsman then heads east into just south of the flooded vale.

As Jonathan squints at the placid water he is sure he sees a metallic glint under the muck near the overturned wagon.

OOC: the weed choked water looks about 2 feet deep or so out to the wagon


----------



## Rhun (Aug 2, 2007)

Duroin draws his waraxe and newly gained shortsword as he stands atop the wooden causeway, looking toward the nearby wagon. The dwarf didn't like the looks of the mucky water at all, and a slight look of apprehension crossed his normally relaxed face. "Are we going to check out yon wagon?"


----------



## s@squ@tch (Aug 2, 2007)

*Virashil, Sorcerer 5, Hp: 21/21*

"Everyone, be on guard."  Virashil says watching the water carefully.

Virashil intones a few words of draconic, and is surrounded by a silver mist, which swirls around her briefly before collapsing into her body.

"We should inspect the wagon, looking to see how decayed it appears, and if there is anything of value still remaining in it.  We also should look to see if there are any signs or clues as to why it became overturned."

"Can one of you find out how deep that water is?  Perhaps with one of your longswords or axe haft?"

Virashil looks around pensively, somewhat concerned about what could be hiding within the murky water, but also at their situation of being out in the open, where many eyes could be watching them.  She tousles with a wisp of her silver hair out of a nervous habit.

---------------------------------------------------------------------

OOC:

Cast Mage Armor - 5 hr duration, AC now 17.

Spells left for the day: 6/6/5


----------



## hero4hire (Aug 2, 2007)

s@squ@tch said:
			
		

> "Everyone, be on guard."  Virashil says watching the water carefully.
> 
> Virashil intones a few words of draconic, and is surrounded by a silver mist, which swirls around her briefly before collapsing into her body.
> 
> ...




From this distance (some 8 to 10 yards) she can tell it doesn't show much in the way of decay or overgrowth. It is overturned, partially submerged and she too sees a metallic glint perhaps just under the wagon. Beyond the wagon is a deeper part that goes under the causeway, almost like a stream but it is standing placid water.


----------



## ethandrew (Aug 2, 2007)

Kirrg stands at the causeway's edge and eyes the plank nervously. He toes the first bit of it apprehensively, testing its strength and durability with a little of his massive weight. Looking up at the rest of them, he frowns slightly, "Are you sure..." He trails off, not wanting to voice his concern.

He shakes his head slowly and stands up proud, stiff backed. "Maybe we should go around. After we look at the wagon,"  he states resolutely.


----------



## hero4hire (Aug 2, 2007)

ethandrew said:
			
		

> Kirrg stands at the causeway's edge and eyes the plank nervously. He toes the first bit of it apprehensively, testing its strength and durability with a little of his massive weight. Looking up at the rest of them, he frowns slightly, "Are you sure..." He trails off, not wanting to voice his concern.
> 
> He shakes his head slowly and stands up proud, stiff backed. "Maybe we should go around. After we look at the wagon,"  he states resolutely.




OOC: around the flooded vale isnt *much* of an option, it would take some serious time! (I am not saying *No* just telling you the implications.)

If it makes you feel any better, the causeway was built for wagons to travel across. It is just very creaky as most old wooden things are. 

So far you all have observed carefully and spellcasted...What now?


----------



## Rhun (Aug 2, 2007)

"After you, Kirrg," says Duroin, pointing his shortsword toward the water. It is apparent that the dwarf does not want to enter water that comes up to waist.


----------



## s@squ@tch (Aug 2, 2007)

*Virashil, Sorcerer 5, Hp: 21/21*

Hands at her hips, her elven frame casting a long shadow on the murky water,
"We really should check out the wagon up close to see if there is anything of interest or value still remaining." Virashil says while looking at each of the three males, in turn.


----------



## ethandrew (Aug 2, 2007)

Kirrg stands aside and extends his hand forward. "After you Duroin. I wouldn't want to impede your field of vision across this lake," he finishes with a smile.


----------



## EvolutionKB (Aug 2, 2007)

*Sir Jonathan*

"Oh by the good graces of Heironeous," Sir Jonathan mutters.  He steps off the causeway into the watery muck and begins wading out to the wagon.  "If nobody else is coming with me, somebody else gets to clean my armor tonight!"  Sir Jonathan's short sword is out and his shield is readied as well.


----------



## s@squ@tch (Aug 2, 2007)

*Virashil, Sorcerer 5, Hp: 21/21*

"Ah, my knight in shining armor!" Virashil says as she pretends to swoon.

"Don't worry, I'll come with you."

Virashil steps off the causeway, following Jonathan about 10' behind, an arrow nocked to her longbow.


----------



## Rhun (Aug 2, 2007)

Duroin smiles as the other two slip into the dark waters and move toward the wagon. "Ah, what the hell..." he says, following them into the muck. "I suppose it wouldn't be in character to be a clean dwarf."


----------



## ethandrew (Aug 2, 2007)

Kirrg bites his tongue from any remarks that might have entertained his mind, and he slowly and cautiously takes his first two steps onto the causeway after Duroin and the others in front.


----------



## hero4hire (Aug 2, 2007)

EvolutionKB said:
			
		

> "Oh by the good graces of Heironeous," Sir Jonathan mutters.  He steps off the causeway into the watery muck and begins wading out to the wagon.  "If nobody else is coming with me, somebody else gets to clean my armor tonight!"  Sir Jonathan's short sword is out and his shield is readied as well.




Jonathan slips into the muck and starts sloshing through the knee high water towards the wagon. The weight of his armor evident as he fights with every step.

It costs double to enter a square with water in it. So 2 squares movement straight on 3 squares diagnol.





			
				s@squ@tch said:
			
		

> "Ah, my knight in shining armor!" Virashil says as she pretends to swoon.
> 
> "Don't worry, I'll come with you."
> 
> Virashil steps off the causeway, following Jonathan about 10' behind, an arrow nocked to her longbow.




The Dragon Elf also slips into the water bow ready and moves forward keeping 3 to 4 yards between herself and the Knight.



			
				Rhun said:
			
		

> Duroin smiles as the other two slip into the dark waters and move toward the wagon. "Ah, what the hell..." he says, following them into the muck. "I suppose it wouldn't be in character to be a clean dwarf."




Durion finds himself waist deep in the muck. Feeling the cold mud slide into his boots is revolting to the Dwarf.

No additional movement penalty for being waist deep, it is already considered with your natural slow speed score.



			
				ethandrew said:
			
		

> Kirrg bites his tongue from any remarks that might have entertained his mind, and he slowly and cautiously takes his first two steps onto the causeway after Duroin and the others in front.




The Orc finds the causeway holds firm as he watches his companions from his relatively dry perch.

As Jonathan nears the wagon he sees the glimmer of mail that somehow shines through the murky black water. So entranced with the shiny armor he does not notice a drop off as he takes another step and finds himself shoulder deep in the stuff. Unskilled suvival check 8 to notice it get deeper, this area cost 4 squares to move in.

As Jonathan considers a string of curses to utter he notices a slight bubbling behind the wagon. A massive reptillian head breaks the calm surface, it elongates its neck so it stands high above the water. It is soon joined by it's twin, then another, and another! Until finally Six Somewhat Draconic Looking Heads eye the Knight hungrily!

Roll initiative and state intended actions please








*MAP ROUND ONE START*





*Notes* 
Bog squares cost double movement to enter
Deeper Bog cost quadruple movement to enter.
Tree Squares provide cover when attacking through.
Pool Squares require Swim Checks
Only Monster's heads and necks are showing, it's body is submerged.


----------



## EvolutionKB (Aug 2, 2007)

*Sir Jonathan 55/55 hp DDP:  0/10*

Init:  16 
Manuvers granted:  WRT, crusader strike, mountain hammer 

"By the Hell's what is that thing, er things?!!?  Take to dry land!  It has the advantage here!"   Sir Jonathan half swims-half moves as quickly away from the creature as he can.  He then urges on his closest ally.  "Get further away and hurt it!"

Withdraw away as far as I can to the nearest dry land.  If I can I will also use WRT on an ally within 10', preferably Virashil.


----------



## hero4hire (Aug 2, 2007)

EvolutionKB said:
			
		

> Withdraw away as far as I can to the nearest dry land.  If I can I will also use WRT on an ally within 10', preferably Virashil.




The nearest dryland would start at F19. Is that where you head?


----------



## s@squ@tch (Aug 2, 2007)

*Virashil - Sorcerer 5, Hp: 21/21*

"Mother of Bahamut!" Virashil cries as the monstrosity's heads rise from the water.

"Jonathan, watch out!  Lets withdraw to drier land -- make that beast come to us!"

Virashil wades through the water to drier land, taking cover besides one of the few trees in the bog.

Once there, she intones a few words of draconic, and she suddenly multiplies into 4 different images.

Jonathan pulls near, and a sudden burst of divine energy empowers Virashil to swiftly act again -- she pulls out a stubby wand, intones the word,"Alterus", points it toward Jonathan - a green ray encases him briefly, then suddenly, he grows to twice his size!

---------------------------------------------------------------------
OOC:

Knowledge (arcana) check to figure out if she knows anything about this type of beast (+5)

Virashil Initiative - Causeway (1d20+3=17) 

Virashil Mirror Image - Causeway (1d4+1=3) 

Move to G20, cast Mirror Image

On WRT turn, use Enlarge Person from Eternal Wand (one use left today) on Jonathan - _The target gains a +2 size bonus to Strength, a -2 size penalty to Dexterity (to a minimum of 1), and a -1 penalty on attack rolls and AC due to its increased size. A humanoid creature whose size increases to Large has a space of 10 feet and a natural reach of 10 feet. This spell does not change the target’s speed. _ 

Assuming the wand to be CL1 - the enlarge lasts for 10 rounds.


Spells left for the day: 6/6/4

Active Spells: Mage Armor: 4 hrs, 59 minutes, 30 sec


----------



## EvolutionKB (Aug 3, 2007)

> The nearest dryland would start at F19. Is that where you head?




Yes that is where I would be.  Definately use WRT on Virashil as well.


----------



## hero4hire (Aug 3, 2007)

EvolutionKB said:
			
		

> Yes that is where I would be.  Definately use WRT on Virashil as well.




assuming you live to do so  Virishal go ahead and post a second action


----------



## Rhun (Aug 3, 2007)

Duroin reacts quickly to the rise of the reptillian heads, almost as if expecting it. "By sand and stones," he curses, "What in the Nine Hells is that thing..." His words trail off as the dwarf grabs hold of the causeway and clambers back up to stand side by side with Kirrg!



Initiative: 17
Move to square K19


----------



## ethandrew (Aug 3, 2007)

AC: 17; HP: 42/42

Initiative 15

Kirrg helps Duroin up if it looks like the sturdy dwarf needs any assistance, and once assured he stands secured he closes his eyes, grips the symbol of his father and prays for his guidance upon this monstrosity.

Kirrg will cast Prayer: +1 luck bonus on attack rolls, weapon damage rolls, saves, and skill checks, while the foe takes -1 to all these.


----------



## hero4hire (Aug 4, 2007)

17 Duroin Move Action to square K19 _No other action posted_
17 Virishal No Action Knowledge Arcana (see spoiler below), Move Action to G20, cast Mirror Image
17 Jonathan Withdraw to F19, Free Action White Raven Tactics on Virishal
16 Virishal Move action to pull out wand, cast Enlarge Person from wand on Jonathan. Jonathan now occupies E&F 18&19
16 Monster moves to B-C-D 14-15-16 attacks Jonathan, 3 hits, Jonathan takes 11, 7 and 5 damage
15 Kirgg Casts Prayer,_ No other action posted._ Radius affects all allies _but misses creature._

*Summary:* 
_Jonathan now Large +2 Str, -2 Dex, -1 attack, -1 ac, 10’ reach_

_Jonathan has 23 damage_

_Virishal Mirror Image 3 additional for 50 rounds_

_Prayer affect on group +1 luck bonus on attack rolls, weapon damage rolls, saves, and skill checks_

_Monster still has cover_

[sblock=s@squ@tch] The creature is a Hydra. Virishal knows that when you cut off a head two more grow in its place. Fire and acid can be used to stop the regrowth of the heads, and a hydra does not die from losing its heads until all its heads have been cut off and the stumps seared by fire or acid. [/sblock]


Duroin reacts quickly to the rise of the reptillian heads, almost as if expecting it. "By sand and stones," he curses, "What in the Nine Hells is that thing..." His words trail off as the dwarf grabs hold of the causeway and clambers back up to stand side by side with Kirrg!

“Mother of Bahamut!" Virashil cries as the monstrosity's heads rise from the water.

"Jonathan, watch out!  Lets withdraw to drier land -- make that beast come to us!"

Virashil wades through the water to drier land, taking cover besides one of the few trees in the bog.

Once there, she intones a few words of draconic, and she suddenly multiplies into 4 different images.

"By the Hell's what is that thing, er things?!!?  Take to dry land!  It has the advantage here!"   Sir Jonathan half swims-half moves as quickly away from the creature as he can.  He then urges on his closest ally.  "Get further away and hurt it!"

As Jonathan pulls near, a sudden burst of divine energy empowers Virashil to swiftly act again -- she pulls out a stubby wand, intones the word,"Alterus", points it toward Jonathan - a green ray encases him briefly, then suddenly, he grows to twice his size!

The creature immediately goes for the largest meal available; the now gigantic Jonathan.
It pulls some of its bulk out of the drink, crushing part of the wagon as it does so. Serpentine necks poise heds back and each one snaps forth in rapid succession. The Knight’s armor protects him from half of the blows, but he remains battered, bruised and bleeding.

Kirrg closes his eyes, grips the symbol of his father and prays for his guidance upon this monstrosity. His Prayer is heard and the group is now emboldened by his inspirational chanting.

Actions?


----------



## s@squ@tch (Aug 4, 2007)

OOC:

Monster has cover, but is attacking in melee?


----------



## hero4hire (Aug 4, 2007)

s@squ@tch said:
			
		

> OOC:
> 
> Monster has cover, but is attacking in melee?




Correct. More than half of its body is submerged still. Its heads however are not.


----------



## EvolutionKB (Aug 4, 2007)

*Sir Jonathan AC 18, 42/55 DDP:  10/10*

As the heads bite down as his larger easier to strike form, Jonathan attacks back, thrusting his short sword at the creature, aiming for the eye of the closest head.  Divine energy surrounds his blade as he strikes and the earth powers his blow.  After the blow lands, Sir Jonathan moves away towards from the creature towards the bridge.

Change stance to martial sprit(swift action).  Attack with mountain hammer and stone power at -5, prayer and furious counterstrike included.  Attack:  26(possible crit), damage 17 for the strike. Crit confirmation 15 attack, 9 more damage. After the attack I move to GH 18/19.  So with the temp hp and the healing granted by the stance, I should be at 44/55.  Attack rolls still assuming the sword is a +1 short sword.


----------



## hero4hire (Aug 4, 2007)

Evolution,

A couple of things.

Aimed attacks on the Head are considered Sunder attempts. Which Provokes AoO unless you have Improved Sunder. Do you wish to do this?

Movement will probably provoke AoO. Do you still wish to move? 

The crit did not confirm, but as per my house rule; simply double the base damage (not the extra dice though). In this case if you had confirmed you would have done 11 more.

Lastly you get another manuever.


----------



## EvolutionKB (Aug 4, 2007)

Nope, sorry not a sunder, just me playing up the flavor of a possible crit.  House rule on the crit forgotten, thanks for the reminder.  I rolled the manuver granted, just forgot to add it.  Manuver granted:  Action before thought Yup, I need to move and risk the AoO, I will.  Is the terrain pretty easy to get through on the South end of the map?  That would take me off the map, but if I think it would be easier to sqeeze between some trees and approach the bridge from the way I came rather than walking through the water I would do so.  Is the area off the map clear enough to where I could charge?


----------



## hero4hire (Aug 4, 2007)

EvolutionKB said:
			
		

> Is the terrain pretty easy to get through on the South end of the map?  That would take me off the map, but if I think it would be easier to sqeeze between some trees and approach the bridge from the way I came rather than walking through the water I would do so.  Is the area off the map clear enough to where I could charge?




Anything beyond the map (except for the trail) is thick with trees and vegetation or deep water (sometimes both). You will probably not get _much _ use of charging this battle.


----------



## Rhun (Aug 4, 2007)

"Son of a goblin!" swears Duroin, seeing the multi-headed creature try to make a snack of Sir Jonathon. The dwarf grimaces and jumps back into the water, moving toward his friend. He holds his waraxe ready to split 'a' head of the creature should it attempt to bite him.

Move to I19; Ready action to attack a head should one attempt to attack him.


----------



## ethandrew (Aug 4, 2007)

AC: 17; HP: 42/42

Kirrg notes the many-headed attack that assails Sir Jonathan and likes it naught. He is at a loss about what to do. He knows his weight and armor will make moving and attacking through the water a very difficult task. Above the din of combat he shouts, "We need to withdraw to dry land. Take it out of its element, bring the fight to us. We cannot all rush into the deep water." As he states this he slowly walks back down the causeway onto the solid ground.

Kirrg will 5' step off and total defense.


----------



## s@squ@tch (Aug 4, 2007)

*Virashil, Sorcerer 5, Hp: 21/21*

"Jonathan, pull back to the causeway!  Make this thing come to us!"  The army of Virashil shouts as they jump back into the muck.

"Be careful -- if you destroy one of the heads, it will regrow 2 more unless you burn the stump with fire or acid -- something which is in short supply!"

"You can kill it by destroying all the heads and searing the stumps,  but there has to be another way...what about the body?" Virashil reasons aloud, with her 3 sisters, as she sloshes through the marsh.

"Duroin, lets make you a tad larger..." Virashil says as she points the stubby wand at him.

"Alterus", Virashil chants and again the green beam shoots out of the tip and encases the dwarf briefly, then he grows to twice his normal size.

---------------------------------------------------------------------
OOC:


Move to J20. Use last use of enlarge person on Duroin.


Spells left for the day: 6/6/4

Active Spells: 
Mage Armor: 4 hrs, 59 minutes, 24 sec
Mirror Image: 50 rounds
Enlarge Person (Jonathan): 10 rounds


----------



## hero4hire (Aug 5, 2007)

17 Duroin Move to I19; Ready action to attack a head should one attempt to attack him.

17 Jonathan Change stance to martial spirit(swift action). Attack with mountain hammer and stone power at -5,. Attack: 26  damage 17 f.  2 points healed  10 temp hp granted move to GH 18/19. Movement provokes SIX! Attacks of Opportunity Three Hit for 25 damage

16 Virishal Move to J20. Use last use of enlarge person on Duroin.who now occupies I&J-18&19

16 Monster heals damage, moves to E-F-G 14-15-16, movement provokes a AoO from Jonathan, Jonathan hits for 9 damage, and heals himself 2 more HP, Monster attacks Jonathan, 3 times, and attacks Duroin 3 times, Duroin’s readied sunder is provoked and deals its head  11 damage
Jonathan takes 7 damage from one attack, Duroin takes 14 damage from two attacks

15 Kirrg 5' step  and total defense 

_Summary:  
Jonathan enlarge person 9 rounds

Jonathan at 24 HP. 10DDP

Duroin enlarge person 10 rounds

Duroin at 31 HP

Virishal Mirror Image 3 additional for 49 rounds Mage armor 494 rounds_

_Prayer 4 rounds_


"Son of a goblin!" swears Duroin, seeing the multi-headed creature try to make a snack of Sir Jonathon. The dwarf grimaces and jumps back into the water, moving toward his friend. He holds his waraxe ready to split 'a' head of the creature should it attempt to bite him.

As the heads bite down as his larger easier to strike form, Jonathan attacks back, thrusting his short sword at the creature, aiming for the eye of the closest head.  Divine energy surrounds his blade as he strikes and the earth powers his blow. Instead of the bobbing head he takes a meaty hunk from shoulder. After the blow lands, Sir Jonathan moves away towards from the creature towards the bridge. Lightning quick multiple heads strike out with cobra quickness. Jonathan finds his enlarged form now bears many wounds.

"Jonathan, pull back to the causeway!  Make this thing come to us!"  The army of Virashil shouts as they jump back into the muck.

"Be careful -- if you destroy one of the heads, it will regrow 2 more unless you burn the stump with fire or acid -- something which is in short supply!"

"You can kill it by destroying all the heads and searing the stumps,  but there has to be another way...what about the body?" Virashil reasons aloud, with her 3 sisters, as she sloshes through the marsh.

"Duroin, lets make you a tad larger..." Virashil says as she points the stubby wand at him.

"Alterus", Virashil chants and again the green beam shoots out of the tip and encases the dwarf briefly, then he grows to twice his normal size. Knocking over a nearby tree with his groth spurt.

The monster shuffles after Jonathan, exposing more of its bulk. Jonathan uses the opening to score another wound on the creature, but as he does, notices the wounds he has already dealt the creature are starting to heal.

Multiple heads snap at Jonathan and Duroin. Duroin lops off one of it’s heads that come close only to be bitten by two others. Jonathan himself is wounded yet again and is starting to feel shaky from blood lose. Only through the power of stone and drawing strength from scoring strikes on the thing keeps him up.

Kirrg notes the many-headed attack that assails Sir Jonathan and likes it naught. He is at a loss about what to do. He knows his weight and armor will make moving and attacking through the water a very difficult task. Above the din of combat he shouts, "We need to withdraw to dry land. Take it out of its element, bring the fight to us. We cannot all rush into the deep water." As he states this he slowly walks back down the causeway onto the solid ground.


Actions?


----------



## s@squ@tch (Aug 5, 2007)

*Virashil, Sorcerer 5, Hp: 21/21*

Virashil sees the ferocity of the beast as it attacks her comrades.  "Target the body!  We have to seal that head stump before two more heads grow!"

"Jonathan needs help!"

The army of Virashil moves to back up onto the causeway, allowing her to get a clear shot at the hydra.

She intones a few words of draconic, then touches the amulet hanging around her neck.  It glows a deep red, seeming to lend additional power to her incantation.  She points her hand at the large beast and a deep red coruscating ray springs forth from her fingers, hitting the beast square in the chest.


---------------------------------------------------------------------
OOC:

Move to L17
Empowered (2 uses of spellshard remaining) Ray of Enfeeblement at the Hydra. (50 round duration)
Ranged Touch Attack (1d20+5=17) 
Ray of Enfeeblement (1d6+2=5 + 50% increase from Empowerment= 7.5, so either 7 or 8 pts of strength damage) 



Spells left for the day: 6/5/4

Active Spells: 
Mage Armor: 4 hrs, 59 minutes, 18 sec
Mirror Image: 49 rounds
Enlarge Person (Jonathan): 9 rounds
Enlarge Person (Duroin): 10 rounds


----------



## EvolutionKB (Aug 5, 2007)

*Sir Jonathan*

Last manuver granted:  Battle leader's charge.

Sir Jonathan staggers under the assault of the hydra.  _Moving was a bad idea apparently._  He stabs out with his blade once more, divine energy surrounding his blade.  "I need healing Kirrg! I can't take out this thing by myself!"

Attack the hydra's body with crusader's strike.  No stone power.  prayer and furious counterstrike included.  I am AFB(I think my pool empies at the end of my turn), but should I be at 24 hp with 10 in my DDP?  I am not sure if I can 5 foot step out of the water or not, I believe I am still in the difficult terrain, so no five foot steps.  If I can't move without provoking, I will stand my ground.  28 to hit, 11 damage, 6 damage healed with strike.  So if I am correct with the DDP stuff and the end of my turn I should be at 22 hp.  24+8-10=22.


----------



## Rhun (Aug 5, 2007)

Growling from the pain of the wounds torn in his flesh, Duroin attacks, striking with both axe and sword against the beast's massive body. He needed to get behind the creature, into a position where he could target its vulnerable spots. Unfortunately, the six...no, make that five weaving heads were not going to make that an easy task. 

Using _Dodge_ against Hydra. With_Prayer_ and _Enlarge Person_:

STR16, AC18, HP31/45
Waraxe +6 (2d8+3/x3) + (Magic) Shortsword +6 (?) (1d8+2/19-20 - ?)

After attacking, Duroin will move away, if Sir Jonathon has moved and he can do so w/o provoking AoO. If not, the dwarf too will stand his ground to give the hydra a second target.


----------



## ethandrew (Aug 5, 2007)

AC: 17; HP: 42/42

Grateful for Jonathan's large size, Kirrg hops into the bog, knowing he's just able to reach the warrior only due to his enlarged figure. Kirrg places a hand on Jonathan's back, and whispers a few small words while a glow emits from his fingertips, coursing slowly onto Jonathan's body.

While standing between the two men, Kirrg states flatly, "I cannot help you while it stays in the water. Recede back and I can attack, otherwise I am left to staunch your wounds."

Kirrg moves to I-20 through way of J-20, so that should only be 15' of movement. He casts Cure Serious Wounds on Jonathan, swapping out his Dispel. He gets smack-dab average on the rolls: 18 hit-points healed. Don't forget the Prayer, 3 Rounds left!


----------



## hero4hire (Aug 6, 2007)

17 Duroin Full attack on Hydra Hits with ax for 11 damage

17 Jonathan Attack the hydra's body with crusader's strike. 28 to hit, 11 damage, 8 damage healed

16 Virishal Move to L17
Empowered (2 uses of spellshard remaining) Ray of Enfeeblement at the Hydra. (50 round duration)
Hits and inflicts a -7 strength penalty on Hydra.

16 Hydra heals damage, 3 attacks on Jonathan, 2 hit for 9 damage altogether, 2 attacks on Duroin, 1 hit for 6 damage.

Two more heads grow.

15 Kirrg moves to I-20 through way of J-20, casts Cure Serious Wounds on Jonathan, swapping out his Dispel. 18 hit-points healed. 

_Summary:  
Jonathan enlarge person 8 rounds

Jonathan at 40 HP, DDP 9

Duroin enlarge person 9 rounds

Duroin at 25 HP

Virishal Mirror Image 3 additional for 48 rounds Mage armor 493 rounds

Prayer 3 rounds

Enfeeblement 50 rounds_



Growling from the pain of the wounds torn in his flesh, Duroin attacks, he attacks with both axe and sword against the beast's massive body. He needed to get behind the creature, into a position where he could target its vulnerable spots. Unfortunately, the six...no, make that five weaving heads were not going to make that an easy task. He scores a meaty thunk on the thing with his ax, and opts to hold his ground.

Sir Jonathan staggers under the assault of the hydra.  _Moving was a bad idea apparently._  He stabs out with his blade once more, divine energy surrounding his blade.  "I need healing Kirrg! I can't take out this thing by myself!". He breathes a sigh of relief as his blow renews his limbs and staunches the blood flowing from his wounds.

Virashil sees the ferocity of the beast as it attacks her comrades.  "Target the body!  We have to seal that head stump before two more heads grow!"

"Jonathan needs help!"

The army of Virashil moves to back up onto the causeway, allowing her to get a clear shot at the hydra.

She intones a few words of draconic, then touches the amulet hanging around her neck.  It glows a deep red, seeming to lend additional power to her incantation.  She points her hand at the large beast and a deep red coruscating ray springs forth from her fingers, hitting the beast square in the chest. The beast’s heads’ sag a bit and it is noticeably weaker.

However there is still some fight left in the beast as it draws blood again from both Jonathan and Duroin. Again its wounds start to seal up almost as fast as the heroes can make them. Worse still, sprouting from the stump of a neck two more fully functioning heads spring forth snapping and snarling.

Grateful for Jonathan's large size, Kirrg hops into the bog, knowing he's just able to reach the warrior only due to his enlarged figure. Kirrg places a hand on Jonathan's back, and whispers a few small words while a glow emits from his fingertips, coursing slowly onto Jonathan's body.

While standing between the two men, Kirrg states flatly, "I cannot help you while it stays in the water. Recede back and I can attack, otherwise I am left to staunch your wounds."

Actions?


----------



## s@squ@tch (Aug 6, 2007)

*Virashil, Sorcerer 5, Hp:21/21*

"Damn!" The elf swears as she sees two heads quickly grow out of the stump.

She quickly activates her gloves, causing them to glow a soft purple, then incants a few words of draconic.  4 purple missiles shoot out of her fingertips and impale upon the body of the huge beast.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

OOC:

Activate Arcanist's Gloves (1 use left today) - cast Magic Missile.

Magic Missile Rnd 3 (1d4+1=3, 1d4+1=4, 1d4+1=2, 1d4+1=4) 

Damage = 13

Spells left for the day: 6/4/4

Active Spells: 
Mage Armor: 4 hrs, 59 minutes, 12 sec
Mirror Image: 48 rounds
Enlarge Person (Jonathan): 8 rounds
Enlarge Person (Duroin): 9 rounds


----------



## EvolutionKB (Aug 6, 2007)

*Sir Jonathan 40/55hp DDP 9/10*

Manuvers granted:WRT, crusader's strike, and battle leader's charge 

Sir Jonathan quick drops the enchanted short sword into the bog, and grimaces as it slowly begins returning to it's original size.  Only the hilt sticks from the water.  Without much more hesitation he pulls his longsword from it's scabbard and strikes out at the scaled beast.  Divine energy arcs from the bloody slash across the creature's foreleg to Sir Jonathan's chest, healing some of the bloody punctures from the creature.  He then cries out, "Axe and enchanted blade strike quicker than the beast's heads, strike again at it's body Duroin!"

22 to hit, 14 damage.  10 damage healed + 2 from stance. Draw longsword(no AoO) and use Crusader's strike to heal myself.  I should be at 43/55 at the end of my turn.  White raven tactics on Duroin, act again Sir.


----------



## Rhun (Aug 6, 2007)

Beginning to feel the effects of his wounds, the stout dwarf growls away the pain and continues his assault. "Feel the wrath of the dwarves, serpent!" he shouts, trying to score strikes with both his axe and sword.


With_Prayer_ and _Enlarge Person_:

STR16, AC18, HP25/45
Waraxe +6 (2d8+3/x3) + (magic) Shortsword +6 (?) (1d8+2/19-20 - ?)


----------



## ethandrew (Aug 6, 2007)

AC: 17; HP: 42/42

Kirrg curses under his breath in Orc, there will be no fire right now with the emergence of the two heads. Using the two massive bodies in front of him as cover, he places his hand against the back of a staggering Duroin and repeats the same process, sealing most of the stout dwarf's wounds.

Kirrg will swap out Vigor for his Cure Serious Wounds, healing 22 points of damage.


----------



## hero4hire (Aug 9, 2007)

17 Duroin full attack hits with shortsword for 4 damage

17 Jonathan free action drop short sword, move action draw long sword, attack action 14 damage healed 12 damage, swift action WRT

16 Duroin full attack missing twice

16 Virishal Activate Arcanist's Gloves (1 use left today) - cast Magic Missile 13 damage

16 Hydra heals damage, 3 attacks (one hitting for 2 damage) on Jonathan 4 attacks (two hitting for 4 damage) on Duroin

15 Kirrg casts Cure Serious Wounds on Duroin, healing 22 damage

_Summary:  
Jonathan enlarge person 7 rounds

Jonathan at 43 HP, DDP 2

Duroin enlarge person 8 rounds

Duroin at 43 HP

Virishal Mirror Image 3 additional for 47 rounds Mage armor 423 rounds

Prayer 2 rounds

Hydra Enfeeblement 49 rounds_

Beginning to feel the effects of his wounds, the stout dwarf growls away the pain and continues his assault. "Feel the wrath of the dwarves, serpent!" he shouts, trying to score strikes with both his axe and sword.
He hits with his sword causing a shallow wound.

Sir Jonathan quick drops the enchanted short sword into the bog, and grimaces as it slowly begins returning to it's original size.  Only the hilt sticks from the water.  Without much more hesitation he pulls his longsword from it's scabbard and strikes out at the scaled beast.  Divine energy arcs from the bloody slash across the creature's foreleg to Sir Jonathan's chest, healing some of the bloody punctures from the creature.  He then cries out, "Axe and enchanted blade strike quicker than the beast's heads, strike again at it's body Duroin!"

Duroin lashes out again, but fatigue is starting to set in and his blows fail to penetrate the leathery hide.

"Damn!" The elf swears as she sees two heads quickly grow out of the stump.

Virishal quickly activates her gloves, causing them to glow a soft purple, then incants a few words of draconic.  4 purple missiles shoot out of her fingertips and impale upon the body of the huge beast.

A roar erupts from multiple mouths and it lashes out again at the two giant warriors, however Virishal’s weakening magicks have taken their toll and the thing only scores minor flesh wounds on the duo. It does however continue to heal at an alarming rate, old wounds have virtually disappeared on it’s body leaving only the freshest wounds apparent.

Kirrg curses under his breath in Orc, there will be no fire right now with the emergence of the two heads. Using the two massive bodies in front of him as cover, he places his hand against the back of a staggering Duroin and repeats the same process, sealing most of the stout dwarf's wounds.

Actions?


----------



## EvolutionKB (Aug 9, 2007)

*Sir Jonathan 43/55 DDP 2/10*

Sir Jonathan grits his teeth and plants his feet, ready for the dragonlike heads to open up his wounds once more.  He is surprised to find only a trickle of blood on his arm.  Reinvigerated he keeps his feet planted and strikes the beast's body once more.  "Come friends let us kill this beast!"

Mountain hammer granted Attack with mountain hammer, Stone power for a -3 penalty, activate helm of battle(swift).  15 to hit 22 damage Not sure if that hits, but I get some temp hp so I should be at 43/55 0/10 DDP 4 temp hp.  ethanandrew, spiritual weapon would help with offense, as you don't have to direct it after the initial casting


----------



## s@squ@tch (Aug 9, 2007)

*Virashil, Sorcerer 5, Hp: 21/21*

"This thing won't DIE!"  The dragon-elf screams.

She activates her gloves once again, causing them to glow a soft purple, then incants a few words of draconic. 4 purple missiles shoot out of her fingertips and impale upon the body of the huge beast.

-------------------------------------------------------
OOC:

Move to L15, Use arcanist gloves (no uses left today), cast magic missile

Magic Missile #2 (1d4+1=4, 1d4+1=5, 1d4+1=3, 1d4+1=3) 

Spells left for the day: 6/3/4

Active Spells: 
Mage Armor: 4 hrs, 59 minutes, 6 sec
Mirror Image: 47 rounds
Enlarge Person (Jonathan): 7 rounds
Enlarge Person (Duroin): 8 rounds


----------



## Rhun (Aug 9, 2007)

Duroin grunts in exhertion, disappointed that his blades aren't doing as much damage as he would like. He continues the assault, feeling much relieved by Kirrg's healing magics!




With Prayer and Enlarge Person:

STR16, AC18, HP43/45
Waraxe +6 (2d8+3/x3) + (magic) Shortsword +6 (?) (1d8+2/19-20 - ?)


----------



## ethandrew (Aug 9, 2007)

AC: 17; HP: 42/42

With both Sir Jonathan and Duroin seemingly in good shape, neither needing immediate healing magics, Kirrg weighs his options. He could try and rush into the deeper water to attack this foul beast, but that would leave himself vulnerable to its many headed attacks. He could wait between the two warriors and stay in a defensive stance, but so far the hydra has not paid him the least attention. When he notes Duroin's seemingly difficulty at striking and damaging the hide, his choice is clear.

With a touch and a word, Duroin's muscles seem to swell, and an extra burst of quickness is visible.

Kirrg will cast Bull's Strength, duration 5 minutes.


----------



## hero4hire (Aug 10, 2007)

17 Jonathan activates helm of battle (swift action) Attacks with mountain hammer using Stone power for a -3 penalty, missing

16 Duroin full attacks hitting twice for 15 damage

16 Virishal Activate Arcanist's Gloves (0 use left today) - cast Magic Missile 15 damage

16 Hydra falls, heals gets up from prone provoking AoO
Jonathan misses Duroin hits for 11 damage.
3 attacks on Jonathan one hit 6 damage, 4 attacks on Duroin one hit for 8 damage

15 Kirrg casts Bull's Strength on Duroin

Summary: 
Jonathan enlarge person 6 rounds

Jonathan at 43 HP, DDP 2 (I assumed you want to take it to the temp hits first)

Duroin enlarge person 7 rounds

Duroin Bull’s Strength for 50 rounds

Duroin at 35 HP

Virishal Mirror Image 3 additional for 46 rounds Mage armor 423 rounds

Prayer 1 round

Hydra Enfeeblement 48 rounds

Jonathan grits his teeth and plants his feet, ready for the dragon like heads to open up his wounds once more.  He is surprised to find only a trickle of blood on his arm.  Reinvigorated he keeps his feet planted and strikes at the beast's body once more, but fails to penetrate its hide.  "Come friends let us kill this beast!"

Duroin grunts in exertion disappointed that his blades aren't doing as much damage as he would like. He continues the assault, feeling much relieved by Kirrg's healing magicks! He scores with both weapons and the beast is sent reeling.
"This thing won't DIE!"  The dragon-elf screams.

She activates her gloves once again, causing them to glow a soft purple, then incants a few words of draconic. 4 purple missiles shoot out of her fingertips and impale upon the body of the huge beast.

The Hydra teeters and then slumps over from the barrage of missiles, though the elf’s words prove prophetic as it surges back up again to attack. 

Jonathan and Duroin hack at it but are still wounded in the process.

With both Sir Jonathan and Duroin seemingly in good shape, neither needing immediate healing magicks, Kirrg weighs his options. He could try and rush into the deeper water to attack this foul beast, but that would leave him vulnerable to its many headed attacks. He could wait between the two warriors and stay in a defensive stance, but so far the hydra has not paid him the least attention. When he notes Duroin's seemingly difficulty at striking and damaging the hide, his choice is clear.

With a touch and a word, Duroin's muscles seem to swell.

actions?


----------



## Rhun (Aug 10, 2007)

Duroin utters a roaring battlecry, invigorated by Kirrg's magic and the sight of the hydra having temporarily fallen. He continues hacking at the massive beast, hoping to put it down for good.




With Prayer, Enlarge Person and Bull's Strength:

STR20, AC18, HP35/45
Waraxe +8 (2d8+5/x3) + (magic) Shortsword +8 (?) (1d8+3/19-20 - ?)


----------



## s@squ@tch (Aug 10, 2007)

*Virashil, Sorcerer 5, Hp: 21/21*

Her spirits somewhat buoyed by the massive beast faltering, Virashil gives a loud cheer to her companions,"Keep it up!  I think we've got it beat!"

She draws back her bowstring and looses an arrow at the body of the beast, praying that it strikes true.


-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
OOC:

Attack with her longbow at the body of the hydra.

Virashil arrow (1d20+5=22, 1d8=4) 

Spells left for the day: 6/3/4

Active Spells: 
Mage Armor: 4 hrs, 59 minutes
Mirror Image: 46 rounds
Enlarge Person (Jonathan): 6 rounds
Enlarge Person (Duroin): 7 rounds


----------



## ethandrew (Aug 10, 2007)

AC: 17; HP: 42/42

Kirrg lets out a loud laugh as the beast falls. His mirth is quickly replaced by annoyance as it rises again. Thankfully not as two separate beasts. He closes his eyes and opens his hand, manipulating the subtle forces of energy apparent in this wetland. In an instant a contained flame appears in the palm of his hand, illuminating the lines and contours of his face beneath his armor, casting deep shadows to fall over the disturbed surface of this mysterious lake.

Kirrg casts Produce Flame. 50 Rounds Duration.


----------



## EvolutionKB (Aug 10, 2007)

*Sir Jonathan 43/55 hp DDP2/10*

Sir Jonathan shifts his feet slightly and he feels the muddy ground suck on his boots.  "Good job everybody, keep it up!"  he yells as he strikes out again.

Normal attack the hydra, though if it falls from the assault of Duroin, I CDG it instead.  27 to hit, 13 damage That would put me at 43/55 0/10 DDP


----------



## hero4hire (Aug 10, 2007)

Sensing blood the group renews thier attack. Jonathan scores a telling hit that rocks the Hydra and all of its heads begin to sway. Duroin pokes away with his shortsword and the thing shudders and falls. It seems like it may be on the mend again but a well placed arrow from Virishal finishes the Hydra off and it slowly sinks into the muck.

OOC: Good job! You had me worried at first but definitely turned the tide of the fight.
Kirrg's spell was not cast (unless he really still wants to)

Actions?


----------



## Rhun (Aug 10, 2007)

Duroin raises his weapons above his head and gives a victory cry. "Well fought, friends! Our deeds this day should make a fine tale for the tavern!"


Yes, the beginning of the battle looked bad. That is two battles that started against us that we turned the tide...


----------



## s@squ@tch (Aug 10, 2007)

*Virashil, Sorcerer 5, Hp: 21/21*

"I could stand not to see another one of those in a century..."  Virashil says as she slowly watches the body of the giant beast sink slowly back into the water from which it sprang.  

A twang of pain due to the senseless slaughter causes a slight frown to form on her face.

"'Tis a shame that the creature thought us to be food, for I doubt the beast to be tainted by evil... It just didn't know any better."

She turns to her fellow companions, cocks her head upward to the face of the gigantic Jonathan,"Now, my dear knight in shining armor, lets take a look at that wagon.  Even though I have a feeling that the destruction of it was the beasts handiwork..."


----------



## ethandrew (Aug 10, 2007)

While relieved to have won the victory, Kirrg feels a sense of remorse at not having a direct hand in its destruction. The collective dues rested on the other three, and while he mended up their wounds, he would have liked to have bloodied his axe in the least. Time will allow more victories, and scores of goblins await their fate at his hands. That knowledge brings a smile to his fanged face. "While you two are large and strong, let us pull it out and bring it to try land if we can."

He won't cast the spell.


----------



## hero4hire (Aug 11, 2007)

A search of the wreckage of the wagon uncovers a large number of partial hobgoblin skeletons in the mud, most still wearing now-ruined armor. However a shiny breastplate that Duroin immediately identifies as Mithral survives on thier leader.

any other actions?


----------



## s@squ@tch (Aug 11, 2007)

*Virashil, Sorcerer 5, Hp: 21/21*

"Hmm, a shiny piece of armor survives while the rest rot or rust?" Virashil says with a quizzical eye.

"Let me see that breastplate."

Virashil looks it over, intones a few words under her breath and studies the armor.

------------------------------------------------------
OOC:

Cast Detect Magic

Spells left: 5/3/4


----------



## hero4hire (Aug 11, 2007)

It is indeed enchanted


----------



## Rhun (Aug 11, 2007)

"Mithral," says Duroin, smiling at his companions as he holds up the shiney armor for them to examine. "This is a nice find, indeed."


----------



## ethandrew (Aug 11, 2007)

Kirrg lets out a snort of laughter, "Figures these goblins would forget this treasure and their fallen men. It will be fun taking this keep." He moves over to the armor and examines it closely with his eye, admiring its beauty.


----------



## s@squ@tch (Aug 11, 2007)

"Well, once again, those who are arcanely-inclined get the shaft." Virashil says with a wink.

"Which one of you three want the breastplate?  It would seem that you, Kirrg, are probably satisfied with your metal suit, and Jonathan has his wonderful enchanted bands.... Duroin, you might want to put this on instead of that enchanted chain shirt."

OOC: The mithral makes it light armor, so Duroin might be the best suited for the breastplate....


----------



## EvolutionKB (Aug 11, 2007)

*Sir Jonathan*

"Great fight everybody, thank for the timely healing once again Kirrg."  Sir Jonathan wades into the deeper water and with Duroin's help begins to sift through the wreckage.  His eyes brighten at the breastplate.  "They goblins's have no loyalty, and no courage in battle either.  Probably half of their number probably ran off when this beast emerged from the water.  Serves them right,"  he says as he throws a hobgoblin body aside.

Later after they have hauled the armor from the water, he says with a wink at Virashil, "I should really get this armor cleaned, of course it would need to be taken off first.  We need to find our damned scout though, I wonder where he wandered off to during all this ruccus."

"I agree Sir Jonathan says," while retrieving his sword from the bog, "Duroin should wear the armor, the chain shirt is too valuable to leave behind.  Kirrg or I could sleep in it during the nights, should we be ambushed."

I was indeed worried after I took 20-some damage from AoO.  The timely healing and the ray of enfeeblement changed the battle.


----------



## hero4hire (Aug 11, 2007)

*Day 3 cont.*

Jorr shows up a bit miffed that the group is taking so long, but upon spying the Hydra carcass stops his chatising with a knowing shake of his head.
He informs the group that it is about two more hours walk and they should get there by Highfeast (Noon).

Jonathan needs to make a search check. Any preperations or anything you would like to do before leaving?


----------



## s@squ@tch (Aug 11, 2007)

*Virashil, Sorcerer 5, Hp: 21/21*

"Ahh, our prodigal guide has returned." She says with a teasing tone to her voice.

She closes her eyes, concentrates briefly, then suddenly, all of her images disappear.  "There -- won't be needing them for awhile, I hope."

She turns to her companions,"That was yet another difficult battle.  We each, in turn, did our parts to make the outcome successful.  Kirrg, although you did not land a blow in this encounter, without you, we would have been defeated."

"What say you now, shall we press onward to the dreaded, haunted keep?  We may not wish to assault it directly this day, but we could perhaps scout it out and size up the 'ghosts' we will face.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
OOC: 
Dismiss Mirror Image

Once again, terrain has impacted our combat effectiveness, although with that thing getting all heads for AoO's, we weren't going to do much moving to begin with.  Here's hoping that we get some good, solid, flat ground for some battles!

I agree -- good healing + the very effective Ray of Enfeeblement (that spellshard earned its keep today) made the combat turn to our favor.


----------



## ethandrew (Aug 11, 2007)

Kirrg nods his head in agreement to Virashil's assessment of assaulting it this same day. "I would not be an effective healer if we raided the keep today. So I say we search and see what lies ahead before going forth tomorrow." He stands tall and stoic, watching the others and the woodsman Jorr.

I should clarify that while I as a player have no issues with how this last fight went, I am actually quite pleased, Kirrg would much rather be wading into battle alongside the others. But pout as he might, he knows where his ultimate strengths lie. That last fight was interesting and we got lucky by that ray of enfeeblement. Brilliant spell choice.


----------



## EvolutionKB (Aug 11, 2007)

*Sir Jonathan*

"I agree, we should look at the area surrounding the keep, scout any possible entrances, and then rest.  We are in no shape to be raiding it right now.  Hopefully they won't spot us as we approach.  My elven tiger," he says with a crooked half-smile, "you can cloak Duroin with invisibility to have a quick look around today, yes?"

Where was that wagon again?  Nat one.   I can change my manuvers with five minutes of prayer.  Should I change out Action before thought?(make a concentration check instead of a reflex save.)


----------



## Rhun (Aug 11, 2007)

At he others' direction, Duroin takes the mitrhal breastplate as his own, and spends a few minutes cleaning it as best he can with an old towel from his pack. He offers the chain shirt back to Sir Jonathon. "Thank you, my friend. With all of us armored thusly, we should prove much more difficult to harm in battle." The dwarf smiles. "Or such is my hope."


"We should continue on to the keep. Jorr and I can scout the place out, and we can decide how to proceed from there."


----------



## EvolutionKB (Aug 12, 2007)

*Sir Jonathan*

Sir Jonathan gathers up supplies and doublechecks the conditions of his arms and armor.  "If we plan on going through with this, I'll need my wounds healed."  He then pulls a potion from his backpack and upends it, taking it down in one large gulp.

CLW potion:  5 hp healedThat puts me at 50/55 hp.  Good enough for now.


----------



## Rhun (Aug 12, 2007)

*Duroin, HP 35 of 45*

Duroin inspects his own wounds as he changes into the new armor. The hydra's sharp teeth had left a few ragged cuts, but they had even now stopped bleeding. The dwarf nodded in satisafaction; he wasn't badly injured. He could certainly push on.

With armor on and gear back in place, the dwarf looks ready to continue their journey to Vraath Keep. "Shall we be on out way?"


----------



## ethandrew (Aug 12, 2007)

Noting Sir Jonathan and Duroin are still a little wounded, Kirrg walks over to them and places a hand on each in turn. A soft, warm glow emits from his fingers, further sealing all wounds they might have incurred.

"I cannot do anything about you two's recklessness, but this should help," he grins teasingly. "I am ready. I have prayed for the magical silence, so let me know when I should start it."

Swapped out Lesser Vigor and Bane for two CLW. Good rolls put both of them at full with a 12 and an 11.


----------



## hero4hire (Aug 13, 2007)

After a delay from Jonathan trying to find his shortsword in muddy bogwater the group is off and after a couple hours travel Jorr stops the group. He tells you all that the Keep is just around the bend and that he will check the outskirts of the woods for activity.

Looming out of the shadowy woods ahead is a haunting sight, a ruined keep. The old castle sits on a small rocky hillock, and you can catch glimpses of a brocken tower between the trees. A moss covered stone at the side of the road you are following marks a footpath that looks like it leads up to the keep.

actions?


----------



## EvolutionKB (Aug 13, 2007)

*Sir Jonathan*

Sir Jonathan squints trying to notice any signs of movement fromt the silent keep.  He whispers, "Duroin do you feel confident that you could get a closer look without being seen, and without any spells to cover you?"

H4H, what would be a decent estimate of how many rounds it would take us to get close, moving at 40'/round?


----------



## hero4hire (Aug 13, 2007)

About a 5 minute hike up the path. More if you want to try another route.


----------



## Rhun (Aug 13, 2007)

EvolutionKB said:
			
		

> Sir Jonathan squints trying to notice any signs of movement fromt the silent keep.  He whispers, "Duroin do you feel confident that you could get a closer look without being seen, and without any spells to cover you?"





Duroin nods his head at the knight's words. "As long as I remain within the treeline, I shouldn't have any problem with not being seen. To cross from there to the keep itself would prove more difficult. I'll scout from the perimeter for now, and report back shortly."

With that, the dwarf moves silently off into the trees.


Hide +8, Move Silently +8; Duroin will stick to the treeline while trying to discern any inhabitants, movement, access points, etc.


----------



## s@squ@tch (Aug 13, 2007)

*Virashil, Sorcerer 5, Hp: 21/21*

"Duroin, I can make you unseen -- but we need to get closer -- it will only last around 3 minutes."

"If we get closer and need a diversion, I can create some lights -- or a glowing outline of a humanoid to make anyone we see hopefully look the other way."



-------------------------------------------------------------
OOC: 

Is my mage armor still in effect?  5 hr duration - couple hour travel to keep = ?

Did Jonathan use his potion, or did Kirrg heal him before he drank it?

So, the wand of invisibility will last for 3 minutes, while if Virashil casts it herself, will last 5 minutes.  I have 4 2nd level spells left for day, and need to conserve them for ice breath and mirror image.  I'd prefer to use the wand.  But we need to get somewhat close for Duroin to use it.  

Conversely, we could get closer and then turn the entire party (4 charges) invisible and walk in.  Obviously, the armor would make some sound....

Since I'm on vacation, feel free to NPC Virashil if I am holding up the action -- I don't have internet access at the condo.

Remember the 'treasure' map that we have -- it looks like it gives a rough blueprint of the keep.  I think it was posted a few pages back.  (H4H - can you repost it here?)


----------



## ethandrew (Aug 13, 2007)

Kirrg tries to hunch over, like it would help hide him from prying eyes. "Let's see what our stalwart Dwarf can turn up. I have my silence ready, but it also will only last minutes."

Silence will last 5 minutes, so it is feasible that we as a group go into the keep together. Are we planning on slaughtering all of them? Or killing their leader outright and demanding the others go back where they came from?


----------



## EvolutionKB (Aug 14, 2007)

*Sir Jonathan*

"Good luck Duroin, return to us safely."

Sir Jonathan whispers to the remainder of the group.  "We should try and get a little close once Duroin returns.  Then we can be cloaked in invisibility and an area of silence if we have a suitable entrance."

Sir Jonathan then finds a shaded spot near a tree and removes his helm.  Sweat from the midday sun has his hair short blonde hair pasted to his head.  He kneels and he holds the helm underneath one arm and lays his naked short sword across his knee.  He bows his head in silent prayer.

Changing manuvers readied, swapping action before thought for leading the attack.  If I hit with the leading the attack strike, my allies gain a +4 to attack that opponent for one round.  See OOC thread for strategy details.


----------



## Rhun (Aug 14, 2007)

Duroin moves off into the trees, silently gliding across the forest loom. He fades into the shadows as he flits from tree to tree, approaching the keep.


----------



## hero4hire (Aug 18, 2007)

Rhun said:
			
		

> Duroin moves off into the trees, silently gliding across the forest loom. He fades into the shadows as he flits from tree to tree, approaching the keep.





The Dwarf finds the stealthy approach fairly slow going, taking care to not step on twigs and fallen branches while off the trail. 40 minutes later he arrives at the keep's clearing at the top of the hill. (this is based on Moving silent at half-speed and not using the path which normally takes 20 minutes at normal speed)
The Old Keep is in very poor repair. The gatehouse  is partially collapsed, as is a section of the southern wall. A small wooden building sits next to the remains of a long abandoned garden in front of the structure. The walls surrounding the keep are about 15' high, with a two-story tower looming in the southwest corner of the courtyard within.
Large boulders lie strewn amid the ruins of two watchtowers, and a massive humanoid skeleton slumps amid the ruins of the northern one. The skeleton still wears tattered fragments of hide armor and a large club lies nect to one of its bony arms.

actions for Duroin?


----------



## Rhun (Aug 18, 2007)

Duroin moves to find a position to see through the collapsed wall and into the kepp's interior.


*Duroin is most interested in determining if there are any sentries or such about...can he see any figures or movement?*


----------



## hero4hire (Aug 19, 2007)

Duroin moves into position for a better view but spies no setries posted or movement.


----------



## ethandrew (Aug 19, 2007)

Kirrg finally decides to have a seat against a fallen tree, leaning back and resting his weary legs for a while. He screws his face at the slightest of noise his armor makes and smiles bashfully, "I got tired of waiting on my feet."


----------



## Rhun (Aug 19, 2007)

Duroin frowns at his inability to detect any movement of sentries within the ruined keep, but continues watching for a few more minutes. He momentarily considered trying to cross the clearing to get a closer look, but decides that would be pushing his luck. Finally, he silently turns and makes his way back toward his companions.


----------



## s@squ@tch (Aug 19, 2007)

*Virashil, Sorcerer 5, Hp: 21/21*

"I hope that dwarf doesn't get into any trouble by himself -- remember the time we had to bail him out against those kobolds?"  Virashil says with a smile on her face,"I swear, we can't take him anywhere...."


----------



## EvolutionKB (Aug 19, 2007)

After Sir Jonathan finishes his prayers, he speaks to his two comrades.  "Heironeous has granted me insight into the coming battle, I am ready to go."  After about 60 minutes of waiting, Sir Jonathan starts getting physically worried.  He begins a slow pace back and forth, between two trees.  "I don't know what I do if he got himself killed out there.  If he doesn't come back soon, I'm going after him."


----------



## ethandrew (Aug 19, 2007)

Looking up from his resting state, Kirrg smiles at Jonathan, "You shouldn't worry. He is a strong warrior and has stealth the likes of which we are not capable of. More likely than naught, he is being extra cautious and thorough."

He closes his eyes and leans his head against the log, "Plus if we go looking for him, he won't know where we are."


----------



## s@squ@tch (Aug 19, 2007)

*Virashil, Sorcerer 5, Hp: 21/21*

"You are probably right, that dwarf has been known to slip into some of the tightest spots undetected.  Something you don't exactly expect..." Her words trail off.

"You know, I'm no woodsman, but perhaps Jorr -- can you take a look at this trail and tell if anything has passed on it lately?"   She says while looking at their guide.



-----------------------------------------------------------------
OOC:

How much longer do I have left on my mage armor, if any?

I am assuming that we are not exactly resting on the trail in case someone was to happen along... say, 15' or 20' into the brush?


----------



## hero4hire (Aug 20, 2007)

OOC  over 2 hours left on mage armor.
just off the trail is fine. Currently 50 minutes since Duroin left.
Is Duroin hiding and moving silent on his way back? Is he using the trail or going in the woods again?


----------



## Rhun (Aug 20, 2007)

Duroin will stick to the woods, but will only hide/move silently until he is about ten minutes away from the keep; he'll then proceed as normal.


----------



## s@squ@tch (Aug 20, 2007)

*Virashil - Sorcerer 5, Hp: 21/21*

Somewhat bored at the prospect of hanging out in the woods under the hot, midday sun, Virashil soons starts to get annoyed with the buzzing insects.  She occasionally catches one landing on her arms and then blows a puff of freezing breath to slow it while she grabs it and smashes it against a tree.

Soon, she has become quite adept at killing the invading pests and has started up a small game of it -- seeing how many she can get in one breath.

---------------------------------------------------------------------------
OOC:

Any help from Jorr about inspecting the trail for any recent signs of use?


----------



## EvolutionKB (Aug 21, 2007)

*Sir Jonathan*

Sir Jonathan increases his pacing and begins to looks annoyed at the bugs that gather around his increasingly sweaty face.  As he waves them away with a swat of his hand he says, "I am beginning to think that we need to start in general direction of where he went.  Maybe he got caught in a goblinoid snare just out of earshot."He then looks to his unconcerned companions for a reply.


----------



## ethandrew (Aug 21, 2007)

Kirrg lifts his head up from his reverie and looks into the crusader's eyes, "You are an odd man, Sir Jonathan. Noble and caring, but odd. I wonder if you would show this much concern for me. It is admirable." He places his hands on the ground and moves to hoist himself onto his feet. While still as strong as his raiding days, Kirrg has put on some weight since then, although he is sure he has lost a few pounds walking in the sun fully armored.

Once he has reached his feet, he grabs a hold of his greataxe and smiles, "If it would ease your mind, we can look for him. Though we should not go near the keep, for a deaf man could hear us skulking through these wood, I am sure." He grins at his little joke and then lets out a small laugh.


----------



## s@squ@tch (Aug 21, 2007)

*Virashil - Sorcerer 5, Hp: 21/21*

"If you need an outlet for your nervous energy, you can come rub my shoulders -- I've got a horrible crick in my neck from carrying the rest of you in the last battle..." She says with a laugh.

"But don't get any ideas into that head of yours -- there will be no crusading hands into elven territory this day."


----------



## EvolutionKB (Aug 22, 2007)

*Sir Jonathan*



> "You are an odd man, Sir Jonathan. Noble and caring, but odd. I wonder if you would show this much concern for me. It is admirable.




Sir Jonathan sighs.  "Perhaps you two are right.  I have to stop trying to solve problems myself.  Duroin knows what he is doing, he is just probably tangled up in all this brush."   Under his breath he says, "Is this what you meant?"  He sits against a tree, close to Kirrg.  He pulls out a dagger and a small piece of wood from nearby by.  He begins to crudely whittle a fist clutching a lightning bolt.


----------



## hero4hire (Aug 23, 2007)

When asked Jorr informs the group that he sees many goblin and wolf tracks all over. But "That aint as rare as it used t'be."

The hour mark comes and goes. But not long after Duroin appears from the foliage unharmed.

OOC: Actions?


----------



## ethandrew (Aug 23, 2007)

Kirrg stands as quickly as his large frame allows him to and places a heavy hand on the dwarf's shoulder. "Well met, my friend. I take it battle was met and you slaughtered them all mercilessly, making us wait this whole time in agony and boredom?"


----------



## s@squ@tch (Aug 23, 2007)

*Virashil, Sorcerer 5, Hp: 21/21*

"Come now, Kirrg, Duroin wouldn't enter battle without us present to see the outcome!"  Virashil says while pulling her silver hair back into a pony tail.

"Now, do tell us, good dwarf -- what did you see?  Did it look anything like the map that brought us to this place?"

------------------------------------------------------
OOC:

Here is the link to the map of Vraath Keep that we got.  Hopefully Duroin can maybe recognize whether the map is of the entire keep, or just one of the buildings?

Vraath Keep Map


----------



## Rhun (Aug 23, 2007)

Duroin sits down on a fallen log, and quickly sketches a basic outline of the keep in the dirt. "The place is pretty torn up. There is a clearing from the treeline to the keep's walls, which are breeched in at least two places I could see. The gatehouse appears to have collapsed, as has part of the southern wall." The dwarf indicates the areas on his dirt drawing as he speaks. "The remaining walls are about 15 feet high, and there are at least a couple of intaact structures within the courtyard. I saw no movement or figures to indicate that anyone remains, but we should stay vigilant regardless."


The map looks accurate. The gatehouse is to the right side of the map, the collapsed southern wall is to the bottom, I'm guessing.


----------



## ethandrew (Aug 23, 2007)

Kirrg stands over the crude map and the drawn map as he takes in Duroin's words, "So you saw no foes? That must belay truth to our theory about doing this ordeal during the day. If we find them resting, we find them defenseless."


----------



## s@squ@tch (Aug 23, 2007)

*Virashil - Sorcerer 5, Hp: 21/21*

"Well, do we want to head up the path and get a good look at the keep firsthand?"

"How close can you get on the trail before the keep can clearly be seen?  I'd bet anything that there are more of those damn hobbies waiting up there for us.... But you didn't see anyone?  Could they be sleeping?"

------------------------------

OOC:

I'm all for walking right up and barging in, or I could be swayed to try a more stealthy approach.  Like I mentioned before, invisibility from the wand will be 3 minutes in duration.


----------



## Rhun (Aug 23, 2007)

Hey H4H, how far is it from the treeline to the walls of the keep?


----------



## EvolutionKB (Aug 23, 2007)

*Sir Jonathan*

Sir Jonathan watches as Duroin sketches out the side of the keep in the sand.  He puts his hand on his chin and then says, "The goblins might not be staying in the keep after all, though the tracks might say otherwise.  I still say we approach under invisibility and silence.  There may be guards that cannot be seen easily, and while Duroin is stealthy enough to evade notice from a sleeping guard, the rattle of Kirrg's and my own armor would give us away."  He sighs, and adds, "Good to have to you back Duroin, I was beginning to worry about you."


----------



## Rhun (Aug 23, 2007)

Duroin smiles at Sir Jonathon's words. "I saw naught sign of living foe, neither during my approach or in making my way back to you. Perhaps the goblins do not post guard because they do not have anything to fear. This keep, after all, has been abandon for many long year."


----------



## hero4hire (Aug 23, 2007)

Rhun said:
			
		

> Hey H4H, how far is it from the treeline to the walls of the keep?




The forested hillside ends some 30 odd yards from the structure. Closer around the back and sides but approach from the sides or back would require climb checks.


----------



## Rhun (Aug 23, 2007)

"We'll have to cross a hundred or so feet of clear terrain from the edge of the woods to make the keeps walls," adds Duroin as he stands back up and prepares to lead the way through the trees. "We should stick to the forest. The path could be watched."


----------



## s@squ@tch (Aug 23, 2007)

*Virashil - Sorcerer 5, Hp: 21/21*

"OK - lets move out.  I'll turn us invisible when we get to the edge of the treeline -- then we can move into the keep." Virashil says as she pulls her tunic back over her head - she had stripped down to her halter top due to the heat, and slings her backpack across her shoulders and grips her longbow.

"We may not need silence, for if we are invisible, anybody there will have a hard time figuring out where the noise is coming from -- we'll easily get the drop on them.  Plus, how are we going to be able to keep track of _*each other * _ if we are silenced and invisible!  It boggles my mind." She says as she throws her hands up in the air.

-------------------------------------
OOC:

I think invisible and silenced = disaster waiting to happen as we wouldn't be able to communicate or tell where each other were, or coordinate attacks or movement.  

Lets get to the clearing, Virashil will use 4 charges off her wand of invisibility, we then make our way to the keep - should take ~ 30 sec to go 30 yards -- (5 rounds x 20' movement for you slowpokes = 100')

Then we can explore the keep.

Thoughts?


----------



## hero4hire (Aug 24, 2007)

Having Jorr stand watch to make sure no ambush comes from behind   the heroes make thier way through the forest uphill. Duroin and Virashil wince as thier heavily armored companions crunch and creak alongside them. But you all make it to the treeline unmolested. 
(reposting this)
The Old Keep is in very poor repair. The gatehouse is partially collapsed, as is a section of the southern wall. A small wooden building sits next to the remains of a long abandoned garden in front of the structure. The walls surrounding the keep are about 15' high, with a two-story tower looming in the southwest corner of the courtyard within.
Large boulders lie strewn amid the ruins of two watchtowers, and a massive humanoid skeleton slumps amid the ruins of the northern one. The skeleton still wears tattered fragments of hide armor and a large club lies next to one of its bony arms.


actions?


----------



## Rhun (Aug 24, 2007)

Duroin draws his axe and shortsword, and spins them in hand. "I'm ready. I say we approach from the south, avoiding the gatehouse." He points toward the breech in the wall with his sword, indicating the direction he thinks they should take. "Once we are invisible, that is." The dwarf smiles and turns to Virashil.


----------



## EvolutionKB (Aug 24, 2007)

*Sir Jonathan*

Sir Jonathan whispers.  "Let's go toward the towers, the map speaks of work being done there."   His short sword is held in his hand, and his shield is ready in the other.


----------



## Rhun (Aug 24, 2007)

Right, the tower to the southwest has the "excavation" going on...meaning we should approach from the south through the breech in the wall.


----------



## s@squ@tch (Aug 24, 2007)

*Virashil, Sorcerer 5, Hp: 21/21*

"OK, time for us to disappear -- remember, stick together -- we should be able to have a vague idea of where each other are due to footfalls and such -- but we need to work together."

"AND, we don't have a lot of time, so lets draw out where we are going first BEFORE I begin to turn you invisible."

"Remember,"  She says with a smile,"If you want to become visible, do something offensive."

-------------------------------------
OOC:

Once they have their first destination ready, Virashil will begin to turn each of us invisible via her wand.  (4 charges.) 
Spells still active: Mage Armor: < 60 minutes left


----------



## ethandrew (Aug 24, 2007)

Kirrg smiles crudely, "Something offensive? Like pass gas?" He tries to stifle a laugh with his large hand and doubles over in silent mirth. Once he has regained his composure, he grins largely, "You sure you don't want us silenced? Might be when we become visible again I can silence our steps."


----------



## hero4hire (Aug 24, 2007)

s@squ@tch said:
			
		

> -------------------------------------
> OOC:
> 
> Once they have their first destination ready, Virashil will begin to turn each of us invisible via her wand.  (4 charges.)
> Spells still active: Mage Armor: < 60 minutes left




In what order are you casting the spell?
What do each of you do once you are invisible?


----------



## s@squ@tch (Aug 24, 2007)

*Virashil, Sorcerer 5, Hp: 21/21*

OOC:

I will cast it on Jonathan then Duroin, the Kirrg, then Myself.

I figure 1 rnd (6 sec) per casting from the wand - 2:30 minutes left on Jonathan, then we depart together towards the hole in the wall.  

The destination is somewhat fuzzy right now, I'm not sure where we are headed to inside the keep -- the building that leads to the tower, or are going to check the other buildings in the keep first?


----------



## EvolutionKB (Aug 24, 2007)

*Sir Jonathan*

Sir Jonathan nods and adds, "I don't think climbing would be a good idea if we can avoid it.  The rope would be visible, and we would make a racket climbing, if we are even able, depending on the slope.  We should try and enter through the courtyard if possible."   Sir Jonathan steals a backward glance towards the keep before continuing.  "Duroin can lead, Virashil can put her hand on his shoulder as he guides us.  Kirrg and I can hold onto Virashil as we move forward as well.  This way we can keep track of each other while invisible."


----------



## hero4hire (Aug 24, 2007)

EvolutionKB said:
			
		

> Sir Jonathan nods and adds, "I don't think climbing would be a good idea if we can avoid it.  The rope would be visible, and we would make a racket climbing, if we are even able, depending on the slope.  We should try and enter through the courtyard if possible."   Sir Jonathan steals a backward glance towards the keep before continuing.  "Duroin can lead, Virashil can put her hand on his shoulder as he guides us.  Kirrg and I can hold onto Virashil as we move forward as well.  This way we can keep track of each other while invisible."




Just to be clear; Going through the breach to the south wouldnt require a rope, the climb check would be to scramble over the pile of debris. I am not saying _go that way_ mind you, just wanted no misunderstanding


----------



## s@squ@tch (Aug 24, 2007)

Climbing over rocks and such while invisible might be a bit difficult...  I'm beginning to think that we should go thru the main gates, but am open to trying the south wall.  Either way, we don't have terribly long while invisible once we reach the keep -- only about a minute and a half.

And if we open any doors, anyone there will obviously know something is there, but Virashil can use dancing lights as a distraction/diversion -- make anything there think the lights/glowing mass is the intruder and not us.

Dancing lights also won't break the invisibility.

*Dancing Lights*
Evocation [Light]
Level: Brd 0, Sor/Wiz 0 
Components: V, S 
Casting Time: 1 standard action 
Range: Medium (100 ft. + 10 ft./level) 
Effect: Up to four lights, all within a 10-ft.-radius area 
Duration: 1 minute (D) 
Saving Throw: None 
Spell Resistance: No 

Depending on the version selected, you create up to four lights that resemble lanterns or torches (and cast that amount of light), or up to four glowing spheres of light (which look like will-o’-wisps), or one faintly glowing, vaguely humanoid shape. The dancing lights must stay within a 10-foot-radius area in relation to each other but otherwise move as you desire (no concentration required): forward or back, up or down, straight or turning corners, or the like. The lights can move up to 100 feet per round. A light winks out if the distance between you and it exceeds the spell’s range.


----------



## hero4hire (Aug 25, 2007)

No problem. So is this the plan?


----------



## s@squ@tch (Aug 25, 2007)

*Virashil - Sorcerer 5, Hp: 21/21*

"Wait," Virashil says to the others as she holds up her hands.

"Let me send something into the keep to see if it draws any attention.  We can watch from here to see if anything happens."

---------------------------------------------------------

Casts Dancing Lights, creating one glowing humanoid form near the gatehouse, then have it move towards and into the keep.  Range is 150 ft for the lights.

Thoughts from the rest of the party?


----------



## hero4hire (Aug 25, 2007)

s@squ@tch said:
			
		

> ---------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Casts Dancing Lights, creating one glowing humanoid form near the gatehouse, then have it move towards and into the keep.  Range is 150 ft for the lights.
> 
> Thoughts from the rest of the party?





Due to terrain LOS _into_ the tower through the front gate is 50' away from it. Do you still want to do this? Do you cast invisibilty on everyone first?


----------



## Rhun (Aug 25, 2007)

s@squ@tch said:
			
		

> Casts Dancing Lights, creating one glowing humanoid form near the gatehouse, then have it move towards and into the keep.  Range is 150 ft for the lights.
> 
> Thoughts from the rest of the party?





I'm not a fan of this plan. The dancing lights could very easily give away out presence, and we might lose any surprise we have. If there are critters in the keep, they may well post guards and such after seeing the lights.


----------



## hero4hire (Aug 25, 2007)

Rhun said:
			
		

> I'm not a fan of this plan. The dancing lights could very easily give away out presence, and we might lose any surprise we have. If there are critters in the keep, they may well post guards and such after seeing the lights.




Okay one yay and one nay. Not to rush you into a plan of action but I would like to move things along soon.


----------



## ethandrew (Aug 25, 2007)

I think I will be a nay-sayer as well. I think we should do the easiest route possible, right through the front door. No climb checks or ability for us to foul up. We should all link up too, though, I agree with that.


----------



## Rhun (Aug 25, 2007)

ethandrew said:
			
		

> I think I will be a nay-sayer as well. I think we should do the easiest route possible, right through the front door. No climb checks or ability for us to foul up. We should all link up too, though, I agree with that.




Duroin concurs with this plan.


----------



## s@squ@tch (Aug 25, 2007)

OK, I'm ok with that.  We'll go thru the front door while invisible.  Should reach it with about 1:30 left on Jonathan's invisibility.


----------



## EvolutionKB (Aug 25, 2007)

Let's get this game a movin then!  (That is an okay by me  )


----------



## s@squ@tch (Aug 25, 2007)

*Virashil, Sorcerer 5, Hp: 21/21*

OK, so the elephant train begins and leaves the station!

But, where is the first stop?  We don't have much time and it looks from the 3D view that there are at least 3 buildings in the courtyard + gatehouse


----------



## hero4hire (Aug 25, 2007)

Linked together the group crosses the open area towards the keep cloaked in blankets of invisibility. But the omnipresent chink chink chink of the heavily armored warriors can still be readily heard.

The Keep’s gatehouse has seen better days. The watchtowers to either side have partially collapsed, and several large boulders lie strewn about. The decayed remains of two sets of wooden gates lie in a heap on the ground.

A small wooden shack sits to the east of the keep itself, near an overgrown patch of weeds that might of once been a fine garden.










After the trek through the woods and the planning Virishal's Mage Armor probably has around 40 minutes left.
Jonathan's Invisibility 21 rounds left
Duroin's Invisibility 22 rounds left
Kirrg's Invisibility 23 rounds left
Virishal's Invisibility 24 rounds left

You are at the threshold of the Keep.

Any square with something in it (rubble, a boulder, etc) will cost 2 squares to enter or 3 diagonally

Actions?


----------



## ethandrew (Aug 25, 2007)

What is our ultimate goal? Are we just scouting out or are we looking to kill their leader only? Slaughter all we cross? We should head toward where we think we need to be (obviously). Maybe the whole keep is structurally unsound and we could just collapse it on top of them.


----------



## s@squ@tch (Aug 25, 2007)

I'm thinking that we clear out any evil inhabitants of this place.  After the last encounter (well, the run-in with the hobbies), Virashil is not looking to take prisoners it goblins are found here -- especially if they are involved with Tiamat.

(Bahamut is Virashil's diety....)

In a complete metagaming way -- there is a tactical map, I'm pretty sure that there are going to be people here....     

I'm assuming that we are around S9/S10 at the moment.  

Investigate the double door building at the north end, (then work clockwise) or do you want to peer in the gate house outside the keep?


----------



## EvolutionKB (Aug 25, 2007)

*Sir Jonathan*

Sir Jonathan whispers to his invisible comrades as they stand outside the keep.  "I still say we creep towards the tower.  I wish we could still communicate easily with the silence spell.  Oh well.  Duroin, once we are inside the walls let us seperate for the moment while we investigate the holes in their defenses."  With that said he tightens his grip on Virashil's hand and says, "Do not worry, I will protect you in the battle's ahead.  Be sure though, if a spellcaster makes itself available, I will make sure I disrupt it's tactics."
I think once inside the walls we should have a look in through the holes in the walls of the various rooms.  If we encounter any obvious spellcasters, I will engage them, trying to disrupt their spells.  My gloves add 5 to the DC for their concentration check.


----------



## hero4hire (Aug 26, 2007)

Do you all acquiesce to Jonathan's plan?


----------



## ethandrew (Aug 26, 2007)

Kirrg does. Jonathan is in the lead anyway, is he not? So I suppose we follow no matter what.


----------



## Rhun (Aug 26, 2007)

Absolutely. We should definitely check out any holes in the walls before moving on to the doors.


----------



## s@squ@tch (Aug 26, 2007)

Plan:

1) This round - look into the two gatehouses from S9 and S10 (where we currently are)
2) Move to L8 (double move)
3) Move to G6/H6 to look into the north building thru the collapsed wall
4) Move to J10
5) Move to K15 to look into the tower building thru the collapsed wall

Depending on how long it takes to look into the walls and see the contents the duration of this plan would be either 5 or 6 rounds in duration.

Can't look into SE building due to no collapsed walls

Y'all ok with this?


----------



## hero4hire (Aug 27, 2007)

This courtyard of hard-packed earth has an eerie air of desolation. Jagged boulders embedded in the ground seem to have been dropped here, or thrown from a great distance; many of the walls bear large dents and cracks where boulders have once struck. Two massive skeletons lie at opposite ends of the cortyard, one propped up by the watchtower and the other sprawled at the far end by a building that could be a stable. To the south, where a section of the keep's outer wall has collapsed, a third giant skeleton lies partially buried in rubble.

The heroes creep over to the hole in the northernmost building inside the keep. Just as the invisible heroes traverse the rubble at thier feet the wooden doors bust open.

Small green-skinned goblins armed with bows and scimitars atop massive wolf-creatures leap forth. The goblins bowstrings are taut to open fire upon the intruders but the duo are confused by the empty courtyard. Thier steeds however do not seem so easily fooled as they growl and snap in your direction!






Jonathan's Invisibility 19 rounds left
Duroin's Invisibility 20 rounds left
Kirrg's Invisibility 21 rounds left
Virishal's Invisibility 22 rounds left

Initiative and actions please


----------



## s@squ@tch (Aug 27, 2007)

*Virashil - Sorcerer 5, Hp: 21/21*

Virashil whispers to her comrades,"I think those wolves can smell us, or more likely, the three of you...  I'm going to try and confuse them a bit more..."

She looks at the wolves for a moment, trying to figure out if these are normal wolves, or perhaps something more, then moves south and back, along with west wall of the building in the courtyard.

She murmers a few syllables and causes a faint, glowing outline of a humanoid to appear besides the wolves.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
OOC:

Move to H9.

I fully expect Duroin to sneak attack the !@$#!@ out of one of those wolves - I am assuming that the first strike against a foe while invisible still bypasses dex modifier even with scent? (Don't forget your +1 bonus to attack goblinoids)

Knowledge Check (arcana) +5 to see if she knows anything about these creatures.

Virashil initiative for goblins/wolves (1d20+3=7) 

I figured my good initiative rolling would come to an end....

Cast Dancing Lights to create a glowing humanoid figure to appear at N9 and begin to have the form move in a circular fashion N9 --> P9 --> P11 --> N11 , does not dispel her invisibility.

Spells left: 4/3/4

Mage Armor: 40 minutes left


Item usage: Arcanist's Gloves (0 remaining uses today), RoE Spellshard (2 uses left)


----------



## EvolutionKB (Aug 28, 2007)

*Sir Jonathan 55/55 DDP 0/10*

Manuver's granted:  crusader's strike, leading the attack, WRT 



Sir Jonathan steps towards the massive lupine, thrusting his short sword towards it's throat.  His thrust urges his ally's on, as they all wish to end this battle quickly.  As his invisibility fades, he calls, "Strike at them, before they call the alarm!"



Init:  5, attack 29, 7 damage Leading attack against the lead lupine, all allies gain a +4 on attack vs the creature for one round.  WRT on someone nearby, preferably in the following order:  Duroin then Kirrg.  If the squares near me are not difficult terrain, I can reach them where they are now.  Otherwise I move towards them and ready an attack.


----------



## Rhun (Aug 28, 2007)

Still invisible, Duroin moves toward the closest of the wolves, his deadly axe aimed to fell the savage beast in a single strike.



Initiative +3
Move to K6
Attack +9 (+7 waraxe, +2 invisibility) or +13 (w/the +4 from Jonathon), Damage 1d10+2/x3 + 2d6 sneak)


----------



## ethandrew (Aug 28, 2007)

AC: 17; HP: 42/42

Kirrg will try as quickly as he can to move to the beasts that sense his invisible friends and with a wicked overhand chop attempt to sever its head from its body.

Initiative of 10
Move to K7
Attack on the closest beast with Jonathan's +4 bonus (and no invisibility bonus because I don't know it off the top of my head) is 14, so let's hope the flat-footedness of my attack gets them. Damage is 10.


----------



## s@squ@tch (Aug 28, 2007)

OOC:
Invisibility gives a +2 bonus to hit

Since Kirrg is delaying until after Jonathan, then hopefully Duroin can go before him (without +4 bonus to lead the charge) then get WRT and go again after -- seems the most logical course of action.


----------



## EvolutionKB (Aug 28, 2007)

OOC:  Remember you only get the bonus to hit if you go after me in combat.  Also H4H, just a reminder, that when I WRT a character, they get another turn only if they have already acted.


----------



## s@squ@tch (Aug 28, 2007)

OOC: Way to "Lead the Charge" -- with an init of 5.


----------



## ethandrew (Aug 29, 2007)

OOC: I have no problem waiting until Jonathan's turn in the initiative, especially for the +4. So it looks like my attack would be at 16 with 10 damage.


----------



## EvolutionKB (Sep 1, 2007)

OOC:  I'm back.


----------



## hero4hire (Sep 2, 2007)

*Vraath Keep Round One Recap*

21 Duroin Move to K6 Attack with war axe, Natural One! No fumble
17 Bad-guys1 wolf thing1 attacks Duroin and hits for 10 damage, possible trip resisted. Then moves to L/M-11/12
AoO from Duroin blocked by Ride check. Goblin1 shoots Duroin Hit for 2 damage
13 Bad-guys2 Goblin2 shoots Duroin CRIT for 6 damage wolfie2 moves and attacks MISS!
10 Kirrg moves to K7 Miss!
7 Virishal move to H9 Casts Dancing Lights
5 Sir Jonathan moves to I7 and readies an attack action
Uses WRT on Duroin
4 Duroin Full attack 1st attack negated by a ride check second attack miss

Summary 
No delay for Kirrg. He had no idea what maneuvers Jonathan would use this round.
Jonathan’s readied action never is triggered
Jonathan's Invisibility 18 rounds left
Virishal's Invisibility 21 rounds left
Duroin 18 damage


Lightning quick and still invisible, Duroin moves toward the closest of the wolves, his deadly axe aimed to fell the savage beast in a single strike. Unfortunately disengaging from his allies who where also still invisible was problematic, not knowing exactly where Virishal was and she him, they momentarily jostle each other spoiling his shot.

The wolf-thing did not skip a beat. It latched its jaws onto Duroin's arm and tried to drag him down. However due to the Dwarf’s low center of gravity this was no easy task and the bigger creature failed to bring him down. The rider barked a sharp command and rode the thing away from the melee easily having his mount leap over Duroin’s ax blade. He then brought his mount around and shot a dart sized arrow into Duroin’s shoulder. With drilled precision the other rider immediately fired his bow as well this small arrow hitting the dwarf in the neck. The second wolf thing then sprang at Duroin growling and snapping its powerful jaws. Not seeing the Dwarf fall both Goblins start shouting in their native tongue for help.

Kirrg tried as quickly as he could to move to the beasts that sense his invisible friends and launched a wicked overhand chop attempt to sever its head from its body. However the arcing blow went wide and he missed the ferocious beast.

Virashil whispers to her comrades,"I think those wolves can smell us, or more likely, the three of you...  I'm going to try and confuse them a bit more..."

She looks at the wolves for a moment, trying to figure out if these are normal wolves, or perhaps something more, then moves south and back, along with west wall of the building in the courtyard.

She murmurs a few syllables and causes a faint, glowing outline of a humanoid to appear besides the wolves. Causing the Goblin cries to increase in fervor.

From the glint of malevolent intelligence in the wolves' eyes Virishal can tell they are indeed Worgs and the Goblins infamous Worgriders.

Sir Jonathan tries to make it  towards the massive lupine but has trouble easily circumnavigating the giant ‘s remains and debris in his way, once clear he readies his shortsword if the enemy come near then he calls, "Strike at them, before they call the alarm!"

With those few short orders, he cajoles Duroin to attack again however the canny rider rears his mount up and avoids a lethal ax blow.







Actions for round 2?


----------



## ethandrew (Sep 2, 2007)

AC: 17; HP: 42/42

Kirrg curses under his breath as his blow misses his target, and feels foolish for having the ability to strike unseen ruined by his haughtiness. His balance regained quickly after the miss and he nimbly side-steps around the wolf and its rider, aiming another blow to the beast below.

5-Foot Step to L8 (if that's not feasible, I'll remain where I am). Attack on the worg for an 18 with 8 damage if that hits.

OOC: To make you all _so_ jealous, my facetoface group is going to playtest for 4E and I'm very excited. I'll tell you guys as much as I can until I sign my NDA.


----------



## Rhun (Sep 3, 2007)

Wounded by wolf teeth and goblin arrows and not having scored a single hit against the foe, Duroin growls under his breath and presses the attack, striking with axe and sword.

AC21, HP27/45
Waraxe +7 (1d10+2/x3) AND (magic) Shorsword +7 (1d6+2/19-20) - ?


----------



## EvolutionKB (Sep 3, 2007)

*Sir Jonathan 55/55 hp DDP:  0/10*

Mountain hammer granted 

Seeing his allies miss because of the skilled wolf riders, Jonathans takes a different approach.  He rushes the far rider striking with the weight of a mountain behind his thrust.
As the invisibility fades, he says, "Strike at the goblins! The wolves move out of the way of at the commands of riders."  He then adds, "Move out of the way Kirrg, I am coming to help."

Move to L10.  Attack the goblin using mountain hammer(still invisible).  Hopefully the lost dex will hurt it.  17 to hit, 12 damage total.  I'm coming with a battle leaders charge next round, so be sure to be out of my straight line.  Also, any AoO for shooting in melee?  The negate ability from ride can only be once a round I think.


----------



## hero4hire (Sep 3, 2007)

EvolutionKB said:
			
		

> Also, any AoO for shooting in melee?  The negate ability from ride can only be once a round I think.




Each rider only used the negate hit ability once in round one
Goblin-one used it on Initiative 17 when Duroin did get an AoO provoked by movement.
Goblin-two used it on Initiative 4 when Duroin full attacked.
Neither Goblin shot in melee. Goblin-one moved out of melee on initiative 17  and then shot
Goblin-two shot on initiative 13 then moved into melee.

Though if they had provoked more AoO Duroin only has one a round  and everyone else was flatfooted at the time.


----------



## EvolutionKB (Sep 4, 2007)

Okay thanks, I see now where the goblins switched positions.


----------



## s@squ@tch (Sep 4, 2007)

*Virashil, Sorcerer 5, Hp: 21/21*

Virashil watches her melee oriented companions swing wildly at the Worgs and their riders.  
"_Do I have to do everything around here?  You would think they've never been invisible before with how wildly they missed the mark." _  She thinks to herself,_"Well, I'll give them another round.  At least no one else joined the fray so far."_

If she notices that Kirrg is able to move into a flanking position on the wolf, she will use her wand of snake's swiftness on Duroin, giving him another attack (with sneak damage), but if Kirrg is unable to flank this round, she will do nothing.

OOC:

Virashil will do nothing this round but study the rest of the courtyard, looking for any activity in the shadows or doors.  

She will use the wand of snake's swiftness if Kirrg is able to flank the Worg.


----------



## hero4hire (Sep 6, 2007)

17 goblin1 hold action, worg 1 hold action
13 goblin2 aids another on his mounts ac, as a non-action he uses his mount for cover, all rolls successful worg2 attacks Duroin for 10 damage, trip resisted.
10 Kirrg 5’ step L8 attack is blocked by ride check
9 Goblin1 shoots Kirrg for 1 damage, Worg1 moves L/M-9/10 and attacks Kirrg for 8 damage, trip resisted.
7 Virishal  spots a creature climbing onto roof at N/O 14/15
5 Sir Jonathan move to L10, attack goblin2, missing its flatfooted ac
4 Duroin Full attack worg2 hits for 5 and 7 damage

Summary  
Virshal’s readied action never is triggered as Kirrg is not flanking worg2
Jonathan's Invisibility 17 rounds left
Virishal's Invisibility 20 rounds left
Duroin  28 damage
Kirrg 9 damage

The Goblin rider across the courtyard rears in his mount and narrows his eyes and inspects the scene, curious about the phantasmal apparition moving about. His mount seems to speak to him in growls and yips. He nods and spits in the Dancing Lights direction, then holds back for an opportunity while continuing his guttural cries for help.
The other Rider deftly maneuvers his Worg not only making the beast a harder target but then using the thing’s bulk to defend himself. The beast
Kirrg listening to the commands of his teammate sidesteps and hefts a fearsome blow at the Worg but finds his blow lands empty air.
The half-orc is then waylayed as the rider shoots an arrow only just grazing his cheek and the worg slams into him trying to bear him down. The cleric proves to strong to fall however but is bleeding from a bite wound.
Virishal scans her surroundings hoping for some forewarning of reinforcements. Across the courtyard emerging from one of the holes on the roof of a building she spies a large, winged four-legged creature.
[sblock=virishal] 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 [/sblock]
Sir Jonathan moves forward and attempts to unleash a fearsome blow upon the rider, but his aim is wrecked by the constantly moving worg-mount. The Goblin shrieks in surprise as another foe becomes visible.
Duroin, starting to feel his many wounds renews his assault lest he fall before hurting the beast. This time hammer and sword strike true inflicting bad wounds on the beast which howls in rage.






actions for round 3?


----------



## ethandrew (Sep 6, 2007)

AC: 17; HP: 33/42

A deep growl emanates from within Kirrg's body; frustration evident on his face. He reaches a hand up to feel the stream of blood trickling down his cheek. Turning around to see the arrow's origin, he steps to the side to gain his momentum and twirls his axe around aiming for the little runt who shot at him from behind.

Kirrg will 5' Step to K-9. There he will attack Goblin 1 with a 23, dealing 14 damage. 

Rhun, how far down is Duroin?


----------



## Rhun (Sep 6, 2007)

Duroin continues his assault, wishing he could get to the far side of the beast. Growling, and with blood flying from his own wounds, the dwarf continues his attacks.


AC21, HP17/45
Waraxe +7 (1d10+2/x3) AND (magic) Shorsword +7 (1d6+2/19-20) - ?


----------



## s@squ@tch (Sep 6, 2007)

*Virashil, Sorcerer 5, Hp: 21/21*

Virashil sees the monstrosity climb onto the roof of the southern building, and a chill enters her veins.  She studies the creature for a moment, trying to figure out if she has ever heard of anything that matches its description in her days.

"Hurry up with those stupid goblins -- we've got more company to the party -- on the south roof!" She screams to her companions from her invisible location.

She intones a few words of draconic, but no visible effect is seen.

----------------------------------------------------------------
OOC:

Knowledge(arcana) about the beast (+5)

Cast Mirror Image on self (4 images created)
Mirror Image (1d4+1=4) 

Spells left: 4/3/3

Spells active: Invisibility, Mage Armor


----------



## EvolutionKB (Sep 7, 2007)

*Sir Jonathan 55/55 hp DDP:  0/10*

Sir Jonathan, frowns as his blade is turned aside by the goblin.  He renews his attack, using his shield to block the holy light that briefly emanates from his blade.  He activates the magic of his helm, and a gap in the armor of the goblin becomes easier to see.  He looks up then to see the creature atop the roof.

Battle leader's charge granted(last remaining).  Attack using crusader's strike(hope that helps enough) I wanna hit this thing so I am using the helm instead of switching my stance.  NICE:  possible crit.  31 to hit, 5 damage, 11 damage healed to Duroin no crit, only a 13, so 5 damage My furious counterstrike may increase the damage if I get hit.  Spot check 13


----------



## hero4hire (Sep 7, 2007)

22 Creature on roof holds action
13 goblin2 aids another on his mounts ac fails, worg2 attacks Duroin possible crit not confirmed 5 damage, trip resisted
10 Kirrg attacks goblin1 as a non-action Goblin1 uses his mount for cover still a hit 14 damage
9 Goblin1 goblin2 aids another on his mounts attack fails, , worg1 attacks Kirrg missing
7 Virishal casts Mirror Image Knowledge arcana check passes enough to reveal it as a Manticore.
5 Sir Jonathan attack goblin2 as a non-action Goblin1 uses his mount for cover hit for 5 damage, heals 11 damage
4 Duroin Full attack worg2, 1st attack blocked by ride, 2nd hits for 6 damage
3 Four Hobgoblins and One Minotaur emerge from door I10

Summary
Virishal's Invisibility 19 rounds left
Virishal’s Mirror Image 4 images 49 rounds left
Duroin 22 damage
Kirrg 9 damage

The Creature on the roof looks on with the scene with a somewhat bored expression. 

The worg continues its attack on Duroin trying to drag the sturdy dwarf down and almost succeeding.

A deep growl emanates from within Kirrg's body; frustration evident on his face. He reaches a hand up to feel the stream of blood trickling down his cheek. Turning around to see the arrow's origin, he steps to the side to gain his momentum and twirls his axe around aiming for the little runt who shot at him from behind. The skilled rider tries to evade the blow but cannot and the ax takes a good hunk out of him.

The Worg mount snaps at Kirrg in retaliation but his thick armor protects him from the dagger sized fangs. 

Virashil sees the monstrosity climb onto the roof of the southern building, and a chill enters her veins. She studies the creature for a moment, trying to figure out if she has ever heard of anything that matches its description in her days. By its spiny tail and leonine features it could only be the dreaded Manticore. A creature that could hurl javelin sized quills from its tail.

"Hurry up with those stupid goblins -- we've got more company to the party -- on the south roof!" She screams to her companions from her invisible location.

She intones a few words of draconic, but no visible effect is seen.

Sir Jonathan, frowns as his blade is turned aside by the goblin. He renews his attack, using his shield to block the holy light that briefly emanates from his blade. He activates the magic of his helm, and a gap in the armor of the goblin becomes easier to see. He looks up then to see the creature atop the roof.

Duroin continues his assault, wishing he could get to the far side of the beast. Growling, and with blood flying from his own wounds, the dwarf continues his attacks. A viscous blow from his ax is somehow avoided but in doing so the rider could not have his mount avoid the sword. Another wound is opened on the Worg.

The door by the invisible Virishal crashes open and near half a dozen figures emerge. Armored Hobgoblins led by a Bull-Headed Minotaur!






actions?


----------



## Rhun (Sep 7, 2007)

Duroin curses his foe in the goblin tongue as he replants his feet, glad that his stout dwarven breeding has helped keep the wolf from dragging him to the ground. "Die you mangy beast! I shall make a cloak from your dirty hide!" Frustration shows on the dwarf's face as he works through another combination of attacks, hoping to strike a fatal blow.



I must say that I'm amazed the with the highest AC, Duroin is still getting hit every round. These worgs suck! Also H4h, I am sure you are including Duroin's +4 vrs trip attempts, but I thought I would mention just to be sure. 

AC21, HP23/45
Waraxe +7 (1d10+2/x3) AND (magic) Shortsword +7 (1d6+2/19-20) - ?


----------



## s@squ@tch (Sep 7, 2007)

*Virashil - Sorcerer 5, Hp: 21/21*

Seeing a large amount of enemies near her, Virashil seizes upon the opportunity to unleash some freezing hurt.  From her invisible vantage point, she intones a few words of draconic, causing her to become visible once again, but instead of one, there are 5 of her, and each then spews forth a roiling cloud of ice and snow that covers all of the foes in their paths.

[D]OOC[/D]
OOC: 

Convert 2nd level spell slot into dragon breath, 12hp, DC16 for half.  30' cone, with left edge along the '9' row.

Should hit all hobbies, Minotaur, and Worg/Goblin 1.
Ice Breath Round 3 (4d6=12) 

Bah -- average damage.
Spells left: 4/3/2


----------



## ethandrew (Sep 7, 2007)

AC: 17; HP: 33/42

A crazed smile crosses Kirrg's face, enthused by his success and his opponents failure, he hardly reacts when the doors burst open and issue forth more enemies than the group had anticipated. He turns and with a thought the metal soles of his boots quiver before emitting a pulse forward toward the new onrushers.

Standard Action, activate Boots of Stomping. Reflex save 13. 15' Cone, aiming at I-9, so that should affect the Minotaur; Hobs 1, 2, and maybe 3. If they fail they are thrown to the ground, prone, and take 2 non-lethal damage. If they're prone they auto-fail their reflex saves. Here's to hoping this works.


----------



## EvolutionKB (Sep 7, 2007)

*Sir Jonathan 55/55 hp DDP:  0/10*

Manuvers granted:  WRT, mountain hammer, battle leader's charge 

Drawing upon the strength of stone once more, Sir Jonathan focuses his energy on dropping the lupine.  "Go Kirrg, go!" he says as he urges the muscular priest onto further feats of speed.

Man I can't get a roll.  Moutain hammer on wolf.13 to hit, 17 damage if it does.  If the wolf is dropped by Durion, I attack the goblin instead.  WRT on Kirrg.  Furious counterstrike my alter my attack and damage.


----------



## s@squ@tch (Sep 7, 2007)

OOC:  What is the range on WRT?


----------



## EvolutionKB (Sep 8, 2007)

10'.  I had the same idea.


----------



## hero4hire (Sep 8, 2007)

22 Manticore holds action
13 goblin2 aids another on his mounts ac success, worg2 attacks Duroin possible crit not confirmed 8 damage, trip resisted
10 Kirrg activates Boots of Stomping Hobgoblin1 and Hobgoblin2 fall prone take 2 NL damage
9 Goblin1 aids another on his mounts attack success, worg1 attacks Kirrg for 8 damage trip resisted
7 Virishal converts 2cd level spell into breath weapon hitting Minotaur, Hobbies 2-4, worg1, and goblin1
5 Sir Jonathan attack worg2 with mountain hammer miss, wrt on Kirrg
4 Duroin Full attack worg2, 1st attack miss, 2nd hits, ride check fails to block, 3 damage
3 Hobgoblin1 gets up from prone, AoO from Kirrg does 13 damage felling him
 Hobgoblin2 gets up from prone and administers potion to hobgoblin1
Hobgoblin3 attacks virishal missing an image
Hobgoblin4 attacks virishal destroys an image
Minotaur full attacks virishal destroying 3 images (one was a crit too!!!)
Kirrg attacks goblin1 for 5 damage

Summary
Virishal's Invisibility gone
Virishal’s Mirror Image images all destroyed
Duroin 30 damage
Kirrg 17 damage
Hobgoblin1 prone but conscious

The Manticore continues to watch the fight from his perch. A bit more interested with the magical powers being displayed.

The Worg continues to ravage Duroin but still fails to bring it down. Its rider continues to focus on his defensive strategy.

A crazed smile crosses Kirrg's face, enthused by his success and his opponents’ failure; he hardly reacts when the doors burst open and issue forth more enemies than the group had anticipated. He turns and with a thought the metal soles of his boots quiver before emitting a pulse forward toward the new on rushers. The shockwave sends two of the Hobgoblin Warriors sprawling head over heels. 

The other Worg tries to bring Kirrg down but the orcish priest manages to stay up, but receives another gash for his efforts.

Seeing a large amount of enemies near her, Virashil seizes upon the opportunity to unleash some freezing hurt. From her invisible vantage point, she intones a few words of draconic, causing her to become visible once again, but instead of one, there are 5 of her, and each then spews forth a roiling cloud of ice and snow that covers all of the foes in their paths.

Drawing upon the strength of stone once more, Sir Jonathan focuses his energy on dropping the lupine.  "Go Kirrg, go!" he says as he urges the muscular priest onto further feats of speed.

Duroin curses his foe in the goblin tongue as he replants his feet, glad that his stout dwarven breeding has helped keep the wolf from dragging him to the ground. "Die you mangy beast! I shall make a cloak from your dirty hide!" Frustration shows on the dwarf's face as he works through another combination of attacks, hoping to strike a fatal blow. Again his ax cannot find its mark, for surely it would end the fight for the beast. But only the quickness of his shortblade can score another shallow cut along the worg’s haunches.

The first prone Hobgoblin tries to rise but is met with Kirrg’s Ax. A surely lethal blow and the Warrior collapses into a heap.

The second prone Hobgoblin scrambles to his fallen comrade and administers a healing salve grating his ally a reprieve from death’s door. The Hobby sputters and is awake.

The third hobby swings at virishal missing even her phantom images.

The Fourth finds his mark though and destroys an image as his sword cleaves through it.

Snorting in rage the Minotaur shakes icy frost from his horns and swings his massive ax at Virishal. She feels a breeze as he cleaves one image then another and finally inches form her tries to gore a third image. The Minotaur seems to smile and snorts steam from his nose into Virishal’s face as he sees the Elf finds herself bereft of her illusory doppelgangers.

Spurred by Jonathan’s words Kirrg clips the rider he faces with his ax. The small goblin looks like he can barely stay in the saddle from his wounds.


----------



## EvolutionKB (Sep 8, 2007)

*Sir Jonathan 55/55 hp DDP:  0/10*

manuver granted:  crusader's strike 

Sir Jonathan shows fear on his face.  He and his companions are surrounded by enemies.  Duroin is in dire straits.  The tough dwarf has almost dropped from his wounds.  Sir Jonathan cries out, "We are not yet beat, fight on!"

Swift action, change to martial sprit stance.  If the worg has been attacked already, I attack the worg, if not then the goblin.  Standard action, crusader's strike to heal Duroin again, stance healing to go to Durion as well.  This doesn't help us...nat one on attack fumble 17


----------



## ethandrew (Sep 9, 2007)

AC: 17; HP: 25/42

Pleased with the outcome, but annoyed by the constant barrage of attacks, Kirrg attempts to utilize the same tactic he just previously did. With a thought his boots pulse once more and emit forth a strong force.

Kirrg takes a step back and shouts out a challenge, "Moo-man, come fight a real warrior, unless you be scared of everyone but little elves. Mooooo!"

Boots of Stomping, same location, same people. I reeeeally wanna get that minotaur down. Reflex Save DC 13, any who fall take a whopping 1 point of damage. 5-Foot Step to M-8.


----------



## s@squ@tch (Sep 9, 2007)

*Virashil, Sorcerer 5, Hp: 21/21*

Somewhat frightened at the ferocity of the minotaur's attacks, she decides that discretion is the better part of valor.

She reaches into a pouch at her belt, quickly pulls out a wand, blows the minotaur a kiss, and says,"Incognis"

The elf suddenly disappears.

[D] [/d]
OOC:

Draw and use wand of invisibility (5 charges left)

Spells Active: Mage Armor

Spells left: 3/3/2


----------



## hero4hire (Sep 10, 2007)

22 Manticore holds action
13 Goblin2/Worg2 withdraw Kirrg still receives an AoO but it is blocked by ride check 
9 Goblin1/Worg1 withdraw no AoO
7 Virishal draws wand of invisibility and goes invisible.
5 Sir Jonathan miss!
4 Duroin 5 foot step to J7 Full attack on Minotaur, both hit for 4 and 6 damage
3 Hobgoblin1 gets up from prone and drinks a potion 
Hobgoblin2 drinks a potion
Hobgoblin3 attacks square H9 hits Virishal for 5 damage
Hobgoblin4 attacks square H9 miss due to concealment
Minotaur full attacks square H9 miss due to concealment
Kirrg activates Boots of Stomping Minotaur and Hobgoblin2 fall prone take 1 NL damage.

Summary
Minotaur prone
Hobgoblin2 prone
Virishal invisible
Virishal 5 damage
Duroin 30 damage
Kirrg 17 damage


Despite the Dwarf being obviously weakened, Goblins were never known for their courage. The Riders stops their mount from ravaging attacking and ride out of the courtyard, one easily sailing over a blow from Kirrg on his way out.

Somewhat frightened at the ferocity of the Minotaur’s attacks, she decides that discretion is the better part of valor.

She reaches into a pouch at her belt, quickly pulls out a wand, blows the Minotaur a kiss, and says,"Incognis" 

the elf suddenly disappears.

Sir Jonathan shows fear on his face.  He and his companions are surrounded by enemies.  Duroin is in dire straits.  The tough dwarf has almost dropped from his wounds.  Sir Jonathan cries out, "We are not yet beat, fight on!" Though his cry is well intended he is befuddled by the sudden withdrawal from the Worg-riders and takes a moment to compose himself.

Duroin doesn’t skip a beat and moves in and starts hammering at the Minotaur. Both his blows ring true but the Bull-man seems to blatantly ignore the injuries from the dwarf’s blows.

Two of the Hobgoblins drink more healing elixirs and the prone one gets back up. 
The other two focus their attacks on where they last saw Virishal as does the burly Man-Bull. One lucky shot from a Hobby’s sword clips the Elf’s arm the rest miss their mark.









actions?


----------



## Rhun (Sep 10, 2007)

Despite the bloody wounds lining the dwarf's body, Duroin knows that their success now is wholly based on being able to defeat their enemies quickly. He continues to hammer away at the massive minotaur.



AC21, HP15/45
Waraxe +7 (1d10+2/x3) AND (magic) Shortsword +7 (1d6+2/19-20) - ?

Also, 2d6 sneak attack should apply to both attacks vrs prone minotaur.


----------



## ethandrew (Sep 10, 2007)

AC: 17; HP: 25/42

Bolstered by the success of his boots, Kirrg ignores the threat of the measly hobgoblin before him and moves to finally help Duroin stand against such a foe. He swiftly maneuvers around the fallen boulders and Jonathan and places a hand the back of the stout dwarf, activating his belt with a thought.

Movement: L7-K6-J6 (20ft); Healing Belt: two charges, 3d8 for 22 hit points healed, 2 off max; Invisible Castle loves Duroin.

If anything changes, such as I'd take an AoO moving to Duroin, I'll accept that.


----------



## s@squ@tch (Sep 10, 2007)

*Virashil - Sorcerer 5, Hp: 16/21*

Gritting her teeth at the pain of the blow, Virashil realizes she needs to get the h#ll out of where she was standing -- surrounded by foes is not going to prolong her life as a sorcerer.

She quickly climbs over the rock to the north of her, and hurries to the wall of the building from where the worgs came out of.  

Turning to see her attackers still standing in the same spots, she quickly intones a few words of draconic and unleashes a gout of ice and snow at them.  The boulders and debris in the path of the storm seem to lessen the effect.


---------------------------------------------------------------------
 OOC:

Move to H6 (30' of movement), convert 2nd level spell slot into freezing breath, 30' cone, with the left hand edge being the diagonal I7/J8/K9.  Will hit all hobbies + minotaur.  11 damage, DC16 reflex for half.  This damage is horrid.

Freezing Breath, round 5 (4d6=11) 

Spells Active: Mage Armor

Spells left: 3/3/1


----------



## EvolutionKB (Sep 11, 2007)

*Sir Jonathan 55/55 hp DDP:  0/10*

Sir Jonathan moves around the back of Durion, hoping that he can dodge the minotaur's axe while it lay on the ground.  He taunts the minotaur, "Don't the let the horns fool you Kirrg, this isn't even a bull, she's a cow!"  He reverses his grip on his short sword, and activates his helm.  He thrusts his sword down, hoping for the tip of the blade to strike the earth underneath.

Leading the attack granted(last remaining).  Move to I7(I'll take that AoO before Kirrg, I still have the hp.)  Swift action activate helm of battle.  D'oh, a 3, hopefully a total of 18 hits this thing! 9 damage if it does. My attack roll and damage will change if I take damage from the AoO(I hope so).  If the attack hits, everybody after me gets a +4 on attacks for 1 round vs. the minotaur.  The healing from my stance goes to Duroin(2hp) as well.  H4H, I believe we came to the conclusion that my manuevers that affect my allies also affect me, so I should get the +4 bonus from Leading attack if it stands and provokes an AoO.  Also, don't forget when it stands we continue to get the +4 bonus from it being prone!


----------



## hero4hire (Sep 13, 2007)

22 Manticore holds action
13 Goblin2/Worg2 escape 
9 Goblin1/Worg1 escape
7 Virishal Move to H6, convert 2nd level spell slot into freezing breath, 30' cone 11 damage 
5 Sir Jonathan Move to I7 takes an AoO from prone Minotaur. Possible Crit! Oooo this could be really bad!!!!  Crit…not confirmed only 28 damage. (The crit would have been 84 points) Jonathan attacks w/ Leading the attack. Hit for 9 damage
4 Duroin Full attack on Minotaur, both hit 8 & 6 damage Minotaur dies
3 Hobgoblin1 5’ to J8 attack Duroin, miss
Hobgoblin2 drinks a potion gets up from prone
Hobgoblin3 move to I8 attacks Jonathan hits for 3 damage
Hobgoblin4 move to H8 attacks Jonathan hits for 4 damage
Kirrg moves to K6 (J6 costs 25’) and activates healing belt Duroin healed 22
1 Bugbear strides out from tower along a walkway and yells at the Manticore.
Manticore attacks with spikes. three hits for 5, 7, and 3 damage on Virishal, one miss on Jonathan, one hit on Kirrg for 4 damage, one miss on Duroin

Summary
Minotaur dead
Virishal 20 damage
Duroin 8 damage
Kirrg 21 damage
Jonathan 25 damage 10 pool

Gritting her teeth at the pain of the blow, Virashil realizes she needs to get the h#ll out of where she was standing -- surrounded by foes is not going to prolong her life as a sorcerer.

She quickly climbs over the rock to the north of her, and hurries to the wall of the building from where the worgs came out of. 

Turning to see her attackers still standing in the same spots, she quickly intones a few words of draconic and unleashes a gout of ice and snow at them. The boulders and debris in the path of the storm seem to lessen the effect.

Sir Jonathan moves around the back of Durion, hoping that he can dodge the Minotaur’s axe while it lay on the ground.  He taunts the Minotaur, "Don't the let the horns fool you Kirrg, this isn't even a bull, she's a cow!"  He reverses his grip on his short sword, and activates his helm.  He thrusts his sword down, hoping for the tip of the blade to strike the earth underneath. Before he can strike the angry Minotaur’s ax nearly chops the hero in half. Only the luck of the gods and a glint from his sword that throws off the blow at the last second saves his life. Still the blow was massive, proving you mess with the bull you get the horn. Still Jonathan valiantly drives his sword into rawhide opening up the Monster’s defenses for his allies.

Despite the bloody wounds lining the dwarf's body, Duroin knows that their success now is wholly based on being able to defeat their enemies quickly. He continues to hammer away at the massive Minotaur. The thing lets out a gurgling death cry and slumps to the ground.

Undeterred by the Minotaur’s death the Hobby Soldiers press forward and score minor hits.

Bolstered by the success of his boots, Kirrg ignores the threat of the measly hobgoblin before him and moves to finally help Duroin stand against such a foe. He swiftly maneuvers around the fallen boulders and Jonathan and places a hand the back of the stout dwarf, activating his belt with a thought.

A menacing bugbear with a huge Morningstar appears on a walkway from the tower.









“I paid good gold for your services Monster. Attack those fools. We are the Red Hand. We do not know defeat!” He yells to the Manticore.
Manticore growls in guttural common “So be it!” and with a flick of his tail a half dozen javelin sized spikes fly towards the group. They seem to be mostly aimed at the dragon breathed Elvin lass. Kirrg and especially Virishal are hit from the barrage






actions?


----------



## s@squ@tch (Sep 13, 2007)

*Virashil, Sorcerer 5, Hp: 1/21*

Virashil's relief at the sight of the minotaur being put down is short lived, as she sees the Manticore's master burst out onto the second story walkway and bark at the manticore.

Moments later, she sees javelin sized spikes rapidly bridging the gap between her and the beast.  Almost as if in slow motion, her slight body is impaled by three of the spikes and she is almost knocked off her feet and unconscious.  She struggles to pull the spikes from her leg, chest and shoulder.

Realizing that another volley would kill her, she moves into the shadow of the building for cover and pulls out a small vial from her belt, quickly drinking the contents.  The almond flavored liquid quickly makes her feel better, as well as closing a few of the gaping wounds from the spikes.

After seeing Jonathan attack the hobgoblin, she feels a surge of divine power surge through her, allowing her the energy to swiftly act once again.

Looking around, in the relative safety of the corner of the building, she reaches down into her belt pouch and pulls out another vial of the sweet, almond flavored liquid.  This one doesn't taste as potent, but it still staunches the flow of blood from several of her wounds.


[D]La A[/D]
OOC:

Move to F7, drink potion of CLW
Virashil drinking CLW potion (1d8+1=6) 

Bringing her to 7/21 hp.

On WRT turn, drink another CLW potion

CLW Potion (1d8+1=3) 

Bringing her to 10/21.  


Spells slots left: 3/3/1

Spells currently active: Mage Armor


----------



## Rhun (Sep 13, 2007)

Although tempted to try and dive past the hobgoblins to reach the bugbear, Duroin realizes that despite his skill in tumbling, it may be a bit outside of his abilities to successfully accomplish said feat. Instead, he bellows a warcry and brings axe and sword to bear against the line of hobbies, hoping to strike them down. All the while the dwarf keeps his keen eyes open for any speeding projectiles from the manticore.



Attack vrs hobgob in I8, and if he should fall from the waraxe, Duroin will direct his Shortsword at the hobgob in G8. Also, not sure if the manticore has precise shot or not, but if he doesn't he should suffer a -4 to spike Duroin and Jonathon since we are in melee.

AC20 (21 vrs _dodge_ target: Manticore), HP37/45
Waraxe +7 (1d10+2/x3) AND (magic) Shortsword +7 (1d6+2/19-20) - ?


----------



## ethandrew (Sep 13, 2007)

AC: 17; HP: 21/42

Kirrg takes a thorn to the thigh and grimaces. It's becoming more difficult to ignore the accumulation of wounds as blood drips across his armor from various locales. He steps forward, hoping to stay behind the cover of the rock in front of him and brings his greataxe up high, and swinging it down on top of his hobgoblin foe.

5' Step to K7, then attack Hob1 for 18, with damage being 11.

If this Hob is downed, I will move however far I need to in order to attack any hob.


----------



## EvolutionKB (Sep 14, 2007)

*Sir Jonathan 30/55 hp DDP:  10/10*

Sir Jonathan thanks Heironeous for the new armor he acquired from the last hobgoblins he fought.  If not for the new armor, he would probably be cleaved in two from the minotaur's axe.  Luckily only half his ribs were broken.  He thrusts out with his sword, towards the belly of the one that one nearest Virashil.  Holy silver light emanates from his blade.  His blade scrapes off the hob's armor and he doubles over in pain as the pain hits him.  He grits his teeth and says, "Go Vira!  Retreat to the building!"  Jonathan also then takes a step backward.

Manuver's granted:  Crusader's strike, leading the attack, WRT Attack using Crusader's strike:  Bloody Hells!  Another 3!  Only a 14 to hit, 11 damage, 6 damage healed WRT on Vira!  Act again on Init 4! 5' step to J6.  Final hp for my turn 20/55


----------



## s@squ@tch (Sep 14, 2007)

OOC: I am assuming that the double doors that the worgs came out of (N5/O5) are still swung wide open?


----------



## hero4hire (Sep 14, 2007)

s@squ@tch said:
			
		

> OOC: I am assuming that the double doors that the worgs came out of (N5/O5) are still swung wide open?




wide open


----------



## hero4hire (Sep 15, 2007)

7 Virishal Move to F7, drink potion of CLW 6 healed
5 Sir Jonathan Attack using Crusader's strike, MISS! WRT on Virashil, Move to J6. (Costs 15’ due to difficult terrain). 3 AoO all MISS!
4 Duroin full attack hits goblin3 with war-axe for 3 damage. Possible fumble recovered w/ short-sword. (You are an additional +1 vs. Goblinoids)
 Virishal drinks another CLW potion 3 healed
3 Hobgoblin1 attack Duroin, hit for 3 damage
Hobgoblin2 moves to K7 attacks Kirrg hit for 5 damage
Hobgoblin3 moves to I7 attacks Duroin MISS!
Hobgoblin4 move to G7 attacks Virishal hit for 6 damage
Kirrg moves to K7 blocked, attack Hobgoblin2 MISS!
1 Bugbear moves back into tower
Manticore attacks with spikes. (attacking into melee has been included when appropriate) Duroin missed twice. Jonathan hit twice for 3 and 5 damage, Kirrg hit once for 7 damage.

Summary
Virishal 17 damage
Duroin 11 damage
Kirrg 31 damage
Jonathan 35 damage 8 pool

Virashil's relief at the sight of the Minotaur being put down is short lived, as she sees the Manticore's master burst out onto the second story walkway and bark at the Manticore.

Moments later, she sees javelin sized spikes rapidly bridging the gap between her and the beast. Almost as if in slow motion, her slight body is impaled by three of the spikes and she is almost knocked off her feet and unconscious. She struggles to pull the spikes from her leg, chest and shoulder.

Realizing that another volley would kill her, she moves into the shadow of the building for cover and pulls out a small vial from her belt, quickly drinking the contents. The almond flavored liquid quickly makes her feel better, as well as closing a few of the gaping wounds from the spikes.

Sir Jonathan thanks Heironeous for the new armor he acquired from the last hobgoblins he fought.  If not for the new armor, he would probably be cleaved in two from the Minotaur’s axe.  Luckily only half his ribs were broken.  He thrusts out with his sword, towards the belly of the one that one nearest Virashil.  Holy silver light emanates from his blade.  His blade scrapes off the hob's armor and he doubles over in pain as the pain hits him.  He grits his teeth and says, "Go Vira!  Retreat to the building!"  Jonathan also then takes a step backward. Unfortunately he neglected to remember the Giant’s skeleton mixed in with the debris. He almost loses his footing on the Giant shinbone. A barrage of blows comes from Hobbies seizing the opportunity of the Knight’s tactical error. But all glance of his armor as he rights himself.

After hearing Jonathan, she feels a surge of divine power surge through her, allowing her the energy to swiftly act once again.

Looking around, in the relative safety of the corner of the building, she reaches down into her belt pouch and pulls out another vial of the sweet, almond flavored liquid. This one doesn't taste as potent, but it still staunches the flow of blood from several of her wounds.

Although tempted to try and dive past the hobgoblins to reach the bugbear, Duroin realizes that despite his skill in tumbling, it may be a bit outside of his abilities to successfully accomplish said feat. Instead, he bellows a war cry and brings axe and sword to bear against the line of hobbies, hoping to strike them down. All the while the dwarf keeps his keen eyes open for any speeding projectiles from the Manticore.
He hits one Hobgoblin with his ax, the blade fails to penetrate the armor but the sheer force and weight of the ax is enough to do some damage. He attempts to follow up with his shortsword but the grip is now slick with a combination of blood. His and Worg blood. However he manages to keep a hold of the blade.

The Hobby in front of Duroin scores a shallow would along the Dwarf’s thigh. Duroin realizes these are indeed trained warriors. Perhaps even more skilled then the Hobbies they met in the ambush.

The potion loving Hobby maneuvers next to Duroin and attacks Kirrg with a hack of his sword, leaving the Cleric with another puncture wound.

The next Hobby moves in pursuit of Jonathan but changes his mind at the last moment to attack Duroin. His indecision proves to be his undoing and his poorly planned blow misses widely.

The last of the foursome rounds the corner after the frost spewing sorceress. Again Virishal leaks life-fluid, this time from cold steel.

Kirrg takes a thorn to the thigh and grimaces. It's becoming more difficult to ignore the accumulation of wounds as blood drips across his armor from various locales. He steps forward, hoping to stay behind the cover of the rock in front of him and brings his great axe up high, and swinging it down on top of his hobgoblin foe but finds his way and his retaliatory blow blocked by the Hobby in front of him.

The Bugbear leader makes his way back into the safety of the tower, confident his Minions will deal with the threat.

From his perch the Manticore throws another volley of spear-like quills.
Only Duroin whose keen reflexes allowed him to avoid the volley and Virishal who no longer was an open target remained unharmed.






Actions?


----------



## EvolutionKB (Sep 15, 2007)

*Sir Jonathan 20/55 8/10 DDP*

Leading the Attack granted 

Sir Jonathan braces his feet, thinking of the impossible strength of the mountains, standing tall in the face of strong wind and driving rains.  He thrusts his sword at the goblin near him, hoping to draw it off of Duroin's flank.

Attack hobby number 3.  Using stone power for a -4 on the attack roll.  Healing goes to me this time.23 to hit, 7 damage Finally a hit!  If I can 5' step to I7 or I6 I will.


----------



## hero4hire (Sep 15, 2007)

I6 would cost 10' of movement and provoke 2 AoO. (You suffered 3 last round. I was amazed they all missed) I7 might be doable if you slay Hob3 who is in I7.


----------



## ethandrew (Sep 15, 2007)

AC: 17; HP: 11/42

Bloodied and battered, Kirrg side steps around his latest foe, opening him up to the manticore in order to get more of an advantage to strike a blow true. Despite the pain coursing through his massive body and his blood pooling amongst rubble, he swings his axe hard and fast.

Okay, here goes. 5' Step to L7 to flank Hob2. Then attack Hob2 with a 23 dealing 12 if it hits. Then hope he isn't downed by thorns and swords before then.


----------



## EvolutionKB (Sep 15, 2007)

I'll move to I7 if he falls.  If not I'll stand my ground.


----------



## s@squ@tch (Sep 15, 2007)

*Virashil, Sorcerer 5, Hp: 4/21*

"You will die for that," Virashil spits as she regains her balance.  

Realizing that the hobgoblin could gut her as she unleashes her magick upon him, she keeps her eyes open and does her best to keep her concentration on her magick AND on the hobgoblin.

Successfully dodging his blows, her incantation unleashes three bolts of silver that quickly streak into the hobgoblins body.  

A smile escapes Virashil's bloody lips.

[D]ddd[/D]
OOC:

Cast Magic Missile Defensively on Hob4, DC16 for Cast Defensively.

Magic Missile Cast Defensively check (1d20+7=21) 

Magic Missile Damage on Hob4 (3d4+3=9) 

Spells remaining: 3/2/1

Spells active: Mage Armor


----------



## Rhun (Sep 15, 2007)

Duroin growls low as the hobgoblins blade opens the wound in his leg; he didn't like being surrounded by these veteren warriors. Stepping between two of the hobgoblins, Duroin presses his attack, axe and sword working in harmony as he sends them toward the foe in a high-low pattern.


5' step to I8, attack H3 if he is still standing, H1 if not.
AC20 (21 vrs dodge target: Manticore), HP34/45
Waraxe +8 (1d10+2/x3) AND (magic) Shortsword +8 (1d6+2/19-20) - ?; includes +1 vrs. goblinoids.


----------



## hero4hire (Sep 16, 2007)

5 Jonathan attacks hob3 Using stone power for a -4 on the attack roll dmg from pool dealt to 8 temp HP. Hits for 7 dmg. Hob3 drops. Jonathan 5’ step to I7
4 Duroin 5 foot step to I8, full attack hobgoblin1 miss w/ ax, hit w/ sword 5 damage.
Virishal magic missile defensively delivering 9 dmg to Hob4
3 Hobgoblin1 attack Duroin, Hit for 10 damage 
Hobgoblin2 attacks Kirrg hit for 7 damage
Hobgoblin4 attacks Virishal MISS!
Kirrg moves to L7 (no flank due to Duroin moving), attack Hobgoblin2 for 12 damage.
1 Manticore attacks with spikes.  Duroin is missed twice (one confirmed fumble! Hits Hob1 for 9 dmg Hob1 drops) Jonathan is missed twice (one unconfirmed fumble), Kirrg hit once for 4 damage.

Summary
Virishal 17 damage
Duroin 21 damage
Kirrg 35 damage
Jonathan 33 damage


Sir Jonathan braces his feet, thinking of the impossible strength of the mountains, standing tall in the face of strong wind and driving rains. He thrusts his sword at the goblin near him, hoping to draw it off of Duroin's flank. One swift sword-stroke fells the soldier and the Knight moves to stand over his fallen foe.

Duroin growls low as the hobgoblins blade opens the wound in his leg; he didn't like being surrounded by these veteran warriors. Stepping between two of the hobgoblins, Duroin presses his attack, axe and sword working in harmony as he sends them toward the foe in a high-low pattern.
The ax goes a bit too high but the sword lands true. The Hobby staggers back, but still has fight in his eyes.

"You will die for that," Virashil spits as she regains her balance.  

Realizing that the hobgoblin could gut her as she unleashes her magick upon him, she keeps her eyes open and does her best to keep her concentration on her magick AND on the hobgoblin.

Successfully dodging his blows, her incantation unleashes three bolts of silver that quickly streak into the hobgoblins body.  

A smile escapes Virashil's bloody lips. This slowly fades as she sees the Goblinoid lurch forward through wisps of steam left by the evaporating frost. Though unsteady her foe remains on his feet!

The Hobgoblin sparring with Duroin rams his sword deep into the dwarf’s shoulder. Pain lances down Duroin’s arm and he almost drops his ax.

The Hobgoblin facing Kirrg rams his pommel into the Orc’s nose, breaking it, blood starts to flow freely making it hard for the Cleric to breathe.

The Hobgoblin facing Virishal brings his sword down onto the Elf. But his blow is weak and is deflected by Virishal’s Ward-Armor. 

Bloodied and battered, Kirrg side steps around his latest foe, opening him up to the Manticore, in order to strike true. Despite the pain coursing through his massive body and his blood pooling amongst rubble, he swings his axe hard and fast. His aim is true and the ax lands in his foe’s midsection and nearly takes him from his feet. But somehow the Hobgoblin remains standing, perhaps on his last legs though.

Another volley is unleashed from above. The now open Kirrg is struck again, but so is the Hobgoblin fighting Duroin. The hobgoblin falls face-forward; a boney shaft protrudes from the back of his skull.







Actions?


----------



## s@squ@tch (Sep 16, 2007)

*Virashil, Sorcerer 5, Hp: 4/21*

"Durion, help me!" Virashil shouts as she sees the hobgoblin in front of her miraculously still standing.

She drops her longbow to the ground, and unsheaths her longsword. "Recognize this?"  She says,"I took it off the frozen corpse of one of your dead comrades."  
Virashil concentrates on preventing him from landing a blow, to the detriment of her own attack.  She feints and reacts to any movement by the hog-faced whelp, getting in a thrust of her own.



[D]ddd[/D]OOC:

If Virashil acts before Duroin, I would want her to draw her longsword and threaten the hobbie -- if she acts after Duroin, she would be on total defense, for her sole intent is to set Duroin up for a sneak attack and flank.

Drop longbow on ground, draw longsword.  Likely miss with a 10, and the +2 flanking bonus of Duroin would not be enough to change it, but at least Duroin gets sneak attack goodness and flanking bonus this round. 

Fighting Defensively: +2 dodge bonus to AC, making it 19 this round, or Complete Defense: +4 dodge bonus to AC, making it 21.
Fighting defensively attack hob4 (1d20-1=10)


----------



## hero4hire (Sep 16, 2007)

s@squ@tch said:
			
		

> OOC: Total Defense: +2 dodge bonus to AC, making it 19 this round.




Total Defense or Fighting Defensively? Total Defense is _+4 Dodge_ _to AC_. Fighting Defensively is _+2 Dodge to AC, -4 to Attack Rolls_.


----------



## s@squ@tch (Sep 16, 2007)

Fixed - thanks!


----------



## Rhun (Sep 16, 2007)

At Virashil's cry, Duroin rushes to aid his elven companions, moving across the rubble-strewn courtyard. As he comes up behind the hobgoblin, he swings his Waraxe in a downward chop meant to end the goblinoid's life.


Move to H7, attack H4
AC20 (21 vrs dodge target: Manticore), HP24/45
Waraxe +10 (1d10+2/x3); includes +1 vrs. goblinoids.


----------



## EvolutionKB (Sep 16, 2007)

*Sir Jonathan 22/55 hp  0/10 DDP*

Sir Jonathan steps up toward Kirrg, flanking the hobgoblin he was fighting.  He feints a thrust at the things hamstring, then thrusts for the gap in the creature's armor underneath it's arm as it turns and notices him.  "Heironeous grants you strength Kirrg, make for the door where the wolves came from!"




Battle leader's charge granted(Sorry last round I quoted the wrong manuver, mountain hammer not leading the attack, that was granted the round before).  5' step to J7, flanking with Kirrg.  Using mountain hammer on the hob in K7.  Healing to Kirrg if it hits.  That had better be one dead hobby.  27 to hit, 20 damage total!  Do I have cover from where the manticore currently is and from my spot in J7?  It looks like it to me.


----------



## ethandrew (Sep 16, 2007)

AC: 17; HP: 7/42

Kirrg watches in joy as Sir Jonathan's sword skewers the hobgoblin in front of him. He takes the opportunity to run through the doors into the building. Once there he leans back against the wall and focuses upon his healing powers.

Assuming Hob2 is down, Kirrg will move into the building via: M7, N6, N5, M5. Once there he will spend a turn attempt to activate his Sacred Boost Feat (Complete Divine): Any healing spell cast before the end of his next turn is maximized with no adjustments to spell level or casting time.

Of course, if Hob2 is _not_ down, Kirrg will attack once before retreating to the same location. Assuming the flank is still active, 2 Power Attack for a miss with 14 that won't deal 11 damage.


----------



## hero4hire (Sep 17, 2007)

Initiatives

5 Jonathan 5' step to J7,  Using mountain hammer on the hob2 for 20 damage healing Kirrg 2 HP. Hob2 falls
4 Virishal draw weapon fight defensively, miss!
Duroin Move to H7, attacks Hob4 for 14 damage Hob4 falls (actually +12 to hit w/ flank) 
3 Kirrg moves to M5 activates Sacred Boost
1 Manticore attacks with spikes. Duroin missed 3 times, Jonathan hit 3 times (link is http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=1270394 just so you don’t think I hosed you on purpose) for 25 damage, then moves to N/O-6/7

Summary
Virishal 17 damage
Duroin 21 damage
Kirrg 33 damage
Jonathan 48 damage 10 pool

Sir Jonathan steps up toward Kirrg, flanking the hobgoblin he was fighting.  He feints a thrust at the things hamstring, then thrusts for the gap in the creature's armor underneath its arm as it turns and notices him.  "Heironeous grants you strength Kirrg, make for the door where the wolves came from!" He brings his short-blade up with terrific force, cutting clean through from armpit to neck bone.

Virishal drops her longbow to the ground, and unsheathes her longsword. "Recognize this?"  She says,"I took it off the frozen corpse of one of your dead comrades."  
Virashil concentrates on preventing him from landing a blow, to the detriment of her own attack.  She feints and reacts to any movement by the hog-faced whelp, getting in a thrust of her own.

At Virashil's cry, Duroin rushes to aid his Elvin companions, moving across the rubble-strewn courtyard. As he comes up behind the hobgoblin, he swings his War-axe in a downward chop meant to end the goblinoid's life. The Ax buries itself deep into the sloped forehead splitting it like an overripe melon.

Kirrg watches in joy as Sir Jonathan's sword skewers the hobgoblin in front of him. He takes the opportunity to run through the doors into the building. Once there he leans back against the wall and focuses upon his healing powers.

The Manticore unleashes another volley from his lofty perch. Duroin tumbles this way and that to avoid the deadly spikes. Jonathan finds out too late the boulder does little to protect him from the three new spikes protruding from his chest... The Beast then soars down in front of the doors, barring any further retreat.






Actions?


----------



## EvolutionKB (Sep 17, 2007)

*Sir Jonathan 7/55 hp 10/10 DDP*

Sir Jonathan drops the hobgoblin in front of him, and cries in elation as his friend is able to retreat to the building behind them.  No sooner than that, the cry of elation turns to pain as the manticore impales him on three of it's tail spikes.  Sir Jonathan know what he must do.  He moves forward to the corner near the opening of the building, the endurance of stone building within him in every step forward.  He thrusts his blade at the manticore and then cries out, "We need to hurry and drop this thing before it kills us all!"

Mountain hammer, leading the attack, battle leader's charge granted Move to M7.  Attack with mountain hammer.  I wanted to use battle leader's charge, but unfortuneately due to the amount of damage I've taken, I'll drop at the end of the round unless I use stone power feat to get temp hp.  Hopefully next round then I'll be able to heal myself with Crusader's strike.  Oops forgot to subtract stone power so that is a 14 to hit, 19 damage


----------



## Rhun (Sep 17, 2007)

Duroin shakes his head in disbelief as Sir Jonathon rushes the winged beast instead of seeking cover. Confounded knights! Still, Duroin can't abandon his companion to almost certain death. The dwarf darts forward, activating his boots to speed him on his way. He rushes in with his waraxe leading the way...



Move to M8 (using 1 charge from boots I believe), attack manticore
AC20 (21 vrs dodge target: Manticore), HP24/45
Waraxe +9 (1d10+2/x3)


----------



## s@squ@tch (Sep 17, 2007)

*Virashil, Sorcerer 5, Hp: 4/21*

A wave of relief rushes through Virashil's small form as she sees Duroin's axe head cleave through the skull of the foul brute.  Normally, such gore would have sickened her, but the past day of combat has hardened her somewhat.

The familiar sound of spikes rushing through the air precedes what sounds like a small dragon approaching by air -- the sight of the manticore gliding down to land in front of the doors where Kirrg just went is quite menancing.

Seeing the large wounds present on each party member, it is clear that unless something miraculous happens, there may be a friendly casualty this day.

Leaving her bow for a moment, Virashil moves to the side to get a clear shot at the manticore, clutches her amulet around her neck and begins a familiar incantation in draconic and then points towards the foul manticore.

A red, coruscating ray shoots out of her finger and impales the hide of the beast, sapping the giant beast of its strength.

[D]------[/D]
 Move to F6

Empowered Ray of Enfeeblement on Manticore - 6 +3 (empowerment) = 9 strength drained. (1 use of spellshard left)

Ranged Touch attack vs. Manticore (Ray of Enfeeblement) (1d20+5=12) 
Ray of Enfeeblement on Manticore (1d6+2=6) 

Spells remaining: 3/1/1

Spells active: Mage Armor


----------



## ethandrew (Sep 17, 2007)

AC: 17; HP: 7/42

His brief respite over, Kirrg hears the pervasive _whoosh_ of the manticore as it flies down to pin him in. Before it can move inside to attack with any more of the confounding thorns, he rushes to get into one of the half-enclosed room, protecting him for a few seconds more. Once there, he clutches his father's symbol, tighter than usual, and casts his much needed spell. As the healing power courses through his veins, Kirrg sighs in relief. "Manticore, we wish not to harm you, only your masters. We have not attacked you yet for this reason alone. We can pay you more than what your masters are to help us destroy them."

Move to K3, swap out my Silence spell for a Cure Moderate Wounds, healing my 21 Hit Points due to the Sacred Boost's Maximizing. Then a mighty bluff check versus its sense motive check of 9. Obviously Kirrg is not a practiced liar.


----------



## hero4hire (Sep 18, 2007)

Initiatives

5 Jonathan Move to M7. Attack with mountain hammer, MISS! Stone Power offsets Damage Pool.
4 Virishal Move to F6, Empowered Ray of Enfeeblement on Manticore - 6 +3 (empowerment) = 9 strength drained. (1 use of spellshard left)
Duroin Move to M8 (using 1 charge from boots), attack manticore, MISS!
3 Kirrg Move to K3, swap out Silence spell for a Cure Moderate Wounds, healing 21 Hit Points, Bluff as a Move action FAILS
1 Manticore full attack..All miss! Possible fumble avoided.

Summary
Virishal 17 damage
Duroin 21 damage
Kirrg 12 damage
Jonathan 48 damage  


Sir Jonathan drops the hobgoblin in front of him, and cries in elation as his friend is able to retreat to the building behind them.  No sooner than that, the cry of elation turns to pain as the manticore impales him on three of its tail spikes.  Sir Jonathan knows what he must do.  He moves forward to the corner near the opening of the building, the endurance of stone building within him in every step forward.  He thrusts his blade at the manticore and then cries out, "We need to hurry and drop this thing before it kills us all!" Unfortunately his strength fails him and the blade is turned aside by the Manticore’s thick hide.
A wave of relief rushes through Virashil's small form as she sees Duroin's axe head cleave through the skull of the foul brute. Normally, such gore would have sickened her, but the past day of combat has hardened her somewhat.

The familiar sound of spikes rushing through the air precedes what sounds like a small dragon approaching by air -- the sight of the manticore gliding down to land in front of the doors where Kirrg just went is quite menacing.

Seeing the large wounds present on each party member, it is clear that unless something miraculous happens, there may be a friendly casualty this day.

Leaving her bow for a moment, Virashil moves to the side to get a clear shot at the manticore, clutches her amulet around her neck and begins a familiar incantation in draconic and then points towards the foul manticore.

A red, coruscating ray shoots out of her finger and impales the hide of the beast, sapping the giant beast of its strength.
Duroin shakes his head in disbelief as Sir Jonathon rushes the winged beast instead of seeking cover. Confounded knights! Still, Duroin can't abandon his companion to almost certain death. The dwarf darts forward, activating his boots to speed him on his way. He rushes in with his war axe leading the way...Again the beast’s hide protects it from harm.
His brief respite over, Kirrg hears the pervasive _whoosh_ of the manticore as it flies down to pin him in. Before it can move inside to attack with any more of the confounding thorns, he rushes to get into one of the half-enclosed room, protecting him for a few seconds more. Once there, he clutches his father's symbol, tighter than usual, and casts his much needed spell. As the healing power courses through his veins, Kirrg sighs in relief. "Manticore, we wish not to harm you, only your masters. We have not attacked you yet for this reason alone. We can pay you more than what your masters are to help us destroy them."

The Manticore ignores Kirrg and tries to eviscerate the duo in front of him. However the monster’s strength has left him due to the sorceries of Virishal. None of his claws find their mark and he seems unsteady on his feet.






Actions?


----------



## ethandrew (Sep 18, 2007)

AC: 17; HP: 30/42

Kirrg feels bolstered by his rejuvenated body, and he turns his corner and races to face the manticore. "Wait for me, Duroin and Jonathan, let me have at it!" With a feral scream he brings his axe down heavy and hard, knowing his target strikes true.

Move 20': K4, L4, M4, N5. Smite Attack (+4 Attack, +5 Damage), Power Attack 1, Flank, +12 to Hit, 1d12+11 Damage: And a sure-fire hit, but a wussy swing for 30 to Hit and 14 Damage.


----------



## Rhun (Sep 18, 2007)

Hearing Kirrg's roar, Duroin takes a few steps as he again raises his weapons, setting up a possible flanking scenario as Kirrg emerges from the ruined stables. The dwarf slashes at the massive beast with both axe and sword, aiming for vital spots in the creature's anatomy.



Delay to move/attack in unison with Kirrg, 5' step to N8, full attack vrs Manticore
AC21 (dodge), HP24/45
Waraxe +9 (1d10+2/x3) +2d6 sneak attack AND (magic) Shorsword +9 (1d6+2/19-20) - ? + 2d6 sneak attack


----------



## hero4hire (Sep 18, 2007)

Ah I see I goofed and put Duroin at M6 and he stated M8


----------



## s@squ@tch (Sep 18, 2007)

*Virashil, Sorcerer 5, Hp: 4/21*

Virashil leans backward against the wall behind her, propping herself up temporarily, as the exploits of the day so far have drained her.  She sheathes her longsword, as the melee threat has been dealt with.

Her magic abilities being mostly drained, she reaches into her belt pouch for the last remaining vial of the healing liquid inside.

Clutching it to her mouth, she drinks deeply from the vial.  Then immediately chokes a bit,"GAH," this potion doesn't quite taste like what it should.  She is going to track down the merchant she bought this from when she gets a chance -- _ That snake oil salesman is going to freeze for this.  _, she thinks to herself.

[D]ddd[/D]
OOC:

Holy lemon of a potion, batman!  2 hp of healing.

CLW potion, round 5 (1d8+1=2)


----------



## EvolutionKB (Sep 19, 2007)

*Sir Jonathan 7/55 0/10 DDP*

Sir Jonathan smiles at Virashil's tactics, her magic drained the creature's strength.  He was sure it would rake him with it's deadly claws.  They just instead just scrape upon his armor.  He cries to his friends, "Let's finish this beast!"   He thrusts with his blade toward the creature's vulnerable throat.




WRT granted Leading the attack towards against the manticore.  If it hits all other people in the Init after me get a +4 to attack it(sweet for flanking sneak attacking Duroin).19 to hit, 9 damage, +4 to all allies attacks The next ranged attack that come will now be subject to my chronocharm, granting a +4 dodge bonus to AC as an immediate action.  Healing to me, should be at 9 hp at the end of my turn.


----------



## hero4hire (Sep 20, 2007)

Initiatives

5 Jonathan attack with Leading the attack hit for 9 damage
4 Virishal  Imbibes potion 2hp healed
Duroin delays
3 Kirrg Move to  N5. Smite Attack (+4 Attack, +5 Damage), Power Attack 1, Flank, +16 to Hit, 1d12+11 Damage: And a sure-fire hit, but a wussy swing for 34 to Hit and 14 Damage.
5' step to N8, full attack vs Manticore
Waraxe +11 (1d10+2/x3) +2d6 sneak attack AND (magic) Shorsword +11 (1d6+2/19-20) - ? + 2d6 sneak attack (I didn’t know where the extra +2 came from to make them BOTH +9/+9 instead of +7/+7 while flanking, but both hit anyway) 12 damage and 15 damage
1 Manticore full action to withdraw but you still get AoOs killing it.

Summary
Virishal 15 damage
Duroin 21 damage
Kirrg 12 damage
Jonathan 46 damage

Sir Jonathan smiles at Virashil's tactics, her magic drained the creature's strength.  He was sure it would rake him with it's deadly claws.  They just instead just scrape upon his armor.  He cries to his friends, "Let's finish this beast!"   He thrusts with his blade toward the creature's vulnerable throat. The slash cuts deep and exposes the Manticore to his allies.

Virashil leans backward against the wall behind her, propping herself up temporarily, as the exploits of the day so far have drained her.  She sheathes her longsword, as the melee threat has been dealt with.

Her magic abilities being mostly drained, she reaches into her belt pouch for the last remaining vial of the healing liquid inside.

Clutching it to her mouth, she drinks deeply from the vial.  Then immediately chokes a bit,"GAH," this potion doesn't quite taste like what it should.  She is going to track down the merchant she bought this from when she gets a chance -- _ That snake oil salesman is going to freeze for this.  _, she thinks to herself.

Kirrg feels bolstered by his rejuvenated body, and he turns his corner and races to face the manticore. "Wait for me, Duroin and Jonathan, let me have at it!" With a feral scream he brings his axe down heavy and hard, knowing his target strikes true. Despite an awkward angle the axeblade hits hard, harder then a normal warrior could muster at such an angle. The Beast howls in rage as it oozes ichor.

Hearing Kirrg's roar, Duroin takes a few steps as he again raises his weapons, setting up a possible flanking scenario as Kirrg emerges from the ruined stables. The dwarf slashes at the massive beast with both axe and sword, aiming for vital spots in the creature's anatomy.

Both weapons tear into the creature’s loins and it howls again this time in agony.

Panicking the creature wobbly tries to take flight away from the barrage of attacks, which only brings the Manticore more pain. Pain and death as it takes to the air and is rained upon by axes and short-swords.

It lies dead in a massive heap unmoving but still pool blood from many wounds.

No Map update needed as we are out of initiative mode. It is humurous to me that when you guys fight soldiers and the like you seem to have a hard time and then when a big bad monster shows you layeth the smack down on thier candy @$$. 

Actions?


----------



## s@squ@tch (Sep 20, 2007)

*Virashil, Sorcerer 5, Hp: 6/21*

Virashil smiles as she sees the giant beast slump to the ground, dead.

A long sigh escapes her lips. 

She drags herself over to her bow, picks it up, dusts it off, then calls to Kirrg,"Kirrg, could you spare a bit of healing?"

"Lets leave the bodies of the minotaur and hobgoblins until we finish with the bugbear."

She moves over to the others by the body of the manticore, unslings her backpack, reaches inside, and grabs the pouch that contained the other healing potions that they took off the marauders in the woods, dropping them into her belt pouch.


----------



## EvolutionKB (Sep 20, 2007)

*Sir Jonathan 9/55 hp*

Sir Jonathan gasps in air, that was a tough fight, but they were victorious.  "We need to take some cover while we mend our wounds before we find the bugbear.     He calls to Virashil, "I need some of those potions you've been carrying, I have a few, but we are better off using the party stores.  We should conserve the majority of Kirrg's spells for the battle ahead too."  If the remainder of his companions agree that cover is the best idea while they heal, Jonathan will retreat to the corner of the building after receiving potions and begin a prayer.  If his companions are ready to move out before he is finished he will go.


----------



## Rhun (Sep 20, 2007)

Duroin spits on the manticore's corpse. He turns and looks toward the corner tower, pointing his axe in that direction. "We should go, quickly, and slay that bugbear before he can escape."


----------



## hero4hire (Sep 20, 2007)

Moving _all_ the bodies into the Stable is a bit problematic. Each is an average of 230-240 with 50 pounds of armor and sundries. All dead weight past/over/around a manticore corpse. Do you still want to do this?


----------



## EvolutionKB (Sep 20, 2007)

Ah yes the dead manticore, forget it, let's just get healed and take him on.  I'll edit above.


----------



## Rhun (Sep 20, 2007)

Duroin sheaths his short sword, but keeps hold of his waraxe. He walks toward the southern building from whence the soldiers had come, quaffing one of the healing potions from his pouch as he moves. Duroin chugs the foul tasting brew, and immediately echoes Virashil's comments about the snake oil salesman.



Potion of Cure Light Wounds heals 3 points of damage.

HP: 27 of 45


----------



## hero4hire (Sep 20, 2007)

Between the healing ministrations of Kirrg and the not one or two but _three_ ptions of Healing the group is back to full fighting prowess though at the expense of the Cleric's entire healing arsenal.


cutting through red tape, everyone is at full HP. Kirrg you spent your spells mentioned in OOC thread. Please subtract 3 potions from the group's inventory however you want to subtract them.

What now?


----------



## ethandrew (Sep 20, 2007)

Kirrg pulls out a manticore's thorn from his side and drops it to the ground, "Come in here, let me heal you all." Kirrg spends a little more time than usual with Duroin, resting his large hand on the stout dwarf before a soft glow warmly emits through his body. He repeats the same process twice with Jonathan, staunching his blood flow and sealing most of his grievous wounds. With Virashil, a small moonstone on Kirrg's belt flashes before he places his hands on the slender elf's shoulders. After all have been tended, Kirrg nods his head and smiles. "I am ready to end this threat."

EDIT: Yay for DM Intervention! Kirrg still has his 1st level Domain left (which he can't spontaneously convert). They're Cause Fear or Magic Weapon.


----------



## Rhun (Sep 20, 2007)

With a nod of thanks to the half-orc cleric, Duroin again draws his shortsword. With weapons in both hands, he moves to the southern building and peeks in through the open door. His keen eyes quickly survey what lies beyond, searching for signs of danger.


----------



## ethandrew (Sep 20, 2007)

Kirrg follows Duroin out of the stables. He quickly intones a few words as his greataxe hums with a vibrant sheen for just a moment. With a wicked grin and a lick of his tusks, he stands a few strides behind the dwarf, not wanting to disrupt his stealthy ways with heavy steps.

Last Spell: Magic Weapon. 5 Minute Duration. +1 to Attack and Damage.


----------



## hero4hire (Sep 20, 2007)

Rhun said:
			
		

> With a nod of thanks to the half-orc cleric, Duroin again draws his shortsword. With weapons in both hands, he moves to the southern building and peeks in through the open door. His keen eyes quickly survey what lies beyond, searching for signs of danger.




The interior of this stone building is open and spacious. Wooden timbers support the roof above, and hear and there the remains of what were probably once interior dividing walls are evident. Two large boulders sit on the floor to the south, near a large hole that has been knocked in the southeast wall. Rubble from this hole has been piled in a circle to form a crude fire pit. Against the west wall of the room are arranged four double-bunk beds, each strewn with filthy covers. Another bed, this one larger, sits near the south wall, partially obscured by a badly wooden screen. A poorly stuffed owlbear looms in the center of the room.







I need a marching order into the room. Please be specific in which squares your character moves please.


----------



## Rhun (Sep 20, 2007)

Duroin enters the chamber as silently as possible, sliding along the north wall.


Duroin will enter first, moving to I-11 then H-11, until he can peek into the northern alcove. Move Silently + 9


----------



## s@squ@tch (Sep 20, 2007)

*Virashil, Sorcerer 5, Hp: 21/21*

"That felt great, Kirrg." The now-spry-again elf says after having her wounds attended to,"You can play doctor on me anytime."

She follows the others to the southern portion of the courtyard, staying in the rear, when she sees the others begin to head into the building, she quickly intones a cantrip that will help protect her.

"Lets destroy this bugbear and be done with this place -- we've had a long day and deserve a short respite this evening." She says quietly, moreso to herself than the others, who have entered the room.


[D]a[/D]
OOC:

Cast Resistance on self.  1 minute duration.

Virashil will be the last into the room, standing at the door (I11) while the others look around.

Spells left:

2/1/1

Spells Active: 

Mage Armor
Resistance (10 rounds)


----------



## EvolutionKB (Sep 20, 2007)

*Sir Jonathan*

Sir Jonathan nods his thanks at the healing of the half-orc.  Blade once again in hand Sir Jonathan follows the others towards the Southwest building.  He stands behind the Duroin and Kirrg, but ahead of Virashil.  As the interior of the room reveals itself, Sir Jonathan is startled by the owlbear, he was ready to go to battle once again.  Then he realizes it is already dead.  He moves along the eastern wall, towards the hole in it.


Move:  J11-J14


----------



## ethandrew (Sep 21, 2007)

Kirrg moves into the room slowly, gripping his axe tightly with both hands. He looks around, eyeing the owlbear suspiciously. Although he's not quite sure why, Kirrg has this overwhelming urge to strike at the stuffed creature in the room.

Moving just to H11, nothing too extraordinary.


----------



## hero4hire (Sep 21, 2007)

Duroin creeped into the room as quiet as a mouse. Not so with Jonathan. The Knight proudly strode forward into the room to get a closer look at the door. Virishal let Kirrg pass preferring to remain behind her burly companions and stay in the doorway. Kirrg entered the room and moved behind Duroin but almost ran into him as the Dwarf stopped.

Too late the heroes heard words of arcane power then a bright flash and pain as thier flesh was seared by a bolt of mystic lightning.

As the smoke clears they see the Bugbear who is now visible across the room.

"Fools, the Red Hand will be your Doom! You may have defeated my minions but Wyrmlord Koth will be the means of your Destruction!!!"  

OOC: Duroin moves to H11 so Kirrg cannot move into his square. Virishal said she was going to be last and cannot move into I11 since Kirrg is there.
Lightning Bolt does 27 damage to Jonathan, Kirrg and Virishal or 13 with a Reflex save DC 15

Initiative and actions please.


----------



## ethandrew (Sep 21, 2007)

AC: 17; HP: 29/42

Kirrg hears the distinctive cackle of electricity and immediately darts out of the way, belaying his hulking weight. Still the extreme heat of the blast burns as it blasts by, blackening some of his finely crafted armor. He growls, checks to see if his companions are okay, and waits to see how to act.

Initiative: 7
Reflex Save versus DC 15: 18

Kirrg is delaying in a sense. I want to know how Virashil turned out, for if she failed, she's down. If she does fall, he will pour a CLW potion down her gullet. If she is not down, ie: saving her reflex save, Kirrg will full move to G-16, using his entire round's action.


----------



## EvolutionKB (Sep 21, 2007)

*Sir Jonathan 52/55 DDP:  10/10*

The bugbear stands across the room from Sir Jonathan, now visible after the blinding flash of lightning.  Luckily, Jonathan had heard the sound of a hostile spell being cast and was able to duck out of the way of most of the lightning bolt.  He strides forward quickly, as holy energy arcs from his blade.  "No," he cries, "you will be the fall to fall Bringer of Evil!"



Reflex:21, Init:  20 Does the rubble provide cover?  That is a +2 to the reflex save if it does.  Move to J16Battle leader's charge, crusader's strike and leading the attack granted Attack with crusader's strike.  16 to hit, 10 damage, 6 healed I doubt that will hit.  From here on out I am going to ready five foot steps and attacks to take advantage of my gloves of spell disruption.


----------



## s@squ@tch (Sep 21, 2007)

*Virashil, Sorcerer 5, Hp: 8/21*

"By the Hells!" Virashil shouts as the electricity surges through her lithe frame.  She was able to lurch out of the direct path of the onslaught, but severe burns are evident on her silvery-tan skin.  "Someone will freeze for this!"

She scatters past Kirrg's massive frame in the doorway, trying to get a good look at her next victim.

She moves up slightly, hugging the wall, intones a few words of draconic and unleashes snow and ice upon the room, barely missing Jonathan.  Everything in its path becomes covered in frost and icicles.



[D]ddd[/D]

OOC:

Good rolls! (included +1 due to Resistance)
Reflex Save vs. Lightning Bolt;Initiative (1d20+5=22, 1d20+3=16) 

Move to J12, Convert last 2nd level spell slot to freezing breath and hit Bugbear, left hand edge will be to just miss Jonathan in J16.  DC16 Reflex for half.  

_IF Duroin moves before Virashil, then she will read her scroll of Lightning Bolt instead -- she does not want to freeze one of her companions.  I will wait until I see Duroin's Initiative before I change my plan of attack._

Freezing Death upon the Bugbear (4d6=14) 

Spells left: 2/1/0

Spells active:

Mage Armor
Resistance (less than 10 rounds now)


----------



## Rhun (Sep 21, 2007)

Duroin leaps into action as the threat asserts itself, charging across the room toward the bugbear. Rushing around the piles of rubble and boulders in the center of the room, the dwarf leaps atop the large bed at the end of the hall, slashing with his axe.



Duroin will use the last two charges of his boots to reach the bugbear, moving to I16. Duroin automatically jumps 2 feet high, which I assume should be good enough to leap atop the bed (Jump +9)? Even using the "hop up" rule, the boots give Duroin 35' of movement which should be enough to get him where he needs to go.

Initiative +3
Waraxe +8 (1d10+2/x3)


----------



## hero4hire (Sep 21, 2007)

Duroin: Jump will be an auto-success with your extra speed.  However if you wish to fight from I16 you need a successful Balance Check to stay on the boulder. You will have higher ground however. Or did you mean H16? From atop the bed.

Virishal: Duroin's initiative is after yours.

Jonathan: the rubble does not provide cover though the boulders or screen would.


----------



## Rhun (Sep 21, 2007)

hero4hire said:
			
		

> Duroin: Jump will be an auto-success with your extra speed.  However if you wish to fight from I16 you need a successful Balance Check to stay on the boulder. You will have higher ground however. Or did you mean H16? From atop the bed.





Good catch, I meant H16 (atop the bed).


----------



## hero4hire (Sep 21, 2007)

Round One
20 Jonathan moves to J-16 Crusader’s Strike MISS! (How is he +11 on this attack?)
16 Virishal moves to J-12 Breath Weapon 14 damage
12 Wyrmlord Koth casts spell AoO from Jonathan MISS! Koth vanishes
7 Duroin moves to H-16 Targets I-17 rolls a 24 MISS! (Maybe for concealment maybe not)
7 Kirrg full moves to G-16

Condition Summary
Jonathan 13 damage
Virishal 13 damage, 9 rounds resistance.
Kirrg 13 damage






The bugbear stands across the room from Sir Jonathan, now visible after the blinding flash of lightning.  Luckily, Jonathan had heard the sound of a hostile spell being cast and was able to duck out of the way of most of the lightning bolt.  He strides forward quickly, as holy energy arcs from his blade.  "No," he cries, "you will be the one to fall Bringer of Evil!" He arcs his blade towards the Wyrmlord but it is met with a nigh-invisible field of force, deflecting his blow and nullifying its healing powers.

"By the Hells!" Virashil shouts as the electricity surges through her lithe frame.  She was able to lurch out of the direct path of the onslaught, but severe burns are evident on her silvery-tan skin.  "Someone will freeze for this!"

She scatters past Kirrg's massive frame in the doorway, trying to get a good look at her next victim.

She moves up slightly, hugging the wall and intones a few words of draconic and unleashes snow and ice upon the room, barely missing Jonathan.  Everything in its path becomes covered in frost and icicles, including Wyrmlord Koth who appears to take the full brunt of the blast.

The Bugbear sneers and intones a few of his own arcane words and vanishes from sight. Jonathan's shortsword finds only empty air.

Duroin leaps into action as the threat asserts itself, charging across the room toward the bugbear. Rushing around the piles of rubble and boulders in the center of the room, the dwarf leaps atop the large bed at the end of the hall, slashing with his axe. His axe meets nothing but empty air as the Bugbear is nowhere to be seen.

Kirrg hears the distinctive cackle of electricity and immediately darts out of the way, belaying his hulking weight. Still the extreme heat of the blast burns as it blasts by, blackening some of his finely crafted armor. He growls, checks to see if his companions are okay, and then moves to the door leading into the tower proper.

Actions for round two?


----------



## Rhun (Sep 22, 2007)

"Oh no you don't, you overgrown rat!" growls DUROIN, trying to determine the bugbear's location. He swings wide with axe and sword, hoping to strike the invisible foe.


Listen +3 to determine bugbear's location. If Duroin cannot determine where the bugbear is, he will target square H17 with his axe, and I17 with his shortsword. If he does determine where the bugbear is, he will aim both weapons at that square.

Waraxe +6 AND Shortsword +6 
(+4 BAB, +2 STR, +1 Weapon Focus (Axe)/+1 Magic Shortsword, -2 for TWF, +1 goblinoid target)


----------



## ethandrew (Sep 22, 2007)

AC: 17; HP: 29/42

Kirrg snarls in anger, "Jonathan, throw some rocks in the area, hope they cover him with the dust. Virashil, be wary and alert! Our's will be the Red Hands, at the expense of this swine's blood!"

Kirrg will step onto H17 and unless Duroin is standing there, will swing with a 17 to hit dealing 13 if it hits, which I doubt. If by some random chance we outline the bugbear and know exactly where he is at, Kirrg will move to block him in and use the same attack.

Edit: Attacks: +3 BAB, +3 Strength, +1 WF, +1 Magic Weapon Spell. Isn't my weapon MW too? So technically I should have another +1? This attack I did +8, but that's including my domain spell I just cast. I'll look this over when I'm home tonight.

Damage: 1d12 + 1 1/2 Str + 1 Magic Weapon Spell = 5


----------



## hero4hire (Sep 22, 2007)

OOC: MW and Magic do not stack.  


			
				SRD said:
			
		

> Magic weapons have enhancement bonuses ranging from +1 to +5. They apply these bonuses to both attack and damage rolls when used in combat. All magic weapons are also masterwork weapons,* but their masterwork bonus on attack rolls does not stack with their enhancement bonus on attack rolls.*


----------



## ethandrew (Sep 22, 2007)

So when I _don't_ have Magic Weapon active, I still get the MW bonus? I hadn't been counting that.


----------



## hero4hire (Sep 22, 2007)

ethandrew said:
			
		

> So when I _don't_ have Magic Weapon active, I still get the MW bonus? I hadn't been counting that.




MW weapons do get a +1 attack bonus but no damage bonus or ability to overcome Damage Reduction. However you did not buy a MW Greataxe.


----------



## ethandrew (Sep 22, 2007)

hero4hire said:
			
		

> MW weapons do get a +1 attack bonus but no damage bonus or ability to overcome Damage Reduction. However you did not buy a MW Greataxe.




Ah ha! _That's_ why I don't have that +1! This is why I should wait until I'm at home to start giving myself bonuses.


----------



## s@squ@tch (Sep 22, 2007)

*Virashil, Sorcerer 5, Hp: 8/21*

_ Invisibility can be such a pain, _ Virashil thinks to herself, as she reaches into her belt pouch for her wand.

Quickly activating the wand, Virashil disappears from sight, keeping an attentive ear to any sounds or disruptions that may give a clue to the whereabouts of the electric-powered bugbear.

[D]sss[/D]
OOC:

Pull out Wand of Invisibility, turn self invisible.  Two can play this game! 

Listen +2, Spot +2


----------



## EvolutionKB (Sep 22, 2007)

*Sir Jonathan 42/55 0/10 DDP*

Surrounded by the crumbling stone of the walls, and the large boulders nearby, Sir Jonathan is inspired and thrusts out with his blade, the force of an rockfall behind it.  "For calling doom upon us, you sure like to hide a lot, come out a fight like a real warrior!"

Mountain hammer granted Target square in I17 with mountain hammer.  Hopefully this wasn't wasted by concealment:  24 to hit 16 damage.  If he doesn't reveal himself this turn, I'll start dusting the area.


----------



## hero4hire (Sep 23, 2007)

Round Two
20 Jonathan attacks I-17 with mountain hammer MISS!
16 Virishal draws wand and turns invisible
12 Wyrmlord Koth casts Lightning Bolt from F-15 13 damage to Kirrg, 0 damage to Duroin, 6 damage to Jonathan
7 Duroin moves to G-15 Full Attack Koth MISS twice with an 8 and 11
7 Kirrg attacks Koth MISS! (modified Duroin's and Kirrgs actions to the ones that made the most sense)

Condition Summary
Jonathan 13 damage 6 pool
Virishal 13 damage, 8 rounds resistance.
Kirrg 26 damage

Surrounded by the crumbling stone of the walls, and the large boulders nearby, Sir Jonathan is inspired and thrusts out with his blade, the force of an rock fall behind it.  "For calling doom upon us, you sure like to hide a lot, come out a fight like a real warrior!" The force of his blow scores the ground with a large gash but no Bugbear.

_  Invisibility can be such a pain,  _ Virashil thinks to herself, as she reaches into her belt pouch for her wand.

Quickly activating the wand, Virashil disappears from sight, keeping an attentive ear to any sounds or disruptions that may give a clue to the whereabouts of the electric-powered bugbear.

"Oh no you don't, you overgrown rat!" growls DUROIN, trying to determine the bugbear's location. 

Kirrg snarls in anger, "Jonathan, throw some rocks in the area; hope they cover him with the dust. Virashil, be wary and alert! Ours will be the Red Hands, at the expense of this swine's blood!"

Despite their wariness another bolt of lightning lances out. Kirrg takes the brunt of the blast and Duroin proves to be too quick to get caught in the stroke. Jonathan is also struck but the boulder by him protects him somewhat

“You know not of what a true warrior is. I am a true warrior of the Dark Lady! Her power courses through my blood!”

Inspired by the appearance of their foe Duroin and Kirrg attack, but the mystic wards surrounding their foe prove too strong and their blows are either deflected or meat empty air.






Actions for round 2?


----------



## ethandrew (Sep 23, 2007)

AC: 17; HP: 16/42

Kirrg regrets his armor's conductivity as another surge of electricity courses through him. He grunts out in pain, "Then we shall meet her when your blood pools at our feet! Today you meet your end!" He punctuates this final proclamation with a huge swing of his greataxe, striking down hard upon his foe.

Standard action to attack the bugbear, assuming it does not move. If it does move, however, Kirrg will try his darndest to get there. He attacks with a 26 to hit, dealing 8 damage. Maybe you can be a nice DM and throw in an extra 1d6 for Shocking weapon


----------



## EvolutionKB (Sep 23, 2007)

*Sir Jonathan 42/55 6/10 DDP*

Sir Jonathan dodges another bolt of lighting as it arcs through the room.  _How did he get by me?_  Sir Jonathan calls out as he moves around to stand next to him near on top of the bed. "Hit him before he goes invisible again, Virashil you know what to do!"

WRT granted(last remaining).  Double move to F14(I15 I14 H13 G13 F13 F14).  Swift action:  WRT on Kirrg he acts on 19 instead of 7.  You'll get that hit on him before he tries to run away.  It's on Duroin next time it's granted.  Any AoO are at +9/1d6+4 (still assuming sword is +1)  If I hit, any concentration checks are at +5 due to gloves of spell disruption.  A readied action to disrupt a spell w/magic missle would be good for Virashil(like you said)


----------



## Rhun (Sep 23, 2007)

With a grim smile upon his face, Duroin again tries to sink his weapons into the bugbear's flesh.


FULL ATTACK: Waraxe +6 AND Shortsword +6 
(+4 BAB, +2 STR, +1 Weapon Focus (Axe)/+1 Magic Shortsword, -2 for TWF, +1 goblinoid target)


----------



## s@squ@tch (Sep 24, 2007)

Disturbed by the bugbears ability to become invisible and reappear other places, Virashil sees Jonathan move to attempt to box in the bugbear.  Seeing one last spot where the vile creature could escape the containment, she crosses the room to complete the circle.

[D]---[/D]

OOC:

Move to G14, Ready an action to cast Magic Missile on the bugbear if he attempts to cast a spell (will this provoke an AoO from him?? I would hope not -- if so, then I will use snake's swiftness charge on Jonathan)

This will be my last spell slot of the day (besides level 0 spells)


----------



## hero4hire (Sep 24, 2007)

Round Three
20 Jonathan double moves to F-14 WRT on Kirrg
19 Kirrg attacks Koth for 8 damage
16 Virishal Move to G14, Ready an action to cast Magic Missile on the bugbear if he attempts to cast a spell
12 Wyrmlord Koth casts a spell provoking AoOs and a Readied action. Magic Missiles do no damage to Koth.  All AoO MISS! (Duroin rolls a 17, Sir Jonathan 12, Kirrg 21)
7 Duroin full attack (now at +2/+2) MISS! (With a 19 and a 21)


Condition Summary
Jonathan 19 damage 
Virishal 13 damage, 7 rounds resistance and is visible
Kirrg 26 damage
Duroin 8 STR penalty






Sir Jonathan dodges another bolt of lighting as it arcs through the room.  _How did he get by me?_  Sir Jonathan calls out as he moves around to stand next to him near on top of the bed. "Hit him before he goes invisible again, Virashil you know what to do!"

Kirrg regrets his armor's conductivity as another surge of electricity courses through him. He grunts out in pain, "Then we shall meet her when your blood pools at our feet! Today you meet your end!" He punctuates this final proclamation with a huge swing of his greataxe, striking down hard upon his foe.

The Wyrmlord is hit by the blow and grimaces at the pain. “There is no need for us to be enemies orc! You would find yourself well respected amongst our army. Help me kill these others and I will see you are well rewarded!”

Disturbed by the bugbears ability to become invisible and reappear other places, Virashil sees Jonathan move to attempt to box in the bugbear. Seeing one last spot where the vile creature could escape the containment, she crosses the room to complete the circle.”

Surrounded by enemies the Bugbear simply sneers. “You think you have strength in numbers do you? What if I wrest you of that strength?” He starts to gesture, casting a spell. Well prepared for this Virishal casts a spell of her own. Bolts of Arcane Force fly at Koth only to meet an unseen shield and dissipate into nothingness. The trio of warriors tries to use the opening he gives them and hack away at the Caster but all their blows are turned aside by his Mystic Wards. The Bugbear laughs as he finishes his spell unperturbed and a sickly greenish beam launches from his clawed hand and hits Duroin. The dwarf’s weapons seem to become heavier and unwieldy as Duroin’s very strength is sapped from his limbs.

Duroin again tries to sink his weapons into the bugbear's flesh. His blows are well aimed and should have connected, but he no longer possessed the strength to carry through with his aim.



Actions?


----------



## ethandrew (Sep 24, 2007)

AC: 17; HP: 16/42

"My one reward will be to see you die by the hands of my friends. Surrender now or meet the same fate the dead outside." Kirrg does not even wait for an answer before swinging his axe down once more. He grins greedily into the face of the bugbear as his axe strikes true.

Another attack for another 26 to hit dealing another 8 damage, consistent at least.

I am not trying to be diplomatic or bluff, but if you need a check for either of those, his bonus is a +1 to both.


----------



## Rhun (Sep 24, 2007)

Duroin is dismayed as he feels the bugbear's ray sap the strength from his body. Somehow, the dwarf remains standing; perhaps it is the sheer tenacity for which dwarves are so well-known that keeps him on his feet. Knowing that he has little chance to penetrate their foe's magical defenses with his strength having been drained away, Duroin instead aims his weapons to distract, hoping that Sir Jonathon can use that to his advantage.



STR 6
Aid another (Sir Jonathon) vrs AC10 to give Sir Jonathon +2 to attacks
Waraxe +4 
(+4 BAB, -2 STR, +1 Weapon Focus (Axe)/+1 Magic Shortsword, +1 goblinoid target)


----------



## s@squ@tch (Sep 24, 2007)

*Virashil - Sorcerer 5, Hp: 8/21*

_ "He has more magic on him than Boccob."  _ She thinks to herself as her magic missiles are absorbed by his magical defenses.

Now, completely drained of arcane energy, Virashil attempts to help out her companions take down this bugbear.  She drops her longbow, unsheathes her longsword and attempts to distract this self styled "Wyrmlord', so that Jonathan can get a clean blow.

"You are no lord of any "Wyrm" -- my Silver master and forebearer -- would crush you beneath his mighty talons as one would an ant or a flea."

[D]lll[/D]

OOC:

Drop longbow, draw longsword, Aid Another (Jonathan) for +2 to hit  DC10  (stacks with Durion's, if he is successful)
Aid Another (Jonathan) (1d20+3=17)


----------



## EvolutionKB (Sep 25, 2007)

*Sir Jonathan 36/55*

Sir Jonathan raises his blade high, reversing his grip on his blade as he drives it down towards the bugbear's neck.  He activates his helm as he raises his arm, and his vision focuses clearly on a weak spot.  Unfortunately his timing is a little off and the blow sparks off the bugbear's wards.

Leading the attack, crusader's strike and mountain hammer granted Swift action:  activate helm of battle.  That will miss:  Leading the attack: Only a 17 to hit, 6 damage Sorry guys, at least that wasn't my damaging one.  The bonuses from aid another won't kick in until next round, I'll use mountain hammer then, when it really counts(unless he continues to draw AoO from spellcasting, one will apply there)  Maybe I can roll a little above average and get a hit in.


----------



## hero4hire (Sep 25, 2007)

Round Four
20 Jonathan attacks with Leading the Attack MISS!
19 Kirrg attacks Koth for 8 damage
16 Virishal Aids another on Jonathan’s attack roll SUCCESS
12 Wyrmlord Koth draws wand and magic missiles Virishal for 14 damage
7 Duroin aids another Jonathan’s attack roll SUCCESS


Condition Summary
Jonathan 19 damage +2 to attack rolls until Duroin’s turn
Virishal 27 damage, 6 rounds resistance 
Kirrg 26 damage
Duroin 8 STR penalty

No Map Update Needed.

Sir Jonathan raises his blade high, reversing his grip on his blade as he drives it down towards the bugbear's neck.  He activates his helm as he raises his arm, and his vision focuses clearly on a weak spot.  Unfortunately his timing is a little off and the blow sparks off the bugbear's wards.

"My one reward will be to see you die by the hands of my friends. Surrender now or meet the same fate the dead outside." Kirrg does not even wait for an answer before swinging his axe down once more. He grins greedily into the face of the bugbear as his axe strikes true wounding the Bugbear again.

"He has more magic on him than Boccob."  [/I] She thinks to herself as her magic missiles are absorbed by his magical defenses.

Now, completely drained of arcane energy, Virashil attempts to help out her companions take down this bugbear.  She drops her longbow, unsheathes her longsword and attempts to distract this self styled "Wyrmlord', so that Jonathan can get a clean blow.

"You are no lord of any "Wyrm" -- my Silver master and forbearer -- would crush you beneath his mighty talons as one would an ant or a flea."

Koth’s bushy brow raised in surprise as if just seeing something that was in front of him the whole time. “YOU! A Bitch-Spawn of some Metallic...Hear? You die FIRST!” 

He pulls out a slim glass rod with a crystalline rock on one end. With an arcane muttering the crystal pulses with energy. The energy lances forth and pulse after pulse of mystic energy slams into Virishal who falls to the ground unmoving.

Duroin is dismayed as he feels the bugbear's ray sap the strength from his body. Somehow, the dwarf remains standing; perhaps it is the sheer tenacity for which dwarves are so well-known that keeps him on his feet. Knowing that he has little chance to penetrate their foe's magical defenses with his strength having been drained away, Duroin instead aims his weapons to distract, hoping that Sir Jonathon can use that to his advantage.

Actions?


----------



## EvolutionKB (Sep 26, 2007)

*Sir Jonathan 36/55 DDP:  0/10*

"Virashil NOOOO!"   Sir Jonathan's cry of anguish as the sorceress falls inspires Duroin to act more quickly.  He quickly thrusts his blade at the inside of the bugbear's outstretched arm.  Seeing the blade once again shed sparks, Sir Jonathan is ready to move if the bugbear tries to find a suitable place to retreat.



Manuver granted:  WRT.  Duroin acts on initiative 19 for the rest of combat.  .I can't roll worth a damn, only an 18 unless Virashil's aid another adds then it is a 20.  14 damage if it hits  If it hits Virashil gets the healing.  I'll ready a move action to follow the bugbear if he tries to move, I'll stop if I can can get into a flanking position if it presents itself


----------



## ethandrew (Sep 26, 2007)

AC: 17; HP: 16/42

Kirrg grits his teeth, and makes sure that this beast cannot retreat by the opening Virashil made by her falling unconscious. He forcefully states as his axe is in the air, "You...Will...Pay!"

Attack on the bugbear, with 24 to hit, dealing 13 damage.


----------



## Rhun (Sep 26, 2007)

Duroin growls as he sees his companion fall, and lashes out with his axe at the bugbear's hand, seeking to disarm the creature of its wand.




STR 6
Disarm, provokes AoO (although Koth cannot make an AoO w/ a wand, and suffers a -4 to resist the disarm since it is not a melee weapon)
Waraxe +4 
(+4 BAB, -2 STR, +1 Weapon Focus (Axe), +1 goblinoid target)


----------



## hero4hire (Sep 26, 2007)

Round Five
20 Jonathan attacks with Mountain Hammer MISS! (even w/ +4 aid bonus) WRT on Duroin (NOTE: Readying is a standard action though you can ready a standard, move or free action it still requires a standard action so Jonathan can not attack and ready a move)
19 Duroin Disarm attempt on wand. SUCCESS!
19 Kirrg attacks Koth for 13 damage
16 Virishal attempts to stabilize MISS! Takes 1 damage
12 Wyrmlord Koth cast spell AoOs provoked. Jonathan hits for 6 damage, Koth makes concentration check. Kirrg and Duroin MISS! Kirrg takes 5 str penalty



Condition Summary
Jonathan 19 damage 
Virishal 28 damage, 5 rounds resistance 
Kirrg 26 damage 5 str penalty
Duroin 8 STR penalty


No Map Update Needed.

"Virashil NOOOO!"   Sir Jonathan's cry of anguish as the sorceress falls inspires Duroin to act more quickly.  He quickly thrusts his blade at the inside of the bugbear's outstretched arm.  His blow is deflected by the same warding as his last blow.

Duroin growls as he sees his companion fall, and lashes out with his axe at the bugbear's hand, seeking to disarm the creature of its wand.. He whacks the thing out of the Caster’s hand. The Wyrmlord growls in defiance and surprise.

Kirrg grits his teeth, and makes sure that this beast cannot retreat by the opening Virashil made by her falling unconscious. He forcefully states as his axe is in the air, "You...Will...Pay!" He gives the Bugbear a nasty chop, but ut seems their foe is made of stern stuff.
“You shall pay for your insolence.” Koth begins spellcasting and Jonathan manages to score a strike on him while he was casting but the Wyrmlord does not falter. Another beam is summoned. This time it strikes Kirrg. Kirrg suddenly feels as weak as..a…human!

Actions?


----------



## Rhun (Sep 26, 2007)

Although Duroin is emboldened by his successful disarming of Koth, the dwarf's weapons feel like mountains in his weakened arms. "We must...take...him down," he says, grunting with the effort of talking and fighting. He launches his weapons at Koth, hoping against reason that he can strike some vulnerable spot on the bugbear's body.


STR 6
Full Attack: Waraxe + Shortswrod
Waraxe +2 AND Shortsword +2 
(+4 BAB, -2 STR, +1 Weapon Focus (Axe) or +1 Magic Shortsword, +1 goblinoid target, -2 TWF)


----------



## ethandrew (Sep 26, 2007)

AC: 17; HP: 16/42

Kirrg groans at his weakened state, his lethargy permeating throughout his entire body. It takes an extra effort to get his swing around, and all who can see knows it won't pass the magical barriers. He screams in frustration.

That's an effective spell. Attack of 1d20+4=12 dealing 1d12+1=13 damage if by some off chance all his magical barriers go down and that hits.


----------



## EvolutionKB (Sep 27, 2007)

*Sir Jonathan 36/55 0/10 DDP*

Seeing the desperation on his companion's faces, Sir Jonathan steels himself for another blow.  He shifts his weight slightly, hoping the shifting the weight of the bed makes the bugbear off balance.  Holy light surrounds his magical blade as he thrusts his blade towards the knee of the goblinoid.

Battle leader's charge granted(last remaining).  I need a lucky roll here.  Swift action to change to martial sprit(somehow I forgot to do that before).  If he tries to hit me with a ray I'll use my chronocharm of the grand master to make my touch AC 15.  Crusader strike being used.  Exactly the opposite of what I needed:  Nat one.  Well it can't get much worse.  BLOODY INVISIBLE CASTLE!!!!! NOW I ROLL GOOD!  24 on the fumble roll


----------



## hero4hire (Sep 27, 2007)

Round Six
20 Jonathan attacks with Crusader’s strike MISS! No Fumble..
19 Duroin Full attack Both MISS!
19 Kirrg attacks Koth MISS!
16 Virishal attempts to stabilize MISS! Takes 1 damage
12 Wyrmlord Koth cast spell AoOs provoked. All attacks MISS! (sorry guys) Jonathan takes 5 str penalty



Condition Summary
Jonathan 19 damage 5 STR penalty
Virishal 29 damage, 4 rounds resistance 
Kirrg 26 damage 5 STR penalty
Duroin 8 STR penalty


No Map Update Needed.

Seeing the desperation on his companion's faces, Sir Jonathan steels himself for another blow. He shifts his weight slightly, hoping the shifting the weight of the bed makes the bugbear off balance. Holy light surrounds his magical blade as he thrusts his blade towards the knee of the goblinoid. Instead he hits the bedpost. His weapon threatens to stick in the hardwood but he manages to wrest it free.

Although Duroin is emboldened by his successful disarming of Koth, the dwarf's weapons feel like mountains in his weakened arms. "We must...take...him down," he says, grunting with the effort of talking and fighting. He launches his weapons at Koth, hoping against reason that he can strike some vulnerable spot on the bugbear's body. The weapons both harmlessly ricochet of his invisible field.

Kirrg groans at his weakened state, his lethargy permeating throughout his entire body. It takes an extra effort to get his swing around, and all who can see knows it won't pass the magical barriers. He screams in frustration.

Koth starts in again with the same movements. This time none of the heroes blows get through. A familiar beam slams into Jonathan sapping him of his strength.

actions?


----------



## EvolutionKB (Sep 27, 2007)

*Sir Jonathan 36/55 0/10 DDP 5 str penalty*

Sir Jonathan yanks his blade free of the bed and thrust up towards the bugbears belly.  He mutter a prayer to Heironeous for a mightly blow to land to end this.

WRT, mountain hammer, battle leader charge granted My luck continues, 9 to hit, won't even bother with the link.


----------



## Rhun (Sep 27, 2007)

Duroin again sends his waraxe and shortsword against the bugbear's mystical defenses.



STR 6
Full Attack: Waraxe + Shortswrod
Waraxe +2 AND Shortsword +2 
(+4 BAB, -2 STR, +1 Weapon Focus (Axe) or +1 Magic Shortsword, +1 goblinoid target, -2 TWF)


----------



## ethandrew (Sep 27, 2007)

AC: 17; HP: 16/42; 5 STR Penalty

Kirrg growls again with the continued lack of success against this foul beast. He focuses hard and plants his feet firmly into the ground as they emit a soft glow that pulses before erupted in a push of force.

Standard Action to active Boots of Stomping. Reflex DC 13 to avoid falling and taking 1d4 non-lethal damage. I hope this works.


----------



## hero4hire (Sep 27, 2007)

ethandrew said:
			
		

> AC: 17; HP: 16/42; 5 STR Penalty
> 
> Kirrg growls again with the continued lack of success against this foul beast. He focuses hard and plants his feet firmly into the ground as they emit a soft glow that pulses before erupted in a push of force.
> 
> Standard Action to active Boots of Stomping. Reflex DC 13 to avoid falling and taking 1d4 non-lethal damage. I hope this works.




Where do you want to start your cone effect? and in what direction?


----------



## ethandrew (Sep 27, 2007)

Damn. I obviously only want to affect the bugbear, so most likely I'll end up aiming toward the wall so that only the fringe blast hits him. Probably D16 or E16, whatever won't hit any of my friends.


----------



## hero4hire (Sep 27, 2007)

Round Seven
20 Jonathan attacks MISS!
19 Duroin Full attack Both MISS!
19 Kirrg activate Boots Koth easily makes his reflex save. (His best save!)
16 Virishal attempts to stabilize MISS! Takes 1 damage
12 Wyrmlord Koth drinks potion AoOs provoked. Jonathan HITS! Possible crit not confirmed. 6 damage to Koth. Koth falls prone. Virishal heals 2 hp.


Condition Summary
Jonathan 19 damage 5 STR penalty
Virishal 28 damage, 3 rounds resistance , stabilized
Kirrg 26 damage 5 STR penalty
Duroin 8 STR penalty


No Map Update Needed.

Sir Jonathan yanks his blade free of the bed and thrust up towards the bugbears belly. He mutters a prayer to Heironeous for a mighty blow to land to end this. But his prayer goes unheard as his blow does not meet its target.

Duroin again sends his waraxe and shortsword against the bugbear's mystical defenses, and finds little success.

Kirrg growls again with the continued lack of success against this foul beast. He focuses hard and plants his feet firmly into the ground as they emit a soft glow that pulses before erupted in a push of force. However the Canny Bugbear easily remains on his feet.

“I will return to finish this…” Koth growls and retrieves a vial from his belt and begins to uncork it, confident that his foes are too weak to penetrate his defenses. This time Jonathan’s prayer is answered and his sword cuts into the Wyrmlord’s neck. He falls bleeding profusely from his wound and sputtering curses as he gags from his own blood.

Actions?


----------



## ethandrew (Sep 27, 2007)

AC: 17; HP: 16/42; 5 Strength Penalty

"Someone heal Virashil, I cannot reach her. Do we kill him or knock him out?" He stands poised, ready to put the curve of his axe against the bugbear's throat and end the threat.


----------



## Rhun (Sep 27, 2007)

Duroin drops his shortsword and tears one of the curative brews from his pouch, forcing it down the throat of the unconscious and bleeding Virishal.


----------



## EvolutionKB (Sep 27, 2007)

My stance will stabilize Vira


----------



## Rhun (Sep 27, 2007)

Although Jonathon's stance will stabilize Virishal, Duroin will still deliver the potion, in hopes of bringing her back to consciousness.


----------



## hero4hire (Sep 27, 2007)

Round Last I will do my best to interpret your actions.
20 Jonathan holds action
19 Duroin drops weapon, retrieves potion, administers potion to Virishal 8 hp healed (Please update character sheet)
19 Kirrg readies an attack action on Koth
16 Virishal no action
12 Wyrmlord Koth attempts to grap wand triggers Kirrg's attack action. Kirrg does 12 damage. Koth is dead.


Condition Summary
Jonathan 19 damage 5 STR penalty
Virishal 20 damage, 2 rounds resistance , stabilized
Kirrg 26 damage 5 STR penalty
Duroin 8 STR penalty









Jonathan holds his position while Duroin fetches a potiona and forces it down Virishal's throat. After some gagging and coughing it seems the Dragon-Sorceress is till very much alive.
Kirrg places his ax to Koth's throat but the Bugbear lurches at his dropped wand and levels it at Virishal. "I'LL SEE YOU IN HELL BI---" his sentance goes unfinished as Kirrg's ax relieves him of his head and his life.

You are now out of combat...Actions?


----------



## Rhun (Sep 27, 2007)

Duroin smiles at the elf lass' coughing, glad that she is alive. At the sound of Kirrg's axe beheading Koth, the dwarf nods grimly. "That is the only way to deal with a goblinoid," he says. "Even if they are the big, furry, spellweaving type."

Standing, Duroin glances around the place. Despite his considerably weakened state, the dwarf is surprised to find that he didn't suffer a single actual wound during the battle with Koth. With a shrug, he sheaths his weapons, sets down his pack, and begins searching the bodies and the chamber

Duroin will search all of the bodies left behind, and then proceed to search each of the rooms in the keep. He will peak into the north and south rooms first, though, to make sure there are no more enemies.


----------



## hero4hire (Sep 27, 2007)

Finding no other foes the Group proceeds to look around a bit and search the bodies.

Each of the Hobgoblins wears banded mail and carries a heavy steel shield. Each carries a well made bow and sword of a craftsmanship you have become familiar with. Each seemed to carry 3 potions. One still has 3. Two have 2 left and the last one seemed to quaff all of his. So 7 potions are recovered and by their effects one can assume they give a moderate amount of healing.

The Minotaur carried little, save for his oversized ax.

Wyrmlord Koth has his wand. The potion he took out and 2 potions similar to the ones on the Hobgoblins. His Morningstar and buckler seem well-made.

In his bag, which seems to carry an extraordinary amount but weigh little there is 1000s of silver and hundreds of gold. He also carries a scroll and 2 stoppered vials of liquid.

To the north they find stables occupied by the Worgriders and their steeds. Besides a foul musk left by the wolf-creatures adding to the scent that can only be made by goblin hygienic practices there is nothing of interest.

In the Hobgoblin Barracks they find little other then filthy covers and dirtier personal belongings of the soldiers. Not even the poorly stuffed owlbear holds any hidden treasures.

The small room to the north of the Barracks holds a large table filling the room, barely leaving enough room for the half dozen chairs arrayed around its edge. Pinned to the tables surface is a massive map of the region.







Numerous notes in goblin have been scrawled onto the map (which Duroin translates).

Whatever the squat building to the SE once was used for is unclear. All of the furniture has been crushed to a pile of rubble, and a large nest-like mound of tree branches, bones, bits and pieces of foul smelling an9imal parts, and long thin Manticore spikes fills the NE corner of the room. A gaping hole in the roof in the NE corner provides a view of the sky above. Though it is foul work in the nest the group finds a pile of gold coins mixed with a splatter of platinum. A gold necklace and a filthy silk cloak embroidered with silver that might still be worth something if ever properly cleaned.

The lower room of the SW tower is a circular chamber and has been outfitted with a mix of furniture, including a small desk, an overstuffed chair, a massive four poster bed, and a large easel that holds a sizable canvas covered with a sheet. A flight of stairs arcs up the south wall to the upper floor and a fair amount of rubble lies heaped at the base of these stairs.

Duroin instantly recognizes something strange about the stonework on the floor. His dwarven knack for all things earthy tells him there is a hidden trapdoor next to the overstuffed chair, one that hasn’t been opened for a long time.


----------



## s@squ@tch (Sep 28, 2007)

*Virashil, Sorcerer 5, Hp: 1/21*

Her eyelids flutter slightly -- a vision in her mind has her floating high in the blue, cloudy sky.  In the distance she sees a sheen of something silvery.  It draws closer, she recognizes the form as something vaguely draconic.  She blinks once and it has drawn next to her -- it is Bahamut!  The large dragon says to her,"Child, this is not your time - there is still much for you to do...  Go, my child."

With that, she returns to the material plane, her eyes open slightly, she hears all sorts of commotion, out of the corner of her eye, she sees the bugbear - _HATED BUGBEAR_ -, reaching for the wand that knocked her out.  His last threat against her proving idle, as Kirrgs axe slices through his throat.

The imminent threat nullified, she gathers her senses, and breathes a sigh of relief.  "Thanks," she croaks out meekly from the floor.

As the others search the buildings of the keep, she attempts to knock the cobwebs out of her mind, and make sense of the vision of her deity -- _was it really him?  _

They bring the gear of the soldiers into the barracks room,"Pile it up in the middle, lets search the rest of the tower, then I'll see what is magickal"

Upon seeing one of the potions from the hobgoblins, she grabs one and takes a sip, then drinks the vial.

Upon entering the tower proper, and hearing Duroin remark about the trapdoor in the floor, she reaches into her pack for the map that lead them here.

"According to this,"  holding up the map,"It seems that there should be a 10' x 15' room down there, past a 5' shaft."

Vraath Keep map 

[D]---[/D]
OOC:

Drink one of the 'moderate curing potions'


----------



## EvolutionKB (Sep 28, 2007)

*Sir Jonathan*

Seeing Virashil awaken, Sir Jonathan quickly rushes to her side.  "Can you stand my dear?"   He helps her to her feet if she is in need.  As they search the room, Sir Jonathan begins piling the gear they found into a pile, on the table near the map of the area, as Virashil had suggested.  Once Duroin has the map translated, Sir Jonathan examines it with the eye of a trained warrior.  He quickly seeks out the others.  He finds them in the tower examining a trapdoor in the floor.  "The map!  It outlines their plan of attack!  These aren't the only goblinoids in the area, there are many more, an army of them!  They plan to attack Drellin's Ferry!  We must warn them if they are not burning already!"


----------



## Rhun (Sep 28, 2007)

Duroin carefully investigates the trapdoor, taking his time to ensure there are no traps waiting to be set off.



Search +8, Take 20. If there is nothing, Duroin will open the trapdoor.


----------



## hero4hire (Sep 28, 2007)

Its actually +10 due to your stonecunning. No traps detected.

Virishal gets 12 back and yeah Cure Mod potions now 8 left

Detect Magic shows nothing magic besides bag and potions. You can make spellcraft checks to determine what kinds of magic if you want.


----------



## Rhun (Sep 28, 2007)

Nodding sagely to himself as he finishes checking the stonework trapdoor, Duroin is content that no trap awaits. Still, he tenses his muscles as he grabs hold of the edge and moves to open the thing.


----------



## ethandrew (Sep 28, 2007)

Kirrg grabs the minotaur's axe and compares the weight and tang of it in his hands. He shrugs casually and tosses it aside for the now. Looking over the map, he frowns, "We at least took out this one threat, but it seems pointless looking at all these others. What happens if we destroy this bridge here?" he points to the one labeled Skull Gorge Bridge. "Do you think that could stall them a bit? What's this city here?" Pointing to Brindol, "We need to warn them as well. And it looks like no race is safe, they intend to take this whole region. This is much more than we initially intended, too much for us to handle alone."

He wanders over and takes one of the curative potions Virashil drank earlier and drinks it himself. He smiles at the elf and puts his large hand on her shoulder. "So all it takes is a little electricity and some force missiles to shut you up?" He finishes with a wink.


----------



## hero4hire (Sep 28, 2007)

After looking at the battlemap for several minutes it becomes obvious what the Red Hand has planned for this region.
Namely, a large group of hobgoblins is massing to the North at a location named Cinder Hill. The number and strength are not indicated on the map but hint that the force is large enough that the invaders don't anticipate anyresistance once they march on Drellin's Ferry.

Indeed Kirrg's words ring true as there seems to be a bottleneck in thier approach . Skull Gorge Bridge. From looking at the map if the bridge were taken out of the equation, approach would be much delayed. Perhaps enough time to evacuate a small town?

Duroin opens the trap door. The portal groans in protest but finally relents to the dwarf's insistent tugging. It reveals a 5 foot wide shaft leading perhaps 4 stories down. Rusty iron rungs are mounted on one side of the shaft, your ladder down.

Kirrg heals 13, no more str penalty for everyone BTW.


----------



## s@squ@tch (Sep 28, 2007)

*Virashil, Sorcerer 5+, Hp: 13/21*



			
				ethandrew said:
			
		

> "So all it takes is a little electricity and some force missiles to shut you up?" He finishes with a wink.




"He only had eyes for me, you big oaf." She says with a small grin.

As she takes a peek down the shaft,"Someone throw a sunrod down there.  Does it look like this has been used recently to any of you?"


----------



## Rhun (Sep 28, 2007)

"Bah, sunrod." The dwarf flexes his muscles, feeling much better now that the supernatural weakness has worn off. Grabbing hold of the rungs, the dwarf begins climbing (slowly) down the shaft. He tests each rung carefully before putting his full weight on it, determined not to take a forty-foot fall.


----------



## ethandrew (Sep 28, 2007)

Kirrg grins, "He was probably sick of eating whatever grubs his men could find him, wanted a woman to subjugate for some cooking and cleaning." His attention is stolen when he hears the ancient creak eminating from the small room Duroin occupies. He turns and starts to head that way, calling down the shaft, "Tell us what you find, old man, and if you need young muscles to help you." Kirrg looks down at the opening and considers whether he'd even fit in the trapdoor or not.


----------



## s@squ@tch (Sep 28, 2007)

*Virashil, Sorcerer 5+, Hp: 13/21*

"What, are you scared of the dark?  Do you know what COULD be down there??  This map says treasure!  All kinds of magickal trinkets could be down there, just waiting for us!"

Her eagerness undeniable, she quickly follows Duroin, if Kirrg hesitates.


----------



## ethandrew (Sep 28, 2007)

Kirrg pauses, hesitation etching his face, which is quickly replaced by disgust, "Kirrg Vrolo scared? The son of the great Vrolo Mrogg is never scared, never fearful... just well, fat." He smirks at himself sullenly.


----------



## hero4hire (Sep 28, 2007)

The rungs creak a bit but hold against the dwarf's weight as he slowly creeps down.

The walls of this small vault are of worked stone, the ceiling twelve foot overhead. The air is thick and smells stale and slightly smokey. Three alcoves have been cut into the walls, two to the north and one to the east. Each alcove is sealed by an iron gate and locked with chains and a large padlock. Beyond one alcove are several shelves bearing no less than ten small coffers. Beyond the second is a small desk and a chair, the desk is piled high with papers and books. Beyond the third sits a single large trunk.

A human skeleton lies slumped against the eastern alcove's gate. Still dressed in tattered chainmail and feebly gripping a sparkling bastard sword, the skeleton has a massive arrow protruding from his ribs.


----------



## s@squ@tch (Sep 28, 2007)

*Virashil, Sorcerer 5.5, Hp: 13/21*

Virashil gives a laugh as her lithe frame disappears down the trap door, following the agile dwarf.  "C'mon Tubby!  It won't bite!" she sings gleefully as she quickly closes the gap with Duroin below.  

Her small frame barely causing the iron rings to creak.

"La la la...merrily all the way...."  she sings, as the mystery of the unknown treasure, that brought them so far, has her high as a kite.


Once down in the vault, she looks on in awe,"I don't think that idiot bugbear knew of this place!"

"Duroin, be a good rogue and take a look at the locks and such,"she says glibly,"I'll start looking over those papers in the desk, once I get a closer look at that sword!"

She goes over, gives a close inspection of the sword and chainmail, then calls up to the stragglers that it is all clear, then moves back to the desk and starts looking through the papers and books for clues to what this place was, once Duroin is able to disarm any traps and open the locks.


----------



## Rhun (Sep 28, 2007)

As the elf joins him below, Duroin can't help but smile. "Treasure, indeed," he says. He moves forward into the chamber, taking a set of fine tools and probes from his beltpouch. "Just don't touch anything until I've had a chance to inspect it first."


]Duroin will search each gate/lock for traps, again taking 20. He will then pick the locks, taking 20 if necessary.


----------



## ethandrew (Sep 28, 2007)

Kirrg will shrug and lay his axe down. Knowing that Duroin is extra thorough, Kirrg has no qualms about time and takes to removing his heavy armor. He'll enlist the help of Jonathan before he moves down the shaft before the lumbering half-orc. Once the three are down there and Kirrg has finally removed his armor, he'll shout down the shaft, "I didn't want to break the rungs so that we'd all be stuck down there for all of time. You sure it will hold me?" Without his armor and padding, just in his underclothes, Kirrg looks oddly less proportional; he has a bit of a gut on him. Clearly his companions probably assumed him much stronger, build of solid sinew and chiseled rock, so it might be a surprise to see a bit of the mystery deflated as he makes his way slowly down the rungs.


----------



## Rhun (Sep 28, 2007)

"They will hold," call Duroin up to Kirrg as the dwarf continues to search for traps. As the large half-orc joins them in the underground chamber, Duroin gives him a quick glance before turning back to his work. A moment passes, and then the dwarf looks back at the nearly naked Kirrg. The dwarf roars in laughter, guffawing loudly at his companion's appearance.


----------



## ethandrew (Sep 28, 2007)

The success of climbing down a narrow passageway brought a smile to Kirrg's face, a smile that was quickly erased at the loud laughter coming from the dwarf. A frown covers his face as he looks down at his unseemly figure. "I was hoping to sweat it off in that armor of mine. I swear, I don't know why I heal you guys." He whines as he looks over what the other's have found.


----------



## s@squ@tch (Sep 28, 2007)

*Virashil - Sorcerer 5, Hp: 13/21*

"Take a look at the arrow in this skeletons chest -- does that look odd to you?" She says to the ravishing half-orc in his underwear.


----------



## EvolutionKB (Sep 28, 2007)

*Sir Jonathan*

After helping Kirrg out of his armor, Sir Jonathan reaches into his backpack and pulls out his everburning torch.  "Bet you guys forgot about this,"  he says as he throws it down the shaft before lowering himself down the rungs.

Once on solid ground, Jonathan looks around astounded.  "I wonder how long this place has been undisturbed," he says to himself.  He wanders over to the arrow sticking out of the skeleton.  "It is strange indeed."  He looks closer at the arrow trying to make out anything special about it.

Search +0.  How big is the chest?  How much room looks to remain in what I assume to be a bag of holding?  I have no need for the sword, though the armor has my interest for the moment.  If we have the gp, I'd like to get that magical shield once we get back to town.  I'm going to switch out one of the hobby's MW longsword's for my own plain one.


----------



## ethandrew (Sep 28, 2007)

Kirrg looks at the arrow and the skeleton, then looks at the wall opposite the fallen man. "Do you suppose it could have come from a trap? That's a pretty hefty arrow, took a lot of force to launch that." He looks over top of Duroin as the dwarf works, nodding his head in approval as if he knew what was going on. A big smile comes across his face. "We made it here, despite all the odd war stuff going on, we got to our treasure. I just want to know what's all here!"


----------



## s@squ@tch (Sep 28, 2007)

*Virashil, Sorcerer 5.5, Hp: 13/21*

"You know, all of those boulders in the courtyard,"  Virashil says while running her fingers through her hair, a habit she is prone to do while pondering something,"probably from catapults.. this skeleton with a massive arrow in its chest -- possibly a wound from a small ballista, or.... possibly an arrow from a larger humanoid??  The boulders outside could be then NOT from catapults, but from giants??" The elf muses as she watches the industrious dwarf work on the locks.  "Is that how this Keep fell so long ago?  From an assault by giants?  Could they be in league now with the hobgoblins and bugbears?"  She shudders at the thought.

"Since our bugbear friend didn't know of this place, it was supposed to be hidden, and remain hidden... This skeleton knew of this recess...  He, or she, but more likely a he, may have been one of the higher guards, or a member of the family who lived here."


----------



## Rhun (Sep 28, 2007)

Duroin joins the conversation as he works on each gate and lock. "When I was scouting earlier, there was what appeared to be a giant's skeleton lying buried near the breech in the southern wall. I would guess that giants of some type assaulted this place."


----------



## hero4hire (Sep 28, 2007)

Umm I dont mean to crap on your RPing converation but if you check out the Descriptive thread and the maps it was described that there were giant skeletons laying around. Indeed that was part of the fight's difficult terrain. So the group should know that there was a fight with Giants long ago since they were _fighting atop a giant skeleton_ at one point and saw other giant's remains.

http://www.enworld.org/showpost.php?p=3725956&postcount=360
http://www.enworld.org/showpost.php?p=3733339&postcount=389


----------



## EvolutionKB (Sep 28, 2007)

"Giants may have tried to overrun this place once and may have succeeded.  The lore around this place says otherwise.  The giants must have moved on or failed to take this place.  Heironeous help the residents of Drellin's Ferry if giants have joined forces with the hobgoblins."  Sir Jonathan once again looks at the body of the humanoid and shrugs at the remmants of the chainmail.  "Where do we go from here?  To town or to try and cut off the army for a while at the bridge?  We need to go to town first and warn the populace, if it is not already too late.  We'll ask Jorr about the bridge, if it is feasible for us to destroy it we can try once we have warned the town."  Once his allies have offered their opinions, Sir Jonathan finds a place in the corner, kneels, and lays his naked blade across his knee.  He begins a prayer.

Thought I read the chainmail was magical too, nevermind about that.    If we have room are we going and try and carry some of the MW weapons back?  If we decide now(I think we are basically all decided now) maybe H4H can do a mass update tonight.  Rereadying manuvers:  Action before thought, Battle leaders charge, Mountain hammer, Revitalizing strike, WRT.


----------



## s@squ@tch (Sep 28, 2007)

hero4hire said:
			
		

> Umm I dont mean to crap on your RPing converation but if you check out the Descriptive thread and the maps it was described that there were giant skeletons laying around. Indeed that was part of the fight's difficult terrain. So the group should know that there was a fight with Giants long ago since they were _fighting atop a giant skeleton_ at one point and saw other giant's remains.




What?  You expect us to read and remember stuff???


----------



## Rhun (Sep 28, 2007)

"Something else to think about..." starts Duroin, still working away. A bead of sweat slowly runs down the dwarf's forhead. After a moment, he continues. "I noticed some scrawling on the map that notes that someone named 'Ozurrendion' currently holds the bridge. Being fluent in goblin as I am, I must say that I don't think that sounds much like any goblin I've ever heard of before."


At least, I think that note refers to the bridge based on its context.


----------



## ethandrew (Sep 28, 2007)

Kirrg stands in the middle of the room, observing the others' activities. "I wonder when and why this place was assaulted by giants. Maybe they were after what we're about to get. I hope that poor sap got that arrow in the chest before he came down here, not after."

In response to Jonathan's questions, Kirrg turns his attention to the knight. "I think we have need to go back to town, if not to warn them, but to store our gear since I feel we must head to the bridge. Slowing an army down could prove vital for the survival of any town. Where did that woodsman go? He could answer a lot of our questions here."


----------



## hero4hire (Sep 29, 2007)

The group sets in for the long haul as Durion meticulously works on the locks, checking for traps of failsafes as he goes. Eventually he cracks all of the gates.

The First alcove contains ten coffers…all locked!

All said and done the careful dwarf takes about an hour but everything is open for plunder.

(2 minutes per search, 2 minutes per open lock, and 13 things to work on equals 42 minutes. Include a break, some talking etc. An hour sounds right)

Six of the coffers hold coins 1000s of silver and gold and over a hundred platinum. The remaining four, three hold letters of credit. This would make you want to retire if they weren’t all long expired. The last holds a deed. If the document is still valid it seems the holder of the deed would be the legal owner of Vraath Keep.

The second alcove seemed to be a private place to relax and read. A cursory glance at the books there seems to give some information on Vraath Keep’s history; there is a Diary of one Lord Amery whose final entry ironically states “I have solved the Forest Giant problem once and for all!”

The third alcove holds single large trunk. Within is a Dragon’s skull. Virishal identifies it as once belonging to a Young Black Dragon. Two dozen giant’s teeth on a thick string. A Mithral Heavy Shield emblazoned with a Lion Coat of Arms. A Spiked gauntlet bigger then a man’s head, made from bullette’s teeth and claws while fairly primitive looking it is embossed with a symbol that looks something like a frowning tusked mouth. Finally a staff made of white oak and carved to resemble braided bands of holly and oak boughs, twisted around a unicorn’s horn at the end.

Then a voice can be heard from above. “I hope ye don’t expect my old arse to climb down there with ye?”  
It is Old Jorr with two Worg pelts in tow. Obviously the old codger made friends with some escaping worgriders.


----------



## hero4hire (Sep 29, 2007)

On the body itself the armor and clothing are worthless and rotted. However the gauntlets seem in good repair. The sword sparkles with white motes of light at all times. When grasped it flares up with a soft blue light equivalent to a torch.


----------



## EvolutionKB (Sep 29, 2007)

Sir Jonathan looks at the treasures as they are revealed.  "Any of this magical Virashil?"  he asks as he lifts the shield to inspect it further.  "Feels good, I'll take it if the rest of you don't mind."


----------



## ethandrew (Sep 29, 2007)

Kirrg's eyes open wide at the amount of coin and goods they have uncovered. The voice of Jorr made him jump a bit, but composure gained, he shouted back up, "Well... we might be down here a while." He moves over to the sword once Duroin gives him the go-ahead and reaches down, grasping it and feeling the weight of it in his one hand. Then moving over to the shield and the gauntlet, he tries to recall seeing any mention of this in the many towns and cities he raided with his father.

Knowledge Religion +9 to see if either of the symbols are recognizable.


----------



## Rhun (Sep 29, 2007)

"Quite a haul, quite a haul," says Duroin, a wide smile on his face. "I'm glad that old map proved to be of use. If we had just stumbled upon this place, I may never have thought to look for the trapdoor."


----------



## hero4hire (Sep 29, 2007)

ethandrew said:
			
		

> Knowledge Religion +9 to see if either of the symbols are recognizable.




Nothing seems to have religious significance.


----------



## ethandrew (Sep 29, 2007)

Kirrg smiles as Jonathan hoists up the beautiful shield, holding it close to his body. "I don't know what the lion stands for, but it sure is a real pretty shield. Looks good on you!" He moves and starts digging his hands underneath the coins, letting them fall between his fingers as he raises them up, the sound of metal rain carrying throughout the room. Slowly he begins to laugh in excitement.


----------



## hero4hire (Sep 29, 2007)

"Eh! Whats that cackling down there with ye? Another monster?" Jorr called from above.

how much if any details are you sharing with the old trapper?


----------



## s@squ@tch (Sep 29, 2007)

*Virashil, Sorcerer 5.5, Hp: 13/21*

Virashil oooh's and ahh's as she sees the sword glow.  "Let me see it!"  She says to the others, giving a few inept attempts at a small swing of the mighty weapon, trying to determine anything from it.  She looks at the glowing blade and then puts her hands on it, trying to see if anything is revealed -- is it hot, cold, static-ey?

Then she casts detect magic over the entire haul, concentrating on each piece that detects as magickal to determine strength and possibly school.


----------



## hero4hire (Sep 29, 2007)

Virishal immediately discerns it is a weapon revered among Silver Dragon-Kin; a Frostbrand Blade.
Casting her spell she detects moderate conjuration magic coming from the staff. The sword is of course magical as are the shield, gauntlets and the huge spiked gauntlet. Though what types she cannot discern.


----------



## hero4hire (Sep 29, 2007)

After recieving no immediate reply Jorr calls "Alright don't be answerin me." He grumbles a bit under his breath and then says "I'll be waitin' outside! It stinks in here!"


----------



## EvolutionKB (Sep 29, 2007)

*Sir Jonathan*

Sir Jonathan puts on the gauntlets and then moves around a bit, slashing out with his blade at imaginary foes.  He then laughs at himself, "Nothing you need to be concerned about Jorr."  Satisfied, he puts them with the rest of the treasure they acquired, grabs a handful of platinum and begins to climb the ladder to speak to Jorr.


So is the frostbrand a greatsword(per the SRD) or a bastard sword(per your description)?  A weapon like this is definately worth keeping.  Although who should keep it is up for question.  I would like it, but I've claimed the shield.  Kirrg would also do well with it, but would have to spend a feat(seems not worth it).  Duroin also could use it, but uses two weapon fighting...he could use it with spiked armor however (it is generally better for a two weapon fighter to use a two handed weapon and armor spikes over two light or one light and one one-handed weapon), this becomes more useful with power attack too(should that be chosen with a feat).  The optimizer in me is thinking that the "best" choice would be for Duroin to take it, take power attack as a feat and decide round to round whether it would be better to PA and gain a greater bonus to damage or TWF and gain the benefit of an extra attack if we can get spiked armor.(this relies all on spiked armor though)....The gauntlet I am unsure of what it could be.


----------



## hero4hire (Sep 29, 2007)

It is exactly as I described it. A bastard sword with twinking motes that blazes light when grasped. Please be careful of the metagaming and optimizing. I definitely understand the want to make good choices. Making a choice on something your character would know nothing about in the DMG is _not_ a good decision.


----------



## s@squ@tch (Sep 29, 2007)

OOC: Are we able to fit all of the coins in the bag of holding?  If so, does there appear to be more room?

"Guys, this was quite a haul.  But unfortunately, with the discovery of Koth's map, it looks like our journey is just beginning, instead of ending.  These people need to be warned about the imminent destruction of their town, and possibly the rest of the Vale!" Virashil says as she looks over all of the trinkets.

"We should head back to Drellin's Ferry to let them know, plus, sell off some of the unwanted gear."

"You know," She says, kicking back slightly against the wall of the alcove,"We may want to look into getting horses... We probably have a lot of travel ahead of us."

"Look at the names, well, what I think are names, on this map -- Koth, Ozyrrendion, Ghostlord, Kharn, Saarvith, Turgarun....think they are all 'Wyrmlords'?"


----------



## ethandrew (Oct 1, 2007)

"We will only get stronger with experience. Let us take these things back to Drellin's Ferry. But we should hurry before night falls. I need a nice bed tonight. As for horses? It's a thought." Kirrg looks for a scabbard for the beautiful, glowing sword in his hand. He smiles at it before looking at his old, notched greataxe.


----------



## EvolutionKB (Oct 2, 2007)

*Sir Jonathan*

Sir Jonathan nods at Virashil.  "I believe that is the correct choice as well.  We will need horses as well I think.  The distance is long and our time is short.  We should be going immediately."  After stuffing all the treasure into the neverending bag, Jonathan climbs the ladder out off the hidden room.

Once on the surface once more, Sir Jonathan finds Jorr.  He smiles as he greets the grizzled woodsman, "Found yourself some fun?"  he says nodding to the worg pelts.  More seriously he begins, "There is trouble brewing in this neck of the woods Jorr.  An army of hobgoblins approaches from the north over a bridge.  We need to return to Drellin's Ferry and warn them of the impending threat.  From there we try and stop the marauder's by collapsing the bridge.  Do you know of the bridge?  Is that possible?"

Updated chrsht with bag of holding and all the items it contains(double check I have everything, we need in it.)


----------



## Rhun (Oct 2, 2007)

s@squ@tch said:
			
		

> "Look at the names, well, what I think are names, on this map -- Koth, Ozyrrendion, Ghostlord, Kharn, Saarvith, Turgarun....think they are all 'Wyrmlords'?"





Duroin finishes loading up his portion of the gear, nodding at Virishal's words. "They could all possibly be Wyrmlords...perhaps that is some type of title among the followers of Tiamat. As I stated earlier, it looks as this 'Ozyrrendion' holds the bridge at Skull Gorge. A night of good rest will be needed if we are to  test his mettle and take the bridge."


----------



## EvolutionKB (Oct 3, 2007)

*Sir Jonathan*

As Sir Jonathan helps Kirrg put on his armor he says to the group, "Rest is needed and well-deserved.  We struck a mighty blow to their forces today.  Hopefully with our help, the army will fall apart before they can do much damage.  If these hobgoblins are in league with Tiamat, then we best be prepared for dragons, does everybody think they can handle a dragon?"


----------



## s@squ@tch (Oct 3, 2007)

*Virashil, Sorcerer 5, Hp: 13/21*



			
				EvolutionKB said:
			
		

> As Sir Jonathan helps Kirrg put on his armor he says to the group, "Rest is needed and well-deserved.  We struck a mighty blow to their forces today.  Hopefully with our help, the army will fall apart before they can do much damage.  If these hobgoblins are in league with Tiamat, then we best be prepared for dragons, does everybody think they can handle a dragon?"




"Do you think you can handle me?" Virashil says with a wink and a sly smile.


----------



## ethandrew (Oct 3, 2007)

Kirrg stands tall in his armor, buckler attached to the wrist of his left arm, his right gripping the bastard sword, which emits a warm glow. He smiles, hooking his upper lip behind his lower fangs, "How do I look?" He mockingly parries and thrusts, like a child with a stick.


----------



## Rhun (Oct 3, 2007)

Duroin looks over Kirrg with an appraising eye. "Just don't assume that pose around our enemies...unless, you want to defeat them by causing them to double over with laughter."


----------



## ethandrew (Oct 4, 2007)

Kirrg stops and considers that thought for a moment, "Hmm, they laugh, we stab. Works for me," he finishes with a shrug. Assessing the chaos of the room, he looks around trying to see if they have forgotten anything before they leave this place. Blood stains are everywhere, some their own, most not though. Kirrg nods his head, agreeing with his own thoughts. Looking at the three plus Jorr, he states flatly, "We ready?"


----------



## EvolutionKB (Oct 4, 2007)

> "Do you think you can handle me?" Virashil says with a wink and a sly smile.




Sir Jonathan gives a grin right back.  "I sure I can out wrestle a dragon of your size."

Sir Jonathan snorts and Kirrg's pose, and imitating the cleric, strikes one of his own.  Shield raised and shining in the light, he points his blade towards Drellin's Ferry.  "To Drellin's Ferry!" he says mockingly.


----------



## s@squ@tch (Oct 5, 2007)

*Virashil, Sorcerer 5, Hp: 13/21*

"Never underestimate the fight in the dragon..." She says as she licks her lips.

"We should get going if we want to get to town before the suns sets."


----------



## Rhun (Oct 5, 2007)

"Then let us be on our way." Duroin waits for the other sto vacate the underground chamber, and then shuts the trapdoor, doing his best to conceal it again. He smiles at the others when he is done. "You never know when a concealed hidey-hole might prove useful."


----------



## hero4hire (Oct 5, 2007)

The heroes find old Jorr waiting outside. It seems he has been spending his time hard at work taking apart to sets of Goblin armor at the seems.

"Better quality then most. Can maybe use it fer sumthin ifn I can get the stink out!" Said the woodsman as the group finally emerged from the building.

"So ye kill all the goblins then? Canya tell that Muskrat Wiston the land now safe for hearth and home and all that?"


----------



## s@squ@tch (Oct 5, 2007)

*Virashil - Sorcerer 5, Hp: 13/21*

"As much as I'd like to tell them that they are free from any goblinoid worries, I fear that this outpost is just the tip of the iceberg."  Virashil says as she casts a backward glance to the bugbear's tower.

"We need to get back to town to let them know about what we found.  So, if you need to leave us to get back to your cabin, we thank you for your help in leading us to this place -- but be warned -- in a few days time, an angry horde of goblins and hobgoblins will be advancing through the forest, so you may be in danger as well."

"Jorr, what do you know of the Skull Gorge Bridge -- what is it made out of, how big of a span is it?"


----------



## hero4hire (Oct 5, 2007)

s@squ@tch said:
			
		

> "As much as I'd like to tell them that they are free from any goblinoid worries, I fear that this outpost is just the tip of the iceberg."  Virashil says as she casts a backward glance to the bugbear's tower.
> 
> "We need to get back to town to let them know about what we found.  So, if you need to leave us to get back to your cabin, we thank you for your help in leading us to this place -- but be warned -- in a few days time, an angry horde of goblins and hobgoblins will be advancing through the forest, so you may be in danger as well."
> 
> "Jorr, what do you know of the Skull Gorge Bridge -- what is it made out of, how big of a span is it?"




"Iceberg? Horde? Whatcha gettin at Young Lady?"  Jorr says even though he probably already knew the Elf Maid may be older then himself. "O' Course I know the Bridge. Wouldn't be much of a Guide ifn I didn't know my own forest." He spat out something he was chewing. Jerky? Tobacco? At this point it was unidentifiable. "Why? This horde a comin that way?"


----------



## Rhun (Oct 5, 2007)

Duroin shows the map that was found in the Koth's sanctuary to the old duffer. "This horde. The one that appears to be set to invade this region."


----------



## ethandrew (Oct 5, 2007)

Kirrg nods his head at Jorr's question, "That's what it looks like. We need to make it back to town tonight, but we mean to see this bridge too. It looks like an army is massing just out of the woods, in the hills here," He points to the place on the map Duroin holds. "They have detailed an attack that lasts more than a month, destroying everything and everyone. Skull's Gorge looks to be where they begin that mission and we mean to stop them."


----------



## s@squ@tch (Oct 5, 2007)

*Virashil - Sorcerer 5, Hp: 13/21*

Virashil ignores the fact that she has seen more summers on this plane than Jorr,"Jorr, you wouldn't happen to know of any other residents of the woods -- that would be at odds with being swarmed with hostile goblinoids -- residents who would be potential allies against such an invasion?"

"But getting back to my prior question -- what does this bridge look like?  what is it made of?

To her companions,"I'm thinking we could use as much help as possible in our endevour."


----------



## hero4hire (Oct 6, 2007)

Jorr snatches the map and waggles his bushy eyebrows in concentration. 

"No not anymore. Used to be a Tribe a Tree Giants long long time ago." he says absently while deciphering the map.

After he finishes with the map he hands it back. "A-ight. I aint of a mind for stopping ye ifn ya wanna go back to town and warn That Peacock. But I will tellya what is gonna happen.
First its gonna take ya the better part of a day to get back to town. Then ya find and tell the Mayor. If he believes ya he will could a meetin of the town council. That will take a day. They will cluck like Hens fer awhile...Then they will askya what proof ya got. You will show 'em, but it wont be enough fer all of 'em. Seein' is believin' and they will want someone ta see this Horde with thier own eyes. So mebbee you come back ta check things out mebbe ya don't but ifn ya do. Guess what? 2 more days hikin up ta see if this paper is indeed gen-you-wine. Meanwhile that _Horde_ ya be jawin about mebbe has made it over that bridge and there will be no time to evacuate them townsfolk." he stops and spits again. "O course mebbe I am talkin outta my arse! Aint used ta flappin my jaw like that so I'm gonna letcha work it out."


----------



## Rhun (Oct 6, 2007)

Duroin accepts the map back from the crotchety woodsman, folding it and replacing in his belt pouch. He tugs at one side of his bushy white mustache as he considers for a few moments, and then continues to question Jorr. "The bridge is what? A day's travel from this place? Can you describe the bridge's construction?"


----------



## hero4hire (Oct 6, 2007)

Rhun said:
			
		

> Duroin accepts the map back from the crotchety woodsman, folding it and replacing in his belt pouch. He tugs at one side of his bushy white mustache as he considers for a few moments, and then continues to question Jorr. "The bridge is what? A day's travel from this place? Can you describe the bridge's construction?"




Jorr scratched his head and squinted as if concentrating on some distant object."Well I taint much on knowin' bridges and the like. But I know Dwarves built it long ago. Some kinda stone.."

Duroin please make a INT Check with a +2 stonecunning bonus please


----------



## EvolutionKB (Oct 6, 2007)

*Sir Jonathan*

Sir Jonathan listens to Jorr babble about what would happen if we do go back to town.  "We still need to go back now I think.  If the bridge is made of some sort of stone, we will we hard pressed to disable it so they must go around.  My conscience could not handle us going there and getting killed without warning the town of the horde first.  We should make it clear to them that they are coming, and we are leaving immedieately to keep them busy for a few days."


----------



## Rhun (Oct 6, 2007)

hero4hire said:
			
		

> Duroin please make a INT Check with a +2 stonecunning bonus please




Intelligence Check: 14


----------



## s@squ@tch (Oct 7, 2007)

*Virashil, Sorcerer 5, Hp: 13/21*

"Why do I get the feeling that we are in a no-win situation?"

"If only we knew when this invasion was to kick off, THEN we could possibly make an informed and intelligent decision."  She paces somewhat back and forth in the courtyard, trying to come to a rational conclusion.

 "If we go back to town and tell them what we know, they could react like Jorr has mentioned -- it is only _human nature_, not to believe something as horrific as this could be happening to them, and they, in turn, could procrastinate until it is too late." Virashil adds some stress on the human part. 

"BUT, if we do go straight to the bridge, we would at least see who this "Ozzyrendiron" fellow is -- and if how many troops they are holding the bridge with."

"If we had the luxury of time, I would also want to seek out these so-called Tree Giants -- if they are still in the Vale, they could be valuable allies, if they are not in league with the goblinoids." 

She snaps her fingers, as if signalling she has an idea.

"Jorr -- how far is it to the bridge?"  She turns to the others,"If it is not that far, I could use this scroll that we found on the bugbear to summon a horse, one of us could then ride to the bridge at the fastest possible speed and take a look, then head back."

"The only problem, is that the summoned horse would only stick around for a couple of hours -- so if it was farther away, it might not work as well....."

"The other problem is that we all need rest -- this has been a most active day, and I, for one, am completely drained -- I've almost gone to spend eternity with Bahamut once today, and I'm not looking to see him again for quite some time."

"So, if the horse idea doesn't make sense, then I am all for heading back to town as quickly as possible, informing them, so that they can make any necessary arrangements, then get horses and head back to the bridge in the morning."


----------



## hero4hire (Oct 7, 2007)

Rhun said:
			
		

> Intelligence Check: 14




[sblock=Rhun]Everyone knows that dwarves are the best craftsman around and while they take pride in thier work they have a secret. Long ago after the wars with elves for supremacy of the lands the dwarves learned a bitter lesson. Before thier alliance with the elves was broken the Dwarves crafted many structures for the elves. Impregnable keeps and castles. Which the elves in turn used to great effectiveness. So for many years when dwarves made a structure for another race they also included a failsafe. Some hidden weakness that the dwarves could exploit if the race no longer became thier ally. If this bridge was made long enough ago...Maybe it has such a weakness. [/sblock]


----------



## hero4hire (Oct 7, 2007)

s@squ@tch said:
			
		

> "Why do I get the feeling that we are in a no-win situation?"
> 
> "If only we knew when this invasion was to kick off, THEN we could possibly make an informed and intelligent decision."  She paces somewhat back and forth in the courtyard, trying to come to a rational conclusion.
> 
> ...




"That old bridge is probably a day away on foot. So half that on a horse I reckon."  Jorr spat again before continuing. "But all alone on horseback, ya would be a sittin' duck for the things that lurk between here and yonder." he sighs "If'n ya need someone ta go warn the town I guess I would be doin' ya a favor. I can still kill me a goblin or two sure. But I takes 'em now all sneaky like. I don't reckon I'd be that good at takin a bridge."  he then looks deadly serious for a moment. "If ya do go up there make sure ya try to spot just how many are comin. If'n ya see it with yer own eyes then that might just light a fire under thier arses."


----------



## Rhun (Oct 7, 2007)

"I believe that the best plan of action would be to send Jorr to warn the town, while we investigate the bridge." Duroin smiles as he looks around his companions. "I have a few ideas about dealing with the bridge, but we need to get their first so that I can examine it." The dwarf yawns and stretches. "Although I would enjoy sleeping on a nice, comfortable bed this night, our time is limited. We must make haste."


----------



## s@squ@tch (Oct 7, 2007)

*Virashil, Sorcerer 5, Hp: 13/21*

"So, do we spend the night here, or make camp along the way?"

"Also, Jorr, could you point out on the map where this tribe of 'Tree Giants' used to live?"


----------



## EvolutionKB (Oct 7, 2007)

Jonathan thinks aloud, "Well if we rest now, Kirrg and Virashil are sure to have spells back in case of conflict.  But the army may pass by the bridge in that time.  If we wait to rest, we may be assaulted on the way there and not even make it to the bridge as weak as we are currently.  I say we rest now, Jorr can leave and warn the town.  We'll have to take a chance I think and hope that the army is running behind."


----------



## s@squ@tch (Oct 8, 2007)

"I vote to spend the night down in the secret room below -- we should be safe there, but then again, if someone finds us down there, we would be in a very weak position.  So actually, I think we should stay in the barracks -- I don't need much sleep, like you three, so I can take the second watch."


----------



## ethandrew (Oct 8, 2007)

Kirrg frowns, ready to take off his armor yet again, "So many options, and now we get to go take out an old dwarven bridge? I hope Jorr can persuade the city to leave their homes or take up arms. And now we rest in the middle of what used to be an enemy's base, what some of the enemy still considers to be a safe location. This could be bad."


----------



## EvolutionKB (Oct 8, 2007)

*Sir Jonathan*

Sir Jonathan listens to his companions voice their uncertainties.  "Jorr, on your scouting outside the keep, did you find any sign of more goblinoids or worgs that could be in the immediate area?"

Once the grizzled man has answered Sir Jonathan speaks again.  "I have to agree with Virashil.  The chamber below the tower appears to be quite secret.  If any enemies happen upon this place, they will probably be so mad about us killing their allies they may leave and try and find us.  Perhaps we could try and make a fake trail leading off into the woods if that would happen."


----------



## ethandrew (Oct 9, 2007)

Kirrg smiles wickedly at Duroin, "You did a good job hiding that door, now we get to use it once again. Maybe we can have Jorr place a rug or pelt over top the entrance before he leaves. As for hiding our tracks, I'm certain that there are many coming and going from here, especially from those worgs that just fled into Jorr's hands. I doubt ours will cause much of a fuss."


----------



## Rhun (Oct 10, 2007)

"I vote for staying above ground, where we can watch who comes this way." The dwarf continues to tug on his mustache as he talks. "If someone does stumble upon the hole while we're in it, we will be in a bad position. We can stay in the barracks and maintain a double watch."


----------



## ethandrew (Oct 10, 2007)

Kirrg nods, "While I do like the security of being below, it is too dangerous. I think Virashil and I need to regain more of our energies in rest. Jorr should head off to Drellin's Ferry right now, so probably Duroin and Jonathan, you will need to take turns at guard. I will apply some general care to you all, so just take it easy during our rest."

Kirrg will apply some Long-Term Care for double level hitpoints healed during the 8 hours. The checks are 16, 28, and 32.


----------



## hero4hire (Oct 12, 2007)

I need a final decision on above or below for the night before I move you along. Does majority rule? Do you split up while you sleep? Do you post watch?


----------



## s@squ@tch (Oct 12, 2007)

OOC:

If someone disagrees, please speak up now, but I think we will spend the night above ground in the barracks, with watches posted.  Jonathan and Duroin are the best suited for 1st and 2nd watch because they do not need to recover spells, but Virashil can do it in a pinch, as she is elven, and doesn't require much sleep.


----------



## EvolutionKB (Oct 12, 2007)

Sounds good to me, I'll take first watch in the Barracks.


----------



## Rhun (Oct 12, 2007)

Duroin will also take the appropriate watch; last?"


----------



## hero4hire (Oct 14, 2007)

The night goes by uneventfully. Once they get used to the rankness of the barracks' odor the crew gets a reasonable nights rest. 12 HP Back
Jorr is already up and set to leave for Town. "Anythin in particular ye be wantin' me to impart?"
Any actions before you leave? I need a list of prepared spells for Kirrg and manuevers readied for Jonathan.


----------



## Rhun (Oct 14, 2007)

"Make sure they know this isn't your typical pradle of goblin raiders," says Duroin to the ranger. "These hobgoblins are numerous, well-trained, well-equipped, and have a lot of support by way of magic and monster."


----------



## EvolutionKB (Oct 14, 2007)

*Sir Jonathan 58/65 hp*

Sir Jonathan nods at Duroin's words, he adds after the dwarf is finished speaking  "And we assume they are numerous, they seek to conquer the area, not just their city.  They should send a runner to the next city in line to warn them as well."After he speaks takes a few minutes to speak a prayer over for the people of Drellin's Ferry, and for themselves.

Battle leader's charge, WRT, Revitializing strike, mountain hammer, and action before thought are readied.  Do we want to finish healing up w/potions or spells?


----------



## s@squ@tch (Oct 14, 2007)

*Virashil, Sorcerer 6, Hp: 25/25*

After arising in the morning, Virashil felt an  expansion of her connection with her draconic sire.  For months, she had been trying to harness the mystical wards that would protect her against the various energies to no avail, but this morning, she had an epiphany that showed her the error of her ways, she felt confident that she would be able to do so when needed.

"Jorr, please do your best to relay all of the information we've given to you about the impending horde of goblins -- they need to start the preparations now if they are going to survive.  Their best bet may be to evacuate the town....  Which is something I'm certain they will be loathe to do."

She finishes packing her gear, takes off the dressings of her wounds and notices that they are all gone.

"Kirrg, I must thank you for your careful ministrations last night -- I feel like a new elf this morning, I think I could almost stomach to see you without armor again." She laughs at the last comment.

"What will this day hold for us?" Virashil says aloud, to no one in particular.

"Let us set out as soon as we can, the odor in this place is destroying my nostrils."


----------



## ethandrew (Oct 14, 2007)

Kirrg nods at his companions words, agreeing with their messages to Jorr, "Leave now and make haste, and show them proof. We cannot yet attack the head of the serpent, but we will do what we can to slow its way." He seems distracted, hardly responding to Virashil's jest, merely nodding again for her thanks. Gripping his beautiful sword tightly, he stands ready for their journey to the bridge.

[sblock=spells]Spells:
1st:
-Lesser Vigor
-Bane
-Divine Favor
-Protection from Evil
Domain: Magic Weapon

2nd:
-Bull Strength
-Aid
-Sound Burst
-Enthrall
Domain: Produce Flame

3rd:
-Dispel Magic
-Vigor
-Searing Light
Domain: Prayer[/sblock]


----------



## hero4hire (Oct 15, 2007)

[sblock=Ethandrew]Clerics only get to prepare *one* Domain spell from each level not both.  [/sblock]


----------



## hero4hire (Oct 15, 2007)

Jorr nods at the Group's instructions. "If'n ye can. Make sure ye get a look at just how many Gobbos are in a horde anyway. The Town Council will be sure ta be askin' " he gives a final spit of whatever he chews on and sets off. The heroes also set off, in the opposite direction.


----------



## hero4hire (Oct 15, 2007)

The forest grow more ominous as the Dawn Way winds deeper into the woods. You come to a spot where a wide track leads away from the road heading west. A massive effigy of some kind stands here, a fifteen-foot-tall humanoid shape made from a sagging moss covered frame. The thing almost looks like a crude giant-sized skeleton. Birds nest in the massive barrel that served the effigy as a head.

INT Checks please


----------



## s@squ@tch (Oct 15, 2007)

OOC:  Virashil ain't exactly too booksmart.  

Int Check (1d20=9)


----------



## EvolutionKB (Oct 15, 2007)

Ditto for Sir Jonathan:  Int check:  9


----------



## Rhun (Oct 15, 2007)

Duroin is only a little better. Int Check:13


----------



## s@squ@tch (Oct 15, 2007)

Rhun said:
			
		

> Duroin is only a little better. Int Check:13




He is the scholar of this group.


----------



## ethandrew (Oct 15, 2007)

We're very average today. Int check of 10.

Fixed the Domains.


----------



## hero4hire (Oct 16, 2007)

No additional info on the effigy. Actions?


----------



## s@squ@tch (Oct 16, 2007)

*Virashil, Sorcerer 6, Hp: 25/25*

"Such an odd place for such an odd thing." Virashil says as she wipes the sweat from her brow.  The morning sun has already risen, making the travel on the road sweaty for her, she shudders to think how her metal encased companions are faring.  She wrings out a make-shift headband and then puts it back on her head.

"You know, Jorr never did mention anything about the tribe of forest giants -- especially where they were located in the 'Wood.  Any of you think that this could be some sort of warning sign or marker?"

Thinking back to Vraath Keep,"I also have been wondering if these same Forest Giants that Jorr mentioned were the same ones that had assaulted the Keep all those years ago -- makes you wonder if they would be friendly....."

"I'm drawing a blank on what this thing might mean -- should we continue onto the bridge, or take a hike down this path and see where it takes us?  It isn't listed on Koth's map..."


----------



## Rhun (Oct 16, 2007)

Duroin considers the effigy, as well as the elf maid's words. "Did Jorr not mention something about the forest giants having died out?" The dwarf shrugs his shoulders, and then adjusts his pack to sit more comfortably upon his back. "As much as curiosity is pulling at me to explore this path into the woods, I do not think it would be wise to deter from our goal. Our time is short as it is."


----------



## hero4hire (Oct 16, 2007)

at this point I need Listen checks from all of you


----------



## Rhun (Oct 16, 2007)

Listen Check: 16


----------



## s@squ@tch (Oct 17, 2007)

*Virashil, Sorcerer 6, Hp: 25/25*

Listen Check @ the effigy (1d20+2=15)


----------



## EvolutionKB (Oct 17, 2007)

*Sir Jonathan 58/65 hp*

Sir Jonathan looks upon the effigy, thinking hard.  He merely shakes his head, turning to listen to Virashil and Duroin when they speak.  "This could be a warning sign I guess.  Duroin is right though, if any giants yet live, we should let them do so.  The bridge is our first priority.  Once we see the army delayed, then we can deal with the giants if they exist.  We at least know they were unfriendly because they attacked the keep.  I would pray to Heironeous that the hobgoblin leaders do not see the sense in having giant shock troops.  It would not take much to persuade them to gain revenge on their losses at the keep long ago."

Too bad this didn't come up during an attack roll, then again perhaps my luck has turned:  Nat 20(total 20) on the listen check


----------



## s@squ@tch (Oct 17, 2007)

*Virashil, Sorcerer 6, Hp: 25/25*

"Jonathan, we do not know if the forest giants were the ones who assaulted the keep -- I vaguely remember Jorr saying that they might be friendly."

"I do, however, believe that it might be too much of a risk, as walking into a village of giants could be hazardous to our health."

OOC:

We suck at Int checks, but all seem to be rolling well for listening....


----------



## EvolutionKB (Oct 17, 2007)

> "Jonathan, we do not know if the forest giants were the ones who assaulted the keep -- I vaguely remember Jorr saying that they might be friendly."




"I would say that the bodies of the giants laying around the keep would say otherwise.  That was too small for a giant stronghold, I would think.  Unless you mean that the giants we found there were not the forest giants."


----------



## Rhun (Oct 17, 2007)

"Certes the giants attacked and destroyed the keep," says Duroin, still eyeing the effigy. "But again, that was a long time ago. We don't even know if there are any giants still about these parts. The bridge, and ensuring the safety of the people of Drellin's Ferry, should be our main concern at this point."


----------



## ethandrew (Oct 17, 2007)

"If we have time on the way back from the bridge, we could look down this path. It is curious to me also, but we have more pressing needs."

Listen check of 14.


----------



## s@squ@tch (Oct 17, 2007)

*Virashil, Sorcerer 6, Hp: 25/25*



			
				EvolutionKB said:
			
		

> "I would say that the bodies of the giants laying around the keep would say otherwise.  That was too small for a giant stronghold, I would think.  Unless you mean that the giants we found there were not the forest giants."




"That is exactly what I meant -- that the giants that attacked Vraath Keep were of some other tribe or type than these so-called Forest Giants, which honestly, is a type that I've never heard of before."


----------



## Rhun (Oct 17, 2007)

Although he considered himself enlightened, Duroin still harbored many of the same prejudices as other dwarves. Including a strong dislike of giants. "Bah, green-skinned hill giants would be my guess," he says to Virashil. "Or a bunch of ogres and trolls that run about beneath the trees with sticks and leaves in their hair. Trouble, I say."


----------



## EvolutionKB (Oct 18, 2007)

*Sir Jonathan 58/65 hp*

"Alright we agree that we should check down this path after we have delayed the army, if that is possible, correct?"   Sir Jonathan looks down the path which eventually leads to the bridge.  "Trolls huh?  Could be, though I've never actually seen one.  We'd better get moving again, though."


----------



## hero4hire (Oct 18, 2007)

From down the path the group can hear snippets of a voice almost chanting in a deep bass. Jonathan almost swears he can just make out the words _Piggy_ and _Owlbear._


----------



## Rhun (Oct 18, 2007)

At the first sounds of the voice floating through the woods, Duroin disappears into the foliage.


*Hide +11
Move Silently +11*


----------



## ethandrew (Oct 18, 2007)

Kirrg stops moving completely, his breath held in his chest as he perceives the slightest sound. He holds up a hand to halt the Virashil and Jonathan, both in movement and in speech, as Duroin stealthily moves off to search the source.


----------



## EvolutionKB (Oct 18, 2007)

Sir Jonathan stands still, motions to Virashil, mimics drawing something from his waist, moving his wrist to mimic tapping someone with said object then covers his eyes.  _I hope she gets the hint._


----------



## s@squ@tch (Oct 18, 2007)

*Virashil, Sorcerer 6, Hp: 25/25*

Virashil looks at Jonathan's movements and understands, gives him a shake of the head, but then motions to the foliage.

She starts to move off of the path, into the foliage and turns back to Kirrg and Jonathan and beckons them to do the same.

Once in the foliage, she murmurs quietly to herself in draconic, summoning her mystic wards.

OOC: Cast Mage Armor on self.

Spells left for the day: 6/6/6/4

Then hide in the foliage while we wait for Duroin to do his thing.

Hide +3


----------



## Rhun (Oct 18, 2007)

Duroin will continue moving slowly (1/2 speed) through the underbrush toward the source of the voices. This should allow him to both stay hidden and move silently without penalty. He'll try to get close enough to get a glimpse of whatever is making the noise.


----------



## EvolutionKB (Oct 18, 2007)

*Sir Jonathan 58/65 hp*

Sir Jonathan sees Kirrg call a halt and freezes as well.  He watches Duroin slink off into the brush, and then Virashil follows after him.  Sir Jonathan narrows his eyes down the path, looking for sign of movement, or trying to make out more of the conversation of the speakers.

Listen and spot +0, does the path curve ahead or stay straight?  Does it sound like they voices are coming from within the woods on the path?


----------



## hero4hire (Oct 18, 2007)

EvolutionKB said:
			
		

> Listen and spot +0, does the path curve ahead or stay straight?  Does it sound like they voices are coming from within the woods on the path?




It is a fairly wide path, wide enough to take a horse down, but very twisted and tangled with tree roots and other flora. Plenty of cover about, but no real line of sight for any meaningful distance. You can determine the direction of the sound easily enough but find it practically impossible to pinpoint if it is on a path or in the woods.

Update to come shortly


----------



## s@squ@tch (Oct 18, 2007)

*Virashil, Sorcerer 6, Hp: 25/25*

OOC: Virashil is in the foliage, but not following Duroin, she is sticking near Kirrg and Jonathan.  As she is not stealthy, well, more stealthy than Kirrg and Jonathan, but then again, who isn't?

Mage Armor duration is now 6 hours.

Are the voices coming from the pathway to the bridge, or the sidepath that was not on our map?


----------



## hero4hire (Oct 18, 2007)

s@squ@tch said:
			
		

> Are the voices coming from the pathway to the bridge, or the sidepath that was not on our map?




You were on a road called the Dawn's Way. The noise came from down the sidepath.


----------



## hero4hire (Oct 18, 2007)

The party and especially Duroin, who is stealthily scouting ahead, begin to smell a campfire and cooking meat.

[sblock=Duroin]The old track comes to an abrupt end in the shadow of a fairly large hill that looms up from the surrounding woodlands. At the hill’s base sits the collapsed ruin of what was once a massive and probably quite impressive wooden fortress. Entire trees were used to form the walls of this building, but now the whole thing is little more than a heap of moss-covered, rotting logs. A thin curl of smoke rises up from a great fire pit, where an enormous boar sizzles on a spit the size of a lance.

A giant sits by the fire, turning the spit and muttering to himself in his own language. He is extraordinarily tall and lean, with stooped shoulders, earth-yellow skin marked by angry red blotches, and a wild mane and beard of tangled green hair. He easily tops ten feet, even while sitting on the ground.

Duroin can make out snippets of broken common.

“Not as good as owlbear, but good enough for an old wretch like me. Cook you wretched piggy! Warklegnaw hungry!”

The old giant then slumps over “All gone, all dead, all but me. Poor old Warklegnaw.”

Duroin needs to make a spot check [/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Oct 19, 2007)

[sblock=H4H]Spot check: 13. Damn these average rolls.[/sblock]


----------



## hero4hire (Oct 19, 2007)

[sblock=Duroin]Duroin notices a prominent tattoo on his wrinkled forehead, a symbol that looks like a frowning tusked mouth. Which looks familiar to Duroin.[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Oct 19, 2007)

[sblock=H4H]
Duroin frowns, trying to recall why the tatoo of the frowning tusked mouth looks familiar.

Intelligence Check: 11. Another damnable average roll.
[/sblock]


----------



## hero4hire (Oct 19, 2007)

[sblock=Duroin] As Duroin strains his brain to remember where he has seen the familiar looking symbol, the Giant wearily stands up and fingers his club. He yells....
[/sblock]

[sblock=Everyone else]The rest of the Group waits in silence. Suddenly from down the twisted path they hear echoing...[/sblock]

....In a booming voice, "You little worms wont get me! You did for my kith and kin, but you won't get me!"


OOC: No further Info for Duroin from the Int Check. Actions?


----------



## Rhun (Oct 19, 2007)

[sblock=H4H]
Duroin remains still and silent within the thick underbrush, hoping that the giant hasn't actually spotted him in his hiding spot. He looks at the giant's eyes to try and determine if they have focused on him or not...even as he does, the dwarf's hands slowly go to his weapons, as Duroin prepares to draw them at the first sign of danger.

Duroin won't act unless he can tell the giant is coming for him.
[/sblock]


----------



## ethandrew (Oct 19, 2007)

Kirrg readies his sword, straining his ears to hear a cry of help from Duroin, or sound of the loud yell being directed at them. Concern lines his face as anything with a voice that deep and menacing ought not to bode well.


----------



## s@squ@tch (Oct 19, 2007)

"That doesn't sound good," Virashil says quietly to herself.

To Jonathan and Kirrg,"Do you think Duroin needs our help?"

OOC: I'm dying to read Duroin's sblocks...


----------



## hero4hire (Oct 19, 2007)

Rhun said:
			
		

> [sblock=H4H]
> Duroin remains still and silent within the thick underbrush, hoping that the giant hasn't actually spotted him in his hiding spot. He looks at the giant's eyes to try and determine if they have focused on him or not...even as he does, the dwarf's hands slowly go to his weapons, as Duroin prepares to draw them at the first sign of danger.
> 
> Duroin won't act unless he can tell the giant is coming for him.
> [/sblock]




[sblock=Duroin]Duroin holds still and locks eyes with the Giant. <secret sense motive rolled> The elderly Giant _appears_ to be looking straight at Duroin but something in his tired eyes looks like he wants no part of a fight. In someways it reminds Duroin of his own Grandfather; who was once a proud dwarf, but when he became infirmed with old age, he seemed to be waiting for grim death to make a last appearence.[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Oct 19, 2007)

[sblock=H4H]
Moving as slowly as possible, so as not to startle the giant or give the creature reason to charge, Duroin withdraws further into the brush and begins to make his way quietly back toward his companions.
[/sblock]


----------



## EvolutionKB (Oct 19, 2007)

*Sir Jonathan 58/65 hp*

At the bellowing and the smell of cooking meat, Sir Jonathan waits for the worst.  _Oh great, Duroin stole it's food._

Sir Jonathan looks to the trees where Virashil stands, "He'll be okay, he knows when he is outnumbered.  Let's wait for him to draw whatever that is back here."   Jonathan looks at Kirrg when he draws his new blade, the magic blade suits him.  He nods, and says, "Ready brother?"

Leading the charge stance up, all allies(including myself get a +6 bonus on damage when charging).  If this is bad, let's get him in the open so we can take advantage of this.


----------



## hero4hire (Oct 19, 2007)

Duroin arrives back with the group in short order. Nothing is pursuing him.


----------



## s@squ@tch (Oct 19, 2007)

*Virashil, Sorcerer 6, Hp: 25/25*

"Duroin -- what in the hells did you see?"  Virashil says quickly as she spies the dwarf return.


----------



## Rhun (Oct 19, 2007)

Duroin pops out of the brush, a slight smile on his face. "It's a giant, not to doubt. More than double my hieght, and lean, with green hair. It could certainly be one of those forest giants we heard about" The dwarf pauses to brush twigs and leaves off of his shoulders before continuing. "He's old, and ready to die. Might be that his mind is starting to go, as well. No danger for us, unless we go seeking it."

The dwarf pauses again. "He had a familiar tatoo...a frowning tusked mouth. It seemed familiar, but for the life of me I can't place it."


----------



## s@squ@tch (Oct 19, 2007)

*Virashil, Sorcerer 6, Hp: 25/25*

"Was he just sitting on the trail, or did the trail end and he had some sort of campsite?"

"Do you think he was hostile?  I'm wondering if he could be an ally in the destruction of a bridge -- since he's giant and all."

"Anyway, if we don't want to bother, then lets get a move on towards the bridge and see who or what this Ozzyrrendrion fellow is who is holding it."


----------



## Rhun (Oct 20, 2007)

"The trail ends at his campsite. Its at the base of a large hill. There are some ruins which look to have once been a fortress. The giant appears to be using the ruins as a dwelling. He has a firepit, and is roasting a boar of some type." The dwarf shrugs his shoulders. "I'm not sure he is hostile, but I don't think he is altogether sane, either, based on his mutterings. He seems to be alone, though. We could approach him and ask for his aid, knowing that we may need to put him down if he doesn't react favorably." Duroin shrugs again, and adjusts his helm.


----------



## ethandrew (Oct 20, 2007)

"More than twice your height isn't hard to do," Kirrg grins from above the dwarf. "I have heard of my kind teaming with giants in the past to raid together, but we never did it, never needed to. There is no malice between our kind." He sheathes his blade, immediately missing its warmth and security. "If we meet him and talk to him, it would take what? Maybe an hour out of our day? That's a worthy distraction, especially if he has kin around who could help us as well. I say we go down, no weapons drawn, palms up in peace, offering conversation and friendship. That's my vote," he emphasizes by nodding his head once sharply.


----------



## EvolutionKB (Oct 20, 2007)

*Sir Jonathan*

Sir Jonathan sheathes his blade as well.  "If the giant is indeed old and insane, he will matter little to a group of hobgoblins bent on domination.  He could be of great use to us though.  I think the both of you are right, we should offer him solace from the army, in exchange for helping us destroy or at least block the bridge."


----------



## s@squ@tch (Oct 20, 2007)

*Virashil, Sorcerer 6, Hp: 25/25*

"I'm fine with approaching the giant then.  Especially, since I don't need a blade in my hand to be destructive." She grins an evil grin -- then laughs.

"Anyone would be helpful when trying to destroy a bridge."

"Jonathan, you should probably do the talking, if it speaks common.  Actually -- who speaks giant?"


----------



## Rhun (Oct 20, 2007)

Duroin punches Kirrg in the gut as the half-orc cracks his short joke, and then turns to face Jonathon and Virashil. "The giant speaks common. Just be on your guard. He may be old and possibly infirm, but he still looks as though he can dish out the damage."


----------



## ethandrew (Oct 20, 2007)

Kirrg doubled over at the punch, whether from the blow to the gut or laughter was unsure for his face showed both. Finally he stands up grinning, his youthful face showing the joy that had been absent during their whole stressful endeavor since their illfated ambush on their way to the Witchwood. "I am excited. This should be interesting. I've never met a giant before."


----------



## EvolutionKB (Oct 20, 2007)

Sir Jonathan searches his memory of the tatoo that Duroin describes.  "I will do the talking, but Duroin what exactly happened earlier, it may impact what I say."   Sir Jonathan looks down the path.  "Was there a way to approach it without being seen as hostile?  Even as loud as Kirrg and I are, I don't want to approach unseen and alarm it.  With it's permission we should check out it's dwelling, if it had half the treasure that the keep had, we will make out well."


----------



## Rhun (Oct 20, 2007)

"Let's just hope it wants to meet you," says Duroin to Kirrg in response to the half-orc's comment about never having met a giant. At Jonathon's question, the dwarf merely shrugs. "You must have heard its shout. I'm not sure that it saw or heard me, it merely jumped up and began to shout." The dwarf shrugs again. "Unless you mean to creep through the underbrush, the trail appears to be the only way in. By the way, the giant's name is Warklegnaw, and judging by the smell of the boar, we will be just in time for dinner. Let's hope the boar tastes better to it thanus."


----------



## hero4hire (Oct 20, 2007)

The group proceeds up the tangled trail until they reach a hill. (You can now read all of Duroin's spoilers)
The old Giant seems to have sensed the group coming for he is already standing using his club to support himself. Although he is indeed twice...no thrice the Dwarf's height! He is ancient and Kirrg can immediately tell from his red blotchy skin that he is suffering from a case of _Red Ache Disease_. 
Upon seeing the group the giant hefts his club up onto one of his stooped shoulders.
"So the wormies have decided to finish the job. Warklegnaw hopes you taste like owlbear, wormies!"

OOC: Actions


----------



## Rhun (Oct 20, 2007)

Duroin nudges Sir Jonathon with his elbow. "I believe that's your queue, my friend," he says quietly.


----------



## hero4hire (Oct 20, 2007)

also I need a d20 roll from everyone but Duroin.


----------



## ethandrew (Oct 20, 2007)

Let the mediocrity continue with a 12.


----------



## s@squ@tch (Oct 20, 2007)

*Virashil, Sorcerer 6, Hp: 25/25*

OOC:
I've got your mediocrity right here.
d20 roll (1d20=11)


----------



## EvolutionKB (Oct 21, 2007)

*Sir Jonathan 58/65 hp*

Sir Jonathan stops at the threats of the giant.  He holds up his hands showing that they are empty.  "We mean you no harm, we merely wish your help, for you are large and strong.  There is a bridge a short walk from here, is there not?  There is an army of hobgoblins whose intent is on conquering this land, the land of your kin.  If you could help us destroy that bridge, or at least impeded the army's progress, we would be in your debt."

Sorry for the delay, I had to work today(as well as tomorrow).  I take it the d20 is for diplomacy?  1d20+9:  who wants average when you can roll a 2?  11 total Can you cure that disease?


----------



## hero4hire (Oct 21, 2007)

EvolutionKB said:
			
		

> Sir Jonathan stops at the threats of the giant.  He holds up his hands showing that they are empty.  "We mean you no harm, we merely wish your help, for you are large and strong.  There is a bridge a short walk from here, is there not?  There is an army of hobgoblins whose intent is on conquering this land, the land of your kin.  If you could help us destroy that bridge, or at least impeded the army's progress, we would be in your debt."
> 
> Sorry for the delay, I had to work today(as well as tomorrow).  I take it the d20 is for diplomacy?  1d20+9:  who wants average when you can roll a 2?  11 total Can you cure that disease?




Nope wasn't a diplomacy roll. Requested roll No further info on the familiar looking tattoo on his brow. You will have to remember on your own 

"Ha! Wormlings cannot fool Warklegnaw! You have symbol of those who kill Warklegnaw's kin on your shield."  He points to the crest on Jonathan's newly acquired shield. "Well old Warklgnaw will be sure to stomp one or two wormies before he goes...Right Piggy?" he says to a giant boar on a spit. Despite his threats he does not move forward.


----------



## Rhun (Oct 22, 2007)

Duoin looks up at Jonathon. The dwarf speaks quietly, trying to avoid being overheard by Warklegnaw. "It just dawned on me that the giant's tatoo is the same as the symbol that was embossed on that giant spiked gauntlet we found."


----------



## s@squ@tch (Oct 22, 2007)

*Virashil, Sorcerer 6, Hp: 25/25*

Virashil speaks quietly to Duroin and Jonathan,"We could offer him the spiked gauntlet as a fee if he was to join us for destroying the bridge -- since we have no use for a giant sized gauntlet...  Might make him happy or remind him of his past."


----------



## ethandrew (Oct 22, 2007)

Kirrg stands still his hands up in front of him, noticing the other three whisper amongst themselves. Feeling left out, he tries to casually lean without being noticed and whispers, "What are you guys saying? I can't hear you. What do we do now?"


----------



## Rhun (Oct 22, 2007)

Duroin nods at Virashil, and then raises his voice so that the giant can hear. "We seek your aid, great Warklegnaw. And, we have a gift."


----------



## ethandrew (Oct 22, 2007)

Kirrg whispers louder, so that everyone but the giant can hear him, so he hopes, "Wait, what? What gift? I'm not giving up this sword!"


----------



## EvolutionKB (Oct 22, 2007)

*Sir Jonathan*

Sir Jonathan looks to his companion and nods his head at their idea.  "Yes, we do bring a gift.  We will return to you the gauntlet of your kin, if you help destroy the bridge that the hobgoblin's wish to cross.  Surely, the gauntlet means something to you."   Sir Jonathan slowly reaches around and feels around in his backpack.  The gauntlet wasn't there.  _Curses, I swear I packed that._ "The gift is where your people fought long ago.  The place is empty now, though it is there as well as something else you may enjoy.  A wonderfully stuffed owlbear as well as the relic of your people.  We can lead you there if you wish."

I'm not sure if I had was supposed to carry the gauntlet, but I didn't see it on the character sheets, even though I think we wanted to keep it.  Hope the improv works.


----------



## s@squ@tch (Oct 22, 2007)

OOC: The gauntlet was supposed to be in the bag of holding, I thought.  I doubt we would have left it there, for we could have just sold it, since it was magical and all...


----------



## Rhun (Oct 22, 2007)

It was noted in the OOC thread that we kept it in hopes of selling it.


----------



## hero4hire (Oct 22, 2007)

*Where did I leave that glove?*




			
				s@squ@tch said:
			
		

> OOC: The gauntlet was supposed to be in the bag of holding, I thought.  I doubt we would have left it there, for we could have just sold it, since it was magical and all...




OOC: I know inventory sometimes is a very difficult process and S@squ@tch has stepped up and done the lion's share of the work so I am not trying to be *too* strict about this the current confusion in the middle of an encounter is why I stressed the importance of keeping _what_ your character has on him/her straight. 

Does everyone agree that the Gauntlet was kept in the Bag of Holding?


----------



## ethandrew (Oct 22, 2007)

That's how I remember it, and if I'm not mistaken, didn't Duroin have the bag? We put it and the Dragon's skull in the same place too.

One thing, that necklace of Giant's Teeth, maybe we could be makeshift dentists and help out this guy's oral issues. Yeah? Ummm, no.


----------



## EvolutionKB (Oct 23, 2007)

I have the bag.  I double checked the OOC thread, and we mention wanting to keep it, but keeping it out of the bag of holding, because it is sharp and pointy.  If is isn't really sharp and pointy then it would be fine in the bag, otherwise it would be in a backpack.  If H4H rules we have the gauntlet, just ignore the last half of my post, except I mention the stuffeed owlbear, this guy really seems to like them beasties.


----------



## s@squ@tch (Oct 23, 2007)

Fine with me.


----------



## hero4hire (Oct 28, 2007)

Eventually between the four of them the group manages to produce the monstrously large glove.

Warklegnaw's bushy eyebrows raise up in surprise. "You...you would give this back to Warklegnaw?" he asks itching his blotchy sores uncertainly.


----------



## s@squ@tch (Oct 28, 2007)

*Virashil, Sorcerer 6, Hp: 25/25*

"Of course we would, Warklegnaw, all we ask in return is that you help us destroy the nearby bridge over Skull Gorge -- to prevent a horde of hobgoblins from marauding through the forest."

She turns to Kirrg,"Kirrg, could you do anything for what ails him?"


----------



## ethandrew (Oct 28, 2007)

"Uhh, I could try. Diseases are hard, but I could make it feel better, maybe not cure it," he states as his hands are still up defensively.


----------



## EvolutionKB (Oct 28, 2007)

*Sir Jonathan*

"As the lady says, the gauntlet is yours if you would help us."

Sir Jonathan nods at Kirrg, "Do whatever you can to help him, we'll need him having all his strength if we want to take down that bridge."


----------



## Rhun (Oct 28, 2007)

Duroin stands quietly, his muscles tensed to spring into action should the giant decide to try to skewer them with the spiked gauntlet.


----------



## ethandrew (Oct 28, 2007)

Kirrg drops his heavy pack, relieved at the overabundance of weight being lifted off his shoulders. He opens it up and pulls out his bundle of healing salves and bandages. Once found, he slowly makes his way toward the giant, holding the equipment out in front of him. "This will only take a moment. Let me know when or if you are feeling particularly weak and I will see if I can do more. Tomorrow definitely."

So much for mediocre, now we're moving to just plain bad. Heal check of +14, total of 16. Long-term care. Let me know if/when you want me to make a Heal check versus disease.


----------



## hero4hire (Oct 29, 2007)

Warklegnaw cautiously lets the cleric tend to his skin affliction as he speaks with the group.
The ancient giant looks a bit sad. 
"Warklegnaw has seen the Goblins from the mountains. But Warklegnaw is too old and tired to fight with you." he reaches over to the roasting boar and rips off a haunch and presents it to the group before taking a bite himself. 
He continues between chomps, "Warklegnaw has many grandchildren though, and maybe he can convince them to help. Warklegnaw's kin lives in the hills to the west. They are young and strong. Help from them good thing..."


----------



## hero4hire (Oct 29, 2007)

ethandrew said:
			
		

> So much for mediocre, now we're moving to just plain bad. Heal check of +14, total of 16. Long-term care. Let me know if/when you want me to make a Heal check versus disease.




Unless you are in combat or it seems particularly tough you can Take Ten in the future.


----------



## s@squ@tch (Oct 29, 2007)

*Virashil, Sorcerer 6, Hp: 25/25*

"The help of your kin would be greatly appreciated.  Surely they must be aware of the goblins already."

"How far away are your grandchildren?  Would it take long to visit them?"


----------



## ethandrew (Oct 30, 2007)

Kirrg visibly eases when it becomes perfectly clear that this giant is not going to try and fight them. But he looks perplexed at the mention of other giant's and Virashil's suggestion of visiting them. ”We and giants fighting together, crushing goblin scum? This sounds like something made of dreams. How many numbers live in the hills?”


----------



## Rhun (Oct 31, 2007)

Duroin too relaxes as the giant allows the cleric to treat his ailments. The dwarf didn't like the idea of fighting beside giants, but as he though about it he decided he liked the idea a lot more than fighting _against_ giants.


----------



## EvolutionKB (Oct 31, 2007)

*Sir Jonathan*

Sir Jonathan accepts a hunk of meat, not wanting to make their host upset.  In between bites he says, "Finding your kin would be a good idea, but how would they react to us?  Would they try and hurt us?"

To his companions he whispers, "If it takes too long for them to come here, perhaps we could meet them at the bridge, yes?"


----------



## s@squ@tch (Oct 31, 2007)

To Jonathan, Virashil whispers,"That might be the best course of action."


----------



## hero4hire (Nov 1, 2007)

s@squ@tch said:
			
		

> "The help of your kin would be greatly appreciated.  Surely they must be aware of the goblins already."
> 
> "How far away are your grandchildren?  Would it take long to visit them?"




Warklegnaw scratched his head with the Bullette teeth encrusted gauntlet. "Mmm they live in hills to the west. 3 sunsets?"



			
				ethandrew said:
			
		

> Kirrg visibly eases when it becomes perfectly clear that this giant is not going to try and fight them. But he looks perplexed at the mention of other giant's and Virashil's suggestion of visiting them. ”We and giants fighting together, crushing goblin scum? This sounds like something made of dreams. How many numbers live in the hills?”




The Gisnt smiled a broad gapped tooth grin "Warklegnaw has *many* grandchildren who were babies when the worms betrayed us." His grin however fades as he continues "Poor poor Warklegnaw had to watch the rest die so there be not many other."



			
				EvolutionKB said:
			
		

> Sir Jonathan accepts a hunk of meat, not wanting to make their host upset.  In between bites he says, "Finding your kin would be a good idea, but how would they react to us?  Would they try and hurt us?"




"Noooo! Not hurt if friends." The ancient one said dismissively. 



> To his companions Jonathan whispers, "If it takes too long for them to come here, perhaps we could meet them at the bridge, yes?"






			
				s@squ@tch said:
			
		

> To Jonathan, Virashil whispers,"That might be the best course of action."




Evidently the Giant's hearing has not failed with age as he nods to the duos whispers as if he heard them easily.
"That best idea. Me bring Kin to help and meet you if you still alive. If not find we still smash goblins."


----------



## Rhun (Nov 1, 2007)

"There is nothing better than smashed goblin scum," says Duroin, smiling for the first time since approaching Warklegnaw. If the giants liked dead goblins, then they were alright in Duroin's book.


----------



## EvolutionKB (Nov 1, 2007)

*Sir Jonathan*

"Thank you Warklegnaw,"  Sir Jonathan says with a salute and nod of his head.  "If we live through this, you and your kin will live honorably in the stories that we tell to our kin."

"Shall we depart friends?  Time is of the essence."   As they depart, Sir Jonathan, looks over his shoulder at Warklegnaw and shakes his head.  _Hopefully this will work and he won't bring trouble with him._


----------



## s@squ@tch (Nov 1, 2007)

*Virashil, Sorcerer 6, Hp: 25/25*

"Thank you for your help, and enjoy your meal, Warklegnaw, we will take your leave and head towards the bridge."

"We look forward to fighting alongside your kin against the foul goblins."

Virashil turns to the others and says,"Let's roll.  We've got a bridge to take down and a fellow named 'Ozzy' to meet."

She quickly ties her hair back up into a pony tail and sets back towards the path.

OOC: Any idea how far from the bridge we are, did Jorr mention how long a trip it would be?  My mage armor lasts 6 hours.


----------



## Rhun (Nov 1, 2007)

Duroin offers the giant a curt bow, and then turns to follow Sir Jonathon. Once they are out of Warklegnaw's earshot, he nudges his companion. "You may want to do something about that coat of arms on your shield before Warklegnaw's kin join us..."


----------



## ethandrew (Nov 1, 2007)

Kirrg confusedly looks over at Jonathan, "Are we not supposed to meet them at the bridge? When do we do that? I want to fight alongside giant warriors. Three sunsets sounds like three days away." He finishes, bringing up no valid suggestions, only questions.


----------



## Rhun (Nov 1, 2007)

The dwarf looks up at Kirrg, responding before Sir Jonathon can. "Precisely. Three days travel to his kin...and who knows how long it will take them to reach the bridge from their home? My guess is we are on our own." Duroin shrugs. "Don't worry, though. The dwarves supposedly built this bridge. And I just so happen to be a dwarf. There will be a weakness we can exploit."


----------



## EvolutionKB (Nov 1, 2007)

*Sir Jonathan*

"There is not many a dwarf that would admit that their constructions have a weakness."  Sir Jonathans winks gravely at the dwarf.  They have not been together long, and Sir Jonathan wonders what would make Duroin doubt the architecture of his race.

Once the companions started on their journey to the bridge.  "That many days would make us fail at our task, but we have little choice in the matter.  If they arrive late, they may hold the hobgoblins back with their numbers.  It may not be the same at destroying the bridge, but we have little choice.  We must continue on, do what we can, hope that they can delay them if we cannot, and warn Drellin's Ferry."


----------



## s@squ@tch (Nov 1, 2007)

*Virashil, Sorcerer 6, Hp: 25/25*

"It would be a luxury to fight alongside giants, but I fear we do not have the time to wait for them to arrive."

"Bahamut will bless us, and with his help, we will surely prevail against this stone bridge."


----------



## Rhun (Nov 1, 2007)

EvolutionKB said:
			
		

> "There is not many a dwarf that would admit that their constructions have a weakness."  Sir Jonathans winks gravely at the dwarf.  They have not been together long, and Sir Jonathan wonders what would make Duroin doubt the architecture of his race.





Duroin chuckles. "You miss my meaning, Sir Knight. My people are certainly famous for the strength of our stonework and fortifications. With that said, we dwarves are a cautious folk, and we have learned some bitter lessons in the past. We know that sometimes our strengths can be used against us. And so we began to build failsafes into our structures, to prevent that from happening." The dwarf shrugs. "I can't be certain until I see the bridge, but if it is old enough, and we are lucky enough, we may find that my kin that built it have included such a weakness. You will, I hope, keep this knowledge in the strictest of confidence. We do not share it with outsiders."


----------



## EvolutionKB (Nov 1, 2007)

*Sir Jonathan*



> "Bahamut will bless us, and with his help, we will surely prevail against this stone bridge."




Sir Jonathan smiles at Virashil.  "Heironeous will watch over us as well.  His eyes will guide our blades."




> "I can't be certain until I see the bridge, but if it is old enough, and we are lucky enough, we may find that my kin that built it have included such a weakness. You will, I hope, keep this knowledge in the strictest of confidence. We do not share it with outsiders."




Sir Jonathan nods in understanding.  "Hopefully this is that easy.  Do not worry my friend, you have my word that I will not betray your secret."


----------



## hero4hire (Nov 2, 2007)

After finishing some surprisingly good Roast Dire Boar, the heroes and the Giant part ways with Warklegnaw's promise to bring back his 'kin' to help against the goblins.

Over the next few miles the ground begins to steadily rise until finally the forest itself peters out. Ahead is a stretch of barren ground about 50 feet wide, ending in a gorge. Roughly a hundred feet wide at its narrowest point, the gorge drops away precipitously to a fast-rushing stream far below. The ancient Dawn Way crosses the cleft on a bridge of stone. Anchored at both ends to large stone towers with pentagonal roofs, the bridge itself seems sturdy despite its obvious age. It is, clearly, the only easy way to cross, since the gorge continues as far as the eye can see to the east and west. The four stone towers that anchor the bridge are each forty feet high. A narrow wooden stairway winds around each, leading up to an open air watchpost at the top.

A small encampment of a half-dozen tents clusters near the northern side of the bridge. Curls of smoke from campfires attest to some sort of activity. A single humanoid figure stands at the watchpost on the top of each of the four watchtowers, longbow in hand. A powerfully built hound with glowing red eyes and short ruddy fur sits watchfully near either end of the bridge. Yet the most impressive creature present is certainly the sleek and menacing green dragon that perches on the roof of the northwestern watchtower on the far side of the gorge. It lies basking in the sun, but its bright yellow eyes are fixed on the bridge.







OOC: Around 4 hours have passed since your encounter with the Giant. You have not been detected...Yet! As you are in the concealment of the brush and not on the 50 foot of barren round.

Actions?


----------



## Rhun (Nov 2, 2007)

"I like not the looks of that," whispers Duroin to his companions. "I like it not at all. But I suppose we now know who this 'Ozurrendion' character is..." The dwarf shakes his head grimly. "I told you it was no goblin."


----------



## s@squ@tch (Nov 2, 2007)

*Virashil, Sorcerer 6, Hp: 25/25*

Virashil gasps quickly before catching herself upon seeing the chromatic dragon atop the bridge.  "Hurry, into the brush!" She calls out as quietly to her companions.

"By the Hells!" She whispers,"Tiamat's foul spawn is party to this!  I KNEW it!"

"What do you think is the best course of action here?  We're on our own, and it appears that the bridge is heavily guarded -- with a damn dragon to boot!"

"I could cover the bridge span itself with webs if we wanted to concentrate on this side first, but the dragon would obviously be unaffected."

"Else I could blanket a few of us that need it with invisibility...."

"The bridge itself would make an excellent choke point -- perfect for my freezing breath -- I think I have been able to strengthen it since yesterday."


OOC: Do we recognize the hounds as the hell hounds we fought earlier against the marauders?

Also, can we gauge the dragon's relative size?  M, L, H, G, or C? (please don't be collosal)

Virashil will be casting Protection from Energy (Acid) on herself at the very least, once we determine some course of action/plan of attack.  I'm assuming that with Virashil's background (draconic heritage) and Know (Arcana) that she knows the breath weapon energies of each dragon type.

Active Spells:

Mage Armor: ~ 2 hrs left

Spells left for the day:

6/6/6/4


----------



## Rhun (Nov 2, 2007)

Duroin tugs on his mustache as he considers the tactical situation. "I doubt invisibility will work around that foul hound, which means it must be eliminated before we can attempt that route. And if the hound is suddenly peppered by arrows and falls, I'm sure the dragon will notice."


----------



## hero4hire (Nov 2, 2007)

s@squ@tch said:
			
		

> OOC: Do we recognize the hounds as the hell hounds we fought earlier against the marauders?
> 
> Also, can we gauge the dragon's relative size?  M, L, H, G, or C? (please don't be collosal)




I will post a resized pic. It loses some detail but you can make out (if you squint) the dogs _are_ breathing fire and judge the relative size of the Dragon to everything else.
I am not giving away actual size until the battlemap is out.


----------



## ethandrew (Nov 2, 2007)

Kirrg stares at the majestic sight. The gorge in and of itself is a stunning piece of nature, the bridge that gaps it a work of art, but that dragon is something unlike he has ever seen. He continues to stare at it in awe. "I do not know the ways of dragons, except what the legends say. They are very difficult to fight, no? And unless he lays his neck exposed in front of my blade, I do not think we can defeat him. How do we ruin an army when we first fight a dragon?"


----------



## hero4hire (Nov 2, 2007)

Any other actions while Virishal casts her spell? Besides talking?


----------



## Rhun (Nov 2, 2007)

"We should wait for cover of darkness..." suggests Duroin.


No actions for Duroin at this point.


----------



## s@squ@tch (Nov 2, 2007)

OOC: Ok, so we've got 4 archers, 2 hell hounds, and a large/huge green dragon visible, and certainly reinforcements from beyond the bridge.

Still think the best bet is to web the bridge to slow down/prevent reinforcements from the far side.

We should buff up before we break cover as much as possible.  The dragon will be difficult, for it could sit back and pick us off with its breath -- y'all will need to break out your bows, most likely.

@ rhun: darkness will only make things worse for us, as the dragon, hounds, and hobgoblins(?) all have dark vision, while Jonathan and I do not.  Unless you mean to launch an espionage/sabotage mission, then you still have to deal with their scent ability.


----------



## Rhun (Nov 2, 2007)

s@squ@tch said:
			
		

> @ rhun: darkness will only make things worse for us, as the dragon, hounds, and hobgoblins(?) all have dark vision, while Jonathan and I do not.  Unless you mean to launch an espionage/sabotage mission, then you still have to deal with their scent ability.




That was kind of my plan. Under invisibility, Duroin may be able to get past the hell hound without being detected and into one of the towers. Of course, that makes it boring for everyone else to wait while he tries to kill everyone in the tower.

For H4H: After looking at the bridge, can Duroin tell if it does indeed have the cunningly hidden dwarven weakness, or does he have any idea where it may be?


----------



## hero4hire (Nov 2, 2007)

Rhun said:
			
		

> For H4H: After looking at the bridge, can Duroin tell if it does indeed have the cunningly hidden dwarven weakness, or does he have any idea where it may be?




Let's see...Spot DC X with a -1 per 10 feet. You are 50+ feet away within the brush. 
Duroin's Spot is a +3....

You will definitely have to get closer.

Meanwhile

The group talks about thier plans as Virishal casts her ward against corrosives. Suddenly the Dragon jerks its head up and looks across the bridge. Its yellow eyes scan the brushline and its gaze seems to lock with yours. It shouts something in a heavily lisped Tongue of the Goblins which seems to spur a flurry of activity.






 Dragons listen Take Ten minus -1 for every ten feet to hear spellcasting which must be in _"a loud and clear voice" _ So that will be DC 0 (Talking). Dragon easily makes it.
Initiatives and actions please. You guys are *just* off the map in the brush before the 50 foot of barren ground.


----------



## EvolutionKB (Nov 3, 2007)

*Sir Jonathan 58/65 hp 0/10 DDP*

Manuvers granted:  Battle leader's charge, revitalizing strike, mountain hammer.
Init:  14Rolls 

Sir Jonathan pulls his longbow off his shoulder and quickly nocks an arrow, firing at the hobgoblin in the tower above them, unless the hobgoblin seems well covered from his perch with the angle they are at, then he fires at the hellhound in front of him.  "Take cover and spread out",  he whispers.

Switch to martial sprit stance.  I'll draw and shoot my bow at the nearest hobby archer, unless H4H wants to assume I had my bow out already as we were discussing, then it is two shots.  If the angle we are at is poor, where I can see little of the hobgoblin above us, I'll shoot the hellhound instead.  If the hellhounds close to melee, I instead draw my shortsword and attack.  Attack roll(s) if I use my bow:  19 and 17 to hit, 6 and 4 damage   Attack w/sword are +10 1d6+4 plus the bonuses from furious counterstrike if applicable.  I'll heal if I hit with melee attacks.


----------



## s@squ@tch (Nov 3, 2007)

*Virashil, Sorcerer 6, Hp: 25/25*

"Damn," Virashil exclaims as the dragons head turns towards them,"It has heard me."

Before the group splinters, she turns to the large half-orc and bestows upon him the same warding against corrosives as she just placed upon herself.

OOC:

Cast Protection from Energy (Acid) on Kirrg.  If any enemies are within 10' of her while she casts the spell, they get the effects of her Draconic Presence (doubtful this round)

Move to T31

initiative (1d20+3=21) 

Spells left for the day:

6/6/6/2

Spells active:

Mage Armor: ~ 2 hours left
Protection from Energy: ~ 1 hr left and 72 hp of acid damage


----------



## Rhun (Nov 3, 2007)

Duroin breaks to the left, drawing his longbow as he goes. Planting his feet he pivots, knocks arrow to bow, and let's missile fly.





Initiative 9. How do I roll a 9 with a +7 bonues? Invisible Castle truly hates me.

Move 20' to the left (I can't tell if that is Duroin in U or V...so he'll move to either Q or R, remaining just off the map in the shrubs for cover, if possible.)
Attack +9, damage 1d8+2 (crit x3) + possible 2d6 sneak attack if foe is flat-footed
*Duroin will target the hobgob in the lefthand tower UNLESS he has cover, in which case Duroin too will fire at the hell hound.*


----------



## ethandrew (Nov 3, 2007)

AC: 18; HP: 50/50

Kirrg, watching his companions spring into action, realizes that they are still bunched up and what he plans to do would give away position, so he turns and moves back amidst the trees. Duroin stealthy moves to the left, alongside the treeline, while Jonathan and Virashil remain in place 15 feet apart. Kirrg furrows his brow and chants a few soft words, causing a flame to dance into life in his open palm.

Initiative of 9, with a -1 bonus. Kirrg will move 20' back into the trees and cast Produce Flame. Lasts for 6 rounds, or 6 ranged flame-bolts.


----------



## hero4hire (Nov 4, 2007)

Round One Results
21-Virishal  Cast Protection from Energy (Acid) on Kirrg. Move to T31
19-Ozyrrandion  Flies uses Breath weapon for 25 acid continues to move to v-w 29-30
17-Hobgoblin Veterans   I-IV retrieve weaponry, V and VI hold action, VII and VIII attack Virishal is hit for 7 points.
14-Jonathan full attack with Bow on Hound I for 10 damage
9-Duroin  move to R35 sneak attack Hound I for 17 damage killing it (no cover possible concealment from scrub-brush)
9-Kirrg  Tries to maneuver off map, climb check for difficult sloped terrain fails. Casts Produce flame. 
8-Hell Hounds  Hell Hound II Double Moves to O-21
4-Hobgoblin Sergeant  retrieves weaponry






Summary
Virishal 7 damage, prot acid 47
Kirrg prot acid 72, produce flame 60 rounds
Jonathan DDP 0 damage 25

"Damn," Virashil exclaims as the dragons head turns towards them,"It has heard me."

Before the group splinters, she turns to the large half-orc and bestows upon him the same warding against corrosives as she just placed upon herself.

Just in time too as the dragon leaps off his lofty perch and flies forward. In mid-air he banks until he is flying parallel to the line of foliage as he nears the heroes he exhales a noxious green acidic mist that not only decimates all the  foilage it touches but the caustic vapor burns the skin of the hapless heroes. Virishal however is protected by the Elf’s magical ward., and Kirrg was safely just out of the vapor. Duroin managed to use the available foliage and evade any damage. Jonathan however takes the full brunt of the acid. The dragon continues the fly past the heroes and turns towards the right foremost tower,

The trained sentries let loose arrows. However the ones to the rear find they currently do not have clear shots. One hits shaft hits Virishal the other bounces off Jonathan’s armor.

Jonathan returns fire opting to attack a hound as the sentries were protected by cover. He hits twice causing a yalp of pain from the hound. "Take cover and spread out", he whispers.

Duroin moves along the edge of what is left of the scrub and brush and finishes the hound off with an arrow of his own.

Kirrg attempts to move backwards but finds not only is the deeper scrub-brush catch onto his clothing and skin but it is a deep slope upward. Backing up was near impossible. However calling upon the fiery spirits of his ancestors his hands were now aflame.


----------



## hero4hire (Nov 4, 2007)

OOC: 
Combat Notes
*Hobbies in towers due have cover. Also take into account they are 40 feet up.
*Squares 35 do provide concealment from tall grass and scrub brush vs ranged save for T, U and V which are razed by acid.
*Any movement off map on south end (besides the road) requires 15' of movement per square and a climb check.
*Dragon is currently 15' off ground and threatens Virishal with reach.
*Yes the Dragon did fly/breathe/and fly some more .


----------



## Rhun (Nov 4, 2007)

Relieved to have avoided being injured by the dragon's corrosive breath, the dwarf continues on, knowing that the bridge needs to be covered to prevent the group from being overran. Though concerned about Vira's proximity to the dragon, Duroin figured she was wily enough to get herself out of trouble. As he continues on toward the west tower, the dwarf again launches an arrow, this one toward the charging hell hound.

Move to N35, remaining in the grass and shrubs
_Dodge_ against archer in west tower.
Attack +9, damage 1d8+2(x3)
Arrows remaining: 58/60


----------



## s@squ@tch (Nov 4, 2007)

*Virashil, Sorcerer 6, Hp: 18/25*

Virashil says a quick thanks to Bahamut for the insight to ward herself against the foul acidic breath of the large dragon before her.

She then realizes the gravity of the situation, being an unarmored elf standing before the great dragon. 

She manages to move back a few steps while avoiding the dragons teeth and quickly intones a few words of draconic, causing her disappear from view.

OOC: 

Take 5' step to S32 and cast Invisibility.  

Spells left for the day: 6/6/5/2

Spells Active:

Invisibility: 60 rounds
Mage Armor: 1 hr left
Protection from Energy:  47 damage remaining


----------



## EvolutionKB (Nov 4, 2007)

*Sir Jonathan 33/65 hp 0/10 ddp*

Action before thought granted 

Sir Jonathan draws a potion from his belt and drinks it's contents, at the same time switching his focus to the horde that will come.

Draw and drink potion of haste(unless dragon closes to melee, then I will attempt a jump check, drawing my short sword during the jump and a mountain hammer, furious counterstrike bonuses applying if needed.  Vertical reach is 8 ft, so I only would need a jump check to reach a vertical distance of 2 feet(doubled because of no running start) so a 16 jump check)Switch stance to Pearl of Black Doubt.  I'll  use an immediate action at the first missle weapon that comes my way, unless another reflex save is in the works then I'll use action before thought.  AC 19/ 24 vs first ranged attack.


----------



## ethandrew (Nov 5, 2007)

AC: 18; HP: 50/50

Kirrg considers moving up the large incline behind him, but thinks otherwise. Instead he moves along the line of shrubs, and launches a fistfull of fire at one of the archers above, but he was never the best at aiming and it shows now.

5' Step to X35, ranged touch attack of 5, which is a total miss. 50 rounds or 5 fireflingers left.


----------



## hero4hire (Nov 7, 2007)

s@squ@tch said:
			
		

> OOC:
> 
> Activate wand of invisibility, move to O33.  Luckily total concealment does not allow AoO's from the damn dragon.




If you have a base attack bonus of +1 or higher, you may draw a weapon (or in this case a wand) as a free action _combined_ with a regular move.

That means you can draw it on the move (therefor provoking an AoO) as a free action and then activate as your standard or draw it and use it and not move.

I will let you decide which (or do something different) before I update.


----------



## s@squ@tch (Nov 7, 2007)

OOC:  I am assuming that the dragon is threatening AoO's with his bite only (15' off ground, 5 ' away -- means there is about 10' between him and Virashil at the moment -- claws and wings and tail slap are only 5' reach on size L dragons.

He will pretty much auto-hit Virashil with any attack he makes. 

Also, too bad he is 1) a dragon, and 2) has at least 2x as many HD as I do, since my draconic presence won't bother him in the least.


----------



## hero4hire (Nov 7, 2007)

EvolutionKB said:
			
		

> Draw and drink potion of haste(unless dragon closes to melee, then I will attempt a jump check, drawing my short sword during the jump and a mountain hammer, furious counterstrike bonuses applying if needed.  Vertical reach is 8 ft, so I only would need a jump check to reach a vertical distance of 2 feet(doubled because of no running start) so a 16 jump check)Switch stance to Pearl of Black Doubt.  I'll  use an immediate action at the first missle weapon that comes my way, unless another reflex save is in the works then I'll use action before thought.  AC 19/ 24 vs first ranged attack.




Okay you want to:
Drop Bow (free action)
Draw a Potion (retrieve a stored item; move action)
Drink Potion (standard action)
Jump (move action)
Draw a weapon (free action as part of your jump action) 
Use Mountain Hammer (standard action)
Switch Stance (swift action)
and possibly use and an Immediate Action.

How many rounds are you posting for?  

Using an immediate action on your turn is the same as using a swift action, and counts as your swift action for that turn. So you can only use one swift action or one immediate action per turn not both.

Haste will give you an Extra attack on a _Full attack action_ and adds to your move and gives you bonuses but it does not give you another set of actions.

Note: Once you do manage a Full Attack action you will not be able to use any of your strike manuevers with it as they require a Standard Action to initiate.


----------



## hero4hire (Nov 7, 2007)

deleted


----------



## hero4hire (Nov 7, 2007)

Rhun said:
			
		

> Move to N35, remaining in the grass and shrubs
> _Dodge_ against archer in west tower.
> Attack +9, damage 1d8+2(x3)
> Arrows remaining: 58/60




N35 is on a road and is free of scrubs and grass. Since others have to modify actions you may also modify yours.


----------



## hero4hire (Nov 8, 2007)

hero4hire said:
			
		

> Okay you want to:
> Drop Bow (free action)
> Draw a Potion (retrieve a stored item; move action)
> Drink Potion (standard action)
> ...




*D'oh!* I should read closer. I neglected the sentence _unless the dragon closes to melee_  Apologies...  

So you want to

Drop Bow (free action)
Draw a Potion (retrieve a stored item; move action)
Drink Potion (standard action)

*OR*


Jump (move action)
Draw a weapon (free action as part of your jump action) 
Use Mountain Hammer (standard action)
Switch Stance (swift action)
and possibly use and an Immediate Action.

So the only issue is whether you wanted to switch stance or save it for a possible immediate action.


----------



## EvolutionKB (Nov 8, 2007)

> D'oh! I should read closer. I neglected the sentence unless the dragon closes to melee Apologies...




Your summations are correct, about time somebody around here makes an error besides me!   



> So the only issue is whether you wanted to switch stance or save it for a possible immediate action.




I definately want to change my stance.  Correct me if I am wrong, but I can still use the immediate after my turn to gain the bonuses vs. missle weapons(it will then take my next swift action), right?  If I used the immediate action before my turn came up, then I would be devoid of a swift action during my next(and coming) turn and couldn't change my stance.  So stance is priority, immediate action is secondary.


----------



## hero4hire (Nov 8, 2007)

EvolutionKB said:
			
		

> I definately want to change my stance.  Correct me if I am wrong, but I can still use the immediate after my turn to gain the bonuses vs. missle weapons(it will then take my next swift action), right?  If I used the immediate action before my turn came up, then I would be devoid of a swift action during my next(and coming) turn and couldn't change my stance.  So stance is priority, immediate action is secondary.




Evidently reading comprehension and sleep go hand and hand. The _srd_ does state clearly that if you use an immediate action not on your turn it counts as your _next_ swift action. So...actually nothing was wrong with your post. 

I blame colic babies and sleep apnea for my current 4th grade reading level.


----------



## Rhun (Nov 8, 2007)

hero4hire said:
			
		

> N35 is on a road and is free of scrubs and grass. Since others have to modify actions you may also modify yours.




That was just a stupid mistake on my part, no taking the road into account. Alright: 

Duroin will move to P35 to retain the benefits of cover. He will launch the arrow at the dragon.


----------



## s@squ@tch (Nov 8, 2007)

OOC:
Dear Party Members,

I need some interference if I am going to live and be useful.  This dragon needs to take a keen interest in one of you quickly.  Please damage it.   

Hugs and Kisses, Virashil. 


btw, I changed my plan back to turning invisible -- hopefully out of sight, out of mind will be the prevailing draconic thought.


----------



## hero4hire (Nov 8, 2007)

Round Two Results
21-Virishal  Take 5' step to S32 and cast Invisibility.
19-Ozyrrandion  Flies I-J/9-10 and picks up object
17-Hobgoblin Veterans   I moves to N6, II moves to N8, III moves to O7, IV Moves to O8, V Moves to K10 fires at Duroin hitting for * damage . VI fires at Kirrg MISS!, VII fires at Duroin MISS! VIII fires at Jonathan MISS!
14-Jonathan retrieves and drinks potion of haste. Switch stance to Pearl of Black Doubt.
9-Duroin  Duroin will move to P35 to retain the benefits of concealment. He will launch the arrow at the dragon MISS!
9-Kirrg  5' Step to X35, ranged touch attack on Hob VIII which is a total MISS!
8-Hell Hound  moves to O34 charging Duroin HIT for 8 damage
4-Hobgoblin Sergeant  moves to M6

Summary
Virishal 7 damage, prot acid 47, invisibility 60 rounds
Kirrg prot acid 72, produce flame 49 rounds
Jonathan DDP 0 damage 25, Haste 5 rounds
Duroin 16 damage






Virashil says a quick thanks to Bahamut for the insight to ward herself against the foul acidic breath of the large dragon before her.

She then realizes the gravity of the situation, being an unarmored elf standing before the great dragon. 

She manages to move back a few steps while avoiding the dragons teeth and quickly intones a few words of draconic, causing her disappear from view.

The Dragon seeing none of its foes succumbed to its acidic breath flies back to its original perch; the roof of the NW Tower and fishes something out of a hole in the roof.

The Hobby soldiers, now armed, start to move to the bridge.

Sir Jonathan draws a potion from his belt and drinks its contents, at the same time switching his focus to the horde that will come.

Relieved to have avoided being injured by the dragon's corrosive breath, the dwarf continues on, knowing that the bridge needs to be covered to prevent the group from being overrun. As he continues on toward the west tower, the dwarf again launches an arrow, this one toward the Dragon. However his shot goes wide as it arcs over the bridge.

Kirrg considers moving up the large incline behind him, but thinks otherwise. Instead he moves along the line of shrubs, and launches a fistful of fire at one of the archers above, but he was never the best at aiming and it shows now.

The Hellhound bounds off the bridge and leaps at Duroin nearly taking the burly dwarf off his feet. Red Hot fangs sear his skin as they also tear his flesh.

Start of Round 3; actions?


----------



## EvolutionKB (Nov 9, 2007)

*Sir Jonathan 33/65 DDP 0/10*

Sir Jonathan narrows his gaze at the hellhound that bit at his friend.  A narrow beeline left the hound open for a single mighty charge.  His speed magically altered from the potion, Sir Jonathan strides quickly towards the beast, pulling out his shield on the way.  He thrusts a clumsy blow with his short sword, his enhanced speed throwing his timing off.

Swift action:  Change stance to leading the charge(all allies within 60' who charge gain a +6 on damage.  Charge using battle leader's charge(to P34), readying shield as I go.  No AoO for movement thanks to the manuver.  Attack is at +13 w/haste and charge bonus.  AC drops to 20(normal+1(haste)-2(charge).  Damage is 1d6+20(+10 for battle leader's charge, +6 for stance).  Let's hope I roll decent.  Oh, and WRT is granted.  No immediate action needed this round.Oh by the dice gods! Hopefully this hits with the hound's charge penalty, 15 to hit, 21 damage 

Edit:  For some reason if something jumps into my way where I can't charge, I'll move to a flanking position if possible and use a revitalizing strike on myself.  I'll also keep my stance as pearl of black doubt.  Attack:  +10, damage 1d6+4.  damage healed would be 3d6+6


----------



## Rhun (Nov 9, 2007)

"So much for cover," grunts Duroin,  dropping his bow. The dwarf quickly draws his axe and sword, slashing them at the hellhound.


Switch dodge feat to hell hound
AC:20 (21 vrs hell hound), HP: 36/52

Waraxe +7 (1d10+3/x3) -AND- Shortsword +1 +7 (1d6+2/19-20), OR Waraxe +9 (1d10+3/x3) if you count drawing his weapons as a move action.

If Sir Jonathon happen to kill the hellhound, Duroin will make a run for the stairs up the righthand tower (x2/x3 move, whatever is necessary).


----------



## ethandrew (Nov 9, 2007)

AC: 18; HP: 50/50

Kirrg moves along the treeline, occupying the spot Jonathan just vacated. He lobs one of his flames from his hand feebly at the dragon, obviously he is better with an axe or sword, and luck is not with him today.

Move to U-35. Ranged Touch on the Dragon: Natural 1, I even rolled max damage. Go heroes. It's obvious Invisible Castle is in league with the Red Hand.


----------



## s@squ@tch (Nov 9, 2007)

She breathes a sign of relief as the dragon flies back behind the tower.  But Virashil wonders just what exactly the foul beast has planned.

She moves up to the cobblestone path to the bridge and sees a group of goblinoids approaching from the other side of the bridge.  

"I've got to slow them down," She says, and reaches into her belt pouch for a scroll of vellum that she purchased from Serterien in Drellin's Ferry.


OOC: Move to O32, either break invisibility to use the scroll of web, or read the scroll while invisible, whichever is allowed.

Web centered on N16, 20' radius burst.

Spells left for the day: 6/6/5/2

Spells Active:

Invisibility: 60 rounds
Mage Armor: 1 hr left
Protection from Energy: 47 damage remaining


----------



## hero4hire (Nov 12, 2007)

Round Three Results
21-Virishal Move to O32, use the scroll of web, Web centered on N16, 20' radius burst.
19-Ozyrrandion drinks potion moves to A-B/30-31
17-Hobgoblin Veterans I-IV ready action. Veteran V attacks Duroin HIT for 6 damage, Veteran VI readies action. Veteran VII attacks Duroin MISS, Veteran VIII attacks Jonathan MISS
14-Jonathan Change stance to leading the charge, Charge using battle leader's charge(to P34), free action to ready shield as part of move. HIT! For 21 damage.
9-Duroin Switch dodge feat to hell hound, drops bow (free action), and readies weapons (move action) attacks with Ax (standard action) Hell Hound is dead.
9-Kirrg Move to U-35. Ranged Touch on the Dragon: Natural 1, FUMBLE! Takes 11 damage from own spell.
4-Hobgoblin Sergeant lights torch.

Summary
Virishal 7 damage, Prot. acid 47, invisibility 59 rounds
Kirrg Prot. 11 damage, acid 72, produce flame 38 rounds
Jonathan DDP 0 damage 25, Haste 4 rounds
Duroin 22 damage







She breathes a sign of relief as the dragon flies back behind the tower.  But Virashil wonders just what exactly the foul beast has planned.

She moves up to the cobblestone path to the bridge and sees a group of goblinoids approaching from the other side of the bridge.  

"I've got to slow them down," She says, and reaches into her belt pouch for a scroll of vellum that she purchased from Serterien in Drellin's Ferry.

The Dragon pops a stoppered vial and daintily dabs his forked tongue with its contents. Then he again takes to flight, banking around from the west some 3 or 4 stories in the air.

The majority of Soldiers seem confused on what to do but wait with bows in hand.

A couple soldiers with clear shots from the towers take them. Duroin finds another black shaft in his arm.

Sir Jonathan narrows his gaze at the hellhound that bit at his friend. A narrow beeline left the hound open for a single mighty charge. His speed magically altered from the potion, Sir Jonathan strides quickly towards the beast, pulling out his shield on the way. He thrusts a clumsy blow with his short sword, his enhanced speed throwing his timing off. His blade comes crashing down on the Hellhound and a sickening crack could be heard. The angle wh9ile awkward had much force behind it as the flat of his blade surely cracks canine vertebrae.

"So much for cover," grunts Duroin, dropping his bow. The dwarf quickly draws his axe and sword, hacking at the hellhound with his ax he lops of the pups head easily.

Kirrg moves along the grass line, occupying the spot Jonathan just vacated. He tries to lob one of his flames from his hand feebly at the dragon, obviously he is better with an axe or sword, and luck is not with him today as his sleeve catches on a thorny bush and he drops his ball of flame at his feet. The flame erupts and the Cleric’s left leg is badly blistered from the heat.

The sergeant of the Hobgoblins yells and produces a lit torch. Obviously the crafty commander means to burn through the webbing.


----------



## Rhun (Nov 12, 2007)

H4H, can I hold off posting Duroin's actions until I know what the dragon and hobgob veterans are doing?


----------



## hero4hire (Nov 12, 2007)

Rhun said:
			
		

> H4H, can I hold off posting Duroin's actions until I know what the dragon and hobgob veterans are doing?





[sblock=Kirrg and Duroin]Dragon is on a strafe run. Hoonies are lighting arrows and shooting them before you guys get to go so you both may act accordingly if this influences your actions.[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Nov 12, 2007)

[sblock=H4H]
Duroin's actions may change depending on how badly wounded he is. With the dragon straffing and the archers hitting him left and right, it is quite possible he is going to need healing...but I'll post his likely action.
[/sblock]


Despite the severity of his wounds, Duroin hardly feels them from the adrenaline pumping through his stout body. "DEATH TO THE RED HAND," he shouts, rushing across the barren area and up the stairs of the eastern tower.

Duroin will run (x4) to get to the tower and get within another move action of the hobgoblin on top, if possible.


----------



## s@squ@tch (Nov 12, 2007)

*Virashil, Sorcerer 6, Hp: 18/25*

_"I don't like the look of that damn wyrm one bit."_   Virashil thinks to herself," _If I don't get some cover, I'm sure to be covered with more of his acidic vomiting_." 

A green ray shoots out of the tip of the wand that Virashil dug out of a belt pouch, hitting Jonathan in the chest -- it causes him to grow to twice the size!  A look of surprise is on his face, as the beam came out of nowhere.

Virashil says,"Bring him down."   Before she moves off to the cover of the tower.

OOC: Use Eternal Wand of Enlarge Person on Jonathan, move to N27


----------



## ethandrew (Nov 13, 2007)

AC: 18; HP: 39/50

Kirrg yells out in pain as he burns his own leg, the pain lancing upward through his body. But gritting his teeth, he watches the path of the dragon fly overhead, and times his next blast to hopefully coincide with the largest target possible.

Attacking the dragon. What happens when you add Kirrg's rolls of 1 and 2 together? Yep, 12! Plus his ranged attack gives him a Ranged Touch Attack of 15. And here you guys thought I rolled a 3   Let's hope his works. Damage would be 11 if it hit.


----------



## EvolutionKB (Nov 13, 2007)

*Sir Jonathan 40/65 hp*

Manuvers granted:  Action before thought, battle leaders charge, mountain hammer 

While looking at the crusader manuver mechanics, I realized I've been doing it wrong.(Big surprise).  Manuvers are granted at the end of the turn, not at the beginning.  So I would currently have access(I think, it's late) to the above manuvers as of the end of my round last turn.  H4H, we can fix things now or we can do as I've been doing all along for this battle.

Sir Jonathan, now giant's size drops his short sword, and charges the mighty wyrm.  He pulls his longsword from it's sheathe and strikes a mighty blow at the dragon, yelling.  "Fight me on the ground lizard!  You will make a fine pair of boots when I am done with you!"

If the dragon tries to breathe again and you let me the manuvers as of last round, I'll use Action before thought to try and avoid the breath.  If I roll less than a 10 or so on the reflex save, I'll use my reroll.  No change in stance or anything.  I'll use battle leaders charge again, drawing my MW longsword as I move.  I'll just roll my attack roll and you can roll the damage depending on what you decide with manuvers granted.  As a large creature my vertical reach is 16' and I have a jump check(w/haste) of +15.  If the dragon is way of out my reach, then I will draw and drink a potion of cure mod instead. WOO! One better!  I rolled a 3!  16 to hit! Hopefully the dragon is out of my reach...


----------



## npiccini (Nov 20, 2007)

This is great story thread and ive been following for months! where is everyone?


----------



## ethandrew (Nov 20, 2007)

You're our first confirmed reader. Lovely. We're all still around. Check out the Out of Campaign Thread to see our status and complaining and showboating. It's rampant.


----------



## Rhun (Nov 28, 2007)

*Bump, bump, bump...H4H, you still around, buddy?*


----------



## EvolutionKB (Nov 29, 2007)

Hmmm...I hope this game hasn't died, I was really enjoying it...

On another note, EthanAndrew, I know you probably can't say much of the playtesting, but can you tell us this...Are you having fun?


----------



## ethandrew (Nov 29, 2007)

Promises Schmomises. The man who said we could do it rescinded it when WOTC changed how they were choosing their playtesting. Never got to do it, so I'm as much in the dark as everyone else.


----------



## Rhun (Nov 29, 2007)

I know H4H has been around...he has been posting in one of the other games I'm in. I hope he comes back to us soon. This game was great.


----------



## s@squ@tch (Nov 29, 2007)

H4H's been around sporatically for the Against the Giants -- he is hopefully still dealing with infant issues, and can soon return to us -- this has been one of my favorite campaigns so far.....


----------



## npiccini (Dec 5, 2007)

As a loyal subscriber to this campaign thread - i have to admit to being disappointed


----------



## Rhun (Dec 5, 2007)

H4H isn't gone permanently; I'm sure the game will start up again, we are just on hiatus for a bit.


----------



## s@squ@tch (Dec 11, 2007)

I like to gaze upon this thread on the front page from time to time -- it makes me happy and yearn for kinder, simpler times.


----------



## Rhun (Dec 14, 2007)

*I miss Duroin, even if he was about to become dragon fodder.*


----------



## Rhun (Dec 28, 2007)

*A bump in hopes that a NEW YEAR will bring new challenges for our intrepid adventurers.*


----------



## s@squ@tch (Feb 6, 2008)

Subscriptions are fixed!  Will this game be fixed soon?


----------



## hero4hire (Feb 7, 2008)

s@squ@tch said:
			
		

> Subscriptions are fixed!  Will this game be fixed soon?



Depends on if everyone still wants to play.


----------



## EvolutionKB (Feb 7, 2008)

Yes!!!


----------



## hero4hire (Feb 7, 2008)

EvolutionKB said:
			
		

> Yes!!!




Kewl! I saw that Etandrew has not been on since late December so I have sent him an e-mail stating that I hope to revive the game and would like him back.

Hopefully he gets it.


----------



## Rhun (Feb 7, 2008)

I'm definitely in (although my posting rate has been a bit slow, lately...  )


----------



## s@squ@tch (Feb 7, 2008)

I'm in.  Hopefully Ethandrew will show up again.


----------



## Rhun (Feb 7, 2008)

Well, thats 3 out of the 4 of us. Come on ethandrew!


----------



## EvolutionKB (Feb 8, 2008)

I can still hear the wardrums of the approaching goblinoid horde...The Horror!


----------



## Rhun (Feb 9, 2008)

EvolutionKB said:
			
		

> I can still hear the wardrums of the approaching goblinoid horde...The Horror!





Don't forget the roaring shriek of strafing dragons, the twang of hobgoblin bows...


----------



## hero4hire (Feb 11, 2008)

Rhun said:
			
		

> Well, thats 3 out of the 4 of us. Come on ethandrew!





No reply at all from my e-mail.   :\ 


Okay instead of the new recruitment route. Anyone know of a good player that would like to take the reins of 'roided out orc cleric?


----------



## EvolutionKB (Feb 11, 2008)

Off the top of my head, I can't think of anybody.  I know we had some loyal followers of the game, that might be willing to take over though.

EDIT:  Though the last time they were logged on was end of December...  ...maybe a face will show up and be willing to take over...


----------



## Rhun (Feb 11, 2008)

hero4hire said:
			
		

> No reply at all from my e-mail.   :\
> 
> Okay instead of the new recruitment route. Anyone know of a good player that would like to take the reins of 'roided out orc cleric?





Ask Lief. He is playing in one of my games...I'll make a post and see if he is interested.


----------



## EvolutionKB (Feb 11, 2008)

Look's like we are in luck...Let's kill us a dragon!


----------



## Leif (Feb 12, 2008)

*Kirrg Vrolo*

If the DM approves me taking over Kirrg, then I can say that he is sure ready to fricasee him some dragon booty!


----------



## Rhun (Feb 12, 2008)

LOL. We are SO in over our heads right now.


----------



## Leif (Feb 12, 2008)

*Kirrg Vrolo*

"Silly Dwarf!  No one lives forever!"


OOC:  I didn't see any indication in the RG of how many spells Kirrg has used for the day as of the current game-time, so I don't know how many are left, or which ones ethandrew had memorized.  I guess my choices can't take effect until the next game day.   :\


----------



## Rhun (Feb 15, 2008)

I'm sure once we get this thing going again, we'll be able to figure out Kirrg's spells.


----------



## Leif (Feb 15, 2008)

*Kirrg Vrolo*



			
				Rhun said:
			
		

> I'm sure once we get this thing going again, we'll be able to figure out Kirrg's spells.



Yeah, that's what I'm counting on.


----------



## s@squ@tch (Feb 16, 2008)

Well, I think it is time this gets rollin' then!  Welcome aboard Leif/Kirrg!


----------



## Leif (Feb 16, 2008)

s@squ@tch said:
			
		

> Well, I think it is time this gets rollin' then!  Welcome aboard Leif/Kirrg!



Thank you, thank you!!  Happy to be here!


----------



## Rhun (Feb 19, 2008)

BUMP...what do you think, H4H?


----------



## Leif (Feb 19, 2008)

I'm still waiting for DM approval to take over Kirrg, too.


----------



## npiccini (Feb 20, 2008)

SOOO happy to see this thread potentially starting back up!  Ive never actually played in a play by post game but have read plenty and this sounds like the best character development ever. Good luck with that dragon everyone!


----------



## s@squ@tch (Feb 20, 2008)

I think H4H has no love for us anymore.


----------



## Leif (Feb 20, 2008)

There is a deafening cricket chirp on this thread......


----------



## Rhun (Feb 21, 2008)

It is hard to make a successful comeback after a long hiatus.


----------



## Leif (Feb 21, 2008)

well, like a wise man once told me, "there ain't nuthin TO IT, but to DO IT!"

Still, here's hoping that you and I never have that problem,


----------



## Rhun (Feb 21, 2008)

Not I; you may have to deal with some slow posting periods from time to time in my games, but I've made a commitment to them. As long as I don't keep losing players, I'll keep them going.


----------



## Leif (Feb 21, 2008)

glad to hear it.  Slow posting periods from time to time are pretty standard, no?


----------



## Rhun (Feb 21, 2008)

Leif said:
			
		

> glad to hear it.  Slow posting periods from time to time are pretty standard, no?




Absolutely. Stupid real life.  But between work, play, dating, etc...some weeks are a lot busier than others.


----------



## Leif (Feb 21, 2008)

Rhun said:
			
		

> Absolutely. Stupid real life.  But between work, play, dating, etc...some weeks are a lot busier than others.



Dating?  What's that???


----------



## Rhun (Feb 21, 2008)

Leif said:
			
		

> Dating?  What's that???




You have to spend a little bit of time away from the forums to participate in dating. I highly recommend it, though. The good times and the bad times associated with it are great for adding to a writer's perspective.


----------



## Leif (Feb 21, 2008)

Rhun said:
			
		

> You have to spend a little bit of time away from the forums to participate in dating. I highly recommend it, though. The good times and the bad times associated with it are great for adding to a writer's perspective.



OHH!  So THAT'S been my whole problem!  Silly me, I tried to do it for FUN!

Hey, since I'm sick now, anyway, (02/02/2008), and H4H hasn't been here to run the game for who knows how long, why don't I just go ahead and bow out of this game?  Who knows, you may find that H4H's absence was MY fault!


----------



## npiccini (Mar 7, 2008)

Bump.....here's to hoping


----------



## s@squ@tch (Mar 8, 2008)

A gargantuan trident has been stuck into this adventure, unfortunately.


----------



## npiccini (Mar 9, 2008)

Alas the death knell has sounded...I will remove the thread from my list of daily favorites.  I enjoyed it while it lasted


----------



## hero4hire (Mar 24, 2008)

npiccini said:
			
		

> Alas the death knell has sounded...I will remove the thread from my list of daily favorites.  I enjoyed it while it lasted





Yes I am afraid that is the truth.

Sorry guys I just never got the wind back in my sails enough to DM again.


----------



## renau1g (Apr 16, 2009)

[sblock=ooc]
I just noticed this thread... it's funny how 3 out of this crew's original cast are now in my game...hmmm
[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Apr 16, 2009)

Yeah...it is funny. This was my second attempt at RHoD; Renau1g...yours will be the 3rd. However, they all seem to end roughly around the time we finish with Vraath Keep. So I really hope your game goes further!


----------



## s@squ@tch (Apr 17, 2009)

How odd.  I just removed my subscription to this thread last night.

Was a good crew -- just the 4 of us, not even 6th level, taking on the baddies of Vraath Keep.


----------



## ethandrew (Apr 17, 2009)

Last I recall we were stuck on a bridge with orcs bearing down on us from both ends and a dragon overhead.

No, wait, that was work last week. Yeah, it's been too long for me to recall.


----------

